# Tales of Deities



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 13, 2016)

A young woman looked down upon a blue and green planet through what appeared to be a crystal clear spring. She kneeled upon a crystal floor, and was surrounded by a vast hall made of marble. Magic runes glowed faintly on the walls and floors.​
    The woman herself was beautiful, albeit in a strange, exotic manner. She was tall and lithe, built like a gymnast. She had pointed ears, and gentle brown eyes with a silvery light in them. On her back she had a pair of angel wings, with pure snow white feathers. Her white dress was speckled with rubies. She had the tail of a dragon.

    She set her hand on the surface of the pool, and closed her eyes. "Yes, I hear you..." she whispered, though the child who was now being shone in the pool could not hear her. "Your mother will be fine. One of my angels will visit her tonight and she will be cured."

    A sparkle of light flew from her hand and down into the world. Though no mortal could see it, it raced through the boy's home and into his mother's room.

    For a moment, she looked at the child with a tender face. He was kneeling in front of a statue of her, the Goddess of Life and the Creator of the World, Bandera. By her side was the likenesses of Efreet, Sylph, Gnome, and Undine.

    Tears welled up in Bandera's eyes. He was an impoverished child, praying to gods he would never meet. All she could do for him was send an angel along with a small blessing.

    She knelt there for a moment. A flame burst into existence at her side, and it transformed into a large, furry dragonlike creature on two legs. He was Efreet, the God of Fire and Kinship. He was muscular, and stood around 8 feet tall. His fur was re, orange, and black. His eyes were a red color, but they did not appear evil, rather, they looked kind and gentle.

    "Sister, it is time. The other gods are waiting," he said.

    The Goddess stood up, regaining her composure. "I see. The summer solstice already, then? Time sure flies. Very well. Let us go," she sighed. The both of them disappeared in a flash of light.
-----------
    In ancient times, when the gods themselves were still young, they lived among their mortal creations in peace and harmony. All races were equals, and the gods were loving friends as well as faithful guardians to all of their children. However, an evil spirit named Khaous appeared and unleashed legions of Demonic Entities onto the land.

    These Demons possessed both mortals and beasts alike, and could potentially take on physical forms. They preyed upon mortal weakness, and recieved mana- the energy of both life and magic- directly from Khaous himself. The six original gods watched in horror as their creations killed eachother.

    Zeratos, the god of destiny, knew what had to be done. He took Khaous into his body, and in doing so cut off the demons from their supply of mana. Using his very soul, he created a six layered seal with the help of the other gods, who were reluctant to do so, for he would be sealed and imprisoned with Khaous in the final seal located in the magic tower Genera. All except for the strongest of demons were destroyed by this, and without a leader, they are drastically weakened.

    The remaining five gods were unable to stay, for doing so would break the seal. They returned to Origin, the plane between Azere Danatos and the afterlife. Unable to enter either of the other worlds, they are now only able to send blessings and Elemental Spirits.

    Now, over 10,000 years have passed. Two mortal empires have risen into power: the Nemasian Republic, and the Gatallan Empire. The demon plague of the God Era has left many species of animals permanently hostile- turning them into violent monsters. Tensions are high between the empires.

    The world has one unifying trait- the Originthian church, which follows the teachings of the gods. Priests of this church are supposed to invoke the blessings of the gods, and use their magic to heal the sick and root out demonic activity were ever it may be found.
---------
Magic
    The ability that allows the universe to maintain its balance of energy. Magic can be used for essentially anything. When activated, magic circuits generate glowing light. (An example of this is the lines that appear on Aqualad and other Atlanteans when they use magic in Young Justice). Magic also often uses Egyptian hieroglyphs when a spell has a certain effect, such as curses, enchantments, and jinxes. Spells that target a certain Area of Effect also use Hieroglyphs.


Races of Azere Daratos
Humans- Originating from two continents called Selain and Ballus, humans have a variety of talents. They are pretty much a jack of all trades, master of some. Humans from the central continent of Ballus, humans have a mixed reputation. Some humans have been utterly greedy, but some have also shown compassion. While all other of the races have also shown this, humans are the ones who have gotten the reputation, because they are the most populated race in the world. (They have more members than any of the other races, although Gajuma are an extremely close second) Humans are relatively adaptable to climates, but suffer more in cold climates. They can thrive in hot climates, but only with a very large supply of clean water.

Orcs- Originating from the mountainous and heavily forested continent of Gergand and Morfand, the Orcs are a powerful and proud race of warriors. Their code of honor, which originated when they attacked the government of Fendel Dahan after the Dahan's attempt to take their land, dictates that they only kill those who attack them and the leaders of the enemy army. Their code states that they are to avoid harming civilians, and protect them if they have the chance.

Elves- Originating in the continents of Morfand and Dellios, Elves are a very adaptable race. In fact, their homes are made of anything they can find. In forest cities, they use Magic to create homes from living trees. The trees continue to live, and grow over time. In the past, their cities have served as large hospitals for both sides of the war during war times. They live in the same lands as the Orcs, who protect their homes in return for supplies. Because of were they live, they are also part of the neutral area were a mix of both Sorin Anemian and Dahanian laws are in use. Both countries are in support of having this neutral area, because it can usually serve as a peaceful place for negotiations in war times. This race is naturally adept at magic and alchemy. (Note: More Nemasian laws and customs are used in Morfand, but Dellios has very few laws because of it's desert climate and harsh terrain)

Shifters- Members of any race other than Gajuma, Amiohne,or Dragons. They have the natural ability to transform into animals. However, they take a risk. If they transform on the full moon, they lose all control of their other form until the end of the full moon. Also, electrocution makes them transform and return to human form rapidly and uncontrollably.

Gajuma- A race of animal people, they seem to have originated partly in most of the continents, however, their homeland is considered to be a large continent called Aferal. Aferal has a large mix of climates, ranging from freezing cold to blisteringly hot. The Gajuma race is a race of both warriors and healers.

Amiohne- A race of permanent children. Most of them are human-like, but on the rare occasion they are Elf-like or Gajuma-like. They originated in ancient temples in the center of each continent, as a gift from Banderia herself. They are almost naturally masters of healing magic, and are considered holy and pure by all of the races other than the Reaperven.

Reaperven-  they are the most hated race. Once upon a time, the majority of their race was possessed by demons and they hunted and consumed Ahmiohne. Needless to say, after the crisis was stopped, people no longer trusted this race very much.

Dragons- Mysterious and powerful giant, winged reptilian creatures with natural powers over fire. They have lived in very close connection to the Gajuma, which has resulted in some Gajuma having a dragonlike appearance. These are called Drajuma. Dragons live on all continents, and are capable of using all forms of magic. The current Gatallan emperor is a dragon in Drajuma form, a result of a racial crisis in Gatalla 120 years ago that led to the emperor's ascendance to the throne.

Rules
1. Respect the other members of the RP.
2. Please, try not to god mod.
3. Try to keep up with the RP. If you're unable to respond to someone else in a timely manner, just say so and we can cancel that individual interaction.
4. On romance/yiff/ whatever ya wanna call it, my only rule is don't let it distract from the main RP. Preferably, you would keep such interactions in private chat, out of this thread but if you're dead set on putting it out for everyone to see, fine. I won't like it. But fine.
5. My word is law. I have had experiences before with people who don't listen, and I can honestly say I have no patience for it.

CS
Name:
Age:
Gender:
Race:
Appearance:
Magic:
Bio:

Note: Soren Anem and Dendel Dahan are other names for Nemasia and Gatalla. Also, Banderia is the old name for Bandera.
------
Note: This is the latest version of the first RP I've ever written. This one's changed a lot- it's not perfect, but it's better than it once was. If you haven't guessed, it's a tales RP, which if any one joins, will contain some references to other series and stories. Please don't hate on this too much. The site I come from has enough trolls. I don't need to deal with anymore.


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 13, 2016)

Misread that as "Tales of diabetes". Honestly, that would make one hell of a RP


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 13, 2016)

(I almost skipped the part that the "players" had to follow the races of this RP, and almost cramped the whole thread with my fursona's profile... oops...)


----------



## lyar (Jul 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> A young woman looked down upon a blue and green planet through what appeared to be a crystal clear spring. She kneeled upon a crystal floor, and was surrounded by a vast hall made of marble. Magic runes glowed faintly on the walls and floors.​
> The woman herself was beautiful, albeit in a strange, exotic manner. She was tall and lithe, built like a gymnast. She had pointed ears, and gentle brown eyes with a silvery light in them. On her back she had a pair of angel wings, with pure snow white feathers. Her white dress was speckled with rubies. She had the tail of a dragon.
> 
> She set her hand on the surface of the pool, and closed her eyes. "Yes, I hear you..." she whispered, though the child who was now being shone in the pool could not hear her. "Your mother will be fine. One of my angels will visit her tonight and she will be cured."
> ...


This is cool af but I feel I don't completely understand the magic part. The races have certain aptitudes but we can still chose a different single form of magic? Like can I only choose one element or form?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 13, 2016)

lyar said:


> This is cool af but I feel I don't completely understand the magic part. The races have certain aptitudes but we can still chose a different single form of magic? Like can I only choose one element or form?


No, all races are equally capable in their ability to use magic. Most aptitudes besides the Ahmiohne's aptitude for healing stem more from a cultural purpose rather than any ability or inability to use magic. Magicians aren't limited in how many forms of magic they can use, so you can feel free to be as inventive or basic as you want when deciding whether or not your character uses magic and what forms they use. I do suggest starting off with less powerful magic, for the sake of fairness to the other participants. There will be plenty of opportunities to have characters learn more magic, and more than enough shops to buy things such as grimoires, spell books, staffs, and other magical supplies.

Don't worry about your character or fursona's appearance being an issue. The gajuma race is extremely diverse. Unless someone's character is a snail or sea anemone, they should be fine.


----------



## lyar (Jul 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> No, all races are equally capable in their ability to use magic. Most aptitudes besides the Ahmiohne's aptitude for healing stem more from a cultural purpose rather than any ability or inability to use magic. Magicians aren't limited in how many forms of magic they can use, so you can feel free to be as inventive or basic as you want when deciding whether or not your character uses magic and what forms they use. I do suggest starting off with less powerful magic, for the sake of fairness to the other participants. There will be plenty of opportunities to have characters learn more magic, and more than enough shops to buy things such as grimoires, spell books, staffs, and other magical supplies.
> 
> Don't worry about your character or fursona's appearance being an issue. The gajuma race is extremely diverse. Unless someone's character is a snail or sea anemone, they should be fine.


Thanks for the clarification. I'm excited to see where this goes hopefully there will be enough participants.


----------



## lyar (Jul 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Okay, on 2nd thought, I'll give it a try.


Eager as always but I think you should tone him down a bit. From what @DragonMaster21  said 


DragonMaster21 said:


> I do suggest starting off with less powerful magic, for the sake of fairness to the other participants.


I think you should alter Jin a little. I suggest making him younger so he is just getting a grasp of his powers, "for the sake of fairness to other participants". Otherwise it would be kinda unfair much like starting an MMO at max level.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 14, 2016)

lyar said:


> Eager as always but I think you should tone him down a bit. From what @DragonMaster21  said
> 
> I think you should alter Jin a little. I suggest making him younger so he is just getting a grasp of his powers, "for the sake of fairness to other participants". Otherwise it would be kinda unfair much like starting an MMO at max level.


... Or, I could simply make Jin an "NPC", so that he won't directly take part in combats and such ?
He'll offer combat-training (usually swordsmanship and marksmanship with bows), weapons and weapon-repair at a fair price.
He'll also patrol and guard the town when the other "players" are away or so, but he'll join as a teammate if asked, too. Otherwise, he just sits back.


----------



## lyar (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyway I suppose I should leave a bio here and get it over with since I'm interested.
Name: Gryfil Mathias Oakenblood
Age: 26
Gender: Male
Race: Amiohe (Elf-like)
Appearance:
Gryphil looks like an average slightly chubby seven or eight year old elf child.
Hair- red, tied in a short messy pony tail
Eyes- Green
Other/Miscellaneous details- He has an "x" tattooed on the inner thigh of his right leg.
Bio: Gryfil, to be simple, is a thief. His main interest is money and he uses his appearance to help his robberies. Gryfil will act the part of innocent child in most situations to either escape or to steal that being said he always wears a fake smile. He is not one worthy of trust he can and will back-stab anyone for his own gain. His fighting capabilities upfront are not good however, his wit usually acts as a sufficient way to get him out sticky situations. 
Magic: Gryphil does not care to learn magic unless it will immediately benefit him. That being said he really only possesses illusion magic, bare-bones healing magic and some weak poison based magic. 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ... Or, I could simply make Jin an "NPC", so that he won't directly take part in combats and such ?
> He'll offer combat-training (usually swordsmanship and marksmanship with bows), weapons and weapon-repair at a fair price.
> He'll also patrol and guard the town when the other "players" are away or so, but he'll join as a teammate if asked, too. Otherwise, he just sits back.


Not my call to make.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm going to post a bit about the world of Azere Danatos along with the Realms that exist alongside it. This isn't completed yet, but I have at least finished the Realms and major cities on the continent of Ballus. This will be updated. Many shops in major cities, and even streets, are based off of other series.

Realms:
Afterlife- a world that exists in a seperate dimemsion of the universe, Van Elitia. The souls of the dead are brought here after death. Evil souls are punished for their crimes in the world of the living until they repent. Normal souls are free to choose their form of existence, such as eternal life or reincarnation as a nature or elemental spirit. Some souls do not reach this realm. These spirits are ghosts, and sometimes haunt objects or places. 

Origin- the realm of the gods. Takes whatever form the gods will it to. Unaltered, it is a sea of nothingness in a pocket dimension surrounding the moon. 

Vatos- oblivion, the chaotic sea from which Khaous and his demons are born. Khaous is sealed within a reflection of the magic tower Marrus Finnare, also known as Genera, which is hidden somewhere in Azere Danatos. The mortal empires are searching for the Marrus Finnare, believing it to be either a weapon or a machine of immense magical power. 

Azere Danatos- the real of creation, inhabited by biological life. Mortals of all races are found on it's surface. Mana infuses every particle of this world, and acts as a catalyst and bond for all chemical reactions vital to life. 

Locations on Ballus, Gatallan Imperial Republic:
Berna-

Gattallan House of Congress
Gattallan Court of Law
Berenia's Chapel
The Berna Academy for Magic and Performance
Lazuli Palace (Home of the emperor)
Eye of Horus marketplace
Fountain of Aisus (the egyptian goddess)
Berna City Barracks
Fort Berna
Residential Area
Torella Eatery and Bar
Hallowed Pyramid Inn
Glass Jaw Cornerclub
Bertha's Bed and Breakfast
Aerana's Magical Tools and Spellbooks
Circus Street (Guild Halls)
Izumi's Meat and Poultry
Rockbell Family Blacksmiths
Elric Novelty Goods
Heinkel, Darius, and Yoki's Grand Circus
Port Berna Marketplace
Port Berna
Port Berna Warehouses
Berna Fisheries
Sora's Medicine and Ingredients

City of Daela- 

Daneira's Chapel
Daela City Hall
Colosseum
Daela Marketplace
Hearty Loaf Bakery
Marbled Heaven Meats
Claus and Arche's Magic Workshop
Daela Guard Tower
Venesviela Bed and Breakfast
The Boar Hat
Suna's Tavern
Badaq Arms and Armor
Fortunes Market General Store
Gaius's Cures and Ingredients
Museum of World History
Museum of Magical History
Residential Quarter
Daela Warehouse
Riverside Piers

Vensuera-

City Hall
Marketplace
Chapel
New Moon Inn
Ladylake Bar 
Vensuere Lake Piers


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 15, 2016)

Now, for my character. I forgot to put in weapon as a part of the CS, so I'm going to edit the CS in a little bit. If you want to change your CS, go ahead, but you don't have to.
Name: Lucian White
Age: 16/17
Gender: male
Race: human
Appearance: Lucian is a 5' 6' human, who appears to be between the ages of 16-17. As a student of the Berna Academy for Magic and Performance, he is generally seen wearing his stage costume due to it's mana channeling abilities. This stage costume is the standard red dress shirt over black closed vest, with black dress pants and shoes, with a black and red cape. He wears a black top hat. However, his casual attire consists of a simple white shirt and green trousers. He has normal brown hair, which is shortcut, and emerald green eyes. He has decks of cards strapped onto his belt, with an enchantment that creates new cards everytime the old ones are destroyed.
Weapons: a black 21 inch wand, and playing cards.
Magic:
     Charms and Jinxes (used in performance and household use)

The Escapist's Charm- a spell that when used causes a particular person or object trapped under or inside something to vanish and reappear in a nearby location instantaneously. 
The Cheater's Dream- a minor charm that reveals the face side of a card when it's back is turned to the caster.
To a Bird- turns any non-living incoming small or projectile object into a dove.
To a Bug- turns a non-living object into a swarm of insects. Useful for distracting audiences. Also good for warding off bandits with swarms of hornets.
Sparks- a cluster of mana sparks shot from the finger. They can be used as fireworks. If they hit someone, it's like being punched by a souped up blackbelt on steroids. If they strike in the right place, it could knock the unlucky victim out instantly.
Cards- Lucian can telepathically control his playing cards and use them as weapons.
     Restoration

 Healing- a simple healing spell cast from the palm of the hand. Heals minor injuries such as cuts and bruises.
Healing Field- a spell that sends a bunch of cards flying around the caster or a target. These cards help control Lucian's mana into the healing field, and he will eventually learn how to use healing and energy magic without the cards.
Wards and Shields

Dissipate- a spell that reconverts minor energy-based spells (fire, electricity, light, dark) and most minor jinxes into mana, and then absorbs that mana into Lucian. 
Minor Mana Shield- blocks incoming attacks, but can't withstand very much damage before shattering. 
     Physical Elemental Magic

Stone- conjures a cluster of rocks and boulders. Lucian can send these flying at the enemy, or control the stone's movements. Lucian can also control small boulders with this type of magic. Uses up more energy, but easy to control due to stone's solid nature.
Water- conjures water. Lucian can pressurize this water and send it flying at an opponent. Very little energy required, but can be difficult to control due to water's liquid nature.
Wind- basic wind magic is not very useful. Until Lucian learns any named wind spells, he can pretty much just make the wind blow. Low energy, little to no control.
     Energy Based

Light Ball- summons a sphere of light and launches it. The sphere makes a small explosion where it hits.
Darkness Spear- creates a shadow spear that strikes the enemy. Can be cast from the hand, but is more powerful when focused.
Fireball- Lucian sends his cards into a sphere of flame and then launches it at his foe. This creates a high impact, and may even explode. At the cost of more mana, he can create two other fireballs without using any cards. 
Card Ignite- Lucian can light his cards on fire. Good for making lots of burning projectiles for his enemies to deal with, and excellent for wowing a crowd.
Lightning- Lucian sends a lone card a the enemy. A lightning bolt strikes what it hits.
Bio: Lucian is a scholarship student at Berna's Academy for Magic and Performance, which is a school that teaches both magic and how to be a performing magician. He currently lives in the city with his poor mother, who is a young but beautiful woman who makes her money at the dodgy and sometimes dangerous Glass Jaw Cornerclub.  Lucian hopes to one day earn enough money so that she no longer has to work in such an unfriendly establishment.

     Lucian has all the flair you'd expect from a performing magician onstage, but off stage he can be  responsible, if not slightly shy. He isn't an introvert, but he can be caught off guard if someone talks to him out of the blue. He loves his mother, sometimes so much it may get him hurt.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm starting to feel bad now that my character Jin _*doesn't need mana*_ for his "magic" at all :|


(Of course he wouldn't. Why would he when he can blow up entire islands and have chains that Auto-Attack everything with a 100% Affinity?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Of course he wouldn't. Why would he when he can blow up entire islands and have chains that Auto-Attack everything with a 100% Affinity?)


(Not really auto-attack ; I can simply stand still and do nothing, but the chains and blades still have to follow the command of my mind to actually do anything at all)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Not really auto-attack ; I can simply stand still and do nothing, but the chains and blades still have to follow the command of my mind to actually do anything at all)


(Mmm, when they can come up from literally anywhere without warning, I'd say you don't have to think much at all.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Mmm, when they can come up from literally anywhere without warning, I'd say you don't have to think much at all.)


*shrugs*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 15, 2016)

I do sort of think that even if Jin is extremely powerful, he would still need to use mana in his spells. Pretty much all other rules of magic are flexible, but the requirement of mana isn't. You can lower the amount of energy a spell needs with the right technique, but you still need to use mana to cast any form of magic. Trying to cast a spell without mana is like trying to splash someone without having any liquid. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I do sort of think that even if Jin is extremely powerful, he would still need to use mana in his spells. Pretty much all other rules of magic are flexible, but the requirement of mana isn't. You can lower the amount of energy a spell needs with the right technique, but you still need to use mana to cast any form of magic. Trying to cast a spell without mana is like trying to splash someone without having any liquid. It just doesn't work.


I've seen lots of games where you can do things without mana at all, but... kay, I'll go with your idea... but then it'll mean his mana-regeneration and his total mana is very high due to his mastery, as well as his mana requirement is extremely low ; how's that ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I've seen lots of games where you can do things without mana at all, but... kay, I'll go with your idea... but then it'll mean his mana-regeneration and his total mana is very high due to his mastery, as well as his mana requirement is extremely low ; how's that ?


That works. I understand that a lot of games have that, but that's just not how this world works.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I've seen lots of games where you can do things without mana at all, but... kay, I'll go with your idea... but then it'll mean his mana-regeneration and his total mana is very high due to his mastery, as well as his mana requirement is extremely low ; how's that ?


(No. I've seen that kind of shit in RPGs that PRETTY MUCH means infinite magic.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> That works. I understand that a lot of games have that, but that's just not how this world works.


Lemme give you some more details, in case there's something that conflicts with the gameplay here :

- Jin only uses mana to open the Blade/Chain Black Holes ; shooting whatever he can out of them doesn't cost mana, though
- Jin uses mana to open the Ward Black Hole, but its original attack-absorption and explosive blast are its own "mechanics", which doesn't cost mana
- Jin doesn't need mana when he uses the wind to detect life-force, only when he actually conjures Air-Scythes to attack

Any idea ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 15, 2016)

(Wuts the story? I got confuzzled)


----------



## lyar (Jul 15, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Now, for my character. I forgot to put in weapon as a part of the CS, so I'm going to edit the CS in a little bit. If you want to change your CS, go ahead,


Oh my so detailed it puts mine to shame. I suppose I wouldn't mind writing up a more specific CS that includes a weapon. So here is my revamped CS:

Name: Gryphil Mathias Oakenblood
Age: 26
Gender: Male
Race: Amiohe (Elf-like)
Appearance: Gryphil looks like an ordinary elf child who is around the age of 8 or 9. Gryphil has red hair that he usually ties into a ponytail and dark green eyes. He is little chubby and only about 4 feet 5 inches tall. He has a tattoo of a 'x' on the thigh of his right leg and has had it for as far back as he could remember. His attire of choice is usually something along the lines of a hood or cloak but what he actually wears depends on the occasion. He's no stranger to wearing a disguise or nothing at all to allow him to snatch something shiny or expensive.
Weapons: _Bellona_, his favorite little knife that he calls "lucky" but it is actually enchanted with a power that is unknown to him.
Magic:
Illusion

Midas' Touch- An illusion spell that makes things look like they are solid gold, the spell can be broken by willpower.
Chameleon Skin- The casters body gains the ability to camouflage with the surrounding terrain how this spell does not work on clothes or other inanimate objects.
Phantom Wound- An illusion spell that causes the target to feel and see a wound that does not actually exist. The spell can be broken by willpower.
Afterimage- The user leaves a magical 'hologram' behind that cannot move or make sound. Will fade if someone succeeds in 'touching' it.
Mark- An illusion spell that requires physical contact and causes the target to leave behind mana trails that can be followed.
Carnage- Causes the target to become hostile does not effect already hostile targets and can be broken by sheer willpower.
(Note- all illusion skills drain the user's mana over time)

Creation of Corrosive Substances

Acid Shot- A spell that costs a large amount of mana but can melt through most organic and inorganic things with acid that shots out of the users hand. The substance produced is also harmful to the user.
Sulfuric Coating- Imbue a weapon with an acidic coating. The strength or effectiveness of the coating depends on the amount of mana used.
Quarantine- A spell that constantly uses mana to contain a toxic substance in magical field.
Restoration

Mend- Heals broken bones, mana usage depends on the severity of the injury.
Energy-based

Candle Light- A spell that creates a dim light that emanates from the user's hand, uses very little mana.
Flash Clap- A spell that allows the user to create a quick flash of blinding light with a clap of his hands, the intensity depends on mana usage.


Bio: Gryphil is an accomplished thief that only wants to get richer. Due to prior experiences he refuses to trust anyone and ultimately his actions depend on how much the situation will benefit him. He uses his appearance to fool people into putting their guards down so that he may steal something valuable. Gryphil can be impulsive and if he's been tricked he will focus on getting revenge. The need for retribution due to his pride as a con-artist maybe his biggest flaw when not considering his greed. Gryphil says he seeks the comfort of wealth and stability however, when he was given the opportunity he donated his wealth to orphans. It is possible that Gryphil's motivations are righteous but his ruthless actions say otherwise.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Lemme give you some more details, in case there's something that conflicts with the gameplay here :
> 
> - Jin only uses mana to open the Blade/Chain Black Holes ; shooting whatever he can out of them doesn't cost mana, though
> - Jin uses mana to open the Ward Black Hole, but its original attack-absorption and explosive blast are its own "mechanics", which doesn't cost mana
> ...


The last two ideas are OK. But is there a limit to how many blades or chains he can shoot at once? If so, then they already exist and therefore require no mana to create. But if not, then they should
 use mana.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Wuts the story? I got confuzzled)


What do you mean, story? As in, the plot of the RP, or what's going on with the CSs?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 15, 2016)

The number of chains and blades within the black holes are infinite, and don't need to be "created", so...
... OK, Jin really is "broke" on your world, I'm afraid


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The number of chains and blades within the black holes are infinite, and don't need to be "created", so...
> ... OK, Jin really is "broke" on your world, I'm afraid


He is rather strong, but thats ok.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> He is rather strong, but thats ok.


So... you're good with my ideas ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So... you're good with my ideas ?


Yep.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yep.


Cool !
Alright, waiting for you to set the scenes and whatnot then~


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Actually, gimme some time to edit and "rearrange" Jin's magic a lil' bit first


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

> - REQUIP : LORD OF SWORDS (25% mana preserved)
> 
> *Lord of Sword Armor* - Creates a full set of armor made of blades around the user, covering the head, shoulders, wrists, chest, thighs, legs and feet/paws, which increases physical defense by 50% of the user's original physical defense.
> *Blade Black Hole* - Grants the user the ability to open black holes everywhere, even behind the user, which can shoot out an infinite number of silver blades at where the user aims. If "Lord of Swords" is active, costs no mana do do anything at all. If "Lord of Swords" is inactive, opening a black hole costs 1% maximum of mana, but shooting the blades out doesn't, and the black holes themselves don't require mana to sustain.
> ...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 16, 2016)

(Jin has ReQuip... *leaves this Fairy Tale*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin has ReQuip... *leaves this Fairy Tale*)


(LOL)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 16, 2016)

So... @DragonMaster21 , what do you think ? Did I balance Jin's power good enough ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 17, 2016)

Yep, you should be fine. 

I'll try to get us started tomorrow.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Mind if i join in?

Name: Martin
Age: 15
Species: Drajuma
Gender: Male
Weapon: Compound Bow
Fighting Style: Primarily archery but does use martial arts when low on arrows or if bow gets damaged.
Appearance: my avatar would be the best reference atm but if you need a text based description i can add it in.

Backstory: (at least the one for here) left orphaned at 6 after his parents were killed in a rockslide while coming home. He had to quickly learn to survive the harsh mountainous environment the cave his family lived in was located within, especially if he was going to raise his 1 year old younger brother. Taking care of his younger brother in the absence of parents proved quite difficult, but they managed to pull it off having several close calls through the following years. When he turned 12 years old they agreed to leave the cave behind and set out for a city in search of work to get money for a true place to call home. After getting a job as a guard in a nearby village he improved his archery skills and developed his unique martial arts style while on the job, opting to live in the basement of the barracks with his brother due to it feeling like the cave they'd called home for so long. 3 years later on his 15th birthday they decided to head out for a bigger city and explore the world. Now searching for a new job in an unfamiliar land, they stop at a local inn to request directions to the nearest guard office, however the village is so small it doesn't have any information on the area beyond its forest. So they agree to stay and act as guards for the village while they wait for a traveler to arrive who they hope will have the information they need to continue their search for an ideal place to call home.

Personality: Due to the death of his parents at a young age, and having to raise his younger brother from an infant he is extremely hesitant to rely on help from others. Very protective of his younger brother David, he often goes to great lengths to ensure his brother won't get hurt or be left on his own. A natural smart-ass with a quick sarcastic wit and rather dark sense of humor, he had tendency to get into fights with those traveling near his former home, a close call made him vow to avoid fights if possible until he and brother had a true place to call home. Possessing a strong sense of right and wrong, refusal to allow the harm of innocents, and highly developed fighting instincts from surviving in the harsh mountainous terrain near the cave, he is also fiercely loyal to those he calls friend. Traits which lead to his finding employment as a guard in the various towns they've briefly called home during their recent travels.

Magic/Abilities:
-extremely limited knowledge of melee fire magic taught to him by his parents before their death.
-inherent conductive properties of the scales covering his forearms/ hands and feet allow him to utilize electricity in his hand to hand attacks. But lack of practice, training, and natural restance/grounding means it causes injury when used. Which is why he wears special athletic tape covering his forearms/hands and feet to help reduce the damaging effects of the attacks and only uses them in a very bad situation usually to protect his brother.
-has wings but due to age and unique biology/circumstances the wings develop slower than the rest of his body, and as a result of the still developing muscles he is unable to maintain flight for longer than 10 minutes an hour.


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Private Julen ready to serve!

Human

Brown short hair, brown eyes, pretty tall, like 1,80 meters, thin guy.
He is usually quite calm, he likes to make people laugh and really likes dark and offensive humour. He's kind and really friendly when you get to know him but he can be kinda shy at the beggining. In stress situations he can be REALLY agressive. Big knowledge about firearms and good with blunt weapons and bayonets. His whole family dissappeared when he was a kid so he doesn't remember anything about them. He didn't have a good childhood at all. He had a criminal past, he got into drugs and  gangs (used to be known as C.J). He got caught red handed and he was forced to join the army. He got deployed several months after. After fighting for a year he got badly wounded and came back home.

He's also bad shit crazy.

He fights with (mainly) firearms and explosives. As far as blades and blunts, the only things he actualy knows how to use is a crowbar, a baseball bat and his m1 bayonet. He also knows how to use heavy guns like 50cals, 20mm antitank weapons, a wide variety of grenade launchers and the m2 flamethrower

Knows about basic first aids, like stitching (bullet)wounds and cleaning them.

"Magic":

He can shove a FUCKING BULLET DEEP DEEP INSIDE YOUR FUCKING SKULL!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

@Julen : Um, I'm afraid this world is in the medieval era or something... as in, no firearms or bullets or whatever, or even those you find in the modern era such as crowbars
I think you need to change him up... A LOT


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> @Julen : Um, I'm afraid this world is in the medieval era or something... as in, no firearms or bullets or whatever, or even those you find in the modern era such as crowbars
> I think you need to change him up... A LOT


Uhmmm.....what if i don't have modern weapons and all of that....but i'm still that guy...i don't know how to act in that kinda setting...i got the modern mentality stuck in my brain....if not i'm gonna deepthroat a 1911 and pull the trigger XD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Uhmmm.....what if i don't have modern weapons and all of that....but i'm still that guy...i don't know how to act in that kinda setting...i got the modern mentality stuck in my brain....if not i'm gonna deepthroat a 1911 and pull the trigger XD


Enchanted throwing knives, arrows etc. clubs and a blacksmith hammer instead of bat and a crowbar


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> a blacksmith hammer


Back off, only Jin is the legit blacksmith around here lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Back off, only Jin is the legit blacksmith around here lol


Never said he could cract anything with it, just swing it like a weapon


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Enchanted throwing knives, arrows etc. clubs and a blacksmith hammer instead of bat and a crowbar


Mmmm....sounds fair enough....but do i can keep my modern mentality? Like....euh....if..i was from the future? Idfk


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> just swing it like a weapon


_Not manly enough for that bruh
Lol_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Mmmm....sounds fair enough....but do i can keep my modern mentality? Like....euh....if..i was from the future? Idfk


Maybe a god or goddes dragged you through a rip in the dimensional wall while you slept.


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Maybe a god or goddes dragged you through a rip in the dimensional wall while you slept.


Sounds good! Just let me wear my uniform and i'll be ready to roll baby!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

And why/how a soldier in the future is needed in the unknown "Fairy Tale of Deities"...
*head explodes out of confusion*


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Euh....maybe it wasn't intended 
#plottwist


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe that's to be revealed later


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe....maybe...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Euh....maybe it wasn't intended
> #plottwist


You say it like you got there because the gods were drunk or something lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> You say it like you got there because the gods were drunk or something lol


Wouldn't that be hysterical though? Brings him here on accident than forgets it happened and later has to somehow apologize for it.


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Gods.exe stopped working


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Gods.exe stopped workimg


Broken RP for dayzzz


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Imagine if a god got black-out drunk and pulled a modern soldier into a medieval world with legit magic...maybe that could be the reason he's here and freaks out when one of us finds his character, resulting in us teaching him to make enchanted arrows and throwing knoves to make up for gaps in his combat abililities due to lacking his usual arsenal


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Imagine if a god got black-out drunk and pulled a modern soldier into a medieval world with legit magic...maybe that could be the reason he's here and freaks out when one of us finds his character, resulting in us teaching him to make enchanted arrows and throwing knoves to make up for gaps in his combat abililities due to lacking his usual arsenal


I'll help him with swordsmanship, sooooo you cover his marksmanship, yeah ?
*high fives like bros*


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Euh.....i have modern mentality stuck in my brain. I won't learn anything XD. I'll just be the "extravaganza" touch of he group. Just to spice things up a bit XD. I'll just find put how to make a baseball bat shaped wooden club XD


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> the only things he actualy knows how to use is a crowbar, a baseball bat and his m1 bayonet.


I can teach you how to use a spear or lance to cover your skill with the bayonet


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> I'll just find put how to make a baseball bat shaped wooden club XD


Woods are for PUSSIES, you'll need some goddamn steel/titanium hammer, mace or axe for dat shit !


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Woods are for PUSSIES, you'll need some goddamn steel/titanium hammer, mace or axe for dat shit !


BULL-FUCKING-DOG-SHIT! DON'T TELL ME HOW TO FIGHT MAGGOT!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 17, 2016)

Give him a morningstar or a flail, meanwhile we give him an enchanted quiver that teleports ammunition right into a self-loading crossbow with some enchanted knives to act as timed explosives in place of grenades.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> BULL-FUCKING-DOG-SHIT! DON'T TELL ME HOW TO FIGHT MAGGOT!


*whimpers* I'm just trying to help you *tail in between legs* why you so mean *ears drop* I'm sensitive, you know *whimpers more*


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh ok...sorry dude...but i don't need help....well...maybe i'll need your help to shape the bat :3....*goes for a hand shake and raises an eyebrow* friends?


----------



## Julen (Jul 17, 2016)

Oh ok...sorry dude...but i don't need help....well...maybe i'll need your help to shape the bat :3....*goes for a hand shake and raises an eyebrow* friends?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Oh ok...sorry dude...but i don't need help....well...maybe i'll need your help to shape the bat :3....*goes for a hand shake and raises an eyebrow* friends?


*awkwardly shakes your hand with my paw*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 18, 2016)

(i'm just going to watch this one, if thats ok?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i'm just going to watch this one, if thats ok?)


(It seems dangerous in here, daddy *pouty face*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 18, 2016)

(i would, but i'm a bit behind on my projects....ok maybe 10 min, *2 hours later*, X3, but yeah i'll try )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i would, but i'm a bit behind on my projects....ok maybe 10 min, *2 hours later*, X3, but yeah i'll try )


(Dad... stay with me, don't come in, please... I'm scared...)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 18, 2016)

(ok)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (ok)


(*nuzzles at your neck, then licks your fur* <3 )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 18, 2016)

(Dearg blocked me, so I have no idea what you're talking about :u)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Dearg blocked me, so I have no idea what you're talking about :u)


(Well then... he thinks he'll just watch this RP and see how it goes...
As for blocking you... well, after what happened in his RP, he was rather annoyed, to be honest...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 18, 2016)

('suh dudes)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

So out of cuiosity what are we going to use in order to denote text that's not part of the rp? So far I'm guessing parentheses?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> So out of cuiosity what are we going to use in order to denote text that's not part of the rp? So far I'm guessing parentheses?


(Indeed, like this ; this is to discuss everything outside the RP)


----------



## Julen (Jul 18, 2016)

(My question now is...when do we get into the story? :3)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

( i'm guessing when the TC decides how it's going to start playing out)


----------



## Julen (Jul 18, 2016)

(Alright then :3)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 18, 2016)

(Sorry for the silence. Been awfully busy. I'm also having difficulty deciding how to start. As for time period, yeah, Azere Danatos is medieval. The only advanced technology is Artifacts from the Age of the Gods. Non-magic based explosives do not exist and neither do firearms.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

(Well when you decide how it will start, my character and his brother will likely be on break at the inn they reside at while waiting for a traveler who can provide the needed directions to the nearest major city with a guard tower.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

(I'm having trouble looking for a place for my character Jin to fit in... he's a blacksmith, swordsmanship-trainer, marksmanship-trainer (usually with crossbows), and guardsman
... Maybe Jin will just be at the inn and overhears Martin and David talking about looking for the guard tower, and we'll roll in from there)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 18, 2016)

(Like maybe a rare wood he needed to make a custom handle only grows in the forest near that village, and on your way through to find it, you overhear us, and we offer to show you to the wood for helping us get to the city)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 18, 2016)

(Works for me 
*high-five*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 18, 2016)

(And i *might* be setting a camp in that forest, unconscious about his actual location :3)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

> (alright I'll bite, for a little ,can I join? )
> CS
> Name: Dearg
> Age: (what ever 27 is in fox years)
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

(Lemme... euh... call father Jin then... just in case, dad)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 19, 2016)

(It works. All right, now for the RP. We are starting in Halluk, a town a few miles down the river from Berna)

     Halluk was a small city. It's only sources of income were the fish that its citizens caught from the riber, and the transportation of goods from Berna up the Dallius River, which flowed from Vensuera and emptied into Port Berna. A market place lay at its center, with a small stage for celebrations and performances. It's guards came from Berna, and it only had a small guard house. The town was the home of a single inn. It was surrounded by a dense forest. Most of it's citizens were fishermen and farmers.
----
Lucian White: Location- The Halluk Inn
     Lucian was seated at a table in the Inn, his legs sore and tired from a long day's travel from Berna. A plate of fish and potatoes was on the table before him, and he nibbled on the food as he glanced wearily at the other tenants of the Inn. He had been told to come here by the Professor as an assignment. For whatever reason, his teacher felt that he would benefit from visiting this small town. 

_I can't believe that the Professor wanted me to visit this place... What's the point? I'm a performer. I don't belong here... Ugh.

_He sighed, shaking his head with those irritated thoughts.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The door of the inn opens once again, but this time the light from outside can't make its way in, making people unaware of who's coming.
A large shadow stretches down on the floor, until a large Gajuma creature sets his paw feet in. He appears to be walking on all fours.
What makes the customers take notice of him is the light of the room that starts to go everywhere at every direction, seemingly reflected from the metallic wings made of imdividual blades, titanium-black and silver-white on his back.
On his side is a katana with a blade of about 250cm long, while the Gajuma himself appears to only stands at 83cm, from the ground to his head. Blood stain can be seen along the edge of the blade, which hints something gone wrong during his patrol as a guardsman.
He comes in for a meal and a rest, but his main reason beforehand is that _a magician_ is at this inn at the moment. A bit of entertainment never hurts, he thinks.
Problem is, where to sit first ?
He looks around the inn and sees that the only seat left at the moment is at Lucian's table.
He feels slightly awkward, but still slowly approaches Lucian, looking rather shy, with his large ears flatten to the sides, as he scratches his head with obe of his front paws :

- ... May I take a seat with you ? There're nowhere else I can sit here...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

Suddenly a scream from outside can be heard as two Drajuma plummet from the sky, one that is light gray holding the smaller and younger looking black-furred one as they fall back facing the ground. Slamming through the roof of the inn, the older one staggers as he gets up, immediately checking the condition of the other who appears to be unconscious... "I knew we shouldn't have flown that high up..." *frantically checks for injuries, ignoring his own* "wake up David please"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The winged creature immediately shifts his attention from Lucian to the two Drajumas. Fear rushes across his face as he sees one of them is unconscious, prompting him to immediately get to them :

- A-are you OK !?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

*replies with noticeably pained breathing* "Nothing some rest won't fix... but my brother... passed out...mid-flight...My resulting dive... to catch him... is what caused that... hole in the roof" *notices fist sized piece of wood sticking through his  wing membrane* "that's gonna leave a mark" *collapses on the floor*


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Gryphil arrives at Halluk under the guise of a wondering architect. Gryphil's plan was going smoothly as he had planted rumors of a genius architect into the heads of travelers and how he would soon be Halluk to work for the passion of architecture little did the shop keepers, who ate up this rumor to wanting their shabby buildings/stands get beautifully renovated, know that the genius architect was none other than the crafty thief, Gryphil Oakenblood. Gryphil looked around the town observing exits and escape routes while the townspeople thought he was looking at the buildings' structure. He visited multiple shops and has stolen a couple of coin purses from both customers and shopkeeps.

_Easy pickings. Probably the best idea I've had yet. _He thought to himself. He began to walk to the inn that had a big crash come from it a little while ago, he figured if there was any trouble there would have been more noise so he thought it was safe to investigate.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The creature starts to panic at the sight of the Drajuma's wound, and gets close to check his wings.
The piece of wood makes the creature frowns in pain.
He then looks at the other one named David, seemingly very frustrated about what he should do to help the two, not aware of Gryphil's presence at all.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *replies with noticeably pained breathing* "Nothing some rest won't fix... but my brother... passed out...mid-flight...My resulting dive... to catch him... is what caused that... hole in the roof" *notices fist sized piece of wood sticking through his  wing membrane* "that's gonna leave a mark" *collapses on the floor*


Seeing the two Drajuma fall into the Inn startled the magician. However, when he saw their injuries, he quickly stood up and flipped open 2 packs of cards on his belt.

     "Sir, I'll need you to step back," Lucian said calmly to the large Gajuma. He knelt at the side of the two Drajuma, preparing to use his healing field.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

(sorry for the inactivity, been not feeling so great today, so when can I come in at this point, will you let me know?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (sorry for the inactivity, been not feeling so great today, so when can I come in at this point, will you let me know?)


(It's really up to how the scene goes, dad... just find the right time for yourself)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

(Btw my characters brother is nearly identical to me, other than lacking scales, having feathered wings, and being black furred with light gray tiger stripes only on his arms, wearing light gray clothing very much identical in design to mine, also 4'10" and 1o2 pounds)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Seeing the two Drajuma fall into the Inn startled the magician. However, when he saw their injuries, he quickly stood up and flipped open 2 packs of cards on his belt.
> 
> "Sir, I'll need you to step back," Lucian said calmly to the large Gajuma. He knelt at the side of the two Drajuma, preparing to use his healing field.


The Gajuma reluctantly steps back at Lucian's instruction, an expression of worry and concern for the two Drajumas is clearly visible on the look of his face.


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

Upon further investigation from a safe distance, Gryphil decides that it would be better to hide his "findings" before approaching. He finds a couple of bushes behind a building and digs a hole to put the coin purses in. With his hard earned gold in safe keeping, he heads into the inn seeing a man prepping a healing spell. Instead of interacting with the interesting congregation of individuals he grabs and chair and watches them to learn what they can do and if they will be a threat.

_That big one might be a problem and that mage seems to be experienced.. _He thinks as he watches with his chin in his hand.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

A breeze of wind blows through the windows and door, and fills the inn. While not at all noticeable to the other customers, the Gajuma grows more concerned and worried as the wind reaches him and the two Drajumas, prompting him to inform the magician ;

- They're heavily injured, especially the older one... a few broken bones at the spine and rib cage, if I'm right...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

(Just to clarify in case of confusion from my rather vague description of the fall earlier; my character fell square on his back through the roof, due to holding his brother in front of his chest covering him further by wrapping his wings around him as the membrane is rather tough on the outside of the wings[side facing outward from david] but significantly less so on the softer inside [side facing david]) *ears twitch as the wind passes them*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

(Fixed )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

( alright here I go!)
A cloaked figure with pointed ears walks in behind the large Gajuma,  and taps his shoulder. 


-whats going on here? is somebody hurt? 

The darkness shrouds his face, but you could vaguely tell he was a Gajuma.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( alright here I go!)


(*nose-kisses you* Yaaaaay !)

The large Gajuma slowly turns his gaze around to see someone of his kind. He slightly shakes his head as he points his paw at the two Drajuma and the magician near them :

- Those two somehow fell through the roof and crash-landed into the inn. That guy is preparing something to help them...

He looks back at the older Drajuma with the wooden stick stuck on his wings :

- ... And he might wanna hurry up, 'cause I don't think some broken bones in the chest will be pleasant... at all.

He slowly gets to his seat, but rather than actually sitting on the chair, he only crouches down on all fours and watches the magician.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Just to clarify in case of confusion from my rather vague description of the fall earlier; my character fell square on his back through the roof, due to holding his brother in front of his chest covering him further by wrapping his wings around him as the membrane is rather tough on the outside of the wings[side facing outward from david] but significantly less so on the softer inside [side facing david])


 _Damn, they took quite a fall. I can't heal broken bones, but I can minimalize damage caused by internal bleeding. I can also patch up the wing membrane. 

     "_I can heal their surface wounds, but they'll need a doctor. I can't heal broken bones, only mitigate the bleeding," Lucian said. He rose his hand, and a flurry of cards flew out of their deckboxes. They circled around the two Drajuma, creating a dome above them. His magic circuits glowed a golden color.

     Holding his thumb, index, and middle finger together, he made a series of quick movements, directing the mana in a precise way so that it would put a strain on the Drajuma's body. As he did so, the cuts and bruises on their bodies closed. He carefully slid the wood piece out of the older brother's wing, and continued the procedure. Finally, he healed the damage caused by the broken bones, and temporarily strengthened the tissue to prevent any further damage before they were helped by a doctor. By the time he was done, sweat had begun to bead on his brow. With a flick of his finger, the cards returned to their containers.

      "It's done. If someone could fetch the town doctor- like I said, I can't mend bone." Lucian said, out of breath. The amount of energy it had took to heal the two had surprised him- they were more seriously injured than he had anticipated.


----------



## Julen (Jul 19, 2016)

A young man woke up in the middle of the dense forest, about 500 meters away from Halluk. He woke up screaming and sweating. He looked around, extremelly confused and scared. He stood up and the first thing he did was stand up, run behind a bush and puke. 
-whe....where the fuck am i.....
The last thing he remembered was him fighting, someone screaming "grenade!", an enemy hand grenade rolling down to his feet, a loud explosion and a blinding light. Then he woke up in the middle of nowhere. He looked at his body, breathing heavily. He could believe that he was still alive. He realized that he was wearing his uniform and his combat gear, but mising his m16. He looked around around again and then he counted the supplies that he had left. He didn't have any firearms, but he had full magazines and ammo that might come handy in the future. He also had his bayonet, and his survival shovel, he didn't have a 250cm sword (XD) but he could make some damage with that. Inside his alicepack he had his standard supplies, rations, a radio, maps and a compass, cigarettes, a canteen, a mike cap, a second uniform, a beret, batteries, a flashlight, a tent, a sleeping bag.... Standard stuff.
 He was way too confused to start exploring the area so he stayed where he was. He removed his helmet and chopped some wood using his survival shovel. Then he started a campfire and sat on the ground, he was confused about how he got there but happy to be alive.

( i'll wait until you guys are done knowing/healing each other in the inn to continue )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

The cloaked figure gets up and walks towards the wizard, 

- here, let me help. He reaches into his bag pulls out some things, some strange herbs and a scroll. he kneels next to them. 

- hold still this is going to hurt a bit.  He rubs the herb against their wounds and opens a scroll. The scroll glows a white hue and heals their broken bones.  

- That should do it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> _Damn, they took quite a fall. I can't heal broken bones, but I can minimalize damage caused by internal bleeding. I can also patch up the wing membrane.
> 
> "_I can heal their surface wounds, but they'll need a doctor. I can't heal broken bones, only mitigate the bleeding," Lucian said. He rose his hand, and a flurry of cards flew out of their deckboxes. They circled around the two Drajuma, creating a dome above them. His magic circuits glowed a golden color.
> 
> ...


*briefly wakes up and looks around, too weak to move* "where's my brother, is he injured? If he is, get him help first, i can wait" *notices the large fragment of his broken bow on the floor covered in blood* _guess i'll need a new bow as well, *_passes out again from the lingering pain_*_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The Gajuma appears to be fascinated at the magician's skills with his cards, and the figure's magic scrolls. He attentively watches with his tail slowly swaying behind him and his tongue sticking out of his mouth.

"Wish I could be even just half as good..."

He then sees the older Drajuma waking up and passing out almost in a matter of seconds in between. The word "bow" catches his attention.
Whenever it comes to weapons, he'd be the one to legally put all the other blacksmiths almost out of business due to his skills of crafting weapons out of silver, steel and titanium in as much as an hour. He doesn't enchant them, however, and leaves it to the customers' desire.
One thing he's known for, though, is how he can make his weapons nearly unbreakable.
... Because of that, however, he's been traveling/wandering everywhere he can, anywhere far from the blacksmiths, because to their business, he's practically a threat.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

*David wakes up and begins to panic after noticing the hole in the ceiling and seeing his brother*  "what happened? Where are we?" *noticeably very distressed*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The Gajuma slowly walks away from his position and towards David, trying his best not to startle him.

- You two crash-landed straight down here, that's what. Your brother shielded you from the fall and got some broken bones, but these two healed him up.

He then gestures his paw at Lucian and the hooded figure.

- You're now in Halluk Inn... though, your brother looks like he should be on a bed to recover.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

"Last thing i remember we were flying 600 feet up, he was teaching me to handle turbulence, when..." *eyes widen* "he warned me not to go higher, but i didn't listen, there was a sudden gust of wind and...then i woke up here" *thinks to himself "_He told me not to go higher, that i wasn't ready...why didn't i listen? If i didn't try to prove him wrong this wouldn't have happened_"* *looks at the figures the large strange creature pointed towards* "thank you for healing us, he'll be okay right? He's taken care of me as long as i can remember, he told me our parents died in a rockslide when i was a year old, he was only 6 at the time but he took the responsibility of raising me on his own, we started traveling 3 years ago to find a better home than our old cave"


----------



## lyar (Jul 19, 2016)

_That guy in the hood saved me the trouble, now I can stay unnoticed. This has been so easy its almost boring and I had so many fun back up plans what a shame. But I did learn something useful: there are only two people with healing capabilities meaning the others must be strictly warriors or wizards without restoration spells, _He thought as he schemed and plotted. 
_Could I possibly use the damaged roof to pocket some gold from the innkeeper? Is it worth a try? Conflict with these people may cause plans to head south, _Gryphil weighs his options while rubbing his little chin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The Gajuma's eyes widen a bit when David mentioned a gust of wind, and gasps in shock and fear, with his paws covering his mouth.

- What have I done ?...

He suddenly remembers what he did a while back, before getting to the inn. It was him against a large group of bandits... the flying Drajuma Bandits tried to flank him from the air, while the others tried to go for the frontal assaults...
The Gajuma fears that David and his brother must have got hit by the tornado of Air Scythes he caused when he was defending himself from the bandits. He slowly backs away from the Drajumas, as if he could accidentally murder them right on the spot.

- It was my fault... it was me yet again...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The Gajuma's eyes widen a bit when David mentioned a gust of wind, and gasps in shock and fear, with his paws covering his mouth.
> 
> "What have I done ?..."
> 
> ...


*martin wakes up again* "couldn't have been you, the wind he felt was because he started falling, his lungs couldn't cope with the altitude yet and he started losing conciousness. When he did I dove after him and by the time i caught up it was too late to land safely, thought i saw a barn and aimed for its roof...guess i was mistaken." *coughs* "he only started flying within the last couple months, and his lungs haven't finished adapting for it yet. I knew we were pushing his limit going as high as we were in the first place, but i wanted him to recognize it on his own. I caused this, i shouldn't have had us up that high" *slams an electrified fist on the floor* "sorry David, looks like i caused yet another close call. I don't know what i would do if i lost you" *thinks to himself  "_9 years on our own and i still make questionable judgement calls that put your safety at risk..._"*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 19, 2016)

The cloaked figure stops him from getting up.
- relax, i may have healed your wounds, but you still need your rest.

He overhears the Gajuma talking about the run in with bandits. His ears perk up...

- bandits?, sounds serious.


----------



## Julen (Jul 19, 2016)

The young man, mostly known as Julen, decided to eat something so he pulled out an m.r.e ration from his alice pack and introduced water inside of it. He had to wait for a couple of minutes so he removed his kevlar vest and his jacket to get more confortable, he putted on his black beret. Then he looked inside his pocket to get his Walkman. He connected it to a can sized speaker. He needed a distraction, he didn't want to think how he got here. Then he started listening at Metallica "For whom the bell tolls". He didn't expect anyone hearing the music so he turned it at the maximum volume which was pretty damn loud. He followed the lyrics of the song as he walked around the campfire.
- MAKE US FIGHT ON THE HILL IN THE EARLY DAY....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 19, 2016)

(*Also turns on for whom the bell tolls*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 19, 2016)

(Hopefully no one will hear the music AHEM *wink wink knudge knudge* XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 19, 2016)

The Gajuma lets out a sigh of relief when he hears that it wasn't his fault that caused the Drajumas' accident.

- Oh, thank goodness ! I thought I had yet murdered more than I had to again...

He then looks at the hooded figure :

- Yeah, bandits. Not any serious for me... but a heck lot for them.

He pats one of his front paws on the other :

- The cemetary keeper is gonna be really busy if bandits and thieves keep thinking they could mess with "Emperor of The Void" and get away with it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"I'm just surprised we didn't have worse injuries, falling 600 feet at nearly 40 mph by the time i caught him...i should be dead...who healed us? I remember someone healing us, but then i passed out again before finding out who"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 20, 2016)

Lucian stifled a yawn as his stomach complained loudly. He eyed his rapidly cooling food hungrily and went to sit back on his seat. Lucian had been having a long day, and using magic without his magician's attire on had taken a toll on him. He started to finish his meal quietly whilst listening to the conversation between the other people.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

- that would be me , and stop moving, you need your rest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Dearg said:


> - that would be me , and stop moving, you need your rest.


- ... And the magician over there too, man.

The Gajuma gestures his paw at Lucian over the table, wanting to make sure the magician gets the credit for trying to heal the Drajumas as well.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

-..right, of course. Sorry about that.  The names Dearg.  herbalist, scientist and fighter, at your service.

He then turns to the other Gajuma...

- now about the bandits, you did get all of them did you?.....because i was watching that little display earlier today.

he then notices another cloaked figure walking in, he walks towards the large Gajuma, pulls out a dagger and murmurs

????: this for me mates.

Dearg pulls about what appeared to be a staff. It quickly folds out into a bow. He takes fire.  The arrow wizzes past his head and hits the target.

????: aaack, Bahstard, there ....are more of us. 

- apparently not.


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

When his m.r.e ration was ready to eat he pulled it out of his bag and started eating it. It looked like a huge granola bar but chilli flavoured. He laughed.

-nasty shit....

He finished his ration and took a swing of his canteen. He thought about sending a signal to any plane nearby (as he doesn't know where he's at). But he was pretty bored so he decided to do it the creative way. Instead of using a flare like a normal human being he decided to put onto the fire a .50cal bmg tracer bullet aiming towards he sky. (As i said, he's bad shit crazy)
Surprisingly, it worked out pretty well. The bullet went off and the tracer bullet flew across the sky, clearly visible.

-byoutiful

However it was really loud. The sound of bullet going off was as loud as a hand grenade blowing up. He had fun.
Then he sat down and waited, listening to some more Metallica. He started smoking.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> Then he looked inside his pocket to get his Walkman. He connected it to a can sized speaker.


(You lucky coming-from-the-future son of a... I need that to listen to Metal Slug OSTs T_T )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Dearg said:


> -..right, of course. Sorry about that.  The names Dearg.  herbalist, scientist and fighter, at your service.
> 
> He then turns to the other Gajuma...
> 
> ...


The large Gajuma cracks his knuckles :

- Seems like I'm gonna send some more sons of bitches straight to hell myself today.

He then stands up on his back legs, and brings his front paw, now more like his hand, to his side, and draws his katana outward. The blade looks as cold as the grave itself.
He proceeds to run his fingers along the edge of the blade, where the blood is, and smirks :

- Today is a good day to die.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

- You must have pissed them off royally to have them come after you like that.  Anyway we can't move your friend until he recovers .  I'll take the high point and cover you.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

The large Gajuma lets out a cold smile as he looks at Dearg :

- No need to. I can handle them myself.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

"Tales of Diets"!?!? EEP! *Runs off and hides under the bed*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Zipline said:


> "Tales of Diets"!?!? EEP! *Runs off and hides under the bed*


(I think you mean "Deities", which means "godlike beings" ?... Trust me, otherwise, I'd run off at first sight as well XD )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

- *retracts bow* fair enough.  I'll tend to your friends. 

Dearg looks at the wizard sleeping,

-man, he can sleep through anything.  I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Dearg said:


> fair enough.  I'll tend to your friends wizard bow.


Does the bow shoot food?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

(...>_<)


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (...>_<)


Ok ok, sleeping is still good. But can they at least be dreams about food? Those are great! X3


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

The Gajuma cracks his knuckles :

- Let 'em lousy bandits coming... I've been aching to put my actual "magic" to good use...


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

As he was feeling slightly better and a bit less tired he decided to start exploring the area. He putted on his aviator shades. He putted his jacket, his kevlar vest and his helmet inside his backpack and kept his black beret on  (which is much more confortable than a helmet). He unpluged the walkman of the speaker and used some headphones this time. He listened to Nwa Fuck the police.

- fuck that shit 'cause i ain't the one
For punk motherfuckers with a badge and a gun
that'll be beating on...

He started walking into the forest, using his shovel as a machete, cutting bushes and small trees out of his way. 20 minutes later he got out of the forest and the first thing he saw was an Inn. He saw the appereance of the buildimgs which confused him even more.

-where the fuck am i?!?!?

He decided to get inside and he started walking towards the door


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

The large Gajuma walks off (on all fours again) the inn after his meal, seeing that the two Drajumas are OK now, and bumps into someone on his way.

- Oooof !

He jerks back, shakes his head a bit, and quickly brings his front paw to his head as he looks up, to see a human in a strange outfit with unexplanable equipment. He tilts his head to a side and looks at him in extreme confusion, not knowing what to say. He'd say sorry, but the mere sight of the human makes him completely forget to say it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

-after a few hours rest, Martin gets back his feet. Once he does, those keeping an eye over the two young Drajuma noticed his muscles were far more toned and defined then they appeared to be the night before. *stretches for a bit after his rest* "i'd like to thank both of you for healing my brother and i." *looks to the marsupial Gajuma* "those bandits you found were probably chasing us, we chased a few out of a village and back to an overnight camp a few days ago on the other side of the forest. Guess one got away and alerted the main camp. They have tatoos of a black feather under a lightning bolt? If tbey do then they're part of the Storm Ravens, one of the most lethal bandit crews we've come across in our 3 years of traveling"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen looks straight to the creature that just bumped into him. He actually freaked out a LOT. He backed off many steps and holded his survival shovel. 
-WHAH! WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOUUUUUU!!!!!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*notices the strange human* "Oh come on, he's not the weirdest thing you're gonna see in this place"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

He removed his sunglasses. 

-...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Guys, wait for me !)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(Ok, i'll wait) "What's the matter, you act like you've never seen Gajuma or Drajuma before."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(The winged Gajuma ignores the human for the moment and looks back at the two Drajumas.)

JIN - Um, I don't wanna make you feel awkward, man... but I think I just fought off those "Storm Ravens" earlier... like, 1 vs 11, in less than 1 minute. I mean it, I did see those tattoos.

(He then looks back at the human.)

JIN - Lady Gaga on point, much ? What's with all those weird outfit, man ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Fighting life-long bandits isn't exactly easy with a bow at only 15 years old, my brother's 10, as he probably said last night i've raised him on my own for the past 9 years after our parents died in a rock slide." *looks over at his now useless and shattered bow* "guess i need to make a new one, looks like i landed on it last night" *looks for his fletching tools* "must have dropped my fletchng tools in the fall, daggers probably fell out of the sheathes during the dive too...did anyone else get injured When we fell through the roof?" (Making breakfast be back in 30-45 minutes)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen stays still, with a complete blank expression on his face.

- what the fuuuuuuuuck?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(The large Gajuma walks towards the two Drajumas.)

JIN - No-one else got hurt, just you two... well, mainly you, I think. Point is, you two are OK now.

(He pats his paw over his own chest.)

JIN - Name's Jin. I'm the leader of my own tribe of wizard "Void-Walker", and also a blacksmith.



> "Void-Walker"...
> Anyone hearing the name would immediately come to think of a traveling group of strange Gajuma wizards whose eyes are pitch-black outside and silver-white inside.
> They're known for their insanely powerful magics that are only taught among the tribe members. While not clearly known to anyone else outside the small tribe, rumors among societies have that their powers allow them to :
> 
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(Back)
"I see, that does explain your otherwise strange wings, can't say i've ever met one of you before. Though I have heard rumors. *extends hand in thankful greeting* And i'm glad nobody else got hurt, though admittedly I probably could have picked a better position to land than my back, but we were falling too fast to land safely either way so i aimed for the softest looking roof" *notices the missing athletic tape* "what happened to my forearm and foot wrappings?"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen tilted his head.

- void what? What does that means? What are you? WHERE THE FUCK AM I?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Seriously? How hard did you hit your hard? Still on Azere Danatos my strangely dressed new friend."


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm WHERE?!??!?!?!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"And here i thought i hit the ground hard...Azere Danatos, the only world with mortal life..."


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen's cheek twitches, an obvious sign of a mental breakdown incoming.
- i...i got that strange...strange feeling...that i'm not from this FUCKING PLACE.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Where else could you be from? Legend says nothing's been able to move between worlds for millenia"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

JIN - Judging by your weird outfit, I really don't think you're from this city... or just that you have quite a taste of fashion.


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Well..i'm from bahstun, MA. U.S.A 
FUCKING PLANET EARTH


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin flattens his ears as he looks at Julen with his eyebrow raised :

- First, we are on earth, man. Second, lower your voice, please, my ears are sensitive.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Earth? Where and what hell is that?...i'm not hallucinating am i? Btw if you couldn't guess my brother is still sleeping off his injuries so keep it quiet."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Earth? What the hell is that?"


(Wait ? I thought the current setting IS on earth ???)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wait ? I thought the current setting IS on earth ???)


(Idk i thought the planet was called Azere Danatos)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Idk i thought the planet was called Azere Danatos)


(... Oh... right...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

(Scratch the planet earth)
-well...i'm from bahstun, MA. United States of America. from he 21st century.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Also, I attach a file here to let you guys get a better idea of the Void-Walkers' powers ; in case anyone isn't familiar with "REQUIP" of Fairy Tail, I change it to "Sustain Power Stance", which basically means a type of power-up that Void-Walkers can toggle on/off at will)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Also, I attach a file here to let you guys get a better idea of the Void-Walkers' powers ; in case anyone isn't familiar with "REQUIP" of Fairy Tail, I change it to "Sustain Power Stance", which basically means a type of power-up that Void-Walkers can toggle on/off at will)


(Speaking of fairy tail, inagine Erza getting a bow with draw strength matching her own...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Speaking of fairy tail, inagine Erza getting a bow with draw strength matching her own...)


(What do you mean ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (What do you mean ?)


(If Erza got a bow that took someone with her physical strength to draw it back)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (If Erza got a bow that took someone with her physical strength to draw it back)


(Oooohkay ?... You mean Martin's bow is that hard to draw back ? O.O )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(No god no, his recurve had maybe a 50 pound draw. But imagine what Erza could do with a bow like that...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (No god no, his recurve had maybe a 70 pound draw.)


(Kaaaaay then ?
... Let's get back to the RP)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"If you're not from this planet, i don't know you got here...it's believed nobody has been contacted by any of the gods in over 2,000 years..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin looks at the human with even more confusion.)

JIN - 21st century ? Bash... Bashtun... Ameri... OK, what ?

(However, he shakes his head and gets back on all fours.)

JIN - Um, anyway, nice talking to you, I guess... but... sorry, I'm not really on good terms with the gods.

(He gets back to his seat and continues with his meal.)


((Julen is offline now, sooooo I dunno, it's between me, you, David, and possibly some more of those "Storm Raven" bandits
Totally not suggesting you to make a bar fight with those bandits XD ))


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen stayed on the same spot. He facepalmed and said.

-this is some weeeeeird shit i got myself into....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin looks at Julen with his mouth full of food.)

JIN - Nah, you'll probably get over it soon. Maybe take some sunbathing, some sleep... or some food ?

(He gestures his paw.)

JIN - Come in, come in.

(From what Julen can see, however, Jin is literally eating from a bowl on the ground while crouching down on all four, like a feral animal, unlike the "winged wolf" Drajuma named Martin that he just met earlier, who stands on two instead.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen looks at jin, slightly disgusted. He had MANY questions but he prefered not to think about it.

-nah....i'm fine...i ate my rations a while ago....

He made sure that his beret was in place and took a seat. He looked inside his backpack an pulled out a cigarette and a zippo lighter. He lighted the cigarette and started smoking. Then he looked at jin again.

- wait....did you just said gods awhile ago? What the f- you know what...i don't even want to know...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin stops eating to look at Julen when he starts to light the cigarette (his snout now covered with bits of food), and stares at the thing in Julen's mouth, almost like he's hypnotized.)

JIN - What... is... that ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Yeah i did say gods, as in plural because there's 5 of them left last anyone heard."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(I'm calling it a day here ; goodnight, y'all)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen looks at jin.

-this? This is a cigarette....i don't think you should try one though... i'll need them...as far as i know i'm not going to find a way to get more....

Then he looks at the "winged wolf"

- what even?!?!? Meh...i didn't care when i was "home" about any damn god anyway....i mean...they are fictional......like...no one has actually seen them....right?

(Nite pal!)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 20, 2016)

> Name: Vince
> Age: 14
> Gender: Male
> Race: Werewolf
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Not in the last 10,000 years, but according to history they used to live alongside us mortals."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I see, that does explain your otherwise strange wings


(Quick clarification : my metallic wings were self-built only for me ; other Void-Walkers don't have them)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

- mmm.....me appearing magicaly here could have something to do with those "gods" of yours?

Looks up the sky, kinda pissed of.

-YOU BASTARDS! (sarcastic tone)

He goes back to smoking, while
Laughing a bit.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"If they did somehow bring you here, and they could hear you, i highly doubt they'd appreciate comments like that. *speaking quieter* In any case there's another reason we left our families cave besides to search for a new home, but my brother must not find out about it or learn what it is. Truth is i doubted the rockslide that took our parents was a natural one, so one day i went and scouted the area it was in...the rock was cleaved right through, as if someone took a blade and manually caused it. I believe it to be one of two bandit crews that operated in that mountain range. One of them was the main crew of the Storm Ravens, the other i've yet to find out decent infornation on. Once he wakes up don't mention any of this" *electricity sparks around his hand as he makes a fist* "i don't want him to find out until after i've found who it was"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

- i won't believe in any god until i get solid proof that they exist....anyways...good luck finding out who killed your parents...

Julen raises an eyebrow as he saw the electricity sparkling around his arm.

- oh boy.... i am so intimidated

Said him jokingly.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*places electrified palm on a rock shattering it on contact* "this lightning of mine is so strong it injures me when i use it, that's why i wear specially made wrappings for my arms and feet to help lower the damaging feedback effects. Though they seem to have gone missing while i was resting"


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

(now i'm lost @_@)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (now i'm lost @_@)


(Well you did miss at least 2 pages of the story so far)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen dropped his jaw when he saw the rock shattering.
-whaaaa.....how the f.... WHAT IS THIS?!?!?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*sarcastic tone* "It didn't occur to you stop and question why the bio-electricity was visible in tbe first place until it shattered tbe rock?" *shakes head* "wearing an outfit like that i shouldn't be surprised you didn't think it was odd that the electricity was so strong it's visible. Does come in handy for saving lives though."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 20, 2016)

(I'm a bit lost as well. My character is just going to call it a night so he can restart in the morning.)
     Lucian finished his meal, and, having nothing else to do, retired to the room he had rented. Before he left, he stopped to observe the strangely dressed man's astonishment. With a shrug of his shoulders, he started up the stairs and opened the wooden door into his room.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

(I don't know how to fit in such a magic-heavy place, especially when there are broken powers that take literally no magic to use *cough RP will be severely shortened sooner or later cough*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I don't know how to fit in such a magic-heavy place, especially when there are broken powers that take literally no magic to use *cough RP will be severely shortened sooner or later cough*)


(My Characters electricity is a biological ability, and causes injury to his own body when used, i'd hardly call that broken)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (My Characters electricity is a biological ability, and causes injury to his own body when used, i'd hardly call that broken)


(Not what I meant. I was referring to portals that appear anywhere and everywhere that take literally no mana to use that can shoot out unbreakable chains and blades, shoot out beams with nuke-like power, absorb everything, etc.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(1.He already addressed that issue by having it reserve percentages of his mana, much like sustained abilities in Dragon Age, and 2. Didn't you say you were leaving this thread and not taking part in it?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

- saving lives? You mean like a defibrilla- *realizes that he won't know what a defibrillator is*nevermind...
But what's up with my fucking outfit?!? It's a military uniform! I am a soldier! And right now i'm wearing a fucking Beret, which shows that i have a higher rank, and i also have my kevlar vest, my jacket, my helmet, a mike cap and a second uniform in my backpack. So you better start getting used to see me dressing like this....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*finishes stringing his newly carved bow* "kevlar? what's that? Never heard of a beret, and most military uniforms are chain or plate mail. What's cloth going to do against an arrow like this?" *looks around and spots an archery target 30 yards away* "watch that target strange one" *draws and fires an arrow that embeds itself into the target stopping halfway along the shaft sticking out the other side* "these bows are far stronger than they look, lets see you try pulling the string" *hands him the bow with  an arrow already nocked* "it's about a 70 pounder from tbe feel of it"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

-look kid...i'm my times we don't use arrows and bows...we use rifles and firearms which are chambered in this ammunition.

He pulled out one of his magazines and showed him one of the bullets.

-this thing goes way way faster than a simple arrow and it can make you an apple sized hole on your body.... now that is a weapon


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

- oh and quit calling me 'strange one' will ya?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"This one has a pretty light draw for a longbow compared to what i normally use, and that arrow only had a sharpened spike for a tip. If i didn't land on my bow and shatter it in the fall last night i'd show you what that one could do with my regular arrows not these practice arrows" *pulls a flechette from his bag* "throw this at that target if you don't like bows, bet it nakes a bigger hole than that metal thing will"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

-meh. You can't match the power of a bullet, believe me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*throws the enchanted flechette at the target leaving a singed hole about the size of his palm* "Was that close?"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen rolls his eyes as he plays with his zippo lighter.

-whatever....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*hands him a crossbow and a bolt filled quiver* "this is probably the closest you can get to whatever those are, some of those are enchanted as well, the fletching is color coded to the effect, try that out let me know what you think of it. My brother used to use it back when we did watch duty as guards in another town. He never liked it, so you can have it."


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

-nah....thanks for the offer but i'm fine for now. i'll stay with my shovel and my bayonet.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"How do you plan to stop swords with those?" *sighs while shaking his head in disappointment* "look, around here almost everybody has either a sword, axe, mace, warhammer,  spear, dagger, a bow, or a crossbow. Often carrying  more than one such category, your not gonna get far in a fight without one, something tells me that "bayonet"  won't even get through the scales on my hand much less enchanted armor. Feel free to test it though, i'll gladly spar with you, though i don't know how long you'll last"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin, all this time, simply sitting back and observing them, finally stands up, his gaze looking at Julen.)

JIN - Kaaaaay... so, now that you're all familiar with what you can do...

(He shifts his gaze to Martin.)

JIN - ... Want me to help you confirm if the rumors about the power of us Void-Walkers are real ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"I think those bandits in tbe forest were proof enough, i can smell the corpses from here"


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

-look....a shovel to the face is more than enough to break your skull and pull your brains out....don't underestimate the power of a mighty survival shovel.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> -look....a shovel to the face is more than enough to break your skull and pull your brains out....don't underestimate the power of a mighty survival shovel.


(You don't fuck with a shovel. Ever.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"Jin, could i borrow a longsword? I want to test my sword arm's movement after that fall"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

JIN - Kaaay ?

(He opens up his inventory and shows Martin all types of swords he has with him.)

((Just imagine Jin always have the whole "weapon shop" in my signature with him all the time))

JIN - I made quite a bit of them. Check out for yourself. Just... don't push yourself too hard, though.

(He then shifts his gaze to Julen.)

JIN - I can say the same too when you got a blade at the size of your body flying straight at your face. Tell me, how do you plan to use that thing to block this ?

(As he finishes, a strange black sphere, about 250cm in diameter, immediately appears in mid air, in front of them all. Jin flicks his paw as he looks at the door of the inn. About 5 massive silver blades that look like the ones on his metallic wings immediately shoot out of the sphere at the speed of light, towards the ground outside the inn. Upon impact, the blades shatter the ground apart into dusts. They immediately dissipates a second later, but the sign of the impact on the ground proves that what Jin just did wasn't any sort of just "magic tricks".
Jin lowers his paw. The black sphere immediately disappears, as if following his command.
He then looks back at Julen.)

JIN - To put it this way, I can pretty much shoot things similar to your "survival shovel" all I want, just bigger... and from all direction.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

*thinks of way to defy physics and bring Wyverns to that world, but it seems rather dumb to do so. But if a simple blade can reach the speed of light (impossible) then nothing make sense*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"I'll try this one" *grabs a longsword that appears designed for the express and sole purpose of killing* "let's see if i can still use a sword, i never liked them but had to learn how to wield one to work as a guard" *yells for david to outside* "hey bro, grab a sword and lets work on your technique" *David picks up a pair of identical shortened broad swords* "last i checked i was the better swordsman, so wouldn't this be practicing your technique?"
"Nobody likes a smartass that doesn't back it up" *readies his blade* "let's do this already"
*the two exchange blows, Martin keeping up with both of his brother's blades.* "i thought you said you were better than me" "oh shut up and keep fighting" *they resume the sword duel, until a sharp pain in Martin's shoulder forces him to drop his blade* "damn it" he exlaims in pain, *David drops his blades snd they resume the match without swords* "all right, looks like you got a bit better at hand to hand" *David smirks* "or maybe you got worse" "oh really? Let's see you stop this" *jumps into the air, landing behind his brother and delivering a swift kick to the back of his right thigh, followed by a chop to the left shoulder before he could react* "i told you not to let your guard down, you knew it was coming. You've seen me use it countless times"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin looks at Martin and David practicing their swordsmanship, and tilts his head to a side as he attentively watches and observes their moves. He then waits until they stop the duel.)

JIN - Ya know, I'm a swordsman myself. Well, a trainer for swordsmen, actually... and, from what I can see after watching you two... well, let's be honest.

(Jin walks towards them, then behind them, and "slaps" his paw at David and Martin's tail, scolding them, as if they're his students.)

JIN - You left yoursevles open too often, that's what !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"I prefer bows, flechettes, and my martial arts, he's the swordsman but he always just goes in swinging" *David scoffs" "and who's fault is that for not letting me have a real master to train under instead of the other guards?" "Fur as dark as yours would be better put to use with daggers working as a scout dumbass, not as a marauder trying to lead the charge" *David scowls* "let's go again and i'll prove who's better!" *the two lock eyes, and start baring teeth*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin stands up on his back legs, and readies his extremely long katana, as he looks at David.)

JIN - I can help you train yourself. For free.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin stands up on his back legs, and readies his extremely long katana


(Jin has become one with MH)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen just lies on the ground and covers his eyes with his beret. Then he starts smoking again.
-meh....i don't need more weapons nor training either....i'm a marine...this should be like a walk through the park...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*Eyes still locked*  Martin "i would appreciate you training him, but before that starts,  i want him to take 24 hours and think about why he wants to be a swordsman on the frontline, right now his only reason is simply because he'd get to order me around" *still not breaking eye contact* David "nobody asked you to be so overprotective, i certainly don't want you to" *Martin begins a low growl*starts shouting "that's because nobody was there to ask! Did you ever once stop to think how many times i covered your ass, and kept you from getting yourself killed with this petty bullshit? The day i realized our parents weren't coming back, i made a promise to myself and their memory; to always ensure you were safe, regardless what happens to me, or what you thought of me. And this is your response? You want to go for round 2 let's do it, but don't expect me to hold anything back this time" *punches his younger brother square in the stomach knocking him flat on the floor* "if your choice hasn't changed by this time tomorrow,i'll allow you to train under Jin, but i expect you to have a good reason for it. Until that time, don't bring it up again."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin barks out of fear and quickly gets close in between them, and gets David up, the way a father helps his son get up, and wipes the dust off David's fur. He then steps back from them both.)

JIN - I can't interfere, but I suggest you two to actually hold yourselves back. Remember that there're only two people here that can heal wounds, and you definitely don't wanna break your bones on purpose again.

(He then looks at David.)

JIN - When you were still in the inn, I remember hearing you say...


Abyssalrider said:


> He's taken care of me as long as i can remember


... so what's with you now suddenly saying that you don't want him to be protective of you ?

(Jin sits down on his back legs like a feral animal like before. This time, his gaze shifts to Martin.)

JIN - You caused your brother to fall unconscious after your fall into the inn. I remember you were really regretful...


Abyssalrider said:


> "sorry David, looks like i caused yet another close call. I don't know what i would do if i lost you"


... but if you don't hold back now just to make sure he sees your reason, I'm afraid you'll make "yet another close call" for sure.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen just lies on the ground and covers his eyes with his beret. Then he starts smoking again.
> -meh....i don't need more weapons nor training either....i'm a marine...this should be like a walk through the park...


JIN - Ready your "shovel", human, and I'll show you just what kind of park you'll walk into...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin has become one with MH)


(Not THAT long, but... sure)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen puffed the smoke of his cigarette into Jin's face and smiled.

- bring it on!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

Martin says quietly to Jin "Telepathic are you? I never said that aloud. And i have no intention of forcing his viewpoint to change, i just want to make sure he wants to be a swordsman for the right reasons. While yes my judgement did cause that fall to start with, the point was for him to recognize his own limits. He proved unable to even realize how close to it he was, and as i always have i protected him again severely injuring myself in tbe process." *starts walking away* "i'm going for some quick exercise, keep an eye on my brother make sure he doesn't do something stupid while i'm gone"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin frowns a bit and closes his eyes from the smoke from Julen. However, when he opens his eyes back up, his left eye is completely blackened out, with black veins starting to crawl out of it, almost like from his very eye socket, while his right eye flashes white.
Before anyone knows what happened, two blades thrust up from the ground and violently pierces through Julen's hand, knocking the shovel off.)

JIN - Since you're new here, your best bet is to get used to the rumors you'll find all across the city about the Void-Walkers, before challenging their leader, human.

(He then looks at Martin, and back at David.)

JIN - Your brother has a point, kid. Now tell me, why do you wanna be a swordsman ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

( i think my character went elsewhere, you will probably meet up with him again sooner or later)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

"I don't see why that matters right now, he did say i wasn't to bring it up until after the 24 hour period. Though right now my reasoning is simple, to make him take back every time he's told me "you're not ready yet" i don't care that he was right every time to date. Right now i need to prove him wrong at least once"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(Jin shakes his head in slight disappointment, not at all minding the severe injury he has caused to Julen earlier.)

JIN - Kid... you think you're ready... but that kind of attitude of yours make me think you're ready to get yourself killed instead..

(His left eye still remain the same "demonic" look with the black veins, but his tone of voice shows his concern and care for David.)

JIN - He was wrong when he thought you could fly that high, which resulted in him falling through the roof... because you "aren't ready yet", you fell unconscious as a result. Isn't that enough of an example ? He was wrong about your limit, and you weren't ready to push your limit either.


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen closed his eyes in pain and bitted his tong. He didn't scream but a heavy breathing could be heard. He just stared into jin's eyes. He quickly moved his spare hand to his belt and holded his m1 bayonet.

- you...you should also find something about....the USMC MOTHERFUCKER!

He moves his arm holding his bayonet towards jin's neck. He stopped just before the bayonet reached his neck, a couple of milimeters between the blade and his neck.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

*trip-kicks Julen* "i'm a lot more ready than he thinks i am" *heads back into the inn*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(I find it funny that David, a 10-year-old boy, doesn't react at all to Jin's blackened left eye, or what Jin just did to Julen XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

( 0 fucks about me. Reminds me of my family in general. *cries in a corner*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen said:


> ( 0 fucks about me. Reminds me of my family in general. *cries in a corner*)


(*pats on your back and licks your cheeks*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

" catch" *throws a red fluid filled bottle to julen from the 2nd floor window* "drink that, it will heal your hands. I made it myself."


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

Julen trips and falls down. Then he looks at david.

-YOU SONOFABITCH! I'LL GETCHA LATER YOU PRICK! I WON'T FORGIVE YOU FOR THAT!

He tries to incorporate again and passes his bayonet from hand to hand, waiting for an oportunity to attack.

- c'mon "void-walker"... let's dance...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

(That moment when two replies come at the same time, but in completely different contexts...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

(#facepalm)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *throws a red fluid filled bottle to julen from the 2nd floor window* "drink that, it will heal your hands. I made it myself."


(I wonder how a bottle could survive a throw from the 2nd floor...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(Never said it was regular glass)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Never said it was regular glass)


(You must be using that Red Sand from the Mesa Biome to make your bottles or somethin)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(David makes his own bottles, tempered with his dragonfire. (His one and only ability though he can't use it for longer than 5 seconds every two hours) as a result they are very sturdy bottles which makes them useful to store potions in)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (David makes his own bottles, tempered with his dragonfire. (His one and only ability though he can't use it for longer than 5 seconds every two hours) as a result they are very sturdy bottles which makes them useful to store potions in)


(Mmmhmm, very convincing explanation, right when we need it : P )

(Jin shakes his head at Julen's taunt.)

JIN - You can take my life, but I can also take yours. But you misunderstand my reason. I simply wanna make sure you see that it's not just "a walk in the park" like you assume.

(He then casually walks back to the inn.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

-...

Julen stares at jin going back inside the inn. He takes the potion that david throwed to him. He's not convinced at all but it drinks the potion anyway.

-eh....here goes nothing...

Minutes later the wound on his hand disappeared

-well....that...that happened....

He picked up his backpack and walks back inside the inn.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 20, 2016)

(Ok, am I right in guessing that we are RPing during the day after the two drajuma fell through the roof? I'm trying to catch up here.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 20, 2016)

(I think so...but i'm not a 100% sure)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 20, 2016)

(Yes) *comes downstairs to talk with the other two* "Judging by your expression you can't believe your wounds just healed that fast. So you might want to take our advice, we've always lived in this world and many of us are warriors we do know what we're talking about regarding combat in it. You can keep my old crossbow btw, the quiver's enchanted to teleport bolts to the crossbow after it shoots so you only have to re-arm it. Personally i never liked it anyway."

(Edit:  replies are restricted for some reason, which since i'm posting from my phone through chrome is weird because it has no ad-blocker or extensions to interfere with the site)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 20, 2016)

Jin's left eye has returned to normal at this point to make sure the customers won't freak out. He can be seen crouching down on all fours on the floor like before (wooo, rhymes), at a corner, eating yet again. It appears that fried eggs and sausages, with a glass/jug of milk or two, are all he needs to fill his stomach... and it seems that he can still somehow keep up with all those guts inside him with little to no trouble.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 20, 2016)

(Ok,)
     Lucian, dressed in his magician's attire, was on the street impressing a small crowd of people with a display of his performance magic. He was currently pulling a confused tabby cat out of his hat, using a simple teleportation spell to teleport the frightened feline from the highest point of a dead tree.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 20, 2016)

(oh we are still at the inn?, then never mind then i'm still there)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 20, 2016)

> Previous might've been unclear
> 
> Name: Vince
> 
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

*David goes back to brewing his potions at the makeshift station he'd set-up outside* "you know, you're rather skilled at making potions, so why do you want to battle as a swordsman" *looks behind him and sees Martin crouching in a tree* "you said not to bring it up until tomorrow..." "You're right i did, i told _you_ not to bring it up. Never said it couldn't be discussed, if someone else did" "i don't how to explain it, wielding a sword feels...right...like it's supposed to be there, my skill with potions can't hurt either, we both know the various potions i can already make have a variety of effects that could help a swordsman but i can't test them effectively if i can't fight with a sword as well as others who would use them." *with an intrigued face Martin replies* "so it's not to protect something or prove someone wrong?" "If it helps me protect myself and fight alongside you, shouldn't that be reason enough?" *Martin shakes his head* "No, the will to protect someone else is where you find true stregth, think of all i've accomplished or done while protecting _you_ for example" "...you're right...again...if it helps me fight alongside you, and keep you from having such serious injuries because of my actions again. Then that's why i want to improve my swordsmanship" "very well, i'll go speak to Jin and give him my permission to train you" "thanks, i see now why you were so harsh before. You just wanted to make sure my reasons wouldn't lead me a decision we'd both regret. I swear i'll do what i can to make you proud of my sword skills" "no need, i'm already proud of you, i watched you trip the strange human. That was a dumb move, i won't stop him when he returns the favor you know" "i know, and you shouldn't have to." *Martin enters the inn, and informs Jin of the conversation*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Jin, after hearing that he can now start to train David, lets out a smile.)

JIN - I promise, he'll be yet another "Lord of Sword" under my training !... Should we start now ?


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince enters the inn, but knocking on the side of the door to signify his presence.
He sniffs the air and grips his sword tightly, looking around.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

*shakes his head* "tomorrow, let him rest for now. We're still recovering from the fall whether he'll admit or not. Our arguement earlier certainly didn't help with that either. I'm just glad he realized why i made him wait and think about why he wanted to fight before i would let him train. Go easy on him, but still push him every bit as hard as an average opponent would. Once he can handle that, push harder, and repeat. I don't want him getting injured in battle because he didn't take the training seriously."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 21, 2016)

-hmm, almost sounds like my nephew. Always heading first into danger.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince approaches Jin, his guard armor rustling a bit.
He nudges Jin, "Why did you just leave like that?" he calmly and quietly says.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Jin smiles at Martin.)

JIN - I'll be sure to keep that in mind.

(He then sees Vince, his face suddenly shifts to a shocked and terrified look.)

JIN - ... V-Vince...

(He finds himself wanting to give Vince a hug, but then holds himself back, and instead just stares straight at Vince... or, to be more specific, Vince's guard armor. The look on his face slowly changes to that of regret.)

JIN - I'm really sorry, I wish I could stay, but...

(He closes his eyes and takes a deep breath.)

JIN - Your paladin squad would have my head right where I stood... and if not mine, my family would be in danger instead... I hope you understand.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince smiles a little

"Yeah... and since I sort of have a connection to you, I decided to leave the squad for your safety."

Vince shows the side of his armor; the logo of the squad is no longer present there.
"Just in case you wanted proof"

He looks up at the roof "What happened there?"
Then he looks at the other people around, "I hope they don't mind me? Should I introduce myself to them properly?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Jin looks at Vince in silence for a good few minutes, then sees that Vince's armor has been "cleaned" indeed.
Where the logo of the squad used to be, Jin sees a heart in its place now.
He looks down. Just knowing how much risk Vince is taking just for his safety makes Jin cry in silence. By the time he looks back up at Vince, his eyes are filled with tears.)

JIN - ... T-thank you... brother...

(Jin slowly wipes his tears with his paw, before following Vince's questions, with his paw pointing at Martin and David.)

JIN - These guys fell through the roof after a flight-training gone wrong. The big guy is Martin, the smaller one David. Brothers. Also, David is now my swordsman student. As for others...

(Jin points at Julen.)

JIN - Dunno where this guy comes from, but he keeps saying that he's not... from this era. I don't know.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince nods towards Jin.

Then he gets up, first approaching the guy "not from this era".
"Greetings, my name is Vince. I apologize for the abrupt entrance." he slightly bows to that guy, also gesturing his sword respectfully.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

*Martin looks inquisitively at the armored werewolf Gajuma* "While we did plan to stop at this inn, that certainly wasn't the intended entrance but it's the one we had. While I feel obligated to ask why a paladin squad would be after Jin, since he is my brothers teacher i don't care and don't want to know or my honor as a former guardsmen would obligate to turn him in. Though in my experience paladins are usually self-righteous asses. No offense, but we've had our fair share of problems with some too. Usually them attempting to forcefully get an answer about my unusually strong bio-electricity." *visible electricity briefly crackles around his right fist* "guess they never get the memo that metal armor and electricity don't go well together. Pleased to meet you. David, get in here." *David re-enters the inn* "this is Jin's acquaintance introduce yourself" *David looks curiously at the armor* "I'm David. That's my older brother Martin, He's raised and taken care of me for as long as i can remember. I make potions, and like using swords, thanks to my brother i'm also a pretty good unarmed fighter." "What the hell kind of an introduction was that? I know I taught you better manners, in any case at unarmed combat, he's better than most i'll give him that, but not as good as i am, i'm an archer, though at close quarters I utilize a unique martial arts style i call Howling Dragon. *looks at David* Finish those potions yet?" "Not yet, i'll get back to them" *David goes back outside to his makeshift alchemy station*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

JIN - Well, to be honest, that's the problem. You know the rumors around the whole city about the origin of my tribe... they're all wrong, I'm telling you.

(He points at his eyes.)

JIN - The "ritual" needed to undergo before becoming a Void-Walker has nothing to do with demons, otherwise I wouldn't be here talking to you guys with normal speech like this.

(He shakes his head, sounding disappointed.)

JIN - ... But those paladins take this to a new level. I mean... how can you explain this ?

(Jin flicks his paw, creating a black sphere in the air, outside the inn. He flicks his paw again, causing the sphere to shoot out a barrage of silver blades, about 5 times bigger than those on his wings, at the direction he's aiming (towards the forest). The trees get obliterated clean-off in a blink.
He flicks his paw yet again. This time, a new sphere opens high above and the other one closes. He pushes his paw upward, causing the sphere to shoot down a large chain (image attached below) and thrusts through the ground. The impact shatters the ground apart.
He then brings his paw to his side ; the chain follows the exact same motion with his paw, as if he's telepathically controlling it. He swings his paw forward once ; the chain whips forward with such force that may decapitate at least an army of soldiers at once.
Jin then puts his paw down on the ground ; the chain dissipates into a white mist, and the black sphere fades away.)

JIN - Yeah, how can you explain the so-called "insanely powerful" attack that I just did, without having loads of speculations that involve being possessed by demons to back it up ?... Even though we're clearly not ?

(He looks down in sadness, and lets out a sigh.)

JIN - We try our best to defend the citizens, the innocent, and this is what we get in return. A life always on the edge of being ambushed, captured, and put down... a life where we always have to stay on our toes at all times.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

"Paladins aren't my biggest fan either, first time i met one was soon after we started traveling. We came across a town under attack by raiders with no local guards to defend them. Without thinking my brother and i stepped up and started to fight them. When the leader came to see what was happening he saw two kids standing against his crew. Determined to make an example of us he challenges me to a one on one fight, if he won we'd be their prisoners and source of entertainment in an arena every night until we die. If i won, his crew would disbandand become upstanding citizens until they die. I accepted, and hit him once in the stomach with a electrified palm. He collapsed and started puking blood, this continued for a few minutes until i gave him mercy and decided to kill him, sparing him from the pain of literally puking out his guts. A couple days later a paladin execution squad arrives in town looking for the one who stopped tbe raiders, assuming it was to thank me, i greeted them and informed them i did it. They drew their swords and sentenced me to death for "use of unholy magic and blood rituals" referring to my lightning and the effect it had on the insides of tbe raiders leader. I electrocuted them all, knocking tbem out, grabbed my brother and we fled. Been avoiding paladins ever since." *looks at hands* "who gave them the right to condemn me to death, for having a natural ability so unusually strong even i can't explain why it's so clearly visible? I save the town, and get an execution squad sent to kill me in response. My brother still doesn't know about it, and i don't want to him to find out." *looks at ground* "they didn't even realize that hit on tbe leader nearly shredded every muscle in my right arm as a result of the bio-electric feedback, and never bothered to ask, simply condemned me to death on sight because they couldn't believe a twelve year old managed to kill him before they could" *closes eyes* "am i really to blame for this power i've had as long as i can remember? The same power which made my mother so proud of her son, for having a connection to his ancestral abilities this strong? Told me i was the first in the family to manifest the ability so strongly in ten generations."


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince rubs his head, "hey, uhh... Do you guys have a place that I can sleep on for a while."
A faint blue aura flowed from his paw, to his sword, placing the sword back at it's scabbard at Vince's left side.

(I apologize that my interaction is quite wonky; IRL situations hinder me from doing better. Plus, I'm yet to be at an okay state)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(It's fine, personally i think some of my posts are a bit long) "Any of my story sound familiar to you? I'll have my brother make you a potion while you rest, i'd say use our room, but we don't have one...we prefer sleeping on grass piles in an underground room like a basement, feels like the cave we called home until 3 years ago."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Jin nods his head in sympathy with Martin, and looks at Vince.)

JIN - Yes, yes, Martin... it reminds me a lot of how my son almost got arrested and taken away when he was only 10... Now, though, all of us get in the room. I got a lot to tell you about my tribe.

(Wall of text incoming)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

"Surely you heard of it guardsman, the town was in a valley at the bottom of the mountains, just beyond the edge of tbe forest."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

> "It literally feels like a lifetime ago, but I still remember that day like it was just yesterday, though."
> 
> It was in the evening. We were stopping outside the gate of a city, because we couldn't risk getting inside and alarming all the guards there of our presence. However, at night, when we were sleeping, my son woke up at the sounds of lots of strange flying creatures making their way towards the city from afar. He thought they were Dragons, Drajumas, or simply flying Gajumas, basically whatever he could think of, and was watching them as they entered the city... and just minutes later, screaming sounds echoed across the whole area, which woke all of us up. I flew up high to get a better view, and used the wind to see what was going on down there, without alerting the people. I saw that the creatures my son saw earlier were all vampire Dragons, and they were already on their way of massacring the people there. I flew to the city, landed down, and challenged all of them to get me. I was surrounded by about 10 of them. All around me, clearly outnumbering me and even towering me by their mere size. The leader dared me to attack any of them first as a "free hit"... however, I only snapped my fingers once, and each of them got 6 chains piercing through their arms, legs, chest, and throat. Basically, very messy, yes. Anyway, as soon as I was done with them, the guards all approached me with about a whole squad of paladins as well... and instead of thanking me, they pretty much said the same thing you heard. "Unholy magic", because... well, what else do you think you can say to describe black spheres floating in the air ?... So, yes, I was cornered by a whole legion of paladins and guardsmen there. I was just about to simply escape, but then they showed me that they had captured my family while I was inside the city to deal with the vampires. The paladins demanded our deaths. Yeah, you heard it right. Me, my two adoptive mothers, my 4 children, my wife, and all the others of my tribe, all sentenced to death. I warned the paladins to let us go or they'd face my wrath... and they made the biggest mistake ever to make a scar on my wife's arm. I snapped my fingers once again, and they all let go of my family when they started to feel like they were being violently strangled by an invisible force, while I was simply only suffocating them by pulling air out of their lungs. The leader begged me for mercy... and I put him out of misery first. The others received the same fate, but much slower...
> 
> ...



(At the end of Jin's story, he starts to tear up.)

JIN - I don't care if my tribe gets no credit for saving people, but what we're going through is out of question... both from outside into our tribe, and from inside our tribe out...

(He whimpers miserably.)

JIN - I don't care what anyone think about me, I don't care if I always have to live in hiding... but dammit, my children deserve better than that ! My children, my wife, my mothers, everyone of my tribe... none of them deserve to go through this !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

*looks at Jin with a sad expression of understanding* "Know what paladins started calling me after we fled that town to protect its citizens who otherwise would have tried to defend us? "The winged butcher of the mountain plains" they describe be as someone who "sacrifices the living with a blood ritual under the guise of defending a helpless town. Just so he can increase his own unholy power to crush the just and righteous" sometimes when we arrive at a town, i consider leaving David there in the middle of the night, because he'd be safer the farther away from me he is. But i've never been able to bring myself to do it. "He's safest with me, without me he'd surely be captured and publically executed just to try and lure me in" i tell myself, but the paladins don't know he travels with me, they don't even know that he knows me. He can even pass as an average gajuma when he's not standing by me." *looks back at his right hand* "i didn't know it would do that much damage to him, i'd never so much as seen a human much less fought one before that day. How was i supposed to know it would liquefy his stomach?"  *slams hand against thigh* "i don't like this power of mine anymore than they do, it has its uses. But if this is the true cost, on top of injuring myself when i use it, what's the point in having it at all? Wish i knew where the paladins from that day are, what happened to them after, and what they think of me...they sought my death yet i spared them anyway. Fleeing without tying them up, or taking their equipment. I often wish we'd never set out on this journey and just stayed in our cave, all it's brought are complications, pain, hardship, and likely being pursued by an execution squad. I don't really know, last i heard about it was over 2 years ago, only a few weeks after the incident."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Jin looks down a bit, then slowly back up, seemingly a bit eased-up from here.)

JIN - ... Screw the paladins. Screw all those that wanna have biases against us.

(He looks at his paw, then clenches it into a fist.)

JIN - This power is what makes us "Void-Walkers". It's our name and pride...

(He then pats his paw on Martin's hand.)

JIN - ... Just as your electrified-fist, young man. You may not like it, but it's your mother's gift for you.

(Jin then looks outside, and sees a large pack of Gajumas camping near a river, near the edge of the forest, not very far from his location. He stands back up.)

JIN - ... Well, it was nice talking to you, but I gotta go. I'll see you tomorrow, David. Be good, and listen to your brother, kiddo... he cares about you a lot.

(Jin slowly walks back out and towards the group of Gajumas. From their location, Martin and David see four small Gajumas greeting Jin, seemingly the four children he mentioned : a dark-green kangaroo, a bright-green lizard-kangaroo, a silver-fur canine, and an orange-fur fox. They seem to be somewhere around David's age, and they all welcome Jin with barks, squeaks and yips, as if greeting their father back home.
Jin soon blends in with the pack of Gajumas, which appear to be around 20 of them, of all sorts of animal types. However, only two of them appear to have wings : Jin, and *a Drajuma* .)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

(Are you guys anywhere near Halluk right now? You mind if I incorporate the Paladins as a major plot point of the RP?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Are you guys anywhere near Halluk right now? You mind if I incorporate the Paladins as a major plot point of the RP?)


(Me and my pack are currently at the forest near Halluk, yes
And, sure, go ahead, I'm actually very glad you take in my idea for the plot )


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 21, 2016)

(Wait, you left me sleeping at the inn?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Me and my pack are currently at the forest near Halluk, yes
> And, sure, go ahead, I'm actually very glad you take in my idea for the plot )


(Thanks. I'm thinking that they're a fugitive sect of the Originthian Holy Knights, known for holding unlawful public executions that go against the church's teachings. They are an extremist group that claim to be warriors of justice, while committing crimes in the name of the gods. Despite the fact that many priests are also mages, they hunt magic users. Sound good?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Sounds good to me, though the paladins chasing my character would have raised good points based on how it could appear to onlookers.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen pretty much sat down and opened his backpack. He fiddled with his equipment and puled out a hershey's chocolate bar. He started eating calmly as he looked around.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Thanks. I'm thinking that they're a fugitive sect of the Originthian Holy Knights, known for holding unlawful public executions that go against the church's teachings. They are an extremist group that claim to be warriors of justice, while committing crimes in the name of the gods. Despite the fact that many priests are also mages, they hunt magic users. Sound good?)


(Works for me, though I'd need to know what kind of stuff or ability they have to hunt wizards with ; just a heads-up, ya know, because : @Abyssalrider and I have countered them before, and @Vince_Werewolf used to be one of them, at this point we'll know if we see one and know how to deal with one
... And, one thing I'd like to add is : the Void-Walkers' _control over the black holes_ *cannot be negated or neutralized *_even with anti-magic abilities/equipment_ that the paladins try to use to surpress wizards
How's that ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Wait, you left me sleeping at the inn?)


(I think so, but I'll return to the town the next day to train David, so don't worry  )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(And my characters electricity isn't magic, it's an inherent ability and part of his biology, he does use fire magic that functions very similarly however, but it doesn't injure him with use like his electrically charged attacks)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (he does use fire magic that functions very similarly however, but it doesn't injure him with use like his electrically charged attacks)


(Why doesn't he use the fire one instead then ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

(I couldn't find a way to get in. I'll just spectate unless someone chucks an idea at my skull)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Because he's not as skilled with it, the only training he had with it was from his parents before their death. And his repeated use of his electricity is actually beginning to speed up his muscle tissue regeneration, he's also learned to passively use it to accelerate his reflex response. While it causes 60% damage feedback, with the athletic tape it reduces the feedback to 15%, but the athletic tape went missing between the fall and his waking up.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Enchanted athletic tape ? 'Cuz otherwise I dunno how wrapping some clothes around your arm can reduce the feedback damage done to your muscle tissue)



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I couldn't find a way to get in. I'll just spectate unless someone chucks an idea at my skull)


(Be a member of the paladins so you can cry a river at what the Void-Walkers can do to you hehehehe)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Enchanted athletic tape ? 'Cuz otherwise I dunno how wrapping some clothes around your arm can reduce the feedback damage done to your muscle tissue)


(Specially designed and yes enchanted, it also doesn't burn when he uses the fire magic, unlike regular gloves would.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Works for me, though I'd need to know what kind of stuff or ability they have to hunt wizards with ; just a heads-up, ya know, because : @Abyssalrider and I have countered them before, and @Vince_Werewolf used to be one of them, at this point we'll know if we see one and know how to deal with one
> ... And, one thing I'd like to add is : the Void-Walkers' _control over the black holes_ *cannot be negated or neutralized *_even with anti-magic abilities/equipment_ that the paladins try to use to surpress wizards
> How's that ?)


(Hmm... Would it be possible that they use advanced mana-based technology that minicks magic, and can hinder or partially block other people's magic circuits? Also, the inability to negate or neutralize your black holes is ok for the most part. Unless another wizard uses a full Magic Circuit Seal spell, thats fine. A magic circuit seal is a type of spell that can damage or block off the body's magic circuits. Without magic circuits, it is impossible to use magic. However, depending on the spell used, it will eventually wear off. It's also possible to either undo it through focusing mana constantly, or have it removed by a healer or priest of the Church. Part of a priests basic training is undoing malevolent curses, and magic circuit seals certainly falls under that category.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I couldn't find a way to get in. I'll just spectate unless someone chucks an idea at my skull)


(If your character is a Wyvern, then you can be part of the Dragon race. Sorry I didn't respond sooner.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Specially designed and yes enchanted, it also doesn't burn when he uses the fire magic, unlike regular gloves would.)


(Welp
You might as well stay close to my tribe/pack while I do the "talking" with the paladins, bruh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(I'm thinking he's going to go on a journey, while David trains. Checking in every once in a while, until we leave Halluk, at which point he'll follow David's scent to stay nearby but still outof the way while he trains)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Unless another wizard uses a full Magic Circuit Seal spell, thats fine. A magic circuit seal is a type of spell that can damage or block off the body's magic circuits. Without magic circuits, it is impossible to use magic.


(I thought we only need mana ? Now we need magic circuits too ?)



DragonMaster21 said:


> It's also possible to undo it through focusing mana constantly


(Well, that's a way to deal with it then... ? Somehow reminds me of those QTEs in games
So how do we focus mana ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

(Do you mind if i join him during his journey? I don't have anything to do right now XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Do you mind if i join him during his journey? I don't have anything to do right now XD)


(I think that's a good idea ; if you stay, you pretty much watch me and David trading blows all day XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

(woooooooow...how interesting....*pulls the pin of a grenade*....i'm so excited....yay....)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I think that's a good idea ; if you stay, you pretty much watch me and David trading blows all day XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Your character could learn to fight with an axe during that time, though Martin isn't the type of person that's easy to keep up with unless you have wings.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (woooooooow...how interesting....*pulls the pin of a grenade*....i'm so excited....yay....)


(Go ahead and join Martin, see what kind of trouble you'll get yourself into when there're so many weird "creatures" with even weirder "magics" running around you XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Go ahead and join Martin, see what kind of trouble you'll get yourself into when there're so many weird "creatures" with even weirder "magics" running around you XD )


(Hey. I won't be in danger....I'LL BE THE DANGER (i had to do it and you know it))


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Hey. I won't be in danger....I'LL BE THE DANGER (i had to do it and you know it))


(Mmmhmm, a "bat shit crazy" human with a shovel ? I can only imagine XD )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Be a member of the paladins so you can cry a river at what the Void-Walkers can do to you hehehehe)


(I only bring that up because of how you utterly killed that one RP, with your "Ice Storm, Meteor Storm, and something else Storm all at the same time" bullshit. I don't want you breaking more RPs, unless that happens to just be your thing)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Mmmhmm, a "bat shit crazy" human with a shovel ? I can only imagine XD )


(*hits a tree and blows up like if an atom bomb went off*
#relatable)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I only bring that up because of how you utterly killed that one RP, with your "Ice Storm, Meteor Storm, and something else Storm all at the same time" bullshit. I don't want you breaking more RPs, unless that happens to just be your thing)


(Hey, I didn't break "Pursuit of Powers" or "Final Ride to Hell", did I ?
And the one you mentioned was within my own "plot" anyway, though it was the other character that turned the table when he added the detail of how his troops was hurt on their way by accident ; that wasn't me "killing the RP", that was him "helping me develop the RP", instead of just waiting for me to progress on my own)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Hey, I didn't break "Pursuit of Powers" or "Final Ride to Hell", did I ?
> And the one you mentioned was within my own "plot" anyway, though it was the other character that turned the table when he added the detail of how his troops was hurt on their way by accident ; that wasn't me "killing the RP", that was him "helping me develop the RP", instead of just waiting for me to progress on my own)


(Oh, cuz there was definitely a plot before he brought up how his daughter was captured.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin isn't the type of person that's easy to keep up with unless you have wings.)


(*raises an eyebrow* Is that a challenge?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Unless your character can run at 50 mph, you can't keep up with him while he's in-flight. He also runs at 18-22 mph. Can you honestly say your character can move that fast on foot?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Oh, cuz there was definitely a plot before he brought up how his daughter was captured.)


(Well, in the end, he left and you followed him, and it were then only me and the two dragons left anyway ; it was because of me being unable to properly flow with the idea at the time, not how I "broke" the RP with shere power)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Unless your character can run at 50 mph, you can't keep up with him while he's in-flight. He also runs at 18-22 mph. Can you honestly say your character can move that fast on foot?)[/QUOTE/]
> 
> (Euh...no....*sighs*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well, in the end, he left and you followed him, and it were then only me and the two dragons left anyway ; it was because of me being unable to properly flow with the idea at the time, not how I "broke" the RP with shere power)


(You could've just flowed with it normally and have the sneaky bit of freeing her daughter be an interesting thing for the story to take. But no, you 1-post Hero'd the entire concept. We tried to do something since we didn't think it would be thrown away so easily, but it ended up just dying out)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (You could've just flowed with it normally and have the sneaky bit of freeing her daughter be an interesting thing for the story to take. But no, you 1-post Hero'd the entire concept. We tried to do something since we didn't think it would be thrown away so easily, but it ended up just dying out)


(Kay, kay, my bad, I take that one)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Unless your character can run at 50 mph, you can't keep up with him while he's in-flight. He also runs at 18-22 mph. Can you honestly say your character can move that fast on foot?)


(But come oooon. Are you gonna leave me in place like that? *pulls puppy eyes*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Kay, kay, my bad, I take that one)


(All I really want is for it to be toned down just a bit :3)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Maybe work something like i am with Martin and David, but using Jin and one of his sons. Like maybe it's part of a series of trials to be recognized as a full-fledged void walker so Jin mostly just observes his son in action, only lending assistance when absolutely needed)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (All I really want is for it to be toned down just a bit :3)


-_ -
- _ -
- _-
(Just how much of "a bit" do you want, really ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> -_ -
> - _ -
> - _-
> (Just how much of "a bit" do you want, really ?)


(Autoing with black holes is a bit much. Infinite-ish mana is a bit unbalanced.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Autoing with black holes is a bit much)


(Shooting blades and chains out of black holes is pretty much like firing a gun ; if I don't aim, I miss, simple as that)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

*thinks about how to bring concepts from another universe into another without the use of magic*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Also, I say we should time-skip to the next day)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(Kind of agree)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 21, 2016)

(*wonders where Yaru is*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*wonders where Yaru is*)


(He doesn't/can't take part in this one due to the plot progressing too fast
Different time zone make the impossibility even worse)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

(lemme do this first.)

     Lucian had decided that he was done performing for the day. With a flair, he bid adieu to the small crowd and started a walk around town. As he was taking his time, he passed by a pair of guards locked in a conversation.

     "You can't be serious. A kid, this time? You must be joking. I thought the church was against this kind of violence." the taller of the two said.

     "Yeah, they are. My wife wrote to me that the Church released an official statement last week. The Emperor was quite upset." the other guard said.

     "Gods, my son's in the academy. Part of me wants to pull him out..." the first guard said.

     Lucian frowned at the mention of the Paladins. He had heard a little about them, but not much. What he did hear was that they were mage hunters. Troubled, he turned around and returned to the Inn.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

"Sounds like the paladins executions are geting more frequent, and the victims are getting younger" *clenches his fist as electricity violently crackles around it* "i'd like to see them try stopping my lightning. Last time they couldn't and i've only gotten stronger since, that was soon after we set out from our cave. Before i even developed my unarmed fighting style, or got as good with a bow as i am now."  *releases his fist* "sounds like the most recent one was around the age i was back when i first met a paladin. Can't wait to see someone put an end to their "crusade of holy judgment and righteous vengeance" biggest load of crap i've ever heard." *grabs his bow and quiver* "Jin, make sure David takes his training seriously, I got some information from a contact in that town i saved, they told me where the 3 paladins i met there currently are. I'm going after them, i want the truth on whether they're still tracking me or not. Keep David close, tell him i'll be back soon but don't tell him where i went. Knowing him he'll follow me if he finds out." *leaps up and flies off through the still unfixed hole in the roof*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(My dad @Dearg signed off this RP ; he couldn't keep up with the speed T_T
*internal crying*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

As julen was left back he pretty much just leaned against a wall and sat down.

-well....guess i'm stuck here.....fantastic....(sarcastic laugh and tone) like my life wasn't bad enough

He leaned his head against the wall and looked up into the sky.

-what now.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> As julen was left back he pretty much just leaned against a wall and sat down.
> 
> -well....guess i'm stuck here.....fantastic....(sarcastic laugh and tone) like my life wasn't bad enough
> 
> ...


(Woof woof *points at the music video above*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

(I am a man already...i think ._.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I am a man already


(You can just sit back and watch )



Julen said:


> ...i think ._.)


( XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

*David grabs the broadswords he'd used the day before* "Why don't we try teaching that strange human to fight with a battle axe? Seems like it'd be more use in a fight than a shovel, especially at the rate the paladins have been executing people" *flourishes the blades* "I could be his training partner, since i am learning to master these swords anyway."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(You guys go on ahead, I'll catch up soon ; got a RP of my own to make here... it's taken me a whole week already... uuuuugh...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 21, 2016)

Julen stayed in place, but this time he started smoking slowly and fiddled with his zippo lighter.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

(Have we skipped to the next day yet?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 21, 2016)

(I don't think so)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Have we skipped to the next day yet?)





Abyssalrider said:


> (I don't think so)


(I say yes, though ; I'm training with my tribe over there *points at the music video above*)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I don't think so)


(Ok, good. When we do, an event is going to occur in Halluk.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

(Why is no-one listening to me here... I said I've skipped to the next day already)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Why is no-one listening to me here... I said I've skipped to the next day already)


(Sorry. But when everyone gets back to the village, there will be an event.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Sorry. But when everyone gets back to the village, there will be an event.)


(Everyone is still at the village, only Martin left ; David, me and my tribe are at the edge of the forest not very far from there)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Everyone is still at the village, only Martin left ; David, me and my tribe are at the edge of the forest not very far from there)


(Ok)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

(Also, since the paladins are my idea, lemme get you guys a quick list of their abilities, just a heads-up for me, @Abyssalrider and @Vince_Werewolf , because we've encountered them before)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

(Done )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 22, 2016)

(*cant help but notice that Void-Walkers aren't affected by some things for some reason, but can't understand why*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*cant help but notice that Void-Walkers aren't affected by some things for some reason, but can't understand why*)


(One word :
DETERMINATION)


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (One word :
> DETERMINATION)


(No seriously, why do you feel you need another thing in your favor? Like at this point you're like superman if he existed in a world without kryptonite. I think if anything These new enemies should do more toward "Void Walkers". Don't wait for anyone else just kill the "paladins" already because they have been apparently hand-crafted to get their asses kicked by you and not the rest of us. I thought these new enemies would be anti-Jin seeing as he has no real weaknesses but I guess I was naive for thinking so.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> (No seriously, why do you feel you need another thing in your favor? Like at this point you're like superman if he existed in a world without kryptonite. I think if anything These new enemies should do more toward "Void Walkers". Don't wait for anyone else just kill the "paladins" already because they have been apparently hand-crafted to get their asses kicked by you and not the rest of us. I thought these new enemies would be anti-Jin seeing as he has no real weaknesses but I guess I was naive for thinking so.)


(It's just my idea so far ; I'll wait for the main guy to see if it works)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 22, 2016)

(Martin rarely the uses the melee fire magic he knows, and as such has a rather small mana pool. Since his electricity is a bio-organic ability it's not considered magic but natural electricity, so they'd have a difficult time stopping me as well. And because David fights unarmed or with swords but doesn't know any magic instead using potions he brews to make up for it, Paladins wouldn't have it easy against him either. As neither of them rely on magic to fight, paladins would have more difficulty countering their combat tactics in a fight than those whi rely in magic. But i do agree, lets add another class of Paladins like for example higher ranked ones who learned ways to shut down a void walkers black holes, thereby becoming a significant threat to the world as a whole by relentlessly pursuing the most vigilant and selfless defenders it has against the demon threat?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 22, 2016)

(When it comes to chemical or electrical magic, there really isn't any difference between that and its natural form, unless the magical form is given a magical effect. But because they are energy based, spells like Lucian's dissipate or a Paladin's dispel ability would work, including the Paladin's mana shield. However, unlike Lucian's mana shield, it seems the Paladin version can't block physical attacks, so spells that cause damage with physical materials would be able to pass through, such as earth, water, ice, or Jin's blades and chains. 

     Also, if we are having Paladins using advanced mana-based technology, I propose that their devices can overheat if used carelessly. I have another idea relating to the effect of their technology on the world around them, but I'll wait for that one.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin rarely the uses the melee fire magic he knows, and as such has a rather small mana pool. Since his electricity is a bio-organic ability it's not considered magic but natural electricity, so they'd have a difficult time stopping me as well. And because David fights unarmed or with swords but doesn't know any magic instead using potions he brews to make up for it, Paladins wouldn't have it easy against him either. As neither of them rely on magic to fight, paladins would have more difficulty countering their combat tactics in a fight than those whi rely in magic. But i do agree, lets add another class of Paladins like for example higher ranked ones who learned ways to shut down a void walkers black holes, thereby becoming a significant threat to the world as a whole by relentlessly pursuing the most vigilant and selfless defenders it has against the demon threat?)


(And yeah, I agree that the higher ranked Paladins will become a significant threat to the world by persuing the only people capable of protecting the world from demons. I also feel that they should be unknowingly contributing to said demon threat by using technology that bypasses the release of Mana into the world and possibly even disrupts the seal that prevents powerful demons from entering. Just a thought.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

(Aside the "insane" black holes, my tribe and I can also hold the ground just as fine with anything we have in our hands. Crossbow, bow, katana, saber, gladius, hammer, axe, mace, spear, glaive, you name them. Though, my actual signature weapon is a hooked whip instead... and, let's just say, years of experience of being a blacksmith made me pretty much a weapon master.
My technique usually focuses on disarming opponents, which has been taught among all my tribe. And if I feel like it, try taking one hit at my full force in close combat and you'll feel like you got hit by a motorbike that runs towards you at 60km/h.
Simply put, even when our black holes are disabled, the paladins still aren't gonna like what's coming to their face.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Since his electricity is a bio-organic ability it's not considered magic but natural electricity


I feel like one way or another everyone is trying to avoid their character from having to use mana so they don't have a weakness.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the most vigilant and selfless defenders it has against the demon threat)





DragonMaster21 said:


> I agree that the higher ranked Paladins will become a significant threat to the world by persuing the only people capable of protecting the world from demons.


(My tribe is the heroes of the world *manly tears*)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (My tribe is the heroes of the world *manly tears*)


(Yeah. And the Originthian Church.)


lyar said:


> I feel like one way or another everyone is trying to avoid their character from having to use mana so they don't have a weakness.


(His ability is Ok. Since it's a biological ability, his body probably has electrolyte cells. Just like Magic Circuits, they would require energy to use. Even if they didn't, he said using his electrical powers injures him when he uses it.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> I feel like one way or another everyone is trying to avoid their character from having to use mana so they don't have a weakness.


(I've said his electricity was a biological ability from tbe start... And i created David's combat style before the Paladins were even brought up as a potential thing)



DragonMaster21 said:


> (His ability is Ok. Since it's a biological ability, his body probably has electrolyte cells. Just like Magic Circuits, they would require energy to use. Even if they didn't, he said using his electrical powers injures him when he uses it.)


(Specifically it basically functions by generating the electricity from temporarily over-riding the natural electrical impulse output strength from muscle nerves and setting it to maximum, from there the scales naturally conduct and amplify it into the electricity you see around his arms/feet when in use. How much damage would you think that does to his body? He has slowly gained some resistance to it but started out with none, atm the feedback is 60% of damage dealt, was 100% but repeated use dropped it over the course of the past 11 years since discovering it. To be exact he gains 0.001 percent resistance to the feedback every time a nerves surrounding muscle tissue is destroyed. Punching through a metal door for example leaves his muscles shredded like sticking his arm into a sandstorm, his body also slowly adapts to it by increasing his muscle regeneration speed but still takes 3 days to fully heal a wound that bad without aid(main reason David learned to make potions), so it does carry rather large drawbacks to using it.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 22, 2016)

(I'm starting to feel good about my character being so weak and wihout abilities. I don't need to think about aaaaany of that XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 22, 2016)

(You're right...the paladins will just smash their shield against your face, since you won't learn to fight with a more common place weapon for the world you're trapped in.)


----------



## Julen (Jul 22, 2016)

(you don't fuck with me and my shovel 




 )​


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 22, 2016)

(Shovel is OP. Give Jin one of those, it'll suit him quite nicely :3)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 22, 2016)

(You were saying?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 22, 2016)

(*pulls out a colt 1911 ands starts speaking with a really strong british accent* WHA'DI' YOU SAY?!? SHAT YA FOOKING MOUTH!)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

(And now... a bit about my kind Void-Walkers.)


> A tribe of traveling Gajuma wizards whose home is everywhere and nowhere, and whose steps take them far and beyond the horizon. Led and guided by Jin, they live and travel in equal harmony and peace towards all other races of Azere Danatos. They take their pride in defending the world, their home, against potential demon threats, to their last breath and the very last drop of their blood.
> 
> By undergoing a ritual only known among the members of the tribe, the Void-Walkers seperate their life force and mana energy apart, allowing them to have full control over their magic without worrying about exhausting, wearing themselves out or even hurting themselves, even if their mana is completely depleted.
> At the same time, through excessive intense training under Jin's guide, their mana usage has become incredibly low, while their mana pool overall and mana regeneration is tremendously high (a standard Void-Walker has the mana regeneration of 10% per second, while that of their leader, Jin, is 15% instead).
> ...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And now... a bit about my kind Void-Walkers.)


(Just a question, but would separating their life force from their mana make them have two Mana pools? One, for magical use, and the other one being their life energy? Its not bad, but I'm just wondering. It's actually pretty cool.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 22, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Just a question, but would separating their life force from their mana make them have two Mana pools? One, for magical use, and the other one being their life energy? Its not bad, but I'm just wondering. It's actually pretty cool.)


(In a manner of speaking, yes
This is to make sure they can train their magics to the fullest, and when their mana run dry, they simply wait until it refills, without being exhausted or worn out)
(Also, thanks ; took me a good 5 minutes to come up with all this...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(I'm thinking we can explain the name of the void walkers and the souce of the ritual by saying when the gods realized they'd have to leave the realm to preserve the seal, but before they did they taught a tribe of gajuma warrior mages who were exceedingly and unquestionably loyal to the gods the ritual and magics to combat the demon threat. These original void walkers possessed the ability to travel using a gateway similar to the black holes, as well as the standard black holes and because they'd "walk through the void" they became known as void walkers and the name stuck, even after the original ones died and nobody else in the tribe could use the gateway. The paladins originated as holy Knights who assisted them, by defending civilians and evacuating towns while void walkers battled the demons, but over time the sense of duty to the church and people turned to jealously and hatred towards the void walkers and other magic users that often got all the credit. They started to spread rumors that void walkers used demons they killed to gain their powers. And a sect of Originthian Holy Monks kept the true history recorded in their monastary but were exterminated, and the monastary burned to the ground by the paladins when they left the church and blamed a non-existant cult of mages worshipping void walkers and demons in an effort to further turn the public against the void walkers and into supporting them instead. And that might be how we got the situation we have here.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(Well, my idea about the ritual would be different, which involves tribal/spiritual concepts, but nothing to do with the gods... here it goes)


> On a moonless night, the new member of the tribe kneels on the ground, with his/her palms facing upward, but his/her head looking down, and his/her eyes closed. 6 silver blades (without the grips) are planted in a circle around the new member. 6 other members of the tribe stand around him/her, in a straight line as from the new member to each of the swords to each of them. They then focus their black holes into one large portal, at the same time charging it with their mana, underneath the new member, which covers the area around the swords, and bind his/her shadow to the black hole. The 6 members will then pull the swords into the black hole, which also come to be absorbed into the new member's shadow.
> During the process, the new member will be unable to open their eyes while being temporarily under control of the black holes, and may find the sensation overwhelming. There have been cases where the new member passes out during the ritual, which cancels the process, and results in them being severely exhausted for the next week, with their eyesight blurring.
> If the new member remains conscious, or passes out, but at least after the swords have been successfully pulled into the back hole, (s)he will have gained the ability to summon the Blade or Ward Black Holes on their own, though the control will be rather limited at first. Their eyesight will be blurring for a day.
> 
> In Jin's case, he had to bind his shadow with his own mana energy, but otherwise the process is the same.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(Well, over the course of 10,000 years the ritual is bound to have changed slightly while becoming integral to the tribes beliefs. Like maybe that's why the original ones were the only ones able to use that gateway?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(Nah, I don't think so ; the Void-Walkers have just come into place half a year since the day Jin came up with the idea of splitting mana energy and life force apart, which was researched and tested on himself countless times before finally leading him to that "ritual")
(Simply put, the Void-Walkers aren't that much of a legend yet)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

(Mmm k?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 23, 2016)

(We can get back to the RP now, unless anyone wants to discuss things further.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (We can get back to the RP now, unless anyone wants to discuss things further.)


(How could I join in a way that doesn't sound strange?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(I think david is going to learn dual broadswords, and using a zweihander (the great sword in that video i posted) so that'll be his combat style combined with his various potions) 
*David detects the faint smell of singed wood* 
"what could that be?" -Hesays to himself, practicing his forms alone in an open clearing. Unbeknownst to him, danger lurked nearby. As a yet undetected enemy nocked an arrow, he continued his forms. 
*The enemy lets the arrow loose, only for it to.be cut in half mid-flight by an unseen blade, he nocks another and lets it loose, it happens again. Frustrated he hastily fires another, after seeing a 3rd interception he realizes his arrows are being intercepted by flechettes. As be looks around he sees a spark of light and blacks out*
-As david continues his forms, he hears a nearby thud, running over to check it out he spots a vaguely familiar but unrecognized lightly armored uniform of blue and white, with pale yellow metalwork. 
"Go get Jim and the others, i'll meet you at the campsite" he hears, looking around he sees Martin in a nearby tree
*David nods his head, and runs to the inn, going to the void walkers nearby campsite immediately afterwards*
*Martin picks up the unconscious enemy, and carries him to the campsite, dropping him in the center of the camp, sticking arrows with chains attached into the ground, then tied to the enemy*
-"caught this one trying to shoot David with a bow, my flechettes intercepted his arrows, then i knocked him out carrying him here. Probably mistook David for me, I don't recognize the uniform but the way he hid before and while shooting looked like he was professionally trained for it. Thought i'd see if any of you recognized his uniform"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(Azrion, you could come in as a former paladin, who left the order due to disagreeing with many of their recent practices. (Publically executing 10-14 year olds who displayed signs of potential with magic but as of yet no formal training in it. Burning churches to the ground for offering aid to magic users etc. just a thought))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 23, 2016)

(Is it fine of I join?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(I don't mind, but it does move kind of fast during the daytime (US timezone-wise) so keep that in mind)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 23, 2016)

(Okay, I'll just create my layout required to be a part of this. Is it a better idea to join in another time? Or just right now?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(your choice, now would likely be easier, because the plot is about to pick up from the looks of it)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

(Nah, the story didn't move anywhere since 7 am until I mentioned that it may have been a bit slow. And no, I don't wanna be another ex-paladin cuz it's too generic)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : May I suggest you that it'd REALLY help if you seperate the characters' dialogues and actions, instead of just putting everything in one massive wall of text like that, please... I'm hurting my own eyes trying to read what you wrote here...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

(yeah my bad, I'll fix that now)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Nah, the story didn't move anywhere since 7 am until I mentioned that it may have been a bit slow. And no, I don't wanna be another ex-paladin cuz it's too generic)


(That's because we were building the plot for a bit, but when we weren't it does tend to fill pages quickly. If not ex-paladin could be a surviving magic user that was a near-victim of the paladins, or maybe a warrior who was a relative or friend of a mage the paladins executed)


----------



## Julen (Jul 23, 2016)

Julen observes the unconscious guy and pokes his head with his boot.

- who's this lil' fella here?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

(And I don't know if I should join cuz the story is at a snails pace right now, and probably does things when I'm asleep)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

"That's what i'd like to know, but i don't recognize the uniform. Once everyone else gets here we can start finding out who he is and why he tried to shoot my brother. Personally i assume he mistook him for me, i'm the one who has a reputation and was wanted for immediate execution by the paladins, though i don't think they're still after me."
"But one thing is for sure. One way or another *electricity crackling around fist*, we're definitely going to find out what he knows."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(Jin looks at the knocked-out enemy and feels like his heart is racing beyond control just at his sight.
Everyone of his tribe gets uncomfortable at the look of the armor as well.)

JIN - Looks like we got ourselves some jerk-bag paladin here.

(Jin walks to the knocked-out enemy and presses his palm onto his forehead. Jin's left eye starts to black out and black veins start to crawl out of there as a black aura surrounds his paw.)

JIN - Sleep well... in hell !

(The aura starts to seep into the enemy's forehead. Everyone sees him starting to panic and scream, sounding like in extreme fear, with his body twitching violently and frantically, until he stops moving. Jin steps back from the enemy that now looks less than a sack of flesh.)

JIN - He won't be a problem anymore.

(One of the Void-Walkers, possibly the only Drajuma of the tribe, covers her snout with her paws as she looks at Jin.)

TIRANY - What... what did you just do to him ?

(Jin looks at his paw.)

JIN - Testing my new ability named "Nightmare", mom... and it really worked wonders against unconscious or sleeping enemies indeed.

(She looks at him in terror.)

TIRANY - You mean... he's now...

JIN - Dead inside.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

"Well now how are we supposed to find out why he was trying to kill David? But that dagger isn't part of the paladin uniform or their weapon design theme. They don't make a pommel out of onyx and certainly not on a blade like that."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Well now how are we supposed to find out why he was trying to kill David? But that dagger isn't part of the paladin uniform or their weapon design theme. They don't make a pommel out of onyx and certainly not on a blade like that."


(Jin just murders whoever he wants)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(Jin looks at the dagger.)

JIN - OK, this is some creepy-as-crap design indeed...

(He then looks back at the dead body.)

JIN - More of a reason to put him to rest first, then. If he woke up, I fear those arrows and chains wouldn't be able to hold him much.

(The Drajuma Void-Walker, named Tirany, seems nervous.)

TIRANY - Why do I get a bad feeling about this...

(Another Gajuma, looking like a minotaur with dark-red fur, armed with a giant cleaver, shrugs.)

KIBA - With your son always ready to murder people cold-blooded like that ? Not surprised, ma'am.


----------



## Julen (Jul 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks at the knocked-out enemy and feels like his heart is racing beyond control just at his sight.
> Everyone of his tribe gets uncomfortable at the look of the armor as well.
> 
> - Looks like we got ourselves some jerk-bag paladin here.
> ...



Julen drops his jaw after seing what jin did and said.

-yo what the FUCK?!?! IF YOU'RE GOING TO KILL SOMEONE, KILL 
THEM FAST AND PAINLESS. DON'T USE THEM AS YOUR FUCKING TOYS!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

"Wait a minute, thinking about it i recognize that dagger...THAT is a Split Lightning Dagger, a common symbol for the Thunder Order of the Priests of the Jagged Fang...he wasn't trying to kill David, he mistook him for me... I heard about them from our mother...they've taught our family to wield our electricity in battle for countless generations. According to what she told me their arrows react with the inherent electric abilities we have resulting in a completely instinctive dodge. Then they know they've found a suitable member of our family, they never aim for a direct hit much less a kill shot...she sent word to them prior to her death, they start to train suitable members at 12, but we left the cave on my 12th birthday..." *hits the ground* "this is my fault, I should have recognized the dagger...i knew i'd seen it before but couldn't remember where."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(Gonna make a lot of progress of Jin learning new powers throughout the RP as well, namely element Ice, some heavy Illusion-based spells, with the one named "Nightmare" he just did, and Blood magics...)
(File attached)


----------



## Julen (Jul 23, 2016)

( live reaction




)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

"so did i, i never even noticed the metalwork seems far more decorative than functional. Though why did my electricity knock him out?...Jagged Fang priests are extremely resistant to the element wielded by their Order, their clothing making them near immune to it entirely..."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Gonna make a lot of progress of Jin learning new powers throughout the RP as well, namely element Ice, some heavy Illusion-based spells, with the one named "Nightmare" he just did, and Blood magics...)
> (File attached)


(Fuck ooc)

How come Jin can instantly learn a new armor spell or whatever and it gives 50% protection from everything? Pretty fucking powerful armor for just having learnt it just a few seconds ago


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Fuck ooc)
> 
> How come Jin can instantly learn a new armor spell or whatever and it gives 50% protection from everything? Pretty fucking powerful armor for just having learnt it just a few seconds ago


(And what armor are you talking about ? Last I remembered, I don't have anything that gives me 50% reaistance to everything ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - REQUIP : TUNDRARCTIC (Ice)
> Crystal Armor - Freezes the air solid into shards of crystal around the user, increasing damage resistance (physical and elemental) by 50%.


(That one)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

Instantly learns it and has OP armor along with it


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (That one)


(Kay, kay, I'll reduce it to 25% for each)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Instantly learns it and has OP armor along with it


(I never said he'll automatically have all those spells right after learning it)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 23, 2016)

(Story is going to pick up soon.

Also, so far, the Paladins have only been targeting small cities, towns, villages. They haven't started to advance into the major cities on any continent in Gatalla, which are home to many magic academies, the majority of which are funded by the church itself. If they interfere directly with the Empire's affairs, it will be an act of war against both the church and Gatalla. However, they do have a stong foothold in the impoverish Nemasian Empire.

Just so we know which empire has which continents, here is a list of the continents controlled by the two empires.

The Gatallan Imperial Republic

Ballus
Geirgand
Dellios
Aferal
The Crystalus (North Pole)
Nemasian Empire

Selain
Morfain
Meverius
Unaffiliated

Meran Isles
The City of Mera, Home of the Church:
The Continent of Daether (Home of the Dragon Kingdom, Possible location of Genera.)
     (Also, event is starting pretty soon. It will involve a battle and an antagonist, who will be pretty important later on. If you guys are ok starting it, then finish up with your scene so we can start.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

(I'm still confused about the world)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

"There's no way he's a true Jagged Fang Priest, at the very least he's not part of tbe Thunder Order or i'd never have been able to knock him out with my electricity. What did he want with David? He's never displayed any innate abilities or aptitude for magic, only potion-making and his dragonfire... Of course, the onyx pommel...he's part of the Ashen Order, but David's only 11...what tbe hell is going on?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

Jin pulls the blade back down the black hole from his paw. Blood is everywhere as he twitches his body in extreme pain, but is mind is on something else :

- Okay... I dunno anything about the orders you just mentioned... but... I think we can still wait for this guy to wake up.

The Drajuma Void-Walker looks at Jin in confusion :

- Didn't you just murdered him from inside out ?
- I thought I did, but... I haven't mastered the spell yet. It'd severely damage his mind, yes, but not fatal.
- You mean... he's not dead ?
- I think so...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 23, 2016)

(This story is so like in Dragon Age, where mages and templars always try to go at each other's throat)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (This story is so like in Dragon Age, where mages and templars always try to go at each other's throat)


(Not quite, but accurate for now. Basically, the major gods once lived among their children, the mortal races. However, demons attacked, and they were forced to leave for the sake of the world, Azere Danatos. As a result, the mortal races were left to fend for themselves against the demons that remained. The gods, unable to interfere directly, entrusted their children with two things: the knowledge of Exorcism magic, and the teachings of the Church. 

Magic is mostly a natural ability, and helps restore the world through the application and release of mana. Mortals have always been able to use magic, but never really bothered exploring it's possibilities until after the gods left. However, because of it's seemingly unnatural nature (sorry, wording sucks.), it has often been mistaken for the work of Demons.

The Teachings of the Church are a set of guidelines that the gods left for mortals. The most basic teachings are basic morals, such as not stealing, killing, or commiting fraud in any way, shape, or form. The Church preaches tolerance of other races and beliefs, so long as such beliefs are not held in summoning demons. The Church also preaches forgiveness.

The races are humans, elves, orcs, dragons (any form), the skeletal Reaperven, the childlike Ahmiohne, and the animal like Gajuma. )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

"If and when he wakes up, let me know, until then i'm gonna go get some sleep, the journey back here was tiring. Btw you might find it interesting to know i found the paladins from the execution squad in that town i saved 3 years ago, apparently my actions caused them to change their minds and leave the paladin order soon after they enciuntered me. They've been aiding children targeted by the paladins ever since."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> the knowledge of Exorcism magic


((Does The Void-Walkers' ability to open black holes fall under this category ?))

(Jin looks at Martin with a more eased-up look on his face.)

JIN - Well... that's good to know... though, I just wish the empire would just disband these paladins already...

(He then looks at the dead/unconscious "enemy".)

JIN - I'll let you know once he comes back to life. Until then, you get some rest... and I got some irregular training session with my tribe.

(Jin drags the body to a nearby tree and ties him up even more with his silver chain to make sure he can't escape. Sounds of the chains clanking against the metallic armor make it feel like he's crushing his rib cage.
After Jin is done, he gets back to his tribe. The Drajuma Void-Walker still seems disturbed at what her son did earlier.)

TIRANY - When, where, and how did you learn that kind of wicked magic ???

JIN - (shrugs) I visited lots of magic academies and magic shops, mom. Even I can't remember when or where... as for "how", though...

(He points his paw at his forehead.)

JIN - Just imagine how you plan to dismember your victim and transfer those images into the victim's mind through their own mana.

(Jin pats on his forehead a bit.)

JIN - Right now, though I can only do it by direct contact at the victim's forehead... when I master it, though, I can just stand still and you'll see them suddenly starting to freak out on their own. But... that'd take quite a while.

TIRANY - Oh dear me...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Does The Void-Walkers' ability to open black holes fall under this category ?)
> 
> Jin looks at Martin with a more eased-up look on his face :
> 
> ...


(Yeah, it falls under the category of magics that were derived from exorcism and therefore can be used as exorcism magic. )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Yeah, it falls under the category of magics that were derived from exorcism and therefore can be used as exorcism magic. )


(Wow... never thought my tribe would hold this kind of importance in this world... I mean... direct exorcism magic taught by the gods ???)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wow... never thought my tribe would hold this kind of importance in this world... I mean... direct exorcism magic taught by the gods ???)


(Exorcism magic has grown and developed a lot, but yeah, the original techniques were taught by the gods. Of course, that isn't to say magic non-exorcism developed by mortals can't affect demons, but exorcism magic is the most effective.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The gods, unable to interfere directly, entrusted their children with two things: the knowledge of Exorcism magic, and the teachings of the Church.


(Things are only seeming more confusing to me. "Entrusted" is vague, what do you mean? Also, it would really help if the people who are speaking for two different characters make it obvious that they are doing so and please identify who is speaking, it has been hard to keep up. Like if someone who is not your main character speaks identify them please you can just simply put their name before their dialog)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Things are only seeming more confusing to me. "Entrusted" is vague, what do you mean? Also, it would really help if the people who are speaking for two different characters make it obvious that they are doing so and please identify who is speaking, it has been hard to keep up. Like if someone who is not your main character speaks identify them please you can just simply put their name before their dialog)


(They taught groups of mortals their teachings, and gave them the knowledge needed to fight and banish or destroy demons. They had to trust that mortals would be able to survive with minimal assistance from them, and wouldn't use their gifts for the wrong reasons. The knowledge that the gods gave the mortal races could be dangerous if used incorrectly, but the gods couldn't just leave their children with nothing. So, they entrusted their children to use them correctly. )


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (They taught groups of mortals their teachings, and gave them the knowledge needed to fight and banish or destroy demons. They had to trust that mortals would be able to survive with minimal assistance from them, and wouldn't use their gifts for the wrong reasons. The knowledge that the gods gave the mortal races could be dangerous if used incorrectly, but the gods couldn't just leave their children with nothing. So, they entrusted their children to use them correctly. )


(Umm hmm okay. They taught groups of mortals, then wouldn't it be logical to assumed that most of the Ahmiohe know of these skills because they were supposed to be gifts from a goddess?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Umm hmm okay. They taught groups of mortals, then wouldn't it be logical to assumed that most of the Ahmiohe know of these skills because they were supposed to be gifts from a goddess?)





DragonMaster21 said:


> They are almost naturally masters of healing magic, and are considered holy and pure by all of the races


(I think it'd be really out-of-place to see a race of "holy and pure" children, a gift from Goddess of Life / Creator of World herself, taking part in any sort of fight at all, let alone summoning black holes to shoot out silver blades and slicing people up ; healing magics suit them better in this case)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I think it'd be really out-of-place to see a race of "holy and pure" children, a gift from Goddess of Life / Creator of World herself, taking part in any sort of fight at all, let alone summoning black holes to shoot out silver blades and slicing people up ; healing magics suit them better in this case)


I'm pretty sure the "exorcism" is not limited to black holes and blades. In other words your black hole shenanigans not the only form of exorcism.


DragonMaster21 said:


> (Yeah, it falls under the category of magics that were derived from exorcism and therefore can be used as exorcism magic. )


Your abilities only fell into the category implying that there are other ways to do it. Also Ahmiohe are not just "children" I'm pretty sure they are more or less only children by looks (much like the lalafell of the final fantasy 14 universe) and since they were actually god-sent it would be appropriate for them to have a use against the demons. Ahmiohe is a playable race just like the others so saying they don't belong in a fight is like forbidding a player from fighting at any point.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

CS
Name: Jarvis
Age: 30
Gender: Male 
Race: Gajuma
Appearance: 7 1/2 ft tall. He's always black and white. The black shading being the black and everything else being white. 





Magic: 
• The way his magic works is rather deriving from his mana like most individuals, it derives from his life energy. This is where his magic abilities get their fuel. 
• His main ability is something called "Mook (minion) summoning." Each minion takes about 1/4 of his heath to summon. However if he chooses to push it to the limit, it will take away 2/3rds of his heath AT MAX HP as required. His minions are much tougher than they look, don't expect them to go down in one hit. The minions he summons ranges from being archers, beasts that slash, an archer riding a beast, or any other combination of the 3. The minions are always 3 ft tall. When he summons a minion, he loses his black marks except the black on his hair, he loses 2 ft in height, and the scar goes away. Here's his minions: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



• His secondary ability is barrier break. It drains 10% of his health. This allows him to break through any created barrier from force fields, conjured magic armor, magic block shields, and including actual defensive physical shields. An interesting debuff is inflicted onto the opponent called "Flimsy," which heavily weakens any defense-related magic abilities and defense for 15 seconds. Enemies affected will have a gray and black smoke coming out of their entire bodies, similar to how a fireplace looks after it was burned.
• His third magic ability, Black Bile. It drains 15% of his health. Black Bile involves him spitting a black substance onto his enemies. It inflicts the debuff "Mana drain." It inflicts minor damage and drains the enemy of their mana quickly for 10 seconds. Enemies affected have black blots on their skin or on their armor. 
• His last magic ability is Explode. It uses virtually all of his (remaining) heath to cause a devastating explosion. Before he does so, he will release a very mini version of himself which is like his last 1% remaining health, run away (or just hitch hike on one of his summoned minions) from the explosion radius very quickly. Then as his main body gets ready to explode, he raises his arms in air and begins to swell with white light emitting from him for 5 seconds. At the last second, he spontaneously self destructs, an explosion capable of destroying stone, annihilating anything within a 100 yard radius. The explosion looks white and gray. It leaves a crater of anything in the blast. Any survivors (unless you're a hardcore badass) that survived the explosion are left with a debuff called "Survivor's Gulit." This debuff drains individual of their health for 10 seconds, so if you're a person with a "survive a 1 hit-KO" kind of move, the Survivor's Guilt will kill you when you're on your last piece of health. 

Other stuff: He do this such as:
• Slash his opponents. 
• Body tackle. 
• Hurl large debris. 
• Chomp his enemies. 
• Swat with tree logs
- The thing on his back, it contains water, lots of it. If he (or allies) catches on fire, expect him to throw water on him (or them.) 
- To regain his health (or his size if he exploded himself), he will, and must eat meat to gain it back ( or return to regular size). He has a big mouth, suspect that he will devour surrounding fauna, and even people. 

Bio: Despite his look, he is not a glutton. He can go for many days without eating, and when he does, it's in moderation. This big guy is not a talkative person, rather, he prefers to respond nods, smiles, frowns, and hand gestures. When a person decides to tag along, they better not be a talker. But he does enjoy an adventure whether it'd be hiking, exploration, or traveling. During the adventures when coming across fallen travelers in need of help, he'll tower over then and chuckle to himself. Usually because he enjoys the fact he can traverse a long distance through bad terrain such as deserts, mountains full of danger, and so on. After that, Jarvis helps the individual in whatever way. He's a laid back person with a calm demeanor. When it comes to fights, he takes advantage when people see him as someone with a brute like fighting style. 
"You could say I'm a big guy with a brute like fighting style. But actually, you can consider me a specialist. I prefer to turn their combat styles into potatoes. Funny because you're going to be smashed like one." 
He won't have a conversation during a battle. Don't expect him to gloat or show off. 

Rather than looking for treasure, he looks for exotic meats of certain creatures. Many of them, dangerous, his favorite meat is dragon. Probably considered a taboo to many people, he loves the thrill of fighting such formidable opponents. These individuals releasing such immense power. Going on the hunt. When they get drained of all their mana. And finally when they fall as he gives them the killing blow. At last the satisfying savory, tough, filling, and plentiful meat when he gets to bite into them. It makes him fell alive. Because of this, he is nicknamed "Jarvis the Dragon Slayer." Sounds cool to an amateur, until you figure put dragons are mostly sentient like people, and put bounties on your head for eating their kind. Hunting is Jarvis's second favorite hobby. 
Because of his black and white unnatural look, people conceive the idea that he is some evil being. A demon even. In reality, he's neither, but what he is, he will never tell you truly. "Holy" men usually attack him on site, villagers throw things at him, and knights try to slay him (then end up failing.) Village forms an angry mob? He will not hesitate to kill them all using his minions and his own strength. Guilt? Ha nope. 

He does not disclose much about his past. But the most a person can get from him is how he supposedly "has no soul." Jarvis will tell in a form of a joke. 
"'Hahaha, I'm going to consume your soul!' The witch said. 'Sorry lady, I already gave my soul to someone else.' I replied. 'To whom? The Devil? Demons? Someone already took it?' Questioned the witch. 'Nope, something worse.' ^_^." 

(What do you think of this? Is this okay guys?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Try eating my characters (wolf-dragon hybrid Drajumas) and they'll kill you)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(Try eating ANY of Jin's tribe members and he'll dismember you worse than how you wanna do to the monsters in Dead Space)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(If he harmed David or Martin, he'd find out why the Ashen Order of the Priests of the Jagged Fang (sect of warrior priests from the Jagged Fang monastery, which also has warrior monks who have no relation to the priests other than name/order and train alongside) are called the Ashen order. There are 5 orders btw, their family is most closely linked to the Thunder Order (topz pommel) there's also the Ashen Order (onyx pommel) Glacial Order (aquamarine pommel) Earthen Order (emerald pommel) and the Hurricane Order (diamond to signify the most precise used properly/unforgiving if mishandled) David would be the first in his family to ever be approached by an Order other than the Thunder Order)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(You could say Jin's tribe is also "Void Order" lol )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> In other words your black hole shenanigans not the only form of exorcism.


(I find it funny that people tend to put my abilities in Naruto's term)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Try eating my characters (wolf-dragon hybrid Drajumas) and they'll kill you)


(Well thanks for giving him that interesting fact that you should of just kept hidden. 6_6 Don't be surprised when you return to your villages and everyone turns up missing. He does have his Black Bile move, so it shouldn't be much of a big issue to drain them dry. He might even gain a new ability if he does.) 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Try eating ANY of Jin's tribe members and he'll dismember you worse than how you wanna do to the monsters in Dead Space)


(It depends if Jin can even catch up to the dude. He strikes whenever. Jarvis doesn't really leave some kind of clue or symbols like Zorro or Daredevil. It's not his first time doing something such as pillage a town. He can appear at random like a rare monster, just show up, then after a few minutes if it's a small village, leave no survivors. He's like silently killing disease, no symptoms until it's too late. Speaking of villages...) 



*There's a rustle in the brush.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Martin generates enough bioectricity to punch through a steel door, i don't think you'd get very far trying to eat him)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I find it funny that people tend to put my abilities in Naruto's term)


(That would be sharingan specifically the Mangekyo Sharingan ability belonging to Obito Uchia aka the Kamui)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(Jin has his own way to tell, so he'll know when something's wrong... and once he sees what you're doing, the last thing you'll expect is being 1-shot in 1 second. And no, you won't even have time or any chance to be able to get away with your "Explode" stuff.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Well thanks for giving him that interesting fact that you should of just kept hidden. 6_6 Don't be surprised when you return to your villages and everyone turns up missing. He does have his Black Bile move, so it shouldn't be much of a big issue to drain them dry. He might even gain a new ability if he does.)


(Joke's on you, Martin rarely uses magic, and David doesn't know any, they'd still kill you. And there wouldn't be any excape because you'd be knocked out or killed outright from Martins electric strike followed by dragon-fire from David)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Joke's on you, Martin rarely uses magic, and David doesn't know any, they'd still kill you. And there wouldn't be any excape because you'd be knocked out or killed outright from Martins electric strike followed by dragon-fire from David)


(Or Jin's throat-strangling/slitting chain, which usually decapitates victims clean-off in one hit)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (That would be sharingan specifically the Mangekyo Sharingan ability belonging to Obito Uchia aka the Kamui)


(Okay, so basically some pretty nasty power that ninjas in general really wanna avoid really bad...
No wonder people tend to refer to my black holes in a kinda bad way...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(So those are their abilities huh? Mkay. I still wonder where they get their energy from if they can shoot electricity and fire.) 

(Psychic? Or just gut feeling?) 


*There's more rustling in the bushes. It's getting closer.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Not from mana, the electricity is amplified neural impulses, and the dragon-fire is a biological chemical reaction...if you're going to jump in to an rp thread with 20 pages of content already at least make an effort to read what's already there...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Ah ok.)
*something is in the bushes.*​


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *something is in the bushes.*



(While the training sesson is going on, Jin suddenly stops midway and starts looking around in a rather cautious manner.)

TIRANY - Jin ?... What's wrong ?

JIN - I think I heard something... shhh.

(The wind starts howling. Jin's expression slowly changes to defensive as he looks at a direction.)

JIN - I think we have a visitor...

(He looks at the direction of the bushes. The wind continues howling. Jin slightly frowns.)

JIN - Someone... or something... is there...

TIRANY - A demon ? OmO

JIN - Not a demon... I think it's a Gajuma... but its life-force isn't like anyone around here... everyone, be on your guard.

((Literally physical chain made of hooked blades, razor-sharp
The chain is only one of a hundreds of ways Jin can Mortal-Kombat finish someone, and he uses them in conbat most of the time, with full-health enemies))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

*Martin fires a exploding toxic gas arrow into the brush*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*The movement shitfs towards the left swiftly, something looks like it's going to come out.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(Jin suddenly jumps back from the bushes, with his wings covering his front, as he opens two black holes in the air. The Void-Walkers, seeing Jin's stance, also ready themselves. The area quickly becomes clouded with black holes everywhere.)
(The wind howls. Jin senses an alarming drop of life-force in the bushes, along with the movements. He squints and readies his hands, his expression becoming serious and dead-threatening.)

JIN - Show yourself !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

*follows it by firing a flaming arrow*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

JIN - Argh, screw it.

(Jin flicks his paw, causing the black holes to shoot out a silver blade, about 5 times bigger than those on his wings, at the bushes. He starts to see blood coming out of there like a river.)
(The wind howls. Jin starts to see the life-force in there dropping down near 0.7%.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*A short white creature walks forward and comes into full view. It walks forward leaking black blood and emits a distressed noise.* 
"NnnnneeeAAAAAAGH!...." *It coughs up black blood after making the weird sound. It blinks a few times and stares at the floor as if it's blanking out. Its body convulses.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

JIN - What... the heck... is that ???

V.W.S (Void-Walker Soldier) - Give us commands, sir !

JIN - ...

(Jin closes his Blade Black Holes and opens a large one in between him and the creature. This time the black hole has a white outline, with the diameter around 1000m, covering the area in darkness.)

KIBA - J-Jin ?

JIN - We've been through enough to expect what can happen, man... last I check, getting a Nova-Blast that exploded straight at us comes to mind too. Do not let your guard down, monsters these days are just as ridiculous to us as we are to the other people...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*As Jin were busy focusing on the distressed creature, an stealthy arrow zoomed in from left behind and hit the Void-Walker Soldier in the back. The distressed creature then falls to the ground and begins kicking.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

V.W.S - (falls down) Aaaargh !

JIN - Soldier !

KIBA - We're under attack !

JIN - Everyone, be on your guard !

(Jin still keeps the white-outline black hole open, seemingly "aiming" at the distressed creature.
The wind howls. Jin's eye flashes white.)

JIN - Requip : Star-Detonator !

(Jin strikes a pose that seems like he's powering himself up. The clouds above the sky start moving towards him and black mists start forming around him, forming an aura of two colors around his neck, wrists, waist, legs, and tail. Then, with a flap of his metallic wings, he lifts himself off the ground and takes off to the sky above.
The wind howls, this time in a larger radius. Jin's eye flashes white yet again.)

JIN - Enemies detected !

(He then readies his paws and flick them around, sending Air-Scythes all over the place, at where the hiding enemies are located. The force of each Air-Scythe appear to be able to cut through metals as much as a knife through hot butter. Distressed noises start emitting all around the area, until one after another, they all stop.)

TIRANY - W-what... what was that ?

KIBA - Stay on your guard, ma'am...

(All the Void-Walker Soldiers clench their fists. White auras surround each of them for about 10 seconds ; when the auras fade away, they're cladded in a set of armor made of silver blades that cover their heads, wrists, waist and legs.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*Noises of supposed bodies fall and hit the ground. It sounded like 6 to 8 hit the ground. Everything turns silent and seems like the threats are gone for 2 seconds. Strangely, in the distance, there's a voice that is shouting, sounding like it's getting further and further away quickly.* 
"Ayep Ayep Ayep Ayep!"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

*hits the creature in the face with an electrified fist*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*The user only stikes a large rock, the chanting noise becomes 2, and both of them are moving in split directions.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

"This doesn't feel right" *flies off*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*The chant continues. But some random faint noises were heard. It may just be the wind or imagination.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

"David get to the den, now"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

*David gives a confirming nod and sprints away. A chill of uncertainty is felt in the air.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(Jin's eye flashes white once more.
The wind howls yet again.)

JIN - Seems like we're not done yet...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *David gives a confirming nod and sprints away. A chill of uncertainty is felt in the air.*


((Hey, don't act characters of other players like that))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Hey, don't act characters of other players like that))


(But he gave his companion an order. Most people would do that to avoid the danger. It's not like I'm going to take advantage of it.) 

*Wind becomes strong snd starts rustling the entire forestry.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Not companion, younger brother. He knows better than to waste time confirming he understood an order like that. As Martin raised him since David was 1 year old, because when Martin was only 6 and David was 1 their parents were buried in a rock slide. You'd know little details like that (including that David has wings too) if you'd read the 20 pages of content before you jumped in)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (But he gave his companion an order. Most people would do that to avoid the danger. It's not like I'm going to take advantage of it.)
> 
> *Wind becomes strong snd starts rustling the entire forestry.*


((1. David is his character, not yours.
2. Jin has full control over the wind, how it blows is under his command.))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Not companion, younger brother. He knows better than to waste time confirming he understood an order like that. As Martin raised him since David was 1 year old, because when Martin was only 6 and David was 1 their parents were buried in a rock slide. You'd know little details like that (including that David has wings too) if you'd read the 20 pages of content before you jumped in)


(Well I'm trying to read the entire thread. Ok I just won't do that again. )



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((1. David is his character, not yours.
> 2. Jin has full control over the wind, how it blows is under his command.))


(But wind pattern sre a normal thing that occurs I didn't see him use them yet.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (But wind pattern sre a normal thing that occurs I didn't see him use them yet.)


((He can just stand still without even the slightest gesture, and the wind will blow as he wills it.
That's when you see "the wind howls".))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Ok I get it now.) 
*the distressed creature remains in the same position still kicking, and the edge has not worn off.*


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I find it funny that people tend to put my abilities in Naruto's term)


Did you really mistake the word _shenanigans _for _sharingan_? For real? 

Definition of *shenanigan*- _noun: _Foolish, silly, or mischievous behavior/play. 

Definition of *sharingan*- dumb anime reference. 

So no, I did not compare your abilities to the ones found Naruto.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Not to butt in, but what do mean by shenanigans? Something particular he did?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Couple pages back)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Did you really mistake the word _shenanigans _for _sharingan_? For real?
> 
> Definition of *shenanigan*- _noun: _Foolish, silly, or mischievous behavior/play.
> 
> ...


(Well, given how the two words are so similar to each other, I did mistake them. Not my fault if my vocabulary isn't that great, though.
And, if you have problems with my black holes : tough luck, fella. All you do is just sitting in the inn, disguising yourself as an architect, planning to steal people's money, observing my characters, and complaining about my abilities. Unless @DragonMaster21 does say it's unfair god-mod and whatever, I'm free to use it as I please.
Also, jokes on you : my tribe becomes the heroes of the world, beside the church, thanks to these abilities, which fall under the "Exorcism Magic", developed by the knowledge directly passed to the mortals by the gods.
Your argument is invalid.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Oh, I see. So the one with the reptilian icon doesn't like JL's many abilities.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh, I see. So the one with the reptilian icon doesn't like JL's many abilities.)


(A lot don't.
Either "god-mod", "overpowered" and whatnot...
Well, I like a bit of salt in my dishes every once in a while, though, so...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Maybe I'll have to throw in some formidable foes to even the odds out.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Maybe I'll have to throw in some formidable foes to even the odds out.)


(Mmmhmm, we got demons and paladins here ; you might as well throw random monsters in to outnumber my tribe, I dunno)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

(Yeah, I go to sleep and miss about 50 posts)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Well, given how the two words are so similar to each other, I did mistake them. Not my fault if my vocabulary isn't that great, though.
> And, if you have problems with my black holes : tough luck, fella. All you do is just sitting in the inn, disguising yourself as an architect, planning to steal people's money, observing my characters, and complaining about my abilities. Unless @DragonMaster21 does say it's unfair god-mod and whatever, I'm free to use it as I please.
> Also, jokes on you : my tribe becomes the heroes of the world, beside the church, thanks to these abilities, which fall under the "Exorcism Magic", developed by the knowledge directly passed to the mortals by the gods.
> Your argument is invalid.)


First, its gotten to the point where as I could care less about your abilities and although I did openly display distaste for them, my argument was never about being for or against them. If you go back to the post that you mistook a word for _sharingan _I was arguing over the fact that you thought it was okay for the Ahmiohe race to be unimportant story-wise with their only benefit being healing spells. Arguing about your character is like trying to change history, its pointless. So once again, you are mistaken. Also jokes on you: Your "tribe" becoming heroes of the world is not completely accurate since rp isn't over yet.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh, I see. So the one with the reptilian icon doesn't like JL's many abilities.)


His offensive abilities are fine, however what is not fine is his lack of any weaknesses and the fact that he kills things too fast which takes the fun out of things. I don't really know what he gets out of being unstoppable but whatever.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> If you go back to the post that you mistook a word for _sharingan _I was arguing over the fact that you thought it was okay for the Ahmiohe race to be unimportant story-wise with their only benefit being healing spells.


(I never said that race is "unimportant". Having healing magics is just as good as summoning black holes, just in supportive/defensive terms ; your character is of this race, you can be a healer of the team and save injured allies, a real help in combat, especially when the paladins are at our throats. There, how's that ? You heal everyone while I stay in the front and take all the damage, sounds good ?
It was just a suggestion, and you took it the wrong way, and we got this.
You threw in the fighting words first, fella.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> your black hole shenanigans


(You said this, which makes me think you're referring to my abilities, not my idea that the race is unimportant or not, 'cuz I never said that. There, how's that ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> His offensive abilities are fine, however what is not fine is his lack of any weaknesses and the fact that he kills things too fast which takes the fun out of things. I don't really know what he gets out of being unstoppable but whatever.


(Oh, I see what you mean. Completely rushing in destroying the tension and flow?)

(Well how about a couple of foes that use military/animalistic strategy? It won't be as easy as a straightforward fight. And the RP isn't over yet.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh, I see what you mean. Completely rushing in destroying the tension and flow?)
> 
> (Well how about a couple of foes that use military/animalistic strategy? It won't be as easy as a straightforward fight. And the RP isn't over yet.)


(Exactly how do you think Paladins and Demons would fight?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Exactly how do you think Paladins and Demons would fight?)


(With Gunlances of course :u)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Those things are abominations, and shouldn't exist. But feel free to use one if you decide to jump in azrion )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Those things are abominations, and shouldn't exist. But feel free to use one if you decide to jump in azrion )


(Don't chu talk bout my Admiral Arbalance that way bruh >:u)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(You didn't notice the smiley hinted at sarcasm did you?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(Let's get back to the story)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You said this, which makes me think you're referring to my abilities, not my idea that the race is unimportant. There, how's that ?)


Makes _you _think. You keep describing your characters as heroes, putting them on a pedestal and then you say you think one race should just be healers and thus cannot do exorcism. I was defending my idea because I believe it would be more interesting.

Think for a second: _Ahmiohe_ were directly god-sent. Reaperven consumed specifically _Ahmiohe _when they were controlled by demons. What if those demons had an ulterior motive or reason for targeting that race? Like if the said race had a deeper purpose linking to the extermination the demons. I keep trying to get my suggestions across and you ignore them and only pay attention to a very small portion of the post. It is frustrating. 

For example, you said that it would be unfitting for the child-like race to use black holes and chains or to be in a fight. I agree that your specific ability is unfitting, thus I explained that other forms of exocism could exist and that the race should have fighting capabilities. But instead of acknowledging my point you mistake shenanigans for sharingan and as I said it is frustrating. 


Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh, I see what you mean. Completely rushing in destroying the tension and flow?)


Precisely.  

This the last of it, no more arguing.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Well for paladins, I think they have other strategies of fighting. Don't they have huge-freaking dudes in thick armor? Ones that use special weapons that aren't the conventional type? Etc? Maybe I should add those.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Well for paladins, I think they have other strategies of fighting. Don't they have huge-freaking dudes in thick armor? Ones that use special weapons that aren't the conventional type? Etc? Maybe I should add those.)


(Bring it on, fella)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Well for paladins, I think they have other strategies of fighting. Don't they have huge-freaking dudes in thick armor? Ones that use special weapons that aren't the conventional type? Etc? Maybe I should add those.)


(Paladins are usually high-ranking Knights to begin with, so they aren't really that numerous and certainly not scrubby noobs. They might even be packing some serious firepower with them as well)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Yeah. Also let's all get back the RP. The scene was last at the forest after some commotion.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Paladins are usually high-ranking Knights to begin with, so they aren't really that numerous and certainly not scrubby noobs. They might even be packing some serious firepower with them as well)


(I don't think there're guns in a medieval era ; the best you'll got for long-ranged weapons are probably bows and crossbows only)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Paladins are usually high-ranking Knights to begin with, so they aren't really that numerous and certainly not scrubby noobs. They might even be packing some serious firepower with them as well)


(Yes. They should tough, big, intimidating, threatening, and a power to be reckoned with.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Well my characters are already in their den for cover, so whatever is going to happen next, go on with it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(And me and my tribe is still at the forest, dealing with random monsters...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Alright then.)
*After the big dissipation with the soldier squad, many soldiers scramble in random directions getting picked off one by one. Without their leader standing right besides them, the horde of mysterious forces was able to make good pickings with those soldiers encountered. Void soldiers unable to see what is killing them, they can't hit a target they see. With darkness, high trees, and shrubbery, the creatures ambushed the unlucky victims.*


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Gryphil had fell asleep in the inn, because he is easily bored. He awakes and looks around to find he was in a bed as the innkeeper was kind enough to put him in one. He thanks the man and leaves him money for his stay. As he walks out of the town he hears rumors of battles and noise coming from the forest nearby. Gryphil against his better judgement heads to the forest to see what the commotion is and see if it could give him a good thrill. In a short time he sees the big Gajuma from before and sees that he has some cronies and they seem to be in a fight.
_Alright! Just what I was hoping for! _he thinks as he leaves his cover. He imbues his weapon with a corrosive coating and begins to the hit tree trunks of the trees surrounding the Gajuma causing them to corrode and fall. He grins and yells, "Timber!"

(Just as further explaination: he caused trees to begin fall on Jin and his forces  from all sides.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Alright then.)
> *After the big dissipation with the soldier squad, many soldiers scramble in random directions getting picked off one by one. Without their leader standing right besides them, the horde of mysterious forces was able to make good pickings with those soldiers encountered. Void soldiers unable to see what is killing them, they can't hit a target they see. With darkness, high trees, and shrubbery, the creatures ambushed the unlucky victims.*


((Um, just so you know...))
- My tribe members sure as f@#$ don't "scramble" like that, because I never say so, so stop acting as my characters.
- Jin is flying right above them, and his ability to detect life-force with his wind makes you as much as a prey caught in his spider-web made of wind. Don't even think you can fool him and try to attack his tribe without getting dismembered into pieces.
- You need a better lead-in to introduce all that "darkness" and "mysterious force" instead of just jumping at our face like that.
- What even... ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

(I never stated that Ahmiohne weren't capable of using magic aside from healing, only that they were able to use healing magic by instinct. All races are equally capable of using magic. As for their connection to the demon's extermination, we will discover that later on in the story, including the true origins of the demons and Vatos.

Also, I believe that we said earlier that Paladins utilize mana powered technology for their abilities.

BTW, I'm starting the event after your current fight is over. Please,guys, keep OOC discussions civil and try not to argue with eachother. If you have an issue with someone else's character, then discuss the issues with me and we'll work it out. We will solve the issue rather than making it worse. I've lost a lot of good RPs because of OOC arguements going out of control. Anyway, I'm going to start the event when your current battle is over.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Seeing how one of them got hit by a stealthy arrow, rather than using compound magic abilities, the creatures use strategy against semi strong foes. Either the arrow shots or the dog piling are used to bring some of them down. The soldiers have speed and firepower, but what use is that in a tactical situation? Especially when it's involving ambush and stealth tactics? The chanting noises offered a distraction for Jin as he flew up in the air, there would have been a chance for the enemy to strike. Or just ask the OP to settle it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Seeing how one of them got hit by a stealthy arrow, rather than using compound magic abilities, the creatures use strategy against semi strong foes. Either the arrow shots or the dog piling are used to bring some of them down. The soldiers have speed and firepower, but what use is that in a tactical situation? Especially when it's involving ambush and stealth tactics? The chanting noises offered a distraction for Jin as he flew up in the air, there would have been a chance for the enemy to strike. Or just ask the OP to settle it.)


(Simply put, you need a better lead-in to introduce the enemies in first. Also, like I said, you can't ambush with Jin's life-force detecting ability, because the winds are everywhere, and he can pinpoint the enemies' location as well as even sensing their HP. Logically, there's no way you can get in without Jin detecting you, the end. The only way for you is to face him head on, and maybe try not to get bent over (somehow).
Also, when enemies come from all directions, you better expect Jin to pull off several tornadoes of Air-Scythes around the entire area as one of his AOE attacks to clear everything off.
The list of all of Jin's powers is in page 2, if you're curious. You just gotta know that his range is simply ridiculously long because he uses wind as his detector.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(And where exactly is this "shade and darkness" you're ambushing from during broad daylight in the middle of a clearing?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Oh forget it, I'll make as if it never happened. I think I should just use an entirely different and new character.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh forget it, I'll make as if it never happened. I think I should just use an entirely different and new character.)


(That might be best. After all, I'm creating antagonists to go along with the RPs story, and if we have too many fights going on within a short time period it gets boring. Tell me if you guys are ready to start the event and I'll set it up.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Gryphil had fell asleep in the inn, because he is easily bored. He awakes and looks around to find he was in a bed as the innkeeper was kind enough to put him in one. He thanks the man and leaves him money for his stay. As he walks out of the town he hears rumors of battles and noise coming from the forest nearby. Gryphil against his better judgement heads to the forest to see what the commotion is and see if it could give him a good thrill. In a short time he sees the big Gajuma from before and sees that he has some cronies and they seem to be in a fight.
> _Alright! Just what I was hoping for! _he thinks as he leaves his cover. He imbues his weapon with a corrosive coating and begins to the hit tree trunks of the trees surrounding the Gajuma causing them to corrode and fall. He grins and yells, "Timber!"
> 
> (Just as further explaination: he caused trees to begin fall on Jin and his forces  from all sides.)


(Jin's ears perk up when he hears someone yell "Timber !", and sees the trees starting to fall down upon his tribe.)

JIN - What in the-- !?

(With a flick of his paw, he covers the entire ground beneath them in a large shadow. Another flick, and several blades thrust up to pierce their way into the trees, holding them back from the fall.)
(The wind howls again. Jin suddenly turns to the direction where Gryphil is. He waves his paw, opening a black hole and sends out a chain to tie Gryphil into place and lock him there, then lands down, standing right in front of him. Jin glares at Gryphil's weapon, then straight into Gryphil's eyes.)

JIN - Nice acid... but, I'll give you some advice.

(Jin brings his finger up, then cuts it open with a dagger. The blood drops down and reveals to be silver-white in color, almost like silver itself in liquid form. As it drops on the ground, a puff of smoke can be seen lifting up into the air as the drop burns the ground like fire burning sands.)

JIN - You wanna get a taste of this, hmmm, kid ?




DragonMaster21 said:


> (That might be best. After all, I'm creating antagonists to go along with the RPs story, and if we have too many fights going on within a short time period it gets boring. Tell me if you guys are ready to start the event and I'll set it up.)


(Waiting fo' ya)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (That might be best. After all, I'm creating antagonists to go along with the RPs story, and if we have too many fights going on within a short time period it gets boring. Tell me if you guys are ready to start the event and I'll set it up.)


(Ok fine. None of the recent stuff that happened when I joined has any relevance and never happened.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

(Alright)
     A purplish, reddish tint suddenly darkened the city of Halluk and its surrounding forest. The air became stale, and the citizens began to feel a sudden fatigue, as if they had been travelling for weeks without rest. At the southern entrance to the city, a man in dark black clothing stood with a wolfish grin across his face as he watched his bounded field take its effects. He spread his palm, and in it, four spheres of white fire seeped put of his skin. The Necromancer rose his hand, and the spheres of flame shot out and created four walls around the city and its forests, creating a box around the city. 

"With this field, I reap the harvest of souls, and take from their bodies the breath of life. Let those with weak spirits perish within this field," the Necromancer incanted. The majority of the city's citizens fell unconscious.
-----
Lucian
       Lucian had been thinking about what the guard said as he walked towards the Inn. However, he was shaken out of those thoughts by a sudden shift in the air. The air had taken on a sinister tint of red.

"Is this...?" he started, but was brought down to one knee by a sudden fatigue. He heard others fall to the ground, as well. "I can't..." Lucian struggled.

He took a deep breath and focused his energy. With it, he started to produce mana inside his body. This cleared his head, and he could detect a mass of energy at the south end of the city. He stood up, and looked south. He saw four spheres of light fly from the entrance, and witnessed the creation of a wall around the city.

"I have... To stop whatever is creating this bounded field." he said weakly. He pulled out his wand and started to head towards the southern entrance.


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin's ears perk up when he hears someone yell "Timber !", and sees the trees starting to fall down upon his tribe.)
> 
> JIN - What in the-- !?
> 
> ...



"Good thing I always plan ahead," Gryphil shouts from atop one of the trees that Jin had stopped. The Gryphil that had been caught was an illusion and Jin's wound was the work of Gryphil's _phantom wound _spell. The illusion spells disappear, "I don't suppose you've been underestimating me, have you? Because I strongly advise against it." He says with a smirk before he notices the dark aura surrounding the area, "What the?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Jin's wound was the work of Gryphil's _phantom wound _spell.


((Actually, no, Jin did cut his finger. The Void-Walkers have that kind of "toxic and corrosive" blood.))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

Noticing a faint smell of death from ourside the den, martin quickly asked "David, where do you keep the energy drain nullifier potions?" David responded "in my bag, it's the pale green bottles" martin ordered "hand me one, drink one for yourself, grab the rest and follow me"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Noticing a faint smell of death from ourside the den, martin quickly asked "David, where do you keep the energy drain nullifier potions?" David responded "in my bag, it's the pale green bottles" martin ordered "hand me one, drink one for yourself, grab the rest and follow me"


(No offense, but Energy Drain Nullifier Potions sound like a half-assed way for you to not be affected by whatever is going on. Either that, or David has some serious Potion-Ex-Machina going on)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Prevents physical energy drain not mana drain, and do you think an alchemist wouldn't have a potion for most problems on hamd at any given time?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Prevents physical energy drain not mana drain, and do you think an alchemist wouldn't have a potion for most problems on hamd at any given time?)


(Ah, I see. Reminds me of a certain potion from Skyrim. There's only so many potions you can fit into one bag before you have to wonder why you put such a specific one in there)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(And it only prevents losing stamina, they'll still be affected by the death magic via draining their health, but they won't succumb to physical weakness due to lack of energy until nearly dead. Basically a temporary stop gap until the caster is stopped or they die)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (And it only prevents losing stamina, they'll still be affected by the death magic via draining their health, but they won't succumb to physical weakness due to lack of energy until nearly dead)


(How big is his bag of potions?)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Actually, no, Jin did cut his finger. The Void-Walkers have that kind of "toxic and corrosive" blood.))


(I know that already, however if he cut his finger on anything it wasn't Gryphil's blade because it was an illusion. Phantom wound one of my abilities causes the victim to think they got an injury. Gryphil won't fight face to face because he'll lose so he uses tricks)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Well that'd be his entire backpack, due to only carrying the two swords he got from jin by his waist. Everything in the bag is just his potion bottles. They rarely carry food unless they know it'll be scarce, they tend to hunt and eat during travel. But if they do Martin carries it in his bag)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> (I know that already, however if he cut his finger on anything it wasn't Gryphil's blade because it was an illusion. Phantom wound one of my abilities causes the victim to think they got an injury. Gryphil won't fight face to face because he'll lose so he uses tricks)


((Then how do you explain this ?))



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The blood drops down and reveals to be silver-white in color, almost like silver itself in liquid form. As it drops on the ground, a puff of smoke can be seen lifting up into the air as the drop burns the ground like fire burning sands.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

(If any one has heard of Fate/ Stay Night, this antagonist's bounded field works similarly to how Shinji Matou's one works. It drains the mana in the life force of the victims, eventually drawing out the unlucky victim's soul, or causing the victim to die of mana asphyxiation and then taking their soul before it can be brought into the after life. This is essentially a tool for collecting souls, similar to Skyrim's soul trap spell, but using the Necromancer as both the caster and soul gem, rather than just the caster.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((Then how do you explain this ?))


Easy. Its an illusion. The skill makes people see things. Really its up to you whether its all in his head or he actually cut his finger but the knife he thought he cut it with was just a sharp rock.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> It drains the mana in the life force of the victims, eventually drawing out the unlucky victim's soul, or causing the victim to die of mana asphyxiation and then taking their soul before it can be brought into the after life.


((Well, since the Void-Walkers have their mana energy separated from their own life-force, I guess they're still OK within this field ?))


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

(Not quite. Their life force would still contain mana, but it wouldn't be intermixed with the mana used in magic, and therefore wouldn't be affected by using magic. They would be able to use magic without draining their life energy, but their soul is still made of mana and would be affected by the spell. This is the kind of spell that you have to be literally dead to avoid being affected by it. Even non-sentient organisms are affected by the bounded field. Mana is essential to life. You can separate mana from your life force, but you can't seperate it from your soul.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

(Don't worry too much, though, the soul harvesting part only really affects those with weaker souls. It can't harvest any of our characters' souls unless we are killed by something aside from the bounded field.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(The sudden change in the air makes Jin and his whole tribe tremble and fall down on their knees.)

JIN - W-what... what the hell...

(The Drajuma Void-Walker falls unconscious, and Jin's children soon collapse on the ground as well. Then, his wife. Jin starts to panic.)

JIN - N-NO !...

(Kiba, one of the Gajuma Void-Walkers, in the form of a minotaur with dark-red fur, tries to hold his ground in desperation.)

KIBA - The sensation... is... overwhelming...

(While panicking, Jin notices the red spheres flying from the south entrance.)

JIN - When in doubt... Black Holes !

(As if by mere instincts, he flicks his paw and creates four massive Ward Black Holes, each with a diameter of around 2000 meters, on the path of the spheres. The black holes appear to "swallow" the spheres whole.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (The sudden change in the air makes Jin and his whole tribe tremble and fall down on their knees.)
> 
> JIN - W-what... what the hell...
> 
> ...


(Real legit there pal. You made 4 black holes that could probably swallow an entire city each, and if that's not busted to all hell, I don't know what is)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

As if the spheres could see the black holes ahead of them, they swerved to avoid the massive black holes and flew around them. The spheres increased their speed and hit an invisible barrier, where they transformed into huge magic circles surrounded by sinister arcane letters. The invisible barrier became visible, and  created huge walls of reddish energy. Another massive circle appeared above the city, and created a ceiling of energy.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(When do I join in the story?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(Feel i should inform you the den Martin and David are in is a makeshift 7' wide by 4' tall hole leading to a 12' high room that is 14' wide and 15' long located in a hill behind the inn. And still partially recovering from the fall it is possible they may or may not be conscious)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Feel i should inform you the den Martin and David are in is a makeshift 7' wide by 4' tall hole leading to a 12' high room that is 14' wide and 15' long located in a hill behind the inn. And still partially recovering from the fall it is possible they may or may not be conscious)


(that's like oddly specific lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 24, 2016)

(It was in case anything would happen while i was away from my phone, and to make it clear that Jin wouldn't fit in the den)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

(So there was 4 Black Holes in the city that each are 1 Mile+ in their size that Jin created. Don't you think that's a bit busted? As in, completely?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

(Jin, the black holes are gonna eat the entire city D:


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'd spend a few more pages talking with you about how my life-force detection could tell between an actual living being and a hologram that you so called "an illusion", so there's no way you could be on the tree without me knowing it... but, heh, I'mma just let you have your own little fun this time)


I don't really understand you. I like really don't, you can pull powers and abilities out of nowhere but no one else can there can't be surprises to you. I'll give you this if you just continued the rp instead of talking out of it you would understand how your abilities couldn't track me. If you look at my CS again there was something left unexplained so think again about how there's no way I could go without you knowing it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (So there was 4 Black Holes in the city that each are 1 Mile+ in their size that Jin created. Don't you think that's a bit busted? As in, completely?)


(I do sort of agree that there needs to be a limit to how large they can be, as well as how many chains or swords he can have out at once. Sorry. This is just the beginning of the RP, and having characters too powerful to start with will limit how much they can grow in the future. You can still learn the abilities throughout the RP, along with your other abilities your character will learn that you put in that file, but maybe start smaller. This is a tales RP, so our characters will hopefully be working together a lot. It's difficult to build characters if they're already leagues above the other people they're fighting alongside with. Understand? Sorry, I'm not trying to be rude, its just that I think that it will be a better experience for everyone, including you, if Jin is near the other characters level in strength. Just want to clear that up.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I do sort of agree that there needs to be a limit to how large they can be, as well as how many chains or swords he can have out at once. Sorry. This is just the beginning of the RP, and having characters too powerful to start with will limit how much they can grow in the future. You can still learn the abilities throughout the RP, along with your other abilities your character will learn that you put in that file, but maybe start smaller. This is a tales RP, so our characters will hopefully be working together a lot. It's difficult to build characters if they're already leagues above the other people they're fighting alongside with. Understand? Sorry, I'm not trying to be rude, its just that I think that it will be a better experience for everyone, including you, if Jin is near the other characters level in strength. Just want to clear that up.)


That's unfortunate, just when I was going to beat the beatable.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

(But there IS a necromancer with God-like powers attacking the city. I don't think characters at LV1 can do much about that)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (...Having characters too powerful to start with will limit how much they can grow in the future. You can still learn the abilities throughout the RP, along with your other abilities your character will learn that you put in that file, but maybe start smaller... It's difficult to build characters if they're already leagues above the other people they're fighting alongside with.)


(I agree with this idea.)
(I'm still waiting for a part to join the story.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (But there IS a necromancer with God-like powers attacking the city. I don't think characters at LV1 can do much about that)


(The Necromancer's bounded field is what makes him strong. His magic attacks mainly consist of converting souls- those spheres of white flame- into necroflame and throwing necrofire balls at his opponent. Aside from that, the only magic usable in combat is using a soul to create a golem familiar, which is large, but fragile. His necroflame attacks are able to be blocked by most shield spells, but are not absorbed by dispelling spells, because the soul used is reverted into its original form in a weakened, unusable state, and is then reclaimed by the Necromancer. In close combat he attacks using a combination of Necroflame and slashes with a rapier. 

He only has so many souls at his immediate disposal, so if he runs out he can only use minor flame spells. The difference between necroflame and normal fire is that necroflame causes more damage and can cause a temporary illness known as Contamination, which moderately increases mana usage.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

(Just wondering, the way the necromancer's emitting field of aura and it's mana draining abilities. Would that also mean the dark aura field drains the mana energy needed to use magic? Is it possible for a person to have some kind of temporary mana coating to avoid the life drain for a short time, like a hazmat sut to protect against radiation? And since my character derives their magic energy from their own life force "aka his HP," Would that affect him?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> there was something left unexplained


(The only thing I see is this)



lyar said:


> Weapons: _Bellona_, his favorite little knife that he calls "lucky" but it is actually enchanted with a power that is unknown to him.


(How and why would you use something that's enchanted with a power you don't know ? What if it's cursed and it can possess you ?)
(And, aren't you supposed to detail everything of your character ? Instead of having something "left unexplained" ? 'Cuz last I check, I just use everything I've listed beforehand.)

(Simply put : No-one can get out of my life-force detection, even if you're camouflaged, using illusion, or whatever. Unless you conveniently have something to go against that but somehow, I dunno, it's "unknown" to you ?
Talk about logic holes.
How about you look at my CS as well and think again about how there's anyway possible you could go without me knowing it ?)

---


DragonMaster21 said:


> (I do sort of agree that there needs to be a limit to how large they can be, as well as how many chains or swords he can have out at once. Sorry. This is just the beginning of the RP, and having characters too powerful to start with will limit how much they can grow in the future.


(Well... I posted everything I had to begin with before the RP started, and you said you were OK with it, so... I dunno, I thought I was good to go)
(... Welp, I'll go easier with the magic part, but the Void-Walkers' combat skills with weapons remain the same... on and, just so you know...)


DragonMaster21 said:


> In close combat he attacks using a combination of Necroflame and slashes with a rapier.


(I'm coming for him)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ((How and why would you use something that's enchanted with a power you don't know ? What if it's cursed and it can possess you ?)
> (And, aren't you supposed to detail everything of your character ? Instead of having something "left unexplained" ? 'Cuz last I check, I just use everything I've listed beforehand.)


_I _knew the power the whole time and so what if its cursed? So what if it possessed my character? That's out of your hands just like your abilities are out of my hands. No one ever said I _had _to explain everything especially if it has to do with his backstory or character progression. You explained all your stuff only because that stuff was pre-existing just like your character. I made a character _almost _specifically for this scenario. Even so my character had obvious things that made him balanced and not invincible.
If you had just listened to me from the beginning on the first page you would had no problems, I tried to help make things smoother.

Oh and about that life force stuff: Think outside the box.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Even so my character had obvious things that made him balanced and not invincible.


(Undetectable through life-force detection... such balanced, much vincible, so visible...
Why don't you just say why I can't detect you, instead of making me guess ?
... I give up. Logic holes hurt my brain.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ... I give up. Logic holes hurt my brain.)


(Cuz it's like a Kangaroo that can make as many city-sized black holes he wants, controls everything, autoing against everything there is, has ReQuip, and other things just so he doesn't have a weakness ever had any logic to it at all.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Just wondering, the way the necromancer's emitting field of aura and it's mana draining abilities. Would that also mean the dark aura field drains the mana energy needed to use magic? Is it possible for a person to have some kind of temporary mana coating to avoid the life drain for a short time, like a hazmat sut to protect against radiation? And since my character derives their magic energy from their own life force "aka his HP," Would that affect him?)


(Yeah, it does, but its magic draining effects take hold slowly. At first, it targets only the mana actively being produced and consumed in cellular respiration, as well as mana consumed with the body's chemical energy in motor and peripheral nerves and voluntary muscle movements. This produces the intense fatigue. After that, it begins to drain mana neccessary for magic (the mana that is located within both the mana lobe and magic circuits- the mana lobe is the main part of the brain responsible for mana production and the magic circuits). Finally, it either goes to town on the mana of the lungs and heart, causing either breathing failure or cardiac arrest, or it attacks the soul directly. All mana in the body's system is part of their lifeforce except for Jin's tribe.)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (The only thing I see is this)
> 
> 
> (How and why would you use something that's enchanted with a power you don't know ? What if it's cursed and it can possess you ?)
> ...


(Ok, thanks a lot for understanding.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Why don't you just say why I can't detect you, instead of making me guess ?


Because if I tell you, you would know thus ruining the surprise.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> All mana in the body's system is part of their lifeforce except for Jin's tribe


(I'm still having trouble trying to see what kind of effect this field can actually do to my tribe, and as such I've no idea how to play my characters accordingly :| )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

(So I doubt I can just walk in when the city is surrounded by walls, city-sized black holes, and plagued to all hell?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

lyar said:


> Because if I tell you, you would know thus ruining the surprise.


(And if you don't tell me, you can make logic holes all you want)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And if you don't tell me, you can make logic holes all you want)


Yeah and I guess you'll just have to trust me.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Yeah, it does, but its magic draining effects take hold slowly. At first, it targets only the mana actively being produced and consumed in cellular respiration, as well as mana consumed with the body's chemical energy in motor and peripheral nerves and voluntary muscle movements. This produces the intense fatigue. After that, it begins to drain mana neccessary for magic (the mana that is located within both the mana lobe and magic circuits- the mana lobe is the main part of the brain responsible for mana production and the magic circuits). Finally, it either goes to town on the mana of the lungs and heart, causing either breathing failure or cardiac arrest, or it attacks the soul directly. All mana in the body's system is part of their lifeforce except for Jin's tribe.)



(Oh. I guess that means my character can't just walk into the town with all that aura in the air. Plus the appearing black holes.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Oh. I guess that means my character can't just walk into the town with all that aura in the air. Plus the appearing black holes.)


(And also cuz there's a wall :/)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (And also cuz there's a wall :/)


(*insert Trump wall reference here*)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (This is enough of a reason for me to completely ignore character interaction with you.)


Is it? A little mystery and you can't handle it. Irony of all this is that I had never planned for my character to win the fight but it's irrelevant now. I only wish you understood what @DragonMaster21 meant by being on an even playing field with the other players.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (And also cuz there's a wall :/)


(The wall is around the surrounding forest as well, not just the city.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 24, 2016)

(@DragonMaster21 : So, um, any idea what this field can do to my tribe, if our mana is seperated from our life force ? I wanna know so I can play my characters accordingly, without causing conflicts)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@DragonMaster21 : So, um, any idea what this field can do to my tribe, if our mana is seperated from our life force ? I wanna know so I can play my characters accordingly, without causing conflicts)


(You already caused conflicts by being busted bruh :/)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Avoiding life-force detection comes to mind. Unless you're dead.)


Oh my your first guess! Now you're thinking outside the box but unfortunately its not correct. You can only detect life force when life is there so what could that mean?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (The wall is around the surrounding forest as well, not just the city.)


(Well looks like the place doesn't want to be accessed so easily. I think some travel and training is in order.) 

(As for that mystery, I think I've seen something similar to his ability from an anime show.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (As for that mystery, I think I've seen something similar to his ability from an anime show.)


Really? Feel free to guess if you want to help Jin here


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@DragonMaster21 : So, um, any idea what this field can do to my tribe, if our mana is seperated from our life force ? I wanna know so I can play my characters accordingly, without causing conflicts)



(I would say that you need to either change their life and mana separation to a seperation of life mana and magic use mana, or the bounded field could be thinning the amount of oxygen in the air as well as absorbing mana from other people. Those low oxygen levels would contribute to the fatigue.

Also, I think that people are allowed to have some parts of their abilities a mystery. Right now, I would prefer if the both of you stopped arguing and calmed down. I don't want PCs killing eachother yet, any way. I don't mind holes of logic, because holes can be patched up throughout the course of the story. I don't want to see any more griping against eachother, from _*ANYONE*. _ I haven't revealed everything about my character's backstory, and I don't expect any one else to unless they absolutely want to. Understood? If so, we can continue with the RP.

As for people looking to join: character race should not be a problem. Almost every fantasy race aside from Dwarf or fairy is available. Gajuma are very diverse. Dragons can take anyform from asiam to european to whatever. Even Wyverns. However, if your issue is with finding a place to join, after this battle with the Necromancer we will be hopefully traveling to a new city, possibly Berna, depending on the circumstances. You are allowed to take part there if you like.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I would say that you need to either change their life and mana separation to a seperation of life mana and magic use mana, or the bounded field could be thinning the amount of oxygen in the air as well as absorbing mana from other people. Those low oxygen levels would contribute to the fatigue.


(I'll go for the oxygen-depleting part ; however, does our Void Armor, giving us 50% resistance to magic, help any in this situation ?)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, I think that people are allowed to have some parts of their abilities a mystery. Right now, I would prefer if the both of you stopped arguing and calmed down. I don't want PCs killing eachother yet, any way. I don't mind holes of logic, because holes can be patched up throughout the course of the story. I don't want to see any more griping against eachother, from _*ANYONE*. _ I haven't revealed everything about my character's backstory, and I don't expect any one else to unless they absolutely want to. Understood?


(Sorry...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

lyar said:


> Really? Feel free to guess if you want to help Jin here


(Ok, one of the illusionist character's abilities should be similar to Meleoron's Perfect Plan from HxH. Here's a wiki explenation: "While holding his breath, Meleoron can use an advanced form of his invisibility, becoming not only invisible, but also becoming completely indetectable by scent, contact, or en, an ability used to percieve users through their emitting body aura. According to him, this completely hides his presence to the point where others would simply overlook him inproximity without being consciously aware of it.")
(On combination with illusions, it's safe to infer that he can make lifeform analyzing tactic users think he's there when in reality he's either gone or moving to a different position unsuspectingly. I may be wrong but that's my theory.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Ok, one of the illusionist character's abilities should be similar to Meleoron's Perfect Plan from HxH. Here's a wiki explenation: "While holding his breath, Meleoron can use an advanced form of his invisibility, becoming not only invisible, but also becoming completely indetectable by scent, contact, or en, an ability used to percieve users through their emitting body aura. According to him, this completely hides his presence to the point where others would simply overlook him inproximity without being consciously aware of it.")
> (On combination with illusions, it's safe to infer that he can make lifeform analyzing tactic users think he's there when in reality he's either gone or moving to a different position unsuspectingly. I may be wrong but that's my theory.)


(He'd have to either be undead like that skeletal race or somehow cloak/conceal his very life force, so I don't think this theory works well.)
(But I don't care anymore, let's just get to the RP. Last I check, I was making my way towards the south gate, planning to go head on with him.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(By the way, does our Void Armor, giving us 50% resistance to magic, help any in resisting the effects of the bounded field ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (By the way, does our Void Armor, giving us 50% resistance to magic, help any in resisting the effects of the bounded field ?)


(Jin wants bs way to not have have any debuffs on him. Ever.)


----------



## lyar (Jul 25, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Ok, one of the illusionist character's abilities should be similar to Meleoron's Perfect Plan from HxH. Here's a wiki explenation: "While holding his breath, Meleoron can use an advanced form of his invisibility, becoming not only invisible, but also becoming completely indetectable by scent, contact, or en, an ability used to percieve users through their emitting body aura. According to him, this completely hides his presence to the point where others would simply overlook him inproximity without being consciously aware of it.")
> (On combination with illusions, it's safe to infer that he can make lifeform analyzing tactic users think he's there when in reality he's either gone or moving to a different position unsuspectingly. I may be wrong but that's my theory.)


Well done. Its not exactly that though.


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin wants bs way to not have have any debuffs on him. Ever.)


Leave it to @DragonMaster21 to decide don't bother


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Jin wants bs way to not have have any debuffs on him. Ever.)


(*impatient/annoyed sigh*)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (He'd have to either be undead like that skeletal race or somehow cloak/conceal his very life force, so I don't think this theory works well.)


(There's this ability in a show, Hunter X Hunter, called Zetsu, it allows users to hide all of their aura emitting from their bodies so they don't get detected. I'm sure something similar is being used by the illusionist.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> As if the spheres could see the black holes ahead of them, they swerved to avoid the massive black holes and flew around them. The spheres increased their speed and hit an invisible barrier, where they transformed into huge magic circles surrounded by sinister arcane letters. The invisible barrier became visible, and  created huge walls of reddish energy. Another massive circle appeared above the city, and created a ceiling of energy.


(Jin looks around with sweats all over his face as he tries to keep his head clean.)

JIN - N-not... not good...

(He then lands down and gets near the unconscious members. He raises his paw up and takes a deep breath, then starts focusing the air around him and causes it to spiral around his tribe.)
(Jin's mothers, Tirany and Mina, slowly opens their eyes, then Jin's children, and the others, as the air rotates around them.)

TIRANY - J-Jin !

JIN - M-mom... !

MINA - Y-you look really pale ! What's going on ?

JIN - I'm trying to keep the air flowing within this field... I saw four spheres of energy coming from the south, not very far from here... a necromancer is attacking... !

TIRANY - W-what !?

KIBA - E-everyone's passing out, I only see our tribe remains !

JIN - This field is draining their mana and depleting the oxygen inside ; our mana regeneration overcomes the draining rate, but the fatigue effect is wearing us down...

TIRANY - Leave that to me... keep the air going.

(Tirany takes out what looks like a lyre made of gold and ivory, and flaps her wings to lift herself off the ground. Then, while in the air, she brings the lyre up front and lets her paws go, letting the lyre "float" in front of her. With a flick of her paws along the strings, she sends out a wave of regenerative energy, white in color, across the entire area.)

TIRANY - *You're filled with determination.*

(Several sunlight shines down at each and every of the tribe members. One by one, they stand back up, fully recovered from the effect.)

JIN - No more time to waste. Let's move ! Requip : Star Detonator !

(Jin calls down the clouds from above the sky and forms a black mist around him, covering his neck, wrists and legs. All other members follow him, but only black mists around their body, as they call upon their power "Astral-Assaulter" to shield themselves in essence of the void. Jin then clenches his fists and points his paw at the south gate, where the necromancer is located.)

JIN - Over there !


[EDIT : Restriction really wanna be at my throat today, it seems]


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 25, 2016)

(WthefokIjustMissed)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (WthefokIjustMissed)


(Not much. The RP story is starting to begin, we all were presumed beginners and came across a large city with a giant wall surrounding it. A necromancer used his magic to drain everyone of their life energy and mana (fuel used to power magic abilities.) The wall is surrounding the city as well as a large forest surrounding the city too. The area is covered with a dark aura that will inflict Mana Drain. In the sky there are red giant orbs emitting the aura. CS characters won't be killed by it since the aura can only kill weaker people with weaker souls, but you will slowly suffer fatigue and Mana Drain inside the aura. )
(The objective is to work together to figure out how to deal with the Necromancer without getting killed by his additional fire-blasting abilities. Got all that?)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Not much. The RP story is starting to begin, we all were presumed beginners and came across a large city with a giant wall surrounding it. A necromancer used his magic to drain everyone of their life energy and mana (fuel used to power magic abilities.) The wall is surrounding the city as well as a large forest surrounding the city too. The area is covered with a dark aura that will inflict Mana Drain. In the sky there are red giant orbs emitting the aura. CS characters won't be killed by it since the aura can only kill weaker people with weaker souls, but you will slowly suffer fatigue and Mana Drain inside the aura. )
> (The objective is to work together to figure out how to deal with the Necromancer without getting killed by his additional fire-blasting abilities. Got all that?)


(Indeed.. But lol, my character has been sleeping for a long while now XD)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince abruptly wakes up, sweating and tense. A burning pain at his chest pulses on and on.

“W-what-…” he looks outside the window.



“Shoot!” he quickly takes his sword, checks his armor, then runs towards the window, opening the window quickly, then jumping down, tumbling over as he lands.



He swiftly scans around the area, gripping his sword tightly, and sees Jin and some creatures at a group. He dashes towards the group, tapping on Jin as he reaches the group.

"Ack,,." he briefly holds on his chest for a bit as it still internally burns withn “What's.... what's happening?!” he questions with a slightly panicked tone, but yet maintains a calm voice.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince abruptly wakes up, sweating and tense. A burning pain at his chest pulses on and on.
> 
> “W-what-…” he looks outside the window.
> 
> ...


(As soon as Vince gets close, he starts to feel the internal pain inside easing up and fading away. He sees a Drajuma with a lyre in her hands, and senses regenerative energy coming from her.)

JIN - A necromancer is planning to harvest everyone's soul in this entire city. Me and my tribe is planning to kick his ass.

(Jin points his paw at his tribe, which appears to consist of around 30 Void-Walker creatures.)

JIN - Stick with us, and we should be OK.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince nods, "yeah," then looks at the Drajuma, "will she be fine?" he breathes a little easier as the feels the regenerative energy.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> Vince nods, "yeah," then looks at the Drajuma, "will she be fine?" he breathes a little easier as the feels the regenerative energy.


(The Drajuma can be seen slightly sweating, but she doesn't seem to show any sign of being worn out or exhausted yet.)

TIRANY - I'll be fine, warrior. Now let us be swift and waste no more time !

(The tribe continues their way forward.)


DragonMaster21 said:


> He pulled out his wand and started to head towards the southern entrance.


(Lucian suddenly starts to feel his mana and stamina regenerating much faster than normal. He sees a white aura surrounding him, then the large Gajuma catching up to him, the one he met at the inn earlier.)
(The large Gajuma takes notice of the exhausted look on Lucian's face, and brings his paw near the latter. The essence of the wind starts to spiral around Lucian and refilling the oxygen in his blood.)

JIN - Stay close to my tribe, magician. You do not wanna go against whoever is doing this by yourself.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

Realizing the den was running out of air Martin shouted to David "the den is running out of air we need to get outside, grab your swords and your bag."
*silence*
*Martin looks around and sees David collapsed on the far side of the den holding a still corked bottle*
"You didn't drink the potion...damn it. Guess i'm carrying you out"
*bends down and picks him up by the shoulders*
"Hopefully i'll be able to get us out before i pass out too"
*begins moving up the tunnel leading outside, davids feet dragging across the ground*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Realizing the den was running out of air Martin shouted to David "the den is running out of air we need to get outside, grab your swords and your bag."
> *silence*
> *Martin looks around and sees David collapsed on the far side of the den holding a still corked bottle*
> "You didn't drink the potion...damn it. Guess i'm carrying you out"
> ...


(As the two get out of the tunnel, a strange sensation comes into them as what feels like regenerative energy flows through their body. Martin and David feels the air becoming lighter and easier to breath, their mana quickly being refilled, and their stamina quickly restored. From his location, in a distance, towards the town, where the inn is located, Martin sees a Drajuma flying, with what looks like a music instrument floating in front of her. White waves of energy form around her and cover a large area around.
Next to her is Jin himself.
Martin recognizes the group of Gajumas on the ground as Jin's tribe, the Void-Walkers, all dressed in some kind of black jacket that resembles Jin's, which he soon comes to recall as "Void Armor", the armor that gives the wearer 50% resistance to hostile magic effects.
Martin also sees that among them is the werewolf Gajuma earlier, with the paladin armor, and Lucian, the magician that healed him and his brother when they fell through the roof of the inn.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"My brother passed out before drinking the potion in his hand, pass it your mother. Resorative magic covering this wide has to be exhausting. The potion should help keep her energy up. We have others in his bag, but they're not labeled thiugh i should be able to guess what they are. What's causing this? I can tell it's death magic by the smell that barrier is giving off." 
*reaches into the bag and pulls out several bottles filled with a thick pale orange liquid*
"If this is a necromancer these should come in handy, helps protect against fire but won't stop the secondary effects of necroflame, David has yet to find a plant for using to make a potion that can..."
*Martins expression goes from anger to worry*
"The townspeople...whatever this aura is, it's allowing me to detect a large electrical field imbalance throughout the town. Half of them are dead, the rest are barely holding on. We have to stop this guy."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "My brother passed out before drinking the potion in his hand, pass it your mother. Resorative magic covering this wide has to be exhausting. The potion should help keep her energy up. We have others in his bag, but they're not labeled thiugh i should be able to guess what they are. What's causing this? I can tell it's death magic by the smell that barrier is giving off."
> *reaches into the bag and pulls out several bottles filled with a thick pale orange liquid*
> "If this is a necromancer these should come in handy, helps protect against fire but won't stop the secondary effects of necroflame, David has yet to find a plant for using to make a potion that can..."
> *Martins expression goes from anger to worry*
> "The townspeople...whatever this aura is, it's allowing me to detect a large electrical field imbalance throughout the town. Half of them are dead, the rest are barely holding on. We have to stop this guy."


(The Drajuma flicks her paws along the strings. *A halo shines upon David* and covers him in a white aura. Martin sees him slowly waking up.)

TIRANY - Do not worry about me, warriors. Right now, it's your safety that matters the most.

(Despite constantly healing everyone in the vicinity, she shows no sign of exhaustion or being under the fatigue of oxygen depletion. Martin sees that it's Jin regenerating the air with his element Wind.)
(Jin shows Martin and David his black jacket.)

JIN - 50% resistance to magic, fellas. That guy's flame got nothing on us. Also, our mana renegeration is 10% per second, totally out-speeds his mana-draining rate. In other words, you keep the potion for yourselves.


((Yo, I made this myself))
forums.furaffinity.net: [RP] Episode 2 - Wrong Side of Heaven
((Care to join ?))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"See if you can wake up that priest, we could use his expertise with fire in this battle"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "See if you can wake up that priest, we could use his expertise with fire in this battle"


((Uh... who now ? What priest ?))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

(The Ashen Order Priest of the Jagged Fang, we kind of knocked out, chained up, and left against a tree)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*Far outside the giant city walls, a lone wandering individual accompanied by 3 minions is examining the aura flowing throughout the landscape. Curious, he moves closer towards it and looks for an entrance.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 25, 2016)

Lucian was relieved and grateful that the other people showed up. Now that he could think clearly, he was sure that he couldn't do this alone.

He was silent as the others talked to eachother as they went to confront the supposed necromancer who caused this, but was forming a strategy for himself in the fight to come.

_From the books I've read at the academy, this bounded field was definitely set up by a necromancer. That means the probability of the enemy using Necroflame is high, so I should be prepared to use dissipate and a mana shield. But I doubt he will be able to raise the dead- despite what the Drajuma says, I doubt their souls have been taken yet. However, there's a chance he can summon a golem. I should avoid close combat, but casting my spells might put the others at risk... Wait, did I bring my performance gems? Yes, but their in my room at the Inn... Dammit._ _I'll use my escapist's charm.
_
"Wait up a moment. I need to do something quick," Lucian said.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Very well, while we wait let's get that Jagged Fang priest to cooperate since he's here"

*walks over to the priest, and electrocutes him to wake him up*

"Don't take this the wrong way but at the moment I don't care what you're doing here, you will help us defeat whoever is attacking the village or i'll kill you right here and right now"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Let's assume that my tribe is waiting for you two to mind your business (Lucian getting his gloves, I think, and Martin waking the priest up by force) ; we'll continue when you two are done)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*The wanderer, Jarvis moves up close to the giant wall to scale it's size, the surroundings, and any possible way to get over the wall. He wonders if it's climbable. He sends one of his minions to attempt to go up the wall while his 2 others in opposite directions of the wall to find an entrance. Jarvis begins to try digging under the wall.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*places left hand over priests mouth, while his right hand crackled with electricity*

"But before i undo those chains, you're going to answer one question. However if i don't like your answer, then once the threat is dealt i'll kill you anyway. Nod if you understand the situation"

*the priest nods*

"What does the ashen order want with my brother? His dragon-fire isn't suited for combat he's never able to use it whenever he wants and certainly not for longer than a few seconds. Our family has a very strong history with the thunder order but he possesses no combat suited abilities, so why are you here?"

*the priest whispers to Martin, while gesturing his eyes at Martins now ignited hand which was still arcing electricity*

Martin replies whispering back "I see...you made a mistake due to bad information...my mother died before you could get a description of me, so you acted on what you knew, unaware i had a brother..."

*Martin undoes the chains keeping him restrained against the tree*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 25, 2016)

Kneeling down, Lucian quickly counted the members of Jin's tribe and the two Drajuma. He held his index and middle finger together and made a swiping gesture. A pile of black bracelets with a turqoise gem inlaid into them appeared with a small popping sound.

"Distribute these bracelets among yourselves and wear them. I'll need to be able to fight without worrying about anyone getting into my line of fire," Lucian said. He put three on his own wrist, adjusting the straps to secure them snug against his skin. He tapped the gems twice, to make sure they were functional.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Jin's tribe members seem to have trouble trusting Lucian's words. Coming from their own experience of dealing with enchanted gears that usually turn out to be cursed, they appear to hold somewhat of a disbelief towards Lucian's effort to help.)

JIN - Uh, first off, who are we actually dealing with, again ? And what do these bracelets do ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*Jarvis reached about 10 ft under on the side of the city wall after 15 minutes, he expects that he'll have to keep going.* 
"Judging by the size of the wall, I may have to dig another 10 to 20 feet more to actually reach the bottom of it," he thought to himself. 
*He continues digging.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin's tribe members seem to have trouble trusting Lucian's words. Coming from their own experience of dealing with enchanted gears that usually turn out to be cursed, they appear to hold somewhat of a disbelief towards Lucian's effort to help.)
> 
> JIN - Uh, first off, who are we actually dealing with, again ? And what do these bracelets do ?


"From what I've learned, we're dealing with a necromancer desperate to harvest souls. Don't ask me for what- it could be anything from raising the dead to summoning demons. As for these," Lucian gestured to the bracelets, "Performance Gems. They act as ally markers. With them, my spells won't affect you unless said spells are beneficial, and will continue towards their target rather than being blocked. You'll also be protected from eachother's attacks, so you can fight more freely than you could normally," Lucian explained.

Going on, he gestured to his other two bracelets that he had equipped, "These are skill gems. I'm not trained in combat, so without these I would be a sitting duck. Using these, however, I can have both the reflexes and strength neccessary to maneuver around the battle field without being a nuisance to the rest of you."

(Essentially, the Performance Gem stops friendly fire, and Lucian's Skill Gems give him a boost in speed, jump height, and reaction time.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Those'll come in handy"

*picks two up, attaches one around his ankle and tbe other around davids wrist*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*Jarvis finally reaches the bottom part of the wall in the ground after persistent digging. He gets ready to dig a tunnel reaching up to the surface on the other side of the giant wall.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Jin looks at the bracelets with a now impressed and astonished look on his face.)

JIN - Definiely gonna come in handy.

(He equips the one in his wrist. The rest of his tribe follow him, although sonewhat reluctantly.)

JIN - Now, about that necromancer...

(He points at his outfit : a black jacket covering a silver-white shirt underneath that cover his torso, and a pair of black tape-bracers around his arms. The base of his bladed wings seem to be "floating" near his back, rather than being actually implanted/built onto his back, for the need of wearing armors.)







JIN - This armor gives us 50% more resistance to hostile magic attacks and effects, but in return allow us to receive double the effects of your beneficial spells.

(Jin readies his paw. Black mists start to form around it.)

JIN - I've hardly ever have to do this before, but... hold still.

(Jin reaches his paw to Lucian's shoulders. The black mists start to wrap around Lucian, materializing a black jacket outside his outfit, and two tape-cloth bracers around his wrists and in between his fingers. When the mists fade away, Lucian finds himself wearing a black jacket and a pair of cloth-tape bracers of the same design as Jin and his tribe members. A strange regenerative energy coming from the very fabric of the new outfit makes Lucian feel his mind get clearer and his mana flow smoother in his veins. Jin gets his paw off Lucian's shoulders, and then proceeds to repeat the same process on Martin and David.)

JIN - This is the least I can do to aid you. Now let's move. The people's lives of this town are up to us to save.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Still wonder what happened to my white tape wraps after we crashed through the roof. To anyone not already aware of the enchantments they have and effects they give, they might appear to be regular bandages. But i did rely on them quite extensively to make the most of my abilities. The most obvious thing about them is they are completely unaffected by fire, know how difficult it was to find something that wouldn't be burned up by my fire magic, and reduced the feedback from my electrified strikes?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*Jarvis reaches the other side of the giant wall. In between him now is the forest and the city, seeing the dark aura and the orb more clearly. He regroups with his 3 minions and begins traveling towards the city.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

JIN - Hmmm... I dunno... maybe you can find something else to replace them after this fight ?

(Jin readies his katana.)

JIN - If you find it hard to use your electrical or fire attacks without worrying about hurting yourself, I suggest giving your weapon a go instead. You're an archer, right ? You can stay behind the line and take the necromancer down by total surprise.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Uh... you know the aura is draining your mana, which is your very life-force, and depleting the oxygen in the air, right ?)


(But I'm not directly in the city yet. Sure the outer aura may get to Jarvis and drain him slowly, but it's not like it's going to rip away his life immediately. He's a tough guy, I'm pretty sure he can endure it for a fair time.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(*re-reads the message*)


Corrupt-Canine said:


> towards the city.


(IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW *beats himself*)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

(Yeah but where's the story supposed to go with him if he doesn't move towards the city? It's comparable to walking through an irradiated town in Fallout New Vegas. With the right amount of endurance and traits, it can be managed for a certain amount of time. What am I supposed to do? Drop dead and scream?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Yeah but where's the story supposed to go with him if he doesn't move towards the city? It's comparable to walking through an irradiated town in Fallout New Vegas. With the right amount of endurance and traits, it can be managed for a certain amount of time. What am I supposed to do? Drop dead and scream?)


(No, I mean I beat myself for not reading your reply clearly, and as such, got the wrong idea)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (No, I mean I beat myself for not reading your reply clearly, and as such, got the wrong idea)


(Oh you thought it meant something else? Ok.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*notices four new and very similar scents*

"Anyone else smell that? Somehow there's 4 new scents southwest of us, all very similar yet distinctly different, i also smell freshly moved dirt...like they dug a path underneath the barrier"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

((Taking part in this RP and hosting *this one* is making my head spin @.@ ))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 25, 2016)

*Jarvis doesn't notice any other people in his sight of vision nor does his minions. He can feel the aura creeping in on his stamina but shrugs it off and keeps his calm look and small grin.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *notices four new and very similar scents*
> 
> "Anyone else smell that? Somehow there's 4 new scents southwest of us, all very similar yet distinctly different, i also smell freshly moved dirt...like they dug a path underneath the barrier"



After examining his new outfit, Lucian turned to Jin and thanked him. 

"Thank you, sir. It's not exactly my style, but the properties of its fabric are far more functional than my academy issued performance suit," Lucian said with a tip of his hat. 

Unable to smell anything unusual because of his meager human nose, Lucian turned to the Drajuma.

"Are you sure? Can you tell how far from us they are?" Lucian asked.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*Jarvis stops for a moment to pull out his large bookbag looking water canteen to take a drink while his minions keep moving forward.* 
"Whoever is emitting this powerful aura has got to have some kind of unique abilities. I wonder if I might gain some if I take a bite out of this person." Jarvis chuckles to himself.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*Jarvis finishes drinking and looks around. He does not want to risk wandering any further into the aura until he has an idea what's ahead of him. He commands his minions to scout the area for any dangers, people, or hostiles. He proceeds to wait against the nearest tree.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Jarvis finishes drinking and looks around. He does not want to risk wandering any further into the aura until he has an idea what's ahead of him. He commands his minions to scout the area for any dangers, people, or hostiles. He proceeds to wait against the nearest tree.*


(As Jin, his tribe and the others make their way forward, Jin suddenly stops in mid way, and starts looking around. His eye flashes white.)

JIN - Someone... or something... is around here !...

TIRANY - Who ?

JIN - Can't tell... very low HP, but they don't seem to be wounded at all...

TIRANY - ... ???

JIN - About 3 of them, somewhere around here. Not sure if they're hostiles... better be careful.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*As the minions continue to explore the landscape, one of them climbs to a high tree to scan the area. The other 2 minions continue to move in different directions.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

"Can't tell how far, the smell of this death magic is screwing with my nose. But three of them are moving in different directions though still in our general direction, while one stopped moving."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

(The wind howls again. Jin's eye flashes white.)

JIN - To the east of the city... very low HP, and is being drained slowly, due to the aura here.

TIRANY - We have to help them !

JIN - Stay on your guard, mom. We can't be sure if they're hostiles or not...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*A minion spots a far group of supposed soldiers of unknown amount. The vision is transferred to Jarvis and to his own surprise to see a possible battalion or a mercenary team. He orders it to observe them more closely.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 26, 2016)

Lucian grit his teeth. 

_If we don't confront the necromancer who set up this bounded field, whoever the intruders are will die before we can save them anyway. 
_
"Wait," Lucian said. "If we go to rescue them now, whoever they are, the person who set up this bounded field might be able to take their souls before we even get there. Our best bet would be to fight the Necromancer as soon as possible. We can't delay."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *A minion spots a far group of supposed soldiers of unknown amount. The vision is transferred to Jarvis and to his own surprise to see a possible battalion or a mercenary team. He orders it to observe them more closely.*


(Upon closer and more carefully observance, Jarvis soon sees that there's one human, and the rest are all Gajumas. He also notices that a number of them wear the same black jacket, and their eyes appear to be black outside and silver-white inside.
Leading them is a large Gajuma with bright fur coat, large ears, long snout and long tail, in a muscular build, with a pair of metallic bladed wings. on his back is a long-bladed katana, and on the two sides of his waist are two machetes, all silver-white in color as well. He appears to be the combat-oriented type.
Flying next to him is a Drajuma with the same color of his fur coat, but is dressed in red robes, playing some sort of musical instrument, and creating white aura around her.)

---


DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian grit his teeth.
> 
> _If we don't confront the necromancer who set up this bounded field, whoever the intruders are will die before we can save them anyway.
> _
> "Wait," Lucian said. "If we go to rescue them now, whoever they are, the person who set up this bounded field might be able to take their souls before we even get there. Our best bet would be to fight the Necromancer as soon as possible. We can't delay."


JIN - We're getting close... I can smell death in his breath, and I can taste his blood already...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*He doesn't recognize any of the Gajumas or where they're from. Although he thinks they're some kind of squad that brings down threats like the aura emitter as a job. He and his minion tries to keep their distance.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

"Once we get close to the necromancer throw me at him, if i push my bioelectric output to the limit i can liquify his brain on contact with my fist. That'll stop him real quick, even if i miss i should be able to transfer it to a flechette and throw it at his heart."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 26, 2016)

*Jarvis' body has sustained some moderate to serious damage from hanging around inside the aura. He begins to try moving far away from the dangerous aura by going outside of the city's vicinity while he has his minions stay inside the walls.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Once we get close to the necromancer throw me at him, if i push my bioelectric output to the limit i can liquify his brain on contact with my fist. That'll stop him real quick, even if i miss i should be able to transfer it to a flechette and throw it at his heart."


JIN - No need to. Best to keep the distance. I can throw a blade straight at his face and a few more from below should be enough to at least dismember him into pieces.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

*As Jarvis exits, he orders his 3 minions to divert their attention to the center of the city and kill whoever is emitting the dark magic. Keeping in mind that there's a squad out to do the same thing, Jarvis wants the life energy flowing through the Necromancer for his own. All 3 begin to make headway to the center by running. Confident that the aura doesn't affect his minions, he decides to go wait outside the city as far as possible.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *As Jarvis exits, he orders his 3 minions to divert their attention to the center of the city and kill whoever is emitting the dark magic. Keeping in mind that there's a squad out to do the same thing, Jarvis wants the life energy flowing through the Necromancer for his own. All 3 begin to make headway to the center by running. Confident that the aura doesn't affect his minions, he decides to go wait outside the city as far as possible.*


(Jin starts to look around, vaguely at the directions of Jarvis' minions, though still uncertain of his drtection range.)

JIN - One of them left. The other 3 are closing in.

KIBA - What's their status ?

JIN - They somehow aren't affected by the aura from within this field...

TIRANY - D-demons !?

(The wind howls stronger.)

JIN - Not demons, just Gajumas, if I'm right...

KIBA - Hostiles ?

JIN - ... I hope not, but I fear the opposite.

(Kiba's horns and the tip of his tail ignite themselves on fire as he cracks his knuckles.)

KIBA - Lunch time starts sooner than I thought.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

*The 3 minions keep running towards the middle of the city, trying to outrace the squad to the Necromancer.*


----------



## lyar (Jul 27, 2016)

(It really seems this rp is at a stalemate huh? I'll try to get the blood pumping back in here but I don't really know how much this will make sense. Also it seems that everybody's location is spread all over which makes things pretty messy and hard to imagine. If we can all just meet up and make this organized it'll be easier. I really liked the story/setting of this rp so I don't want to give up on it but we gotta keep things simple and focused on the big picture so everyone feels involved.)

Gryphil appears suddenly at the side of the magician, Lucian, not paying any mind to the others around. The way he appeared made it seem like he was just getting used to whatever form of travel he just used to get there. Gryphil's blade, _Bellona_, is glowing bright blue and the glow is trailing up Gryphil's forearm. Gryphil seems exhausted, no doubt that the fields the enemy has created has had an effect on him. Gryphil chugs some liquor he had in a flask before speaking specifically to the mage.

"You know what's going on here, how are we going to stop it. Give it to me short, I don't have much energy left." Gryphil stabs his weapon into the ground and kneels beside it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

Martin decides to fill him in "Simply put, a necromancer set up this barrier, draining the mana or life energy of all within it. Those with weak souls will be claimed by the necromancer upon death. Lucian believes we are all strong enough, that we shouldn't have to worry about that happening to us. Take one of the bracelets on the ground, Lucian says they'll keep us from being affected by his and each others harmful magic. We need to stop the necromancer before everyone in the area dies from the effects of this death magic."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin decides to fill him in "Simply put, a necromancer set up this barrier, draining the mana or life energy of all within it. Those with weak souls will be claimed by the necromancer upon death. Lucian believes we are all strong enough, that we shouldn't have to worry about that happening to us. Take one of the bracelets on the ground, Lucian says they'll keep us from being affected by his and each others harmful magic. We need to stop the necromancer before everyone in the area dies from the effects of this death magic."


JIN - We're going with, like, me and 29 other soldiers of my tribe here, and I don't think we need as many as 3 to get to him. My mom helps restore our stamina and health, and I help keep the oxygen flowing... yeah, only 3. My mom, someone capable of putting up a fight, and me, and we're good...

(He then looks away, thinking to himself, and lets out a quiet sigh.)

JIN - Should've just let my tribe be on their own so they won't have to be stuck in this kind of mess, though... I'm such a bad leader... ugh...


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 27, 2016)

(Lol I'm ded at this rp XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (Lol I'm ded at this rp XD)


(totally XD )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"My scales may help protect me from his fire, i must have some connection to fire abilities or that priest wouldn't have tried finding me. While my electric abilities may stop him cold, getting close without knowing what he's capable of is too big a risk. I can't take the chance David could be left on his own, i'm all he has.""


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

*Jarvis's 3 minions are close to reaching the city's outer area and begin slowing down to look around.*


----------



## lyar (Jul 27, 2016)

Gryphil sighs and thinks: _Family just drags you down. _He gets up with a loud groan, he stretches a little and looks at Martin. 
"Suit yourself." He looks at everyone else, "If there's a reward for killing this chump I want a cut so I'm going. Whoever's coming along: try not to trip over yourselves." Gryphil begins to run with a noticeable limp while trying to think of a way to get behind the necromancer without completely collapsing afterwards.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"I never said i wan't going, i'm just not charging in first. Once i know what he can do, i should be able to stop him without much trouble"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

(Gotta make a major change after this : after the fight with the necromancer, which will take place who-knows-when, I'm getting most of my tribe out of the RP, only keeping Jin (main damage-dealer), his mothers Tirany (support) and Mina (tactician) and Kiba (tank))


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 27, 2016)

*The minions now have entered the outer ring of city. They immediately come across some fallen humans that look like they smoked a thousand joints at once and dropped dead.* 
"Well my god, whoever is sucking the life out of these people must be on some kind of killing spree if they are this hellbent on taking souls. Better watch my back and kill this guy as soon as possible. I want whatever mana running through his blood for myself."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 28, 2016)

(K. Sorry I havent been posting. I've been feeling like shit today and yesterday, so I really haven't been doing much.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (K. Sorry I havent been posting. I've been feeling like shit today and yesterday, so I really haven't been doing much.)


(Things involving personal stuff or work related stuff?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 28, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Things involving personal stuff or work related stuff?)


(Neither, I've just been sick. I'll try to be more active tomorrow, depending on how I feel.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I've just been sick


(You're within the necromancer's mana-draining field, that's for sure)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You're within the necromancer's mana-draining field, that's for sure)


(That's... Pretty accurate to what I feel like, actually. )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jul 29, 2016)

(I'm starting to feel better. If I can, I'll try to be active this weekend.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'm starting to feel better. If I can, I'll try to be active this weekend.)


(Good luck, man ; this world can't exist without you lol)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 29, 2016)

(Agreed. I also "might" join back)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 1, 2016)

(All right, I'm able to continue now. We should confront the Necromancer soon and begin fighting.)

The Necromancer could sense the group long before they came into view. An intrigued look came across his face, and tightened his grip on his weapon in anticipation.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I never said i wan't going, i'm just not charging in first. Once i know what he can do, i should be able to stop him without much trouble"


Lucian adjusted his deck of cards on his belt. They were approaching the south entrance now, and the Necromancer was almost in view. An aura of dark energy seemed to be radiating from the south square and spreading like an invisible gas around the city.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2016)

(Im a spectator now)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Jin, i don't suppose you have any wrist/forearm mounted blades i could use? As you probably noticed when me and David were sparring, i'm far better at hand to hand combat than I am with a sword. If i had a pair of them, i think i could take him down with little trouble depending on how he fights"

(Btw what is his weapon? As a Diablo fan i'm inclined to guess it's a wand or dagger, but i'd prefer to know so I get the combat right.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

(Alright, for a better change... Jin doesn't travel with his tribe anymore ; in the current scene, he's only with his two mothers Mina and Tirany, and his brother Kiba)
(Also, for a better clear up : Jin is the main damage-dealer with element Wind, Kiba is the tank that controls Fire, Tirany is a healer, and Mina is an assassin whose summoned blades are cloaked with the Void-Walkers' toxic/corrosive blood)
(This is how Mina looks like)






(And this is Kiba)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Jin, i don't suppose you have any wrist/forearm mounted blades i could use? As you probably noticed when me and David were sparring, i'm far better at hand to hand combat than I am with a sword. If i had a pair of them, i think i could take him down with little trouble depending on how he fights"
> 
> (Btw what is his weapon? As a Diablo fan i'm inclined to guess it's a wand or dagger, but i'd prefer to know so I get the combat right.)


JIN - If I heard it right, this necromancer uses a rapier or something... and since I'm a swordsman, I have a better chance at him, Martin. Let me at him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"He'll expect a swordsman, he won't expect a hand to hand combatant as an opponent. David's still unconcious, I have to try...as a protective brother if nothing else. Though I doubt you'd have any wrist blades much less ones for someone my size."

*pulls out a flechette from the inside of his vest*

"Let's try this"

*charges the enchanted flechette with electricity before throwing it directly at the necromancer*


----------



## lyar (Aug 1, 2016)

Gryphil looks at his "allies" and begins to devise a plan that would use all these guys as distractions, _These guys are flashy so I don't really need to worry about telling them to distract the necromancer for me. I just need to look for my chance, my one chance to strike. _Gryphil begins to straighten his posture to not show the enemy that he is not feeling his best. Gryphil raises his blade. 

"No mess ups. Aim to kill."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "He'll expect a swordsman, he won't expect a hand to hand combatant as an opponent. David's still unconcious, I have to try...as a protective brother if nothing else. Though I doubt you'd have any wrist blades much less ones for someone my size."
> 
> *pulls out a flechette from the inside of his vest*
> 
> ...



As if the Necromancer knew exactly where the incoming fletchette would strike, he knocked it aside  with a flick of his sword. By the right side of his head, a ball of white flame became visible, and then was blown out by some invisible force.

The Necromancer raised an eyebrow with an inquisitive look on his face. "Ah, so there where some diamonds in that rabble after all. I was almost sure that the scent of your souls was just an illusion. A minor miscalculation, to be sure. But one with intriguing results."

The Necromancer turned to face the group directly. "Tell you what. It's a waste of time and effort to set up this bounded field and harvest the souls inside it if I'm going to be offed by group of angry travelers a minute later. So I'll give you a deal: if you can defeat me before your souls are harvested by my bounded field, I will take it down and return all of the souls in this city to their rightful owner. The citizens will still suffer from mild fatigue and flu-like symptoms, but they'll live. If you fail..." he trailed off. He shook his head tauntingly.

With a wave of his sword, he summoned four spheres of Necroflame and prepared to fight.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Tell me something, how'd the electricity charged in the flechette feel? That was a weak charge by my standards. You sure you want to feel the full force of my abilities? You notice the hole in the roof of the inn? I caused that by mistake when i fell through it, considering i'm clearly still alive i'd be worried about how hard it is to kill me if i were you."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> JIN - Big deal.
> 
> (He then flicks his paw up as his eye flashes white. As the wind howls fiercely, the very air inside the necromancer's lungs start to escape and rush out of him through his mouth. At the same time, the ground beneath him turns into a black circle ; immediately afterwards, several silver-white blades thrust up from there and violently impale the necromancer.)
> 
> JIN - How about this : you let everyone live, and I end your suffering right here and right now ? Because if you wanna fuck with a Void-Walker, you're gonna know what going through hell feels like.


(We want to fight him, but not immediately defeat him. If you kill him before we can do anything with him in the story, this whole event will be pointless.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (We want to fight him, but not immediately defeat him. If you kill him before we can do anything with him in the story, this whole event will be pointless.)


(Sorry, sorry, my bad... lemme fix it)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2016)

(*sighs* Dragonmaster is probably going to have to keep reminding Jin to not 1 post hero every single event there is, because I'm simply tired of that sh*t)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

(Is the necro-douche going to respond to my questions?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

(Jin cracks his knuckles and prepares his katana as the necromancer prepares the rapier.)

JIN - You wanna fuck with a grand-master swordsman, you're gonna get fucked "in-deep" indeed...

(He then flicks his paw. The wind howls fiercely, as his eye flashes white. He lets out a smirk)

JIN - Level 15 Necromancer, "Elite" rank. Lots of mana, indeed, but your HP tells me that you're gonna go down real quick...

(Mina prepares her dagger, Kiba readies his hammer, and Tirany gets her lyre on. A white regenerative aura emits from Tirany as it constantly restores everyone's mana.)

JIN - Bring it on !


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Tell me something, how'd the electricity charged in the flechette feel? That was a weak charge by my standards. You sure you want to feel the full force of my abilities? You notice the hole in the roof of the inn? I caused that by mistake when i fell through it, considering i'm clearly still alive i'd be worried about how hard it is to kill me if i were you."


The Necromancer glanced at his sword arm and then back at the Drajuma. "It certainly does tingle. But you really shouldn't underestimate me or my powers. While I can't say that I'm immune to your electricity, it's a small matter to have souls take the brunt of your attacks."


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin cracks his knuckles and prepares his katana as the necromancer prepares the rapier.)
> 
> JIN - You wanna fuck with a grand-master swordsman, you're gonna get fucked "in-deep" indeed...
> 
> ...


Lucian prepared his wand, and his cards began flitting out of his decks to swarm around him. Something told him that this battle was going to last longer than Jin realised. 

_There's no way any mage would set up a bounded field without any sort of protection against attacks. I'm betting that he's charged souls with protecting him... That would act like an extra bit of both armor and health. As he consumes souls, he loses the ability to cast his Necroflame or summon Necromantic Golems, but he reduces the damage taken by attacks. That's a basic Necromancer tactic, taught to all students in the academy.
_
"Be careful. I'm not so sure he's as defenseless as you think." Lucian said, as he began to focus a fire ball.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

*whispers to Kiba*
"Throw me in the air as hard as you can, the last thing he'll expect is a full speed hunting stoop to punch him in the face"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

(Jin glances at Lucian's fire-ball, then at Kiba and Martin, and whispers to them.)

JIN - Better idea... as soon as my mom and I open the black holes with white outlines, throw all your elemental attacks into it. I'll add my wind, too. Then, as soon as the black holes have a white cross in the center, walk away and say "Cool guys don't look at explosion", because the full force of the blast is gonna make him rest in pieces.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"There's no guarantee there aren't enough souls for the barrier to be self-sustaining until everyone in it is dead. We need him alive to ensure it gets dismantled. Besides i can probably burn up whatever he's using to defend himself with my attack, but if it catches him off-guard it might bypass it and knock him out flat on his ass."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

*Jarvis' minions stop mid-way seeing the necromancer in the far distance, realizing the suspected group of fighters already have engaged him.* 
"Well darn, I didn't think he'd come to his opponents. Hearing some of the noise from that direction, he sounds strong, or is it those people I saw from before? Either way, I think I'll strike a surprising blow at the last second." 
*Jarvis examines the area of his minions to see a good spot to attack the target, perhaps up in a large tall tree or building.*


----------



## lyar (Aug 2, 2016)

Gryphil looks at everyone and sighs. He readies himself.
_
All these brutes are fighting head on; what do they expect to accomplish? This necromancer can't have defense against things he doesn't see but I know my attack won't kill him. I'm betting my life on this lets hope that these brutes can get something done after I make an opening and that I live to use Bellona again because I think I found out what she does.... _

Gryphil looks act the distracted enemy, concentrated on the space behind necromancer and then in less than a second he appears behind the him. Gryphil immediately coats his weapon with a corrosive coat and cuts both of the necromancers achilles' tendons. Gryphil falls after his strike, tumbling so he is just a few feet from the necromancer.
_
Bellona allows me to use a short range teleport but I return she drains me and with that last attack I think I've ran dry. I've might have been a tad too reckless this time..._

Gryphil yells before going unconscious, "You idiots better beat this guy!". _Bellona_ glows red for a moment and fades as if the blade was also going on a rest of its own.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 3, 2016)

The Necromancer growled angrily, clutching his severed tendon and looking at the attacker with a merciless snarl.

"Now that," the Necromancer said, "was a major miscalculation."

He sent three bolts of Necroflame towards his unconscious assailant.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*jumps in front of it, absorbing the flame blasts with the scales on his forearms*

"That tickles, you sure that's fire?"
*stifles a groan as he pulls the daggers from the hidden sheathes inside the back of his vest*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 3, 2016)

"Screw it, I'm going to attack him head on." 
*His archer minion rides the back of another minion which begins to run in the necromancer's direction and fires an arrow shot.* 
"I'll keep one back here just in case."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

(Jin takes advantage of Martin distracting the necromancer and signals his team with a gesture lf his paw. They all quickly get out of sight and hide behind the buildings as they close their distance. Jin and Mina get to behind the necromancer, while Tirany and Kiba get to his front, though all still hiding out of sight.)

JIN - Seems like long-ranged attacks will just get knocked out by his sword, and those necroflames might be a problem. We can't summon our blades, mom. Any idea ?

MINA - I got this...

(Mina readies her paw and slams it on the ground. The area beneath the necromancer turns into a black hole ; several blades, at the size of her dagger, thrust up and impale through his feet, locking him on the spot. At the same time, the toxic blood of the Void-Walkers cloaked on the blades start to drain the necromancer's health.)

MINA - Quick ! Get him while he's locked down !

JIN - On it, mom !

(Jin quickly gets to behind the necromancer with his katana readied.)

JIN - SURPRISE MOTHER-FUCKER !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 3, 2016)

("We can't summon our blades, mom."

She does it anyway, I'm confused)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> ("We can't summon our blades, mom."
> 
> She does it anyway, I'm confused)


(Jin means they cannot attack the necromancer with their summoned blades from afar, because he'll just knock the blades out with his rapier ; instead, Mina uses "Blade Impale" to attack the mecromancer right where he stands)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin takes advantage of Martin distracting him and signals his team with a gesture lf his paw. They all quickly get out of sight and hide behind the buildings as they close their distance. Jin and Mina get to behind him, while Tirany and Kiba get to his front, though all still hiding out of sight.)
> 
> JIN - Seems like long-ranged attacks will just get knocked out by his sword, and those necroflames might be a problem. We can't summon our blades, mom. Any idea ?
> 
> ...


A predatory smile spread across the Necromancer. His golem sprung from a pentagram drawn in the ground behind him.

Lucian growled and sent his spheres of flame at the golem, trying to give Jin an opening.

_That's a basic, clay based Golem. Fire alone won't do much, but the shockwave should cause enough of a jolt to give Jin this chance to attack. It looks fragile, but it may be able to regenerate. _


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*stabs the golem with his daggers before delivering a dropkick to its head*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

(With Martin dealing with the golem, Jin continues to focus on the necromancer.)

JIN - GIT REKT M8.

(He brutally and violently slashes two heavy hits across the necromancer's back in a cross pattern. The force of his attack pushes the necromancer forward. He then yells out.)

JIN - Kiba !

(Kiba quickly jumps out of his hiding spot, with his gigantic hammer aiming at the necromancer's head.)

KIBA - I CAME IN LIKE A WREEECKING BAAALL !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

"We still need him alive until he dismantles this barrier"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 3, 2016)

*After seeing the golem, Jarvis's minions quickly hide to avoid being seen and hit by the summoned guardian.* 
"Well back to my original plan..." 
*He searches for a high place to settle and slowly creep up on the necromancer from there.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

*pulling his daggers out of the golem, he begins to rethink his strategy*
"This thing isn't going down by my hands. Kiba can you smash this thing? Otherwise I don't think it's going down. I can't hit hard enough, and my electricity isn't going to work on it"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

(Kiba is already half way through with his swing, and by the time he hears Martin's plan, he's already given the necromancer a heavy hit to the face. He then quickly turns his focus to the golem and gives it another hit from behind with his full force. His hammer starts burning with fire before it comes into contact with the golem.)

KIBA - Hiiiii-ya !

(The hammer hits the golem with such a force that splashes fire everywhere.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

*throws one of his daggers at the necromancers sword arm impaling his wrist*

"Now his rapier is just about useless, can't use it effectively if his wrist won't move"

(For those curious his daggers (he carries two) looks like this but bright polished copper colored blade with a matte black iron handle.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 5, 2016)

(Ugh... Sorry, I'm not trying to be inactive, but it's been busy this week. I probably won't be on at all next week unless I get lucky, because I'm going camping and I probably won't have service until I get back. I promise, I'll get back into the swing of things after I get back from this trip. I'm not meaning to be so inactive, it's just been one thing after another this week.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Ugh... Sorry, I'm not trying to be inactive, but it's been busy this week. I probably won't be on at all next week unless I get lucky, because I'm going camping and I probably won't have service until I get back. I promise, I'll get back into the swing of things after I get back from this trip. I'm not meaning to be so inactive, it's just been one thing after another this week.)


(It's totally fine, dude ; we can use the necromancer as our punchbag until you return lol )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It's totally fine, dude ; we can use the necromancer as our punchbag until you return lol )


(Alright, I'm finally back. Just putting it out there, but after this battle I'm going to do some tweaking with the way magic functions- nothing game breaking, but it will level the playing field a bit, and give a more defined explanation of mana and its forms. Lucian will also change his weapon after the battle in favor of the staff and wand of the Scribe.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 13, 2016)

(Well right now the necromancer has a dagger through his wrist, and the golem is functionally molten slag on the ground)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 13, 2016)

(Not to mention, Mina's poisonous daggers are draining his HP)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 13, 2016)

(Also, after this fight, Jin is gonna go to learn a heck lot of new magic spells that you'll find are heavily inspired from Fairy Tail )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 14, 2016)

(Do I make my next move now?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Do I make my next move now?)


(Sure, go right ahead.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 17, 2016)

"No more waiting, I don't care how many volatile fireballs he can throw,  or have any other giant golems he may have, I'll turn him into a human pin cushion if I need to."
*His archer minion perches up in a high standing structure and readies the bow then takes a shot at his torso before darting off. Jarvis' second archer minion follows and does the same.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 20, 2016)

*noticing the shots, he knows it's too late to intercept the first but breaks the second arrow in half mid-flight as it passes him*
"We need this bastard alive damn it. He can't disable the barrier if he's dead."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

(So... is this RP dead ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Idk i hope not.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 23, 2016)

(Its not dead, I've just been too busy to reply to anything.)
The Necromancer's sword clattered to the ground as he clutched his side, which had been pierced by the arrow. He fell to his knees, his face contorted into a combination of pain and rage. 

"Damn... What an idiotic miscalculation I've made," he said. Blood stained his hand. With a grunt, he forced himself to stand.

"It would seem that I have been beaten. I am a man of my word. But know this: I will one day have your souls. Remember that." He growled. His rapier flew up to his hand, and the air returned to normal. The walls created by his bounded field disappeared and the souls of the citizens returned to their body. A Pentagram appeared beneath the Necromancer's feet, and he stepped into a black hole ringed with red light. A smell of ash and sulfur tinged the air after he left.

Lucian could feel his body's relief, and kneeled down, examining his wand. Dissatisfied, he shook his head. He wasn't fast enough. Even with the magic equipment that the Gajuma had given Jin, he just wasn't focused enough. He stood up and glanced towards the rest of the party.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Its not dead, I've just been too busy to reply to anything.)


(Jin has a heck load of updates at this point now ; the "version" in this RP is super outdated, but I dunno how to fit the new changes in...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 23, 2016)

*The 2 archer minions ready at 2 opposite sides of the necromancer, one in a different higher roof of a structure, the other on ground, they fire at the same time. One aiming for his chest, the other for his head from the top.* 
"He will be mine." Jarvis clenched his teeth.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin has a heck load of updates at this point now ; the "version" in this RP is super outdated, but I dunno how to fit the new changes in...)


(Whatever way you find is perfectly fine. The way magic works may effect how your mana-lifeforce seperation functions.

So, speaking of, here are the changes. To explain how magic works, you first need to know how the soul works.

The soul is made up of three masses of mana. First and foremost is the lifeforce. The lifeforce is contained within the body in the form of ATP, glucose, and other chemicals that the lifeform needs to function. For most people, the lifeforce's mana is combined with the mana of the second part of the Soul during magic. The amount of lifeforce that a person has can be increased by a plethora of methods, including physical exercise, the use of magic, and plenty of spells and enchantments. Mana that is contained in the lifeforce can be substituted by mana contained in the environment, but is much more readily available when in the body. One cannot seperate their mana from their lifeforce, but they can change their method of using magic to consume mana from the environment rather than their own bodies.

The second part of the soul is the mind. The mana that composes this part of the soul acts as a mediator between the body and the Core, and is combined with the core when the lifeform dies. Magic, as an art of the mind, uses the mana in the second part of the soul to control and program the mana of the life force. Consequently, when someone uses magic, it consumes the mana of the mind and therefore gradually hinders the user's ability to focus. As a result, mages often call the amount of mana they have left as their amount of Focus. The mind grows the more it is used, and the amount of Focus at a magician's disposal increases as well. Focus regenerates over time, and activities such as reading, sleeping, or eating can increase the rate of regeneration. Consuming foods and drinks that increase mental sharpness helps as well. 

The last part is the Core. The Core is held within the body, but is not directly connected to it. The Core is a mass of mana that sends signals to the mind to regulate vital functions such as breathing and heartbeat. Essentially, the Core is like a mana version of DNA. However, the Core is also capable of creating an infinite amount of mana over the course of an organism's life, and it is the Core that generates the mana of the mind. The Core combines with the mind during death, and together becomes the spirit. The Core is not directly involved in magic. )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(So which part affects the neural impulses in skeletal muscles?)

*martin picks up his thrown dagger from the ground, and wipes it off*

"Don't think he expected such stiff opposition in a small town like this"

*as David begins to wake up Martin rushes to his side*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (So which part affects the neural impulses in skeletal muscles?)
> 
> *martin picks up his thrown dagger from the ground, and wipes it off*
> 
> ...


(The lifeforce. Basically, the core has power over the subconscious mind, and the mind can control the body. Normal stuff works just like real life. As long as you keep in mind that magic tires out both the mind and the body, you should be fine.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

(I think I'm out of here... Trying to understand all this part about mana is next to impossible to me. Sorry.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Basically using magic depletes your mana reserve and gradually reduces your concentration)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Basically using magic depletes your mana reserve and gradually reduces your concentration)


(I'd like things to be simple like in Skyrim, Oblivion and such, though : 3 separated types of energy that keeps you "alive and functional", health - stamina - mana)

- depleted health : you die
- depleted stamina : you can't do much in terms of physical actions
- depleted mana : you can't use magic at all

(That's what I wanna go for, to keep things simple and easy to understand... so, yeah, I don't think I can keep up with the "mechanics" that @DragonMaster21 explains, sorry)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(From what i gathered, those who do alot of physical exercise and use of magic have much higher amounts of mana than others. So you shouldn't be as hindered as you think you would be.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (From what i gathered, those who do alot of physical exercise and use of magic have much higher amounts of mana than others. So you shouldn't be ashundered as you think you would be.)


(Sorry, but... nope. Not my type, in this case. By the way, haven't seen much usage of mana in your RP yet, but I hope the "mechanics" won't turn me down too bad...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 23, 2016)

(Why can't magic just be like how the magic engine works in Terraria? All your mana stars get used up, you can't use items that use mana.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sorry, but... nope. Not my type, in this case. By the way, haven't seen much usage of mana in your RP yet, but I hope the "mechanics" won't turn me down too bad...)


(I could tone it down a bit. I have the tendency to overthink my magic systems. I generally intend for them to function similarly to either Skyrim or ToV. In this case, I over complicated it a bit. My bad. 

There will still be three parts of the soul, but the Lifeforce is not used in magic, with the exception of certain martial art/ magic combination spells known as Artes. The mind, however, is always used. It is similar to magicka in skyrim, but when it runs completely out it can cause loss of consciousness. The Lifeforce is basically stamina. The person's physical body is the health.

So basically just use Skyrim's system. I'll introduce Artes along with another character later on.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 23, 2016)

(Artes now makes me think of martin's fire magic seeing as to it's limited to his own body and uses it with his martial arts. I could get behind this as long as it won't affect hisfocus or would his martial arts training counter that by increasing the amount of focus he has?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 23, 2016)

(Meh, whatever, here's the "new" Jin for y'all...)

NAME - Jin Lust-Sin


Spoiler: Watch me shine !












RACE - Void-Walker (with soul of an incubus and blood of a vampire ; anthro kangaroo in appearance)
GENDER - Male
AGE - (currently) 21

WEAPONS USED :


Spoiler: Rift Hunter's Blunderbuss













Spoiler: Rift Hunter's Saw Katana











ABILITIES (basically "talents" in Dragon Age : use stamina instead of mana) :


Spoiler: Black Hole



Jin can open black holes out of thin air, which can fire silver-white blades and chains at wherever he aims, as a mean of both offense and defense. He can also choose to use said blades and chains to construct a near infinite varieties of inanimate and even animated objects (usually animal-like) at whatever size and in whatever shape he wants, to fully control the battlefield as he pleases.





Spoiler: Wormhole



For offensive purpose, Jin can create wormholes that form a one-sided path to deliver his attacks straight to the enemy's insides, leaving them no chance of blocking, resisting or even reducing the damage that tears them inside out. For defensive purpose, he can use the wormhole to completely negate all types of incoming attacks thrown at him, and have them deflected straight back at the enemies, much like a mirror. He can also stay hidden inside the wormhole, effectively keeping himself completely undetectable and immune to all attacks and status effects.





Spoiler: Dimensional Rift



Jin can tear the air open by slashing his hands in the air, creating black dimensional rifts (with white dots inside them, which give the impression of "cuts" of the very space itself) that slash at wherever he aims, within his sight. The dimensional rifts cannot be blocked by any means, and do heavy damage if hit.



MAGICS (use mana) :


Spoiler: Healing Magics



Jin specializes in harnessing the energy of the sunlight, moonlight and starlight to bless his allies with buffs and healing  effects, as well as focusing the sunlight in particular for offensive purposes.

*- SUNLIGHT* (holy energy) : restores health / boosts health regeneration / increases physical defense
_*- MOONLIGHT*_ (mystical energy) : restores mana / boosts mana regeneration / increases magic damage/defense
*- STARLIGHT* (astral energy) : restores stamina / boosts stamina regeneration / increases physical damage
*- ASTRAL BLESS* (combined) : restores health, mana and stamina / removes curses / grants temporary immunity to curses / negates and dispels unholy magics





Spoiler: Magnified Sunlight



Jin can magnify the sunlight to intensify the heat to such a degree that literally matches the core of the sun of the Solar System itself (15 million degrees Celcius).
Due to the intense heat of the flaming sun rays, Jin can use them to completely cancel wind/water/ice-based severe weathers like tornadoes, thunderstorms, hailstorms, blizzards and cyclones, by merely melting the ice, vaporizing the water, and burning through the clouds. As such, he can also cancel out weather-altering magics/abilities of similar elements.





Spoiler: Frost Moonlight



Simply the opposite of magnifying the sunlight : Jin can drop the temperature of the moonlight to complete zero at min and roughly minus 15 million degrees celcius at max, covering the moonlight with a deadly chill aura of pure frost.
As opposed to the flaming sunlight, Jin can use frost moonlight to negate fire-based magics/abilities such as meteor showers.



MARTIAL ART STYLES :


Spoiler: Rules of Nature



Jin's style involves the use of wormholes to quickly reach his enemies and, at the same time, release his devastating magnified sunlight or frozen moonlight in between the wormholes, creating a sort of "pincher" attack that can effectively catch the enemies off-guard :

(Jin) ==> [wormhole] *===(enemy)===(sunlight/moonlight)===(enemy)===* [wormhole] ==> (Jin)

While being in the wormhole, Jin can also open additional wormholes that surround the enemies to ensure their defeat by trapping them in a "web" of sunlight and/or moonlight. The area where the rays of cross through one another can be detonated by Jin abruptly releasing the pressure that focus and localize the heat and frost around the rays of sunlight and moonlight, respectively, resulting in 3 varieties of "explosion".

*Sunlight + Sunlight* : A violent heat-based explosion that can reduce anything and everything within the "web" to nothing
*Moonlight + Moonlight* : A tremendous blast of frost that can freeze solid and shatter everything within the radius into pieces
_*Sunlight + Moonlight*_ : A massive burst of cyclone/tornado composed of pressured Water-Scythes and Air-Scythes that can cut through diamonds and crystals clean-off


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Artes now makes me think of martin's fire magic seeing as to it's limited to his own body and uses it with his martial arts. I could get behind this as long as it won't affect hisfocus or would his martial arts training counter that by increasing the amount of focus he has?)


(Artes use half of the focus the spell would normally use, and half the physical exertion that your martial arts would use. Artes allow you to deal higher damage without using a lot of energy. They also increase your skill and strength while using them, allowing you to do things you normally couldn't. For examples, look at the official Artes from the Tales series. Luke's Swallow Fury is a good example of an Arte that increases skill and ability, while Yuri's Azure Edge is a good example of a combination of magic and skill.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Meh, whatever, here's the "new" Jin for y'all...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


( Alright, nice. I like it. Does he have all of these abilities right away, or is he going to learn them along the way? Also, remember that because Jin has a Demon's soul, he is probably more effected by exorcism or spiritual magics. Just pointing it out.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Does he have all of these abilities right away, or is he going to learn them along the way?


(All the Void-Walkers by default have "Void-Walker", "Lord of Swords" and "Astral Assaulter" ; Jin has the addition "Galactic Calamity" and "Tyrant of Chain")
(All the Celestial Priests, with Jin being one, have all those "Celestial Glyphs" ; however, Jin cannot learn the one that literally revive dead people, due to him being part demon)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> ( Alright, nice. I like it. Does he have all of these abilities right away, or is he going to learn them along the way? Also, remember that because Jin has a Demon's soul, he is probably more effected by exorcism or spiritual magics. Just pointing it out.)


(He's going to have them right off the bat and nothing you say will have a negative effect on him ever, cuz fuck it and let's have 8 enchantments on a single sword)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (cuz fuck it and let's have 8 enchantments on a single sword)


(Because fuck it, why not ?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (All the Void-Walkers by default have "Void-Walker", "Lord of Swords" and "Astral Assaulter" ; Jin has the addition "Galactic Calamity" and "Tyrant of Chain")
> (All the Celestial Priests, with Jin being one, have all those "Celestial Glyphs" ; however, Jin cannot learn the one that literally revive dead people, due to him being part demon)
> 
> 
> (those tattoos on his arms, chest and body negate whatever weakness a demon would normally have, absorb the target's mana when he attacks, and keep him conscious even when he completely runs out of mana ; the eye on his chest absorbs stamina ; the mouth absorbs health)


(I'm ok with the first part, but the absorption abilities are going to have to be learned later. I haven't decided on his immunity to the loss of consciousness caused by literally putting every bit of your mind into a spell.

If you don't mind, I'm going to give you a bit of advice. If you don't want it, you don't have to read it, if you don't like the advice you see, feel free to ignore it: whenever you join an RP, especially a new one, you always want to either create or alter your character so that their abilities are near or equal to the other party members. Generally this means making it so that your character has abilities similar to what they would have in the beginning of a video game.  Characters don't normally have high-level powers at the beginning of a story. They learn those powers, which is part of the fun of the game. For example, if you noticed, Lucian is really not very powerful right now. He really just has some parlour tricks and a few weak elemental spells. Nothing big. I know your character is inspired by Fairy Tail, and I get that. But I feel he should start off smaller. Natsu grew to become more powerful over the course of the series. The Dragonborn starts off weak so he can grow more powerful as he continues his adventures. It's also more courteous to the other members of the RP and the OP if your character doesn't have godly powers right off the bat. 

Another idea to keep in mind for the future is to consider creating a new character for a new RP. Thats what I did for this; I created Lucian as a result of wanting a new character for a new world. I could have gone with of my other characters, but I chose to create a new one so that I could have a character that grows over the course of the story, both in personality and in strength.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> because Jin has a Demon's soul, he is probably more effected by exorcism or spiritual magics


(just like me IRL lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'm ok with the first part, but the absorption abilities are going to have to be learned later. I haven't decided on his immunity to the loss of consciousness caused by literally putting every bit of your mind into a spell.
> 
> If you don't mind, I'm going to give you a bit of advice. If you don't want it, you don't have to read it, if you don't like the advice you see, feel free to ignore it: whenever you join an RP, especially a new one, you always want to either create or alter your character so that their abilities are near or equal to the other party members. Generally this means making it so that your character has abilities similar to what they would have in the beginning of a video game.  Characters don't normally have high-level powers at the beginning of a story. They learn those powers, which is part of the fun of the game. For example, if you noticed, Lucian is really not very powerful right now. He really just has some parlour tricks and a few weak elemental spells. Nothing big. I know your character is inspired by Fairy Tail, and I get that. But I feel he should start off smaller. Natsu grew to become more powerful over the course of the series. The Dragonborn starts off weak so he can grow more powerful as he continues his adventures. It's also more courteous to the other members of the RP and the OP if your character doesn't have godly powers right off the bat.
> 
> Another idea to keep in mind for the future is to consider creating a new character for a new RP. Thats what I did for this; I created Lucian as a result of wanting a new character for a new world. I could have gone with of my other characters, but I chose to create a new one so that I could have a character that grows over the course of the story, both in personality and in strength.)


(okie, okie, got that, got that, sorry...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (okie, okie, got that, got that, sorry...)


(Don't beat yourself up over it. It's difficult, adapting characters from one world to the next. Especially when its a character close to you. )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Don't beat yourself up over it. It's difficult, adapting characters from one world to the next. Especially when its a character close to you. )


(duh, he's my fursona)
(anyway... I guess I can agree with the part that Jin is more effected by exorcism/spiritual magic, due to his soul being a demon... but his absorption is already there due to him being part vampire as well)
(as for his immunity of loss of consciousness when he runs out of mana... I guess it's also due to his soul being that of a demon ?... IDK)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*David groans as he wakes up*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 24, 2016)

(I'm wondering if I should change my character. If I do, is that fine?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 24, 2016)

*Martin rushes to his side and lifts Davids head as he wakes up*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 25, 2016)

(Okie, for the sake of simplicity, let's just assume that Jin has been literally a demon like that since the beginning...
Gotta love some major conflicts ahead due to the possible demon threats, as well as a vampire-incubus right among the others, heh... that's like a (friendly) demon/abomination in the party in Dragon Age, or a Daedric being as a follower in Skyrim)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

(Can't be any more awkward than the Grey Warden being a blood mage/arcane warrior and siding with the templars, or the inquisitor being a qunari mage who supports the chantry...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I'm wondering if I should change my character. If I do, is that fine?)


(Yep, it's perfectly OK.)


Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin rushes to his side and lifts Davids head as he wakes up*


Lucian put his wand away, his cards flitting back into their deckbox. A concerned look crossed his face as he remembered the citizens' risk of mana loss. A tugging sensation was pulling at his gut. He looked pale.

"W-we should look for citizens with symptoms of Mana deprivation. If any of them lost too much, they could experience serious medical complications," he said shakily. His medimancy lessons at the academy where starting to seem more important than the boring eternity he usually thought they were.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 26, 2016)

Martin: "and here i thought his making mana potions when neither of us use magic was pointless..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

- Leave that to me, guys.

Tirany readies her lyre.

- Grand Celestial Glyph : Hopes and Dreams.

As Tirany finishes, she flicks her paws along the strings of the lyre. Two hexagram magic circles appear on the sky and the ground.

(look like this)







The sunlight shines down through the magic circles and upon the entire area, which reinforce everyone's life-force, instantly restoring half of their max HP, stamina and mana, accelerating their HP/stamina/mana regeneration 10 times faster.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Aug 26, 2016)

(I'm doing a family trip up north, so I probably won't get very much data. If I get any connection, I'll try to get on, but I probably won't. )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

(Jin, are you going to ignore your student as he wakes up after being knocked out from the effects of the barrier?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Jin, are you going to ignore your student as he wakes up after being knocked out from the effects of the barrier?)


(I thought Tirany's Celestial Glyph has taken care of that already ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 28, 2016)

(but you're not going to talk to him? considering he passed out underground and is waking up in the street halfway across town..next to his borther or not he'd still likely be freaking out)
David: "What just happened and why am I in the street, not in our den?"
Martin: "you kind of passed the fuck out...so I carried you outside, and then Jin brought you here."


----------



## swooz (Aug 28, 2016)

Man, this thing is surprisingly old for an rp thread.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> David: "What just happened and why am I in the street, not in our den?"
> Martin: "you kind of passed the fuck out...so I carried you outside, and then Jin brought you here."


Jin pats on David's head and comforts him :

- You're safe, kid. Nothing to worry about...

He then carefully gets David on his back, and glances at Martin :

- Lemme look after him for a while. You need some rest, Martin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

Martin: "Rest can wait until I know that Da...."
*passes out mid-sentence and falls towards the ground*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Rest can wait until I know that Da...."
> *passes out mid-sentence and falls towards the ground*


Jin shakes his head as he looks at Martin :

(Quote on quote)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(funny thing is wearing himself out that far is completely in-character as he will do pretty much absolutely anything to keep his brother safe. Even (and often) at his own expense or risk of injury.)
*David watches as Martin hits the ground like a pile of bricks*
David: "dumbass...getting that exhausted and acting like it's nothing..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *David catches Martin and nearly falls with him, before gently setting him down on the grass*



(Um...)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin then carefully gets David on his back


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

(ok then...fixed)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *David watches as Martin hits the ground like a pile of bricks*
> David: "dumbass...getting that exhausted and acting like it's nothing..."


Kiba kneels down and gets Martin up into his arms (totally not bromance lol), and chuckles :

- Hey, give your bro some credit, will ya, kiddo ? He helped us beat the jerk that nearly sent this city straight down to oblivion a while ago. At least that's something worthy enough to brag about, hehe...

Jin nods :

- He could've just one-shot the asshole in one sec, if it weren't to keep the asshole alive to disable the shitty barrier.

Kiba frowns :

- Jin, mind your language already, there's a kid right here with us.

Jin sticks his tongue out :

- Did you hear him calling his brother "dumb-ass" earlier ?

The two the laughs.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

* David frowns as his ears flatten and his tail flattens out against his legs*
"and once again he gets himself injured or exhausted doing something stupid while i'm out cold..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> * David frowns as his ears flatten and his tail flattens out against his legs*
> "and once again he gets himself injured or exhausted doing something stupid while i'm out cold..."


Jin just shrugs :

- At least he tried to stop shit from going down deeper to hell, kiddo. At least he helped.

Kiba glances at Martin and his wings, and raises his eyebrow in confusion :

- ... Wonder how it works, though... I mean, Martin was hatched from an egg or somet--

Jin covers Kiba's mouth immediately :


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 29, 2016)

David: "Martin said our mother was a dragon and our father was the wolf, according to him my appearance is closer to our mothers while his is closer to our fathers."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 1, 2016)

(Back. I'm starting school again next week, (yipee...), so I'm going to have a little bit of a tighter schedule. I hope that I don't go crazy, but with the idiots I'll have to deal with, that's a large possibility. Anyways, I'm back.)

Lucian ignored them as he approached the Pentagrams that had been burned into the ground by the Necromancer. The teenaged magician held back a small grunt of fear. When he looked at the demonic symbol on the ground, the hair on the back of his neck stood up and he swore he felt as if he was being watched. Images of war and fallen monuments flashed into his mind, along with other things that where too terrible to speak of. He shook his head, snapping out of it, and destroyed the pentagrams with his boot. His face was pale, and he looked as if he might be sick.


----------



## Julen (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>



(FOR FUCKS SAKE!)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 1, 2016)

*David looks at Lucian*
David: "you look like you've seen a ghost."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Back. I'm starting school again next week, (yipee...), so I'm going to have a little bit of a tighter schedule. I hope that I don't go crazy, but with the idiots I'll have to deal with, that's a large possibility. Anyways, I'm back.)


(And I dunno how to pick up the progress from here : | it's been dragged on for so long that I kinda lost the mood for it...  )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And I dunno how to pick up the progress from here : | it's been dragged on for so long that I kinda lost the mood for it...  )


(Sorry... I'll try to speed things along. Things will start speeding up after we reach Berna and start moving into the Paladin conflict. This should hopefully bring us into the Paladin Arc.)


Abyssalrider said:


> *David looks at Lucian*
> David: "you look like you've seen a ghost."


Lucian took a deep breath and shook his head. "It's just the effects of a Vatonian Pentagram. The things corrupt mana and attract demons, who feed off of it in spirit form, according to _Maxwell's Guide on Demonology and Exorcism. _That corrupted mana isn't good for us mortals, and it can gradually force us to open up to demonic possession if we're exposed to it for too long. If it doesn't drive us completely insane first."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 1, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Sorry... I'll try to speed things along. Things will start speeding up after we reach Berna and start moving into the Paladin conflict. This should hopefully bring us into the Paladin Arc.)


(*Fairy Tail theme intensifies*)





(also : Jin will move on on his own from the point out ; the others of his family, as well as his entire "tribe", remain out of the RP, and only mentioned, for the sake of simplicity)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian took a deep breath and shook his head. "It's just the effects of a Vatonian Pentagram. The things corrupt mana and attract demons, who feed off of it in spirit form."


Jin lets out a smirk at Lucian as he raises his eyebrow and replies jokingly while glancing at the 3rd eye on his chest and the vertical mouth on his belly, before looking at Lucian, and chuckles :

- Jeez, no wonder I find that thing so beautiful...

He then shakes his head, sounding completely absent-minded and oblivious towards Lucian's concern and warning, still with a smirk on his face :

- Haha, just kidding. I've been drawing all my life during my time at my temple, and that lousy pentagram reminds me of the time when I was 2 years old.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "That corrupted mana isn't good for us mortals, and it can gradually force us to open up to demonic possession if we're exposed to it for too long. If it doesn't drive us completely insane first."


Jin takes a glance at his paws, then pats on Lucian's shoulders :

- Being anti-demon is my specialty, trust me. Because I'm a freaking demon myself, heh...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 2, 2016)

(so we just ignoring Martin hitting the ground like a pile of bricks out of exhaustion?lol)
David: "Lucian, is he gonna be okay?"
*points towards his unconscious brother lying in the street*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (so we just ignoring Martin hitting the ground like a pile of bricks out of exhaustion?lol)
> David: "Lucian, is he gonna be okay?"
> *points towards his unconscious brother lying in the street*


Jin glances at Martin and raises his eyebrow in confusion :

- Strange ? My Celestial Glyph should've already woken him up by now...

He then slowly lets out a smirk :

- ... Let's gently "poke" the puppy and find out !

He begins to rub his paws together.

- I've been waiting to do this shit for a looooong time...

He then gets on top of Martin and readies his paws, _*aiming straight at Martin's face*_ :

- Oh wooooolfeeeeeh, time to waaake uuuuuuuuuup...

(Starts at 0:33)






(I have to LOL)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin glances at Martin and raises his eyebrow in confusion :
> 
> - Strange ? My Celestial Glyph should've already woken him up by now...
> 
> ...


(Am I right to say that Deadpool could give Sheogorath a run for his money in a contest of insanity?)
Lucian raised his eyebrows in amusement as Jin prepared to slap Martin. Some color was returning to his face and he chuckled.

"Well, he _should _be fine, seeing as those weren't meant to be very powerful. Simply acting as transport gates and whatnot. It takes a while for demons to detect them. Still, better safe than sorry."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Jin prepared to slap Martin.


(Jin is already bitch-slapping Martin repeatedly LOL)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Am I right to say that Deadpool could give Sheogorath a run for his money in a contest of insanity?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Well, he _should _be fine, seeing as those weren't meant to be very powerful. Simply acting as transport gates and whatnot. It takes a while for demons to detect them. Still, better safe than sorry."


Jin is repeatedly slapping Martin until the latter wakes up while replying to Lucian :

- If we hadn't needed that jerk alive to disable the mana-draining field, _*I'd have Kamehameha'd his face harder than Sting going for Jiemma*_ instead !... But, nah.

After a series of slaps, however, Jin gives up, gets off Martin, and rubs his paws together, still talking to Lucian :

- Honestly, though... I get a feeling I'm gonna have that chance later anyway. Just hope it won't be too soon.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 3, 2016)

David: "let me try"
*David looks like he's about to puke, but instead of puke it was fire that came out of his mouth passing over Martin by about 2 feet*
Martin: *wakes up in an instant* "what the hell did I tell you about breathing fire after eating garlic...nobody wants to smell that...."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2016)

Jin bursts out laughing at David waking Martin up with his breath, then calms down a bit and wipes his paw over his mouth, still chuckling :

- You're lucky that it's at least your brother's breath, "enhanced" by garlic, not mine...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 6, 2016)

Lucian, who was still standing by, raised and eyebrow before a look of realization fell upon him.

"Ah- shit! I'm due back at the academy tomorrow- I have some work to do. Gods, if Dr. Mustang doesn't have his Pyromancy report..." Lucian shivered at the thought.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

Martin: "pyromancy wouldn't happen to include fire-based magically-enhanced martial arts would it?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Dr. Mustang


(Full-Metal Alchemist Brotherhood intensifies)
(RIP Lucian tho lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "pyromancy wouldn't happen to include fire-based magically-enhanced melee attacks would it?"



"It might. What you're talking about is called an Arte- and I'm afraid I know next to nothing about those. I suppose you could use fire magic to increase your hand to hand damage, but it would be highly dangerous unless you knew what you were doing," Lucian said.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

"you mean like this?"
*his right foot ignites as he launches himself from the ground with his hands and unleashes a spiraling axe kick as he lands, leaving a small smoldering crater in the ground*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "you mean like this?"
> *his right foot ignites as he launches himself from the ground with his hands and unleashes a spiraling axe kick as he lands, leaving a small crater in the ground*


"Yeah, thats seems about right," Lucian said. He really knew nothing about the subject aside from what he had just said.

He adjusted his hat. "Anyway, I better be heading back to the Inn. If I want to be alive next week, I better get my ass working on that assignment. Hey, before I forget, do you want this back?" Lucian asked Jin, gesturing to the jacket that he had requipped onto him earlier.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

Martin "Think we could go along? We're all magic users as well, so it might be a good opportunity for us to learn more about our specific magic styles. The only magic I can use is my fire based martial arts, my parents taught it to me before they went missing the day of the rock-slide. But I only learned basic uses for it, I can't make more than one attack before I need to re-ignite my limb. I've never seen anyone that fights like I do before, I want to find out if I can learn more of what my parents tried to teach me before they vanished."

David: "A magic school? I want to go, seems like the best place to learn more about alchemy. With as reckless as my brother is, that knowledge could definitely come in handy."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin "Think we could go along? We're all magic users as well, so it might be a good opportunity for us to learn more about our specific magic styles. The only magic I can use is my fire based martial arts, my parents taught it to me before they went missing the day of the rock-slide. But I only learned basic uses for it, I can't make more than one attack before I need to re-ignite my limb. I've never seen anyone that fights like I do before, I want to find out if I can learn more of what my parents tried to teach me before they vanished."
> 
> David: "A magic school? I want to go, seems like the best place to learn more about alchemy. With as reckless as my brother is, that knowledge could definitely come in handy."



"I don't think that the academy professors would be able to help... They specialize in magic and performance, not martial arts, and certainly not magic-based martial arts. You might be able to get some help from Aerana, at her shop in Berna. She has an employee there who teaches a bit of Artes- don't count on him, though. He's her cousin, but he rarely shows up for work. Give it a go, if you want. Might get lucky. As for Alchemy, you can talk to Houlemeid. He's usually in the Public Alchemical garden, gathering and analyzing our ingredients."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 6, 2016)

Jin raises his eyebrows as he looks at Martin's fire kick, and drops his jaw in awe :

- Holy damn.

He then looks at his own paws. Silver-white flames with black aura start to wrap around them as he clenches his fists and punches the ground. The flame slowly burns the ground and leaves behind a crater of roughly the same size as Martin's fire kick. However, upon closer look, it appears that the ground wasn't actually burned like Martin's fire, but rather corroded/melted by some sort of acid.
Jin then looks at Martin, David and Lucian :

- You mean like that, too ? 'Cause if yes, then...



DragonMaster21 said:


> You might be able to get some help from Aerana, at her shop in Berna. She has an employee there who teaches a bit of Artes- don't count on him, though. He's her cousin, but he rarely shows up for work. Give it a go, if you want. Might get lucky.


- I'm gonna need help from that, and...



DragonMaster21 said:


> As for Alchemy, you can talk to Houlemeid. He's usually in the Public Alchemical garden, gathering and analyzing our ingredients."



- ... This, too. I wanna see the full potency of this acidic/corroding blood inside me that I can use to defend myself in tough situations, in case there's not enough room for me to summon my black holes... and...



DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian asked Jin, gesturing to the jacket that he had requipped onto him earlier.


Jin waves his paws and shakes his head :

- Consider it my small gift, magician. You're gonna need it... and, don't worry about it corrupting your mana just because I'm a demon...

He then makes this expression :






_*- I'm a considerate guy, after all.*_


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin raises his eyebrows as he looks at Martin's fire kick, and drops his jaw in awe :
> 
> - Holy damn.
> 
> ...



Lucian was taken aback by the demon comment. He raised his eyebrows and slowly nodded. "Thank you... I think. Anyways... I'd better be going back. Like I said, if I don't want to die, I'd better get to work." 

He started to walk swiftly back towards the Inn.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 6, 2016)

Martin: "Davids dragonfire is technically magic, though we are biologically part-dragon so it could be different for him than it would be for others. He might be able to help you on that report, though I don't know anyone else who uses fire...but he might"
*points at the just waking up Jagged Fang Priest*

*Looks at Lucian*
Priest: "I heard something about a report on pyromancy, I have many acquaintances at the monastery who use fire magic and natural abilities utilizing fire. I use it as well, so I could offer some insight if you wish."

*looks at Martin*
Priest: "The monastery has numerous Arte users, many specializing in specific elements. You're more than welcome to join us Martin, after all I did come all the way here to talk with you about it."

*Martin respectfully bows towards the priest*
Martin: "Thanks for the offer, but I can't leave David. He's the only family I have left, and I get the feeling I'll be of more help following them for now. Maybe i'll join you after I finish my travels with them."

(if you agree to discuss it with the priest just have him follow you back to your inn-room and discuss it there since this is your magic system)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Priest: "The monastery has numerous Arte users, many specializing in specific elements. You're more than welcome to join us Martin, after all I did come all the way here to talk with you about it."


Jin walks up to the priest with a curious and slightly eager look on his face :

- May I ask, is there anyone that uses element "poison" or something like that in the monastery ?



Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Thanks for the offer, but I can't leave David. He's the only family I have left, and I get the feeling I'll be of more help following them for now. Maybe i'll join you after I finish my travels with them."


Jin then glances at Martin :

- Since I'm teaching David swordsmanship, if the priest allows me to study Artes in the monastery, I say you might as well join in, Martin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

(that would affect the canon of the events in the episode 2 thread remember? I'm working this out slowly as I figure out how this plays out and what I can add in or not, but Jin can't go to the monastery dragon-hybrids only)

Priest: "I'm sorry, but the monastery is intended exclusively for training the hybrid descendants of dragon clans. Even if we wanted to train you, you wouldn't be allowed on the premises. there are some poison users thought none have an ability quite like that..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> that would affect the canon of the events in the episode 2 thread remember?


(I made it so that everything is just a dream)
(Honestly, though, I don't like that story at all, so that's my way of saying "it never happened" lol)



Abyssalrider said:


> Jin can't go to the monastery dragon-hybrids only





Abyssalrider said:


> Priest: "I'm sorry, but the monastery is intended exclusively for training the hybrid descendants of dragon clans. Even if we wanted to train you, you wouldn't be allowed on the premises. there are some poison users thought none have an ability quite like that..."


Jin rolls his eyes and makes a pouty face :

- Fiiiiine... I'll look for somewhere else...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 7, 2016)

Priest: "that's not to say we can't find someone to train you, it just can't be done on monastery grounds. and seeing as Martin doesn't wish to go there at this time, I suppose we could find a way to train you two as you travel."

(btw when using his abilities Martin basically fights like Natsu or Laxus would, if they only had access to direct-contact moves. i.e. fire/lightning dragon iron fist, etc.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Priest: "that's not to say we can't find someone to train you, it just can't be done on monastery grounds."


Jin rests his paws on his hips as he stares into the air to his side, not looking at the priest, and his voice sounds slightly annoyed :

- Hmph.

His expression turns rather annoyed and his voice a bit blunt.




Abyssalrider said:


> "seeing as Martin doesn't wish to go there at this time, I suppose we could find a way to train you two as you travel."


- Don't mind me.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 11, 2016)

Martin: "Jin, it's not his choice. The monastery was founded on the principle of existing for the sole purpose of training hybrid descendants of dragons to safely to learn to control their abilities, in an environment free from non-dragon hybrids that might judge them. I know your abilities just like ours can often cause others to react in fear and misunderstanding, so I know you understand why that rule was one of the founding principles of the monastery and why he doesn't have the authority to break it. David is too young, he wouldn't be allowed in either. I can't leave him, and I don't want you to be left out either."
*turns to the priest*
"Please, return to the monastery and ask a couple of the monks to train us. From what I remember my mother telling me, as a priest you can't train us...only test our abilities. You know his abilities are uncommon, and I know hybrids have had similar ones before...find one to train him, and I'll come to the monastery after this journey is over."
*the priest looks like he's going to start a counter-argument but can't think of one*
priest: "very well...i'll send them to find you at the university, after which they'll begin your formal training."
*the priest bows to the two, then leaves, running into the forest and out of sight*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 11, 2016)

Halluk Inn
     Lucian opened the window of his room in the inn before he sat at the desk where his school work had been sprawled haphazardly over its surface. He picked out a weathered looking leather-bound notebook and an old inkwell from the pile, and took out an old feather quill.

"I'll need my _Guide of the Pyromancer..." _he said to himself, realizing he had left it in his bag.

"_Kunkumet, _book!" he said. A textbook flew itself out of his bag and landed neatly on the table in front of him.

He started to write his report.

(Note: Lucian will use incantations such as _kunkumet _for practical spells that are easy to cast and don't require much thought. These spells function similarly to spells in Harry Potter, but are useless in combat and are generally used for day to day, practical use.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 11, 2016)

While minding his work, Lucian sees Jin returning to the inn. He waves his paw at Lucian with a casual greet :

- Hey there, young magician. Like the jacket I gave you ?

He then notices the book titled and tilts his head in curiosity :

- "Guide of The Pyromancer"... hmmm, you're researching on element fire ?... What gives ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: Jin's "Fire Devil Slayer Secret Art"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(This is a little bit too powerful. That amount of heat would most likely vaporize anything or any one within 30 feet of you, and kill pretty much anything farther away. Even if you could control the way the heat dispersed, it would still be dangerous. Also, as a secret art, it wouldn't be able to be used more than once a battle, with a considerable cooldown time following said battle. I would say that your allies would be in just as much danger as the enemies you're using it against.

This isn't very far into the RP. You want to space out your learning and gaining of powers, otherwise you might not be able to think of new powers later in the RP. Remember that magic isn't all power, power, power. Subtlety is your friend.)


----------



## lyar (Sep 12, 2016)

(I had no idea this started back up how interesting.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> within 30 feet of you


(Actually, I thought about it before : the heat is localized, only centimeters around the sphere and the ray)



DragonMaster21 said:


> You want to space out your learning and gaining of powers, otherwise you might not be able to think of new powers later in the RP.


(Sorry...
I was awfully eager and excited to show you my ideas like a kid, heh...
Lemme edit my posts real quick)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

(Changing character.)
Name: Zazu
Age: Unknown, but sounds like he's in his 20s.
Gender: Male
Race: Gajuma
Appearance: (Picture soon to come) Short stature. He wears a large cat mask that covers his entire face wich has large eyes and a sharp teeth smile. His attire consists of a blue scarf, gray thick jacket like clothes, and pants dyed white. You only see his hands and feet which appear to be white. Zazu also has a cat tail.
Magic:
•Coin blast. He fires a barrage of heavy gold coins at his adversaries that can inflict armor breaking blows when hitting his targets repeatedly. This is his primary.
• Fiery sword whip. Can shift from sword to whip and inflict wounds and fire damage. This is his secondary attack.
• Blue fire. He opens his mask mouth to breath out blue fire which also causes fire damage, except not detered by water, shields, or other objects. It has a good amount of range, great for attacking fast enemies and those behind cover. This takes a fair amount of his energy, but still deadly.

Bio: Zazu secretly works for an obscure but formidable group known as the Jade Dragon. Only 2 official things are known about the Jade Dragon. It's that it's used as a special forces to deal with serious threats with swiftness and without mercy, and handle sensitive missions.

Notes: He has a "hammerspace" in his body where he can put items. He also likes to hang in trees, usually upside down or just out of a person's perception.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> This is a little bit too powerful.









(Joke, joke, I love you lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 12, 2016)

(Zazu will be at the town near the Inn.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 12, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Changing character.)
> Name: Zazu
> Age: Unknown, but sounds like he's in his 20s.
> Gender: Male
> ...


(Accepted. We will be making our way to Berna soon. Can I ask which government is in control of the Jade Dragon, or are they unaffiliated?)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Joke, joke, I love you lol)


(Is that scary knight asking me whether I am in the cult of The Wii Fit Trainer?)



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> While minding his work, Lucian sees Jin returning to the inn. He waves his paw at Lucian with a casual greet :
> 
> - Hey there, young magician. Like the jacket I gave you ?
> 
> ...



"Well, I was supposed to write an essay on pyromancy- it's methods and uses. But I've been busy here- another one of the professors sent me here on an assignment, so I haven't really even started it..." Lucian trailed off, opening the book to a page about methods related to fire magic. 

_There are many ways to create fire with magic, _he read, _among them include using mana to ignite the air, or converting mana directly into a flame. Applying mana correctly can elicit an exothermic reaction in the oxygen or hydrogen molecules within the air. To do so, however, a magician must understand and know the science of the chemical reaction that they intend to produce. Converting mana directly into flame is tricky, but is less likely to backfire due to a miscalculation._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Is that scary knight asking me whether I am in the cult of The Wii Fit Trainer?)


(Dark Souls ain't got no time for that lol)



DragonMaster21 said:


> "Well, I was supposed to write an essay on pyromancy- it's methods and uses. But I've been busy here- another one of the professors sent me here on an assignment, so I haven't really even started it..."


Jin opens his palm and brings it to Lucian : a white sphere starts to form and float above, with flaming aura dancing around, which emits a gentle warmth around.

- I'm trying to learn fire magic, too, actually... but more about using mana to focus and amplify the sunlight itself.

Jin then points at the book :

- No offense, young magician, but mana inside one's body is limited, and as such, always prone to be weaker than natural energy, to some extent. Supernatural beings like demons like me are no exception either, if you can believe that. A wizard's true strength, in the end, lies in his mana capacity, as well as the control he has over his own mana, and that's it. Whatever comes after that is anyone's guess.

He carries on with his "teachings" :

- My advice ? Learn how to control the mana inside you and "merge" it with the energy of the environment around, then gather it back to you, but with the natural energy in it, too. That's a way to produce pure, raw and unmatched elemental attacks.

Jin points his paw out the window :

- Anything without physical matter like fire, wind, lightning, shadow and light is the easiest to control and shape, because your mana is basically as "volatile" as those elements, really. That means earth and ice are among the hardest to control.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Dark Souls ain't got no time for that lol)
> 
> 
> Jin opens his palm and brings it to Lucian : a white sphere starts to form and float above, with flaming aura dancing around, which emits a gentle warmth around.
> ...


Lucian frowned. "Odd... It seems to me that earth, while using more energy, is the easiest to control." 

(For Lucian, chaotic or more volatile spells are difficult to control, aside from light and shadow. This is partly due to his very non-chaotic personality. He likes consistency. Matter such as earth, or ice is easier for him to control due to its constant nature. Water flows, and he hasn't mastered manipulating it yet. He will be good at ice magic, but he hasn't started learning it yet. There is a reason that the volatile magics are difficult for him, but we'll see that later in the story.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 12, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian frowned. "Odd... It seems to me that earth, while using more energy, is the easiest to control."


Jin dissipates the flaming sphere in his paw, frowning in just as much frustration and confusion :

- Hmmm... I find it the complete opposite, though... or maybe it's part of our personal preferences as well. I use fire created from sunlight because "sun damage" is most effective against demons...

Jin takes a closer look at the book :

- In any case, you need help with fire stuffs ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

*Martin and David walk through the door to the inn*
"Well David, this is it...We finally get to learn our respective paths from true masters and professionals. Are you ready? This probably won't be anywhere easy."


----------



## lyar (Sep 13, 2016)

Gryphil enters the inn with a bandage around his head. He had been under medical care because he had fell unconscious after striking the necromancer. Gryphil wanted to find out if there was any riches to reap from helping save the town from certain doom, he sees the people who he left fighting the necromancer.
"Looks like you losers did something right while I was out-cold. Mind telling me where that necromancer's grave is so I spit on it?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

"We didn't kill him, so spitting on his grave is impossible"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Well David, this is it...We finally get to learn our respective paths from true masters and professionals. Are you ready? This probably won't be anywhere easy."


Jin perks his ears at Martin and David coming in, and gets his eyes off the pages of the book :

- Oh hey. Back, I see ? So, about the swordsmanship training with you, Dave...

He rests his paw on his hip as he makes a smart-ass / sarcastic smirk.

- Let's be honest, kid. You probably don't really need me at all anymore. I heard you got some super dope martial artists at some sort of monastery to cover that already.



lyar said:


> "Looks like you losers did something right while I was out-cold. Mind telling me where that necromancer's grave is so I spit on it?"


Jin only glances at Gryphill, but not enough for him to notice it. The glance appears to be a silent "Go f@#$ yourself and GTFO.", from the looks of it, before Jin shifts his gaze back at Dave, this time with a shrug (and still with a smart-ass / sarcastic smirk on his face), before getting back to reading the book.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

David: "Actually...unlike Martin, I can't use my fire like that. And I don't have any electric abilities so...I still consider you my teacher."
Martin: "and we're going with you two on the trip to the university. I convinced the priest to find monks to train you and I Jin, and send them to meet us for starting it at the University. So you might learn something new Jin."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin slightly blushes at David's confirm of him still being his teacher, followed by a smile, but looking gentle instead of sarcastic this time, and chuckles.

- Thanks, kiddo, hehe...

He then glances at Martin :

- The monks ? Still train me ? At the university ?

He looks away and scratches his head :

- Jeez, you don't have to trouble yourself with me like that, Martin... I mean, I appreciate your help and concern, but... that's still a bit too much, don't you think ?... I'm not sure if I have the level to actually train with dragon-hybrid descendents like you guys.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Short stature. He wears a large cat mask that covers his entire face wich has large eyes and a sharp teeth smile. His attire consists of a blue scarf, gray thick jacket like clothes, and pants dyed white. You only see his hands and feet which appear to be white. Zazu also has a cat tail.


(Why do I find this char similar to the cat-like Kaka race in the BlazBlue series ?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Accepted. We will be making our way to Berna soon. Can I ask which government is in control of the Jade Dragon, or are they unaffiliated?)


(A monarch, asian-esque style superpower government called Genengia who control the Jade Dragon. They explore and conquer in secret, and no other power is currently above them.) 
(I think I'll put Zazu in the path of Berna.) 



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Why do I find this char similar to the cat-like Kaka race in the BlazBlue series ?)


(Never heard of them, most likely a coincidence.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

Martin: "Jin while my abilities might be naturally powerful compared to some of those possessed by others, I barely know how to control them...My parents only had time to teach me a few basics for fire artes, and I didn't truly discover how to use my electric abilities at will until after they died. Lack of proper training or someone to give instruction on how they work is likely the reason using them causes injury. On both subjects (naturally strong abilities and training with them) you're much stronger than I am, if anything I'm not sure if I can keep up you."
*gestures towards his right forearm, on which half the scales are cracked from fighting the golem*
"As far as injuries caused by my electric abilities, that's only the damage visible on the surface. The actual injuries are much deeper than that, it's like having a sandstorm inside my arm or leg when I use them to strike something."

David: "The injuries his abilities cause him are why I became an alchemist...years of seeing him barely able to move after a training session made me determined to help, that's why I want to learn from a master alchemist. To help him while I improve my own skills."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin looks at Martin and David both, with his jaw slightly dropped, his ears flattened to two sides, and his cheeks blushing a lot, clearly showing how shy he's feeling at the moment :

- I'm... um... I mean... t-thanks for trusting me ?

He brings his paw towards Martin. A white sphere with flaming aura slowly forms and floats above it, generating a gentle warmth like a candle in the radius of around 10 centimeters around it.

- What you see here is basically focused and magnified sunlight, which also produces fire-based damage. I choose to use the sunlight because "sun damage", in my opinion, is the best to go against the demons, or at least undeads in general... Now, for using "Artes", from what I understand...

The white sphere starts to turn into a white mist, covered with flaming aura, and wraps around Jin's paw. He then clenches his fist :

- It's basically martial-art attacks empowered with elemental energy, like fire and electricity, in your case. However, using the source inside your body can cause pretty awful fatigue from loss of stamina and mana both, whereas using external source, such as me employing the sunlight, only drains mana. If I use my own acidic blood, though...

His brings up his other paw ; this time, it's engulfed in white flames, but with black aura.

- Using this one hurts like shit, because it's my own blood. It literally drains my health, stamina and mana at the same time over time.

He then glances at David :

- Um, I'm afraid I know next to nothing about alchemy... I employ healing magics by using the energy of the natural light. Specifically the sunlight, moonlight and starlight. I can help you with your swordsmanship, or just weapon skills in general, if you want. I'm up for anything, really.


(simply put : Jin is a mix of the "Barbarian", "Paladin" and "Sorceress" class in Diablo 2, and a cross of Natsu and Cobra lol)
(also, to @DragonMaster21 : is it possible if Jin uses a self-made "gun" built on how his blade black holes and wormholes work ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

martin: "But my electrified attacks aren't caused by an Arte, it's just a byproduct of being able to bypass the impulse limit in my muscle nerves thereby producing the electricity. That's why it rips apart my muscles when I use it...the bio-electric feedback is that powerful. My fire Artes on the other hand don't injure me, but I don't know any more than the most basic uses so I can't reliably use them as a substitute for my electricity."


----------



## lyar (Sep 13, 2016)

It took a while for Gryphil's brain to register that someone had just said that the necromancer had not died. Slowly Gryphil's face began to fill with rage, he hated that he was unable to defeat the necromancer in the first place, and the fact that they had let him live made something break in his head. He had some sick obsession or need for scores to be settled. Gryphil unwrapped the bandage that was around his head and angrily exclaimed, "If you didn't kill that guy where the hell is he? Don't tell me you somehow let a dangerous man like that go." Gryphil thinks about the possible places that would be defenseless against an attack, "And if you did, what are we still doing here?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks at Martin and David both, with his jaw slightly dropped, his ears flattened to two sides, and his cheeks blushing a lot, clearly showing how shy he's feeling at the moment :
> 
> - I'm... um... I mean... t-thanks for trusting me ?
> 
> ...


(The majority of Artes are non-elemental. Most Artes are martial arts augmented by the use of mana and stamina- and the more you use them, the more you're stamina and mana stores grow. Usually, an arte splits its cost between mana and stamina equally.

A good way of explaining this would be the TP gage in the Tales series. Rather than having two separate bars for mana and stamina, Artes treat them as if they where one. They cost lower stamina than normal attacks, and use less mana than magic, usually.

Just like normal exercise, magic will build up your mana pool overtime, and your control over magic will increase.

Also, yes, your character can have a self-made gun. )

(Also, did we forget that my character is in his room at the inn? I mean, it makes sense if he rented a room on the ground floor.)



lyar said:


> It took a while for Gryphil's brain to register that someone had just said that the necromancer had not died. Slowly Gryphil's face began to fill with rage, he hated that he was unable to defeat the necromancer in the first place, and the fact that they had let him live made something break in his head. He had some sick obsession or need for scores to be settled. Gryphil unwrapped the bandage that was around his head and angrily exclaimed, "If you didn't kill that guy where the hell is he? Don't tell me you somehow let a dangerous man like that go." Gryphil thinks about the possible places that would be defenseless against an attack, "And if you did, what are we still doing here?"



Lucian answered his question. "We needed him alive to disable the bounded field. If we had killed him, the field would have sustained itself until it killed everyone in the city and harvested their souls. He used a Pentagram to escape immediately thereafter."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, yes, your character can have a self-made gun.


(*Bloodborne intensifies*)






(Jin will now dual-wield a saber and a blunderbuss then ; thanks, man)



Abyssalrider said:


> martin: "But my electrified attacks aren't caused by an Arte, it's just a byproduct of being able to bypass the impulse limit in my muscle nerves thereby producing the electricity. That's why it rips apart my muscles when I use it...the bio-electric feedback is that powerful. My fire Artes on the other hand don't injure me, but I don't know any more than the most basic uses so I can't reliably use them as a substitute for my electricity."


Jin looks at Martin talking about his electrical damage feedback with this expression :






He then just shrugs :

- I don't know how to help you understand any more about this... sorry, man... If you need someone to train with, just call me. And if I'm not around, just try "calling" me with this.

Jin gives Martin and David each a small black coin-like object, with two silver-white hooked blades pointing outwards, in opposite directions. It appears exactly the same as the symbols on the membrane of his wings.




- Press your finger on these white thingy, and you can talk to me through telepathy.

(Basically a Compact Comunication Lactima in Fairy Tail, or the gem on the medal in your RP, Martin)



lyar said:


> "Don't tell me you somehow let a dangerous man like that go."


Jin just lets out a very slight smirk at Gryphill's words and thinks to himself :

"This loser worries about a necromancer more than a demon sitting right next to him at the moment ?... Man, he got hit in the head harder than I thought."

Other than that, however, he just remains silent, until Lucian answers to Gryphill :



DragonMaster21 said:


> "He used a Pentagram to escape immediately thereafter."


Jin takes a look outside the window and chuckles :

- Amateurs. I travel around with wormholes instead. Much cooler. And, speaking of which... I think I got my own business elsewhere.

He then stands up and adjusts his hat :

- 'Til we meet again, folks. Ciao !

He then flicks his paw outward, opening what looks like a black wormhole next to him. As he steps in it and it disappears, he's completely out of sight.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*Bloodborne intensifies*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I find it slightly irking that your character is so vocal about being a demon. Might wanna consider the fact that people react to demons the same way priests reacted to supposed witchcraft in the middle ages. Demons, especially spirit-type, such as incubi and succubi in spirit form, are a very real fear for the people of Azere Danatos. Demons aren't just some silly creature that goes bump in the night. Spirit demons are patient, they are manipulative, and above all, they are evil. Think of the Christian concept of demon mixed with other cultures' concept, and you're almost there. Your character was born in this world- he has a concept of right and wrong. He can make decisions between good and evil. But true demons- they do not. Either they do not have a concept of good and evil, or they simply do not care. They are subtle. Patient. And when they attack, they are the essence of pure terror. Not a joke, even in this RP.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Your character was born in this world- he has a concept of right and wrong. He can make decisions between good and evil. But true demons- they do not.


(Jin's soul being that of an incubus makes him mistakes that he's "true demon", but he's actually 1/3 Gajuma, 1/3 vampire and 1/3 incubus, so... yeah)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

(Is it fine if my character just joined the conversion? It's boring when I have to wait for everyone to get to the next destination without doing anything.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin's soul being that of an incubus makes him mistakes that he's "true demon", but he's actually 1/3 Gajuma, 1/3 vampire and 1/3 incubus, so... yeah)


(Ok)


Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it fine if my character just joined the conversion? It's boring when I have to wait for everyone to get to the next destination without doing anything.)


(Sure.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 13, 2016)

"Someone talking about martial arts?" 
*a short, new individual with a cat mask walks into view, with his hands on his sides.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

Martin: "not exactly, but close enough. Who might you be?"


----------



## lyar (Sep 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Also, did we forget that my character is in his room at the inn? I mean, it makes sense if he rented a room on the ground floor.)
> Lucian answered his question. "We needed him alive to disable the bounded field. If we had killed him, the field would have sustained itself until it killed everyone in the city and harvested their souls. He used a Pentagram to escape immediately thereafter."


(Yes I did forget)
Gryphil sighs and calms down, "Figures that he would have a trump card like that. How annoying." Gryphil paces while scratching his head. He didn't really know what to do from here and he says out loud in frustration, "Now what to do? Ugh what a pain.."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

(Jin is gonna be absent until you guys reach the next destination or when Martin or David choose to call him back (for some reason) using the "device" he gave them earlier (like Batman lol))


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin is gonna be absent until you guys reach the next destination or when Martin or David choose to call him back (for some reason) using the "device" he gave them earlier (like Batman lol))


(Bromance intensifies)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Bromance intensifies)


(Bromance 4 Life lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

"It's Zazu."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "It's Zazu."


(legit way to introduce yourself, pal XD )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (legit way to introduce yourself, pal XD )


(Keeping it real.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Keeping it real.)


(too real and a bit salty : x )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (too real and a bit salty : x )


(Stating the obvious m8?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 14, 2016)

lyar said:


> (Yes I did forget)
> Gryphil sighs and calms down, "Figures that he would have a trump card like that. How annoying." Gryphil paces while scratching his head. He didn't really know what to do from here and he says out loud in frustration, "Now what to do? Ugh what a pain.."


"Well, it's impossible to follow him. Might as well move on... I'll definitely need to report this to the Royal Guard, though... The Emperor will want to hear about this." Lucian said.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 14, 2016)

(Kinda regret leaving the scene now, cuz I got zero idea to make good reason/excuse for coming back lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

"The Royal Guard? You know them? I was actually passing through here to find directions to a city with a guard office...I usually find work as a guard, but we left the last town in search of a bigger city to make enough money so we can purchase a place to call home. That's why we left our family's cave in the first place."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Well, it's impossible to follow him. Might as well move on... I'll definitely need to report this to the Royal Guard, though... The Emperor will want to hear about this." Lucian said.


"Emporer? You have an emporer? What is this Royal Guard?" Zazu walks forwards with a blank face, keeping his hands by his sides.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "The Royal Guard? You know them? I was actually passing through here to find directions to a city with a guard office...I usually find work as a guard, but we left the last town in search of a bigger city to make enough money so we can purchase a place to call home. That's why we left our family's cave in the first place."



Lucian nodded. "Well, yeah, I know them. They're the order of knights that answer directly to the Emperor. They're in charge of the security of Berna, as well as most of the Imperial Republic. Don't bet your gald on joining, though. It takes years, from what I've heard. Of couse, theres also the city guard, which answers to the Royal Guard."


Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Emporer? You have an emporer? What is this Royal Guard?" Zazu walks forwards with a blank face, keeping his hands by his sides.


"Um... Yeah, emperor Dorian Vandesdelca Gradioza I. He became emperor after the Equality Wars officially ended some 15 years ago. He was the one who charged the Royal Knights with the empire's security." Lucian said.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

"well I wouldn't say I have an interest in joining the royal guard, seems like there'd be too many formalities and regulations for my taste. But city guard wouldn't be a bad choice for after we finish our travels"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 14, 2016)

"How strong of a grip do they have on this region?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "How strong of a grip do they have on this region?"


"Grip? They don't so much have a grip as they have control. The Emperor has put his sweat and blood into making sure his guard isn't corrupt. Thats how he annexed all bit three of the continents in the world into his empire- respectful diplomacy. Nemasia, on the other hand..." Lucian shuddered. He'd travelled to Nemasia once, not too long ago. It was a hell hole there. If you weren't human or elf, you where treated like slaves. Lucian was disgusted with that country. It was created 115 years ago, during the Equality Wars. The Originthian Church had recently cut all ties with the Nemasian Empire, and the churches there where now run by the people.


----------



## lyar (Sep 14, 2016)

Gryphil sighed. Talk of royalty or royalty itself were among the things he loathed the most.
"Why would we tell the those stupid nobles anything? It'll be like always, they'll sleep comfortably while their people die for them."
He takes out his blade for a moment to look at his reflection.
"Lousy empire"
He re-sheaths his blade.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 14, 2016)

(Dragonmaster, the Rockbell's don't happen to also make mechanical prosthetics do they?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Dragonmaster, the Rockbell's don't happen to also make mechanical prosthetics do they?)





DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, yes, your character can have a self-made gun.


I think that's a yes (?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 15, 2016)

(If they also include a short old lady and her young blonde grandaughter who has a habit of throwing wrenches at her blonde boyfriend i'm be laughing my ass off at the obvious FMA reference)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (If they also include a short old lady and her young blonde grandaughter who has a habit of throwing wrenches at her blonde boyfriend i'm be laughing my ass off at the obvious FMA reference)


(I dunno that reference : x all I got is Roy raping Envy and Lust, and that's that lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 15, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Grip? They don't so much have a grip as they have control. The Emperor has put his sweat and blood into making sure his guard isn't corrupt. Thats how he annexed all bit three of the continents in the world into his empire- respectful diplomacy. Nemasia, on the other hand..." Lucian shuddered. He'd travelled to Nemasia once, not too long ago. It was a hell hole there. If you weren't human or elf, you where treated like slaves. Lucian was disgusted with that country. It was created 115 years ago, during the Equality Wars. The Originthian Church had recently cut all ties with the Nemasian Empire, and the churches there where now run by the people.


"Eh heh. So there's a dispute going on. So how's the Originthian Church going?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (If they also include a short old lady and her young blonde grandaughter who has a habit of throwing wrenches at her blonde boyfriend i'm be laughing my ass off at the obvious FMA reference)


(Well... Yeah, that's kind of the theme of Berna's major shops. FMA:B. Most of the Bernan shopkeepers are versions of the characters from FMA:B. 

I'm thinking that all of the major cities are going to have a theme of some sort. Each one will be different. And yes, the Rockbells do make prosthetics.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

(@DragonMaster21 : can ya play for... euh... all the "NPCs" of the world, please ? I wanna explore the city )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@DragonMaster21 : can ya play for... euh... all the "NPCs" of the world, please ? I wanna explore the city )


(Umm... I would, but I'm already going to end up playing a couple of characters anyway, and it gets a little bit difficult because then I end up getting pulled in several directions at once. Sorry )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 15, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Umm... I would, but I'm already going to end up playing a couple of characters anyway, and it gets a little bit difficult because then I end up getting pulled in several directions at once. Sorry )


(Wish I could play some of them on my own...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wish I could play some of them on my own...)


(Are you asking permission to play them? Go ahead, if you want. I'll be playing important NPCs that we meet during the story. Also, like I said, I'm going to be playing two other PCs unless anyone else wants control of them after they're introduced.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Are you asking permission to play them? Go ahead, if you want.


(I totally would, but I'm kinda worried that there may be conflicts with your original ideas
Heck, I don't even know the layout of the map anyway)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 16, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Eh heh. So there's a dispute going on. So how's the Originthian Church going?"


"Mostly fine, but... Well, people are uneasy. Nemasia's dangerous. And the Church was already pretty unwelcome by the government. If it goes sour... Well, Nemasia usually blames Gatalla for its misfortune. And we don't need another war."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I totally would, but I'm kinda worried that there may be conflicts with your original ideas
> Heck, I don't even know the layout of the map anyway)


(Ok, I'll try to play as some of the NPCs. 

Berna is a very large city, and recieves a lot of trade and business from its massive port that lines its coast. It is shaped like a giant fan- 1/3 of a circle. It has 2 market districts, an education and government district, and two residential districts. 

Port Berna is a large, busy port that utilizes many large warehouses. There is one shop, which is Sora's Medicine and Ingredients. Sora is a kindly old woman who has been treating all sorts of ailments for years.

Just beyond the port is Berna's 1st residential district. It is where most of the dockworkers and the less wealthy of the city make their home. This is where Lucian and his mother live.

Next is the Market District. Like the rest of the city, it is very well planned. It is home to almost all of the shops in Berna. (This is where you can find all of the FMA:B related shopkeepers and characters). At the end of mainstreet, which runs through the entire city up to Eye of Horus Marketplace, you can find the famous Torella Eatery and Bar, right next to Bertha's Bed and Breakfast. Beyond this, the Horus Marketplace surrounds the Fountain of Aisus, which is just outside of Berna's Chapel. Another residential district surrounds the Marketplace.

Beside Berna's chapel is the Academy. Then, there are steps up to the government district. Between the House of Congress and the Court of Law are the gates to Lazuli Palace.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> This is where you can find all of the FMA:B related shopkeepers and characters


(Greeeaaat... I know next to nothing about FMA:B... other than the obvious names (and literally the names only) like Roy Mustang, Envy, Lust, Wrath, Greed, Pride, Father and Truth, I'm completely clueless)
(Other than that, I think this place is where Jin can make a living  he can work as a blacksmith and enchanter )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Mostly fine, but... Well, people are uneasy. Nemasia's dangerous. And the Church was already pretty unwelcome by the government. If it goes sour... Well, Nemasia usually blames Gatalla for its misfortune. And we don't need another war."


"Any current threats I should know about? What's so bad about Nemasia?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 17, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Any current threats I should know about? What's so bad about Nemasia?"


"The government of Nemasia hates non-humans, aside from elves. And they use us- that is, Gatalla, as a scapegoat for all their issues. The Imperial Republic and the Originthian Church implemented the sanctions on them, but they brought this sorry state upon themselves. Now, excuse me, I'm trying to write a report." Lucian finished. He returned his attention to the unwritten essay that lay in front of him.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Greeeaaat... I know next to nothing about FMA:B... other than the obvious names (and literally the names only) like Roy Mustang, Envy, Lust, Wrath, Greed, Pride, Father and Truth, I'm completely clueless)
> (Other than that, I think this place is where Jin can make a living  he can work as a blacksmith and enchanter )


(Whatever you feel like doing is fine. I'm going to be busy tomorrow, but after I'm done I'll try to play some of the NPCs.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : I need your help, otherwise I'm stuck in plot limbo lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

"Just one more question, wheres the way to Berna?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

<(potential archery and throwing weapon trainer)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> <(potential archery and throwing weapon trainer)


(You mean Jin ?
Archery, yes, but throwing weapons... nope : x )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You mean Jin ?
> Archery, yes, but throwing weapons... nope : x )


(no Martin, by archery I meant short, long, and compound bows. He is an experienced bow and throwing weapon user, having hunted A LOT to provide food for him and his brother over the years. Also likely a good choice to train others in hand-to-hand combat being an experienced martial artist.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (no Martin, by archery I meant short, long, and compound bows. He is an experienced bow and throwing weapon user, having hunted A LOT to provide food for him and his brother over the years. Also likely a good choice to train others in hand-to-hand combat being an experienced martial artist.)


(Oh... kaaaaay ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

(just saying he could help with teaching other characters if the occasion comes up)
*begins sharpening the blades on his broadhead arrows*
"better make sure these are sharp for the journey ahead"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 18, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Just one more question, wheres the way to Berna?"


"There's a road that goes out of the east side of Halluk. Use caution- monsters such as bears and mandragoras nest nearby. Not all of them are aggressive or dangerous, but its best to be on your guard." Lucian warned.

(Monsters refer to the animals of Azere Danatos. Before the demon plague, all animals where friendly towards the mortal races. However, in the aftermath of the demonplague, some  individuals of all species recieved a hereditary aggressiveness. As a result, species developed survival instincts to help them survive. 

A phrase can be used to calm non-affected monsters. It is, "I am a person of the 5. Calm yourself and I shall not harm you." This only works with normal animals, and enacts a powerful binding magical contract. This does not mean that the animal is intelligent- it is just a natural effect of using that phrase. Certain variations of the phrase can tame certain animals, but it has to be very specific. In most cases, it is easier to use normal methods of taming or befriending rather than magical ones. If the phrase is used towards an animal affected by the demon plague, the said animal will respond violently.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

*Zazu is silent thinking about the advice just given to him, thinking to himself:* "There's no way I'm going to remember that..." 
"That sounds ridiculous, I think I'll just simply mow them down if I see them coming my way."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 18, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Zazu is silent thinking about the advice just given to him, thinking to himself:* "There's no way I'm going to remember that..."
> "That sounds ridiculous, I think I'll just simply mow them down if I see them coming my way."


(The parentheses where OOC. Its just a bit of knowledge about the world that I was putting out OOC.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 18, 2016)

"most canine species as well as bears and I have a...mutual understanding, resulting from an early encounter with them after I became responsible for David. Mandragoras on the other hand...*taps the arrow he's sharpening against his most recent newly fletched bow* that's what these are for"
(btw decided Martin and his brother are now just Gajuma's (specifically Wolf/Tiger hybrids with wings) no more dragon ancestry. the Jagged Fang will now reflect this, but wll have stricter entry requirements rather than simply based on ancestry)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (The parentheses where OOC. Its just a bit of knowledge about the world that I was putting out OOC.)


(Oh.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Berna
> 
> Berna
> 
> ...


(Whenever I hear Berna, I think of the original Bherna from Monster Hunter Generations)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Whenever I hear Berna, I think of the original Bherna from Monster Hunter Generations)


(Interesting. I've never played that game before. Didn't even know that monster existed.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Interesting. I've never played that game before. Didn't even know that monster existed.)


(No, Bherna is a village that exists in Monster Hunter Generations. The little sheep thing you see is called a Moofah, and they are indeed soft )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 18, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (No, Bherna is a village that exists in Monster Hunter Generations. The little sheep thing you see is called a Moofah, and they are indeed soft )


(Ah. I see now.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (no Martin, by archery I meant short, long, and compound bows. He is an experienced bow and throwing weapon user, having hunted A LOT to provide food for him and his brother over the years. Also likely a good choice to train others in hand-to-hand combat being an experienced martial artist.)


(As for Jin, and me IRL as well...)

Hand-to-hand skills : street-fighting style against bullies at school
Weapon skills : self-trained at home (I have a katana, two daggers, a hammer, a spear, and a shield, all wooden, lol)
Crossbow/firearm skills : literally from the one and only FPS game I ever like playing, Borderlands 2 (usually assault-rifles, SMGs and/or pistols)
Smithing skills : I like designing weapons, duh
"Magic" skills : when I put the wrong type of creativity into the wrong place lol


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Borderlands 2


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> View attachment 13634


----------



## lyar (Sep 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> View attachment 13634


Bruh "Boxs"? People need to learn about spell check.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

(@Julen : probably not the best time for you to rejoin this RP, but if you do, I can make firearms for you 
Not exactly like the ones IRL, though, they're just "custom-made", and uses the types of ammunition I showed ya earlier)



Spoiler: Assault-Rifle / SMG ammo








When fired, it shoots out a burst of 3 shots straight forward, one immediately after another, with small-medium velocity of spread of the bullets (similar to DAHL Assault-Rifles and SMGs in Borderlands 2]. Each round can be fired at most 5 times (which gives 15 shots in total) before depletion. It employs explosive damage on impact, similar to other types of ammunition (except The Launcher type).





Spoiler: Shotgun ammo








When fired, it creates a burst of 10 spread pellets in the front. If used in point-blank range, one shot (provided all 10 pellets hit) is enough to break a riot shield apart.
Similar to other types of ammunition (except The Launcher type), it employs explosive damage on impact.





Spoiler: Sniper-Rifle ammo








When fired, the raw force makes the shot capable of piercing through enemies in a straight line until it is stopped by a wall or it hits the ground.
Similar to other types of ammunition (except The Launcher type), it employs explosive damage on impact, and carries said explosive damage to targets it penetrates through.





Spoiler: Launcher ammo (Julen's favorite)








When fired, it launches a high-velocity explosive crystal (similar to a grenade IRL) with a big blast in its immediate vicinity.





Spoiler: Chained-Net ammo (new type, also Jin's favorite)








When fired, it shoots out a weighted net made of chains (which are made of hooked blades) at the feet of the target, holding them in place. The hooked blades of the chains can serve to tear into enemies as they struggle, causing them to bleed.



(Without these 5 types of ammunition, my guns (including my skull-carved one) functions similar to a *Dessert Eagle* in terms of mechanics, range, firepower and fire-rate : fires as fast as you can pull the trigger)


----------



## Julen (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@Julen : probably not the best time for you to rejoin this RP, but if you do, I can make firearms for you
> Not exactly like the ones IRL, though, they're just "custom-made", and uses the types of ammunition I showed ya earlier)
> 
> 
> ...


(how do you know me so well ._. )



(i'd join if i had an idea of what's going on)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (how do you know me so well ._. )


(I saw a pic of you IRL holding a Dessert Eagle ; I also remember you saying that you like launchers when blowing Witches' head off in L4D2 
*bromance intensifies*)



Julen said:


> (i'd join if i had an idea of what's going on)


(Everyone is preparing to move on to the city of Berna after a fight at a village ; I'm already at Berna, though)
(You can be at Berna already, though ; I'm just wandering around at the moment)


----------



## Julen (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I saw a pic of you IRL holding a Dessert Eagle ; I also remember you saying that you like launchers when blowing Witches' head off in L4D2
> *bromance intensifies*)




 (XD)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Everyone is preparing to move on to the city of Berna after a fight at a village ; I'm already at Berna, though)
> (You can be at Berna already, though ; I'm just wandering around at the moment)


(alrighty then! I'll figure out a way to get in then.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> View attachment 13636


(*pack mates' bromance super intensifies*)


----------



## lyar (Sep 19, 2016)

Julen said:


> (i'd join if i had an idea of what's going on)


Yeah nobody really knows what's going on. I dunno what @DragonMaster21 has planned story-wise, but if there was some way to force all of our characters to one place and give them a reason to stick together then things would be easier to understand/follow


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

(I can give Jin a reason to come back to Halluk, but you and Julen should still be in-town last I checked)


----------



## lyar (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I can give Jin a reason to come back to Halluk, but you and Julen should still be in-town last I checked)


Yeah but that would only get us together, not make us _stick _together. I feel like there should be some story-driven reason why we're stuck together. It would also allow us to move to places as a party like in an rpg. However, this isn't my thread so the decision isn't mine.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

(I assume we'll get that reason once we reach Berna)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

(Wish I could send an army of paladins to the village to look for the necromancer, but also "intentionally mistake" our characters to be associated with the necromancer (for whatever reason it is) and try to capture us as well... but, yeah, not my story to decide the events)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wish I could send an army of paladins to the village to look for the necromancer, but also "intentionally mistake" our characters to be associated with the necromancer (for whatever reason it is) and try to capture us as well... but, yeah, not my story to decide the events)


(They wouldn't have gotten word that fast, and plus, they wouldn't dare make a move this close to the capital. First, they persecute innocent civilians who have committed no crime, and then, they execute them without goung through the Empire's system of law. They are in no way welcome anywhere near Berna. It would be a foolish decision to come so close to the Emperor's city, to say the very least.

And plus, Halluk is a city, not a village. Not large, by any means, but still big enough and close enough to Berna to know most of the goings-on in the Empire.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

(Like I said, it's not my story to decide anything here, other than my character, obviously)
(Still waiting for you to move on, man... if you plan to answer ALL the people's questions, it's gonna be forever ; finish the pyromancer report and get your butt to that Mustang guy already, jeez...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "most canine species as well as bears and I have a...mutual understanding, resulting from an early encounter with them after I became responsible for David. Mandragoras on the other hand...*taps the arrow he's sharpening against his most recent newly fletched bow* that's what these are for"
> (btw decided Martin and his brother are now just Gajuma's (specifically Wolf/Tiger hybrids with wings) no more dragon ancestry. the Jagged Fang will now reflect this, but wll have stricter entry requirements rather than simply based on ancestry)


     "So you're going to Berna, then? When are you heading out?" Lucian asks whilst focusing heavily on his essay. His hand seems to be moving at unordinary speeds as he writes madly with his hawk-feather quill.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

"I don't know when...depends on when you decide to head out. I don't really know the area, and would prefer to have a guide for the city when I get there. You seem to know your way around and sound acquainted with the various organizations. Besides...if Berna's guards have heard of my "nickname" from the paladins...i'll probably need someone to explain the situation so I'm not arrested on sight."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (... finish the pyromancer report and get your butt to that Mustang guy already, jeez...)





DragonMaster21 said:


> His hand seems to be moving at *unordinary speeds* as he writes *madly* with his hawk-feather quill.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I don't know when...depends on when you decide to head out. I don't really know the area, and would prefer to have a guide for the city when I get there. You seem to know your way around and sound acquainted with the various organizations. Besides...if Berna's guards have heard of my "nickname" from the paladins...i'll probably need someone to explain the situation so I'm not arrested on sight."



"Well, I'll be heading out tomorrow morning. I would be happy to guide you to the city." Lucian replied. He grit his teeth, looking over his essay.

"Hmm... I should probably put in a bit on how Flame-Cooling Charms work," he said to himself. Grumbling, he started another paragraph of his essay.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

"would they be likely to arrest me on sight based on my "nickname" given to em by the paladins? The incident it came from wasn't exactly a peaceful one..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Besides...if Berna's guards have heard of my "nickname" from the paladins...i'll probably need someone to explain the situation so I'm not arrested on sight."





Abyssalrider said:


> "would they be likely to arrest me on sight based on my "nickname" given to em by the paladins? The incident it came from wasn't exactly a peaceful one..."


(#RIPJin_and_later_Martin)
(#RIPBromance)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (#RIPJin_and_later_Martin)
> (#RIPBromance)


(seems like it's moving to Berna soon, don't leave...This is the thread our bromance began in, at least stay until the story ends)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> This is the thread our bromance began in


(OMFG I LOVE YOU LOL
*Fusion Magic intensifies*)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "would they be likely to arrest me on sight based on my "nickname" given to em by the paladins? The incident it came from wasn't exactly a peaceful one..."


"Probably not. Your face wouldn't have been posted on any official wanted poster, so the chances that anyone would recognize you is rather low. Not that anyone could recognise you any way. This is an example of the extent of their art skills." Lucian passed him an old wanted poster.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

"even so, chances are they take notice when someone with as recognizable features as a wolf with blue tiger stripes and retractable claws gets a title like "winged butcher of the mountain plains'. A name like that would tend to attract attention...The incident was only 3 years ago, just on the edge of the forest at the base of the mountain range David and I grew up in."


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 20, 2016)

(I LOVE exposition. Gimme more )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

(just bringing up something I already added in around page 13, and does raise a valid concern for my character as he's about to travel to the capital city)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "even so, chances are they take notice when someone with as recognizable features as a wolf with blue tiger stripes and retractable claws gets a title like "winged butcher of the mountain plains'. A name like that would tend to attract attention...The incident was only 3 years ago, just on the edge of the forest at the base of the mountain range David and I grew up in."



Lucian furrowed his brow. "Have you had any trouble with any of the official guards of any major cities since then?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

"This is the first 'city' we've been in, the only other town besides the one the incident took place in, was a small village with no guards of its own. We acted as their guards until a few months ago when David and I left for a bigger city to find work so we could have a place to call home. For obvious reason I had us avoid towns and villages that frequently saw travelers, so as to avoid attracting paladins. They don't know about David, and he doesn't know they want me dead."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "This is the first 'city' we've been in, the only other town besides the one the incident took place in, was a small village with no guards of its own. We acted as their guards until a few months ago when David and I left for a bigger city to find work so we could have a place to call home. For obvious reason I had us avoid towns and villages that frequently saw travelers, so as to avoid attracting paladins. They don't know about David, and he doesn't know they want me dead."



"Well, since you haven't dealt with any city guards, I can't say anything for sure... But I suppose I could check the notice boards around the city. If you're wanted anywhere in the Empire, they would have put up wanted posters such as this one throughout the city. Does your brother know about you being wanted by the Paladins at all?" Lucian asked.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

"uhm, no...he was out gathering herbs when the execution squad showed up at that village. I assumed it was to thank me for the help, when they drew their weapons and sentenced me to death for 'performing unholy blood rituals' I knocked them out by electrocuting them. Then I grabbed David and we fled the town. Haven't run into any with David nearby...They've always assume he's just some random gajuma because our fur colors are so different. A twelve year old liquefying the stomach of a bandit leader tends to attract attention...chances are the guards heard about it and took an interest. If they didn't, I wouldn't consider them very good at their jobs..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 20, 2016)

(Thinking of Jin joining the paladins (but nicknames himself as "Rift Hunter" to avoid using his true name) as a spy, in order to indirectly prevent their unjustified actions and slowly sabotage the entire organization from inside out )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "uhm, no...he was out gathering herbs when the execution squad showed up at that village. I assumed it was to thank me for the help, when they drew their weapons and sentenced me to death for 'performing unholy blood rituals' I knocked them out by electrocuting them. Then I grabbed David and we fled the town. Haven't run into any with David nearby...They've always assume he's just some random gajuma because our fur colors are so different. A twelve year old liquefying the stomach of a bandit leader tends to attract attention...chances are the guards heard about it and took an interest. If they didn't, I wouldn't consider them very good at their jobs..."



"Alright. Then I would suggest using different names for yourselves while in the city. As four appearance... Well, there is one relatively quick enchantment that could help." Lucian offered.

He made a beckoning gesture with his hand, and a book flew out of his book bag and into his grasp. He quickly flipped it open to page 123. The book was titled _The Secrets of Illusion, Volume One.
_
"The Bromrago Illusion will make it so no one can recognize you by a description or a picture alone. Unless they've actually seen you before, or met you face to face, this enchantment will trick pretty much anyone into thinking you're someone else. Not easy, though," Lucian said, grimacing. 

"It seems like I'd need to set up a small bounded field to avoid any dangerous mistakes- not like the Necromancer's one," he added quickly. "This would just disable any negative effects if I made a mistake whilst performing the enchantment."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 20, 2016)

"I don't know if that's the best idea either, I'm supposed to be meeting up with some Jagged Fang monks in Berna. They wouldn't recognize me either if that's the case. I could try explaining to the guards that what happened to that bandit leader was an accident, I didn't know my electricity could get that strong...I'd never struck a human with it before that day...hell i'd never seen one before that day either..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I didn't know my electricity could get that strong...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The Bromrago Illusion will make it so no one can recognize you by a description or a picture alone. Unless they've actually seen you before, or met you face to face, this enchantment will trick pretty much anyone into thinking you're someone else.


(Gray Fox's Mask of Oblivion confirmed)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

How long did it take to write this?!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> How long did it take to write this?!


(A few months ?)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (A few months ?)


WOW


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> WOW


(It started somewhere in july or june, what do ya expect ?)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It started somewhere in july or june, what do ya expect ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


>


(Say, you planning to start a RP ?
If yes, I'm all up for it )


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Say, you planning to start a RP ?
> If yes, I'm all up for it )


Not sure yet.      Mabey


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 21, 2016)

(it's funny that this thread started the day before I joined the forums.)


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (it's funny that this thread started the day before I joined the forums.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I don't know if that's the best idea either, I'm supposed to be meeting up with some Jagged Fang monks in Berna. They wouldn't recognize me either if that's the case. I could try explaining to the guards that what happened to that bandit leader was an accident, I didn't know my electricity could get that strong...I'd never struck a human with it before that day...hell i'd never seen one before that day either..."


"... We'll decide what to do before we get there. I don't think that the chances are likely that you'd be recognized, but we'll discuss a plan in case it happens."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "... We'll decide what to do before we get there. I don't think that the chances are likely that you'd be recognized, but we'll discuss a plan in case it happens."


(Oh, and just so you all know, I'm going to be posting some sort of interest check for a future crossover idea relatively soon. Please keep in mind that I take all of my plots for RPs very seriously and that suggestions are always welcome, but the final say will always be my decision.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Please keep in mind that I take all of my plots for RPs very seriously and that suggestions are always welcome, but the final say will always be my decision.


(Lemme just ask ya this, man...)







(Because for public RPs like this, trying to keep your initial plot idea the same is almost like stepping in a brothel and trying to remain as a virgin LOL (sorry for extremely bad joke))
(I've joined a number of RPs and hosted a few on my own, and that's what I see people do and I do myself : let the characters have their freedom as well, not too strictly limited to just my/their own initial plot)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Lemme just ask ya this, man...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Oh, I'm talking about the initial plot only. During the RP, the characters drive the direction of the story. I may have ideas, but in most cases the story progresses the way the characters drive it. Also, it heavily depends on the type of RP I'm hosting.)
Lucian returned his attention to his paper, and, after a moment of hesitation, quickly jotted down the last part of the essay. He bit his lip as he looked over the essay. 

"Well, that'll have to do. It's not the worst that I've done, but its not exactly my nest work either."

He carefully put his essay-journal into his bag of books, as well as the two textbooks that he had taken out. He tapped an odd contraption on it's top, and what appeared to be a clock manifested as a blue light in the air. It read 5:33. 

"Show atmospheric mana density and current air temperature. Calculate most likely conditions for tomorrow." Lucian ordered. 

The device seemed to draw in mana. An odd buzzing filled the air until the device made a clicking sound. The mana density showed up as 57%, and the temperature was currently a pleasant 74 degrees Fahrenheit. Underneath the current conditions appeared two other sets of numbers. It appeared to have slightly more mana density as well as a higher temperature. A small sun symbol appeared next to the temperature.

"Perfect travelling conditions. A mite bit hot for my taste, but I'll manage. I live in Berna, after all."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 21, 2016)

(So gonna need to ask Lucian to conjure a "magic headphone" like the one Laxus has so I can listen to music and chill )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 22, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (So gonna need to ask Lucian to conjure a "magic headphone" like the one Laxus has so I can listen to music and chill )


(Well, this is a combination of enchantment and magetech. Lucian's a decent enchanter, but he's a rubbish magic technician. And besides, at the moment, most magetech is held and distributed by the Originthian Church.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 22, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Well, this is a combination of enchantment and magetech. Lucian's a decent enchanter, but he's a rubbish magic technician. And besides, at the moment, most magetech is held and distributed by the Originthian Church.)


(That isn't to say that someone in Berna couldn't have what you're looking for. Elric Novelty Goods have all sorts of magetech items.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (That isn't to say that someone in Berna couldn't have what you're looking for. Elric Novelty Goods have all sorts of magetech items.)


(Good, 'cuz I'mma need something for my weapons, hehe...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 23, 2016)

(I assume the shop is run by the brothers Elric? Does the older one happen to be a short blondy with a midget complex, while the other walks around in a large suit of armor? Or do they both look like they did at the end of the series?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Thinking of Jin joining the paladins (but nicknames himself as "Rift Hunter" to avoid using his true name) as a spy, in order to indirectly prevent their unjustified actions and slowly sabotage the entire organization from inside out )


(@DragonMaster21 : what do you think ? )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I assume the shop is run by the brothers Elric? Does the older one happen to be a short blondy with a midget complex, while the other walks around in a large suit of armor? Or do they both look like they did at the end of the series?)


(They both look like they did at the end of the series. Also, their mother is still alive due to the assistance of the Originthian Church. Their father, however, did indeed leave the family, but for very different reasons. All of the FMA related characters have similar relationships in Berna as they did in FMA:B, but of course through different circumstances and events.)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (@DragonMaster21 : what do you think ? )


(It depends. I have a sort of conspiracy in mind for the Paladins, but it all depends how it plays out.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> A small sun symbol appeared next to the temperature.
> 
> "Perfect travelling conditions."


(It's raining in Vietnam, where I live, at the moment, and you said it'd be "sunny"...)




(Joke, joke, I love you, lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (It's raining in Vietnam, where I live, at the moment, and you said it'd be "sunny"...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Its always a sunny day somewhere in the world... 

But Minnesota isn't one of those places right now. God(s), its dreary.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (But Minnesota isn't one of those places right now. God(s), its dreary.)


(If by that you mean dark/cloudy sky, then I don't find it dreary at all : x
See, I'm a weirdo that actually likes dark, cloudy and rainy days ; I also have some very vague and cryptic "connection" to the underworld (Vietnamese culture, also very hard to explain, but no, I'm not religious and neither is any of my family members), which seems to just add to me liking darkness and shadow to some extent (which is part of why Jin is literally 2/3 demon like how you see))


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (If by that you mean dark/cloudy sky, then I don't find it dreary at all : x
> See, I'm a weirdo that actually likes dark, cloudy and rainy days ; I also have some very vague and cryptic "connection" to the underworld (Vietnamese culture, also very hard to explain, but no, I'm not religious and neither is any of my family members), which seems to just add to me liking darkness and shadow to some extent (which is part of why Jin is literally 2/3 demon like how you see))


(It's not that I dislike the rain, its more that its been constant lately. During school days, its even worse. You see, whenever it gets rainy or cloudy out, I get dead tired. Not just a little. I barely function. I normally enjoy thunderstorms, to some extent. 

It just just gets old, being tired all the time.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I normally enjoy thunderstorms, to some extent.


(Same )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 23, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : no hurry, but I'm waiting for a reply to Lucian.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (@Abyssalrider : no hurry, but I'm waiting for a reply to Lucian.)


(Just skip to the next day already, please... you know all the characters are prepared to move to Berna...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 23, 2016)

"While I agree we should discuss a plan in-case I do get recognized, I'd like to try simply explaining the misunderstanding rather than hiding or avoiding recognition. I am a former guard, and I won't compromise what that position stands for just for my own benefit."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "While I agree we should discuss a plan in-case I do get recognized, I'd like to try simply explaining the misunderstanding rather than hiding or avoiding recognition. I am a former guard, and I won't compromise what that position stands for just for my own benefit."


"Alright..." Lucian said. He looked like he wanted to say something, but seemed to have thought better and closed his journal.

"I'm going to get ready for tomorrow. I might head over to the Inn's tavern later. Dunno yet."

He stood up and started to return his books and journal to his bag.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 25, 2016)

(Should I skip to the next day?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 25, 2016)

(Probably)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 25, 2016)

(Yeah. I need to put Zazu to use.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 25, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Should I skip to the next day?)


(I've been waiting for that decision of yours for soooooooooo long now...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Probably)





Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Yeah. I need to put Zazu to use.)


(Me at the moment...)






(I'm not sorry LOL)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Me at the moment...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I don't get it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I don't get it.)


(Just wait...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 27, 2016)

(Alright, skip to the next morning. Sorry for the delay.)
Lucian had finished his preparations for the day ahead. He had buffed the enchantments on his magician's performance uniform using some of the techniques he had gleaned from the vest that Jin gave him. He was now waiting juat outside the Inn.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

While waiting, Lucian sees someone approaching him. A Gajuma.
It was hard to tell at first, due to his outfit looking rather off. If anything, he looks like some sort of overweight samurai in his retired days, due to two katanas on his two sides.
However, Lucian soon recognizes him as Jin, due to his white-cream fur coat.

(Kungfu Kangaroo wannabe... rip-off of Kungfu Panda LOL)







Jin walks towards the inn and sees Lucian as well, and greets him with a playful smile as usual :

- Howdy, young magician.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> While waiting, Lucian sees someone approaching him. A Gajuma.
> It was hard to tell at first, due to his outfit looking rather off. If anything, he looks like some sort of overweight Martial Artist in his retired days.
> However, Lucian soon recognizes him as Jin, due to his white-cream fur coat.
> 
> ...


"Salut. Didn't you leave through a portal yesterday? I thought you'd set out for Berna," said Lucian, pleasantly surprised. He looked well rested.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Salut. Didn't you leave through a portal yesterday? I thought you'd set out for Berna," said Lucian, pleasantly surprised. He looked well rested.


Jin shrugs :

- Nah, I haven't been to that place yet, I usually wander around Halluk. I just went back to my tribe yesterday to get this.

He points at his Martial Artist outfit.

(I deleted the post, by the way ; let's assume that he hasn't got there yet)

- Wouldn't want everyone to freak out at the mouth on my belly and the eye on my chest, ya know... although, it feels kinda weird, really. It's like having a veil covering my face.

He then points at a black symbol on the outfit, at his chest.

- Trademark Void-Walker, hehe...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 27, 2016)

"You're wearing a martial arts uniform? I figured you as more of a samurai type Jin."
*Martin can be seen sitting on the edge of the roof, legs hanging down*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "You're wearing a martial arts uniform? I figured you as more of a samurai type Jin."


Jin looks up to see Martin up there, and smirks :

- Maaaybe ?

He then stretches his wings and arms :

- But I think even samurais can be really dope martial artists, too... just not me, I'm way too overweight for that.

He laughs a bit, then looks back at Lucian :

- By the way, you mentioned somewhere named "Berna" ? What is it like ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks up to see Martin up there, and smirks :
> 
> - Maaaybe ?
> 
> ...


Lucian smiled. "My hometown. Gatalla's shining symbol of equality and prosperity. Its quite a center of trade. And we also have the Academy, as well as the massive Chapel and the churches throughout the city. The Church helps out a lot- they work with the academy to keep the enchantments that keep Berna alive functioning. You know- water supplies, sanitation, light. They also bless the fields- Berna maintains a stockpile of food in reserve just in case trade ceases to be an option,"Lucian explained.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin nods while listening to Lucian attentively.

- Sounds like an ideal place to live indeed. I'm assuming you're prepared to head out to that, eh ? Mind if I join ? I'm curious.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin nods while listening to Lucian attentively.
> 
> - Sounds like an ideal place to live indeed. I'm assuming you're prepared to head out to that, eh ? Mind if I join ? I'm curious.


"I don't have any problem with it. What about you?" Lucian looked up at Martin.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

Jin glances at Martin, then back at Lucian :

- Seeing that I'm his brother's teacher, I bet they'd both join, too.

Jin then looks away and takes out what looks like a spell book, pitch-black in color, and starts reading it. On the cover of the book is a strange symbol.






The title of the book is read, "Cosmos' Commotion".






(logo created using this site : Logo and Graphics Generator - Cool Text
to @DragonMaster21 : I suggest using it to make cool titles for the spell books )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 27, 2016)

"My brother and I do plan to go with, just hope the guards will let me explain that incident if they recognize me."
*stands up and jumps off tbe roof, flipping in mid-air before he lands on his feet with no discernible effort*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "just hope the guards will let me explain that incident if they recognize me."








(I'm not sorry LOL)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "My brother and I do plan to go with, just hope the guards will let me explain that incident if they recognize me."
> *stands up and jumps off tbe roof, flipping in mid-air before he lands on his feet with no discernible effort*


Lucian raised an eyebrow as Martin did a flip off the roof. "So are you and David ready to go?" Lucian asked.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 28, 2016)

"David's still asleep, though I found a workaround for needing sleep. Let me go wake him up, then we'll be set to go."
*goes behind the inn and crawls into the den they had dug into the hill, returning a couple minutes later with David following him carrying a large backpack between his wings while Martin still had only the equipment he had always carried*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin is still in the middle of reading his spell book while waiting for Lucian, Martin and David to get ready to go. His perked-up ears indicate that he's still paying attention to the environment around him.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin is still in the middle of reading his spell book while waiting for Lucian, Martin and David to get ready to go. His perked-up ears indicate that he's still paying attention to the environment around him.


Lucian adjusted his bag. "All right, lets go."

He pointed the way to the road to Berna and started walking.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian adjusted his bag. "All right, lets go."
> 
> He pointed the way to the road to Berna and started walking.


Jin shifts his gaze away from the pages of the spell book :

- Ready whenever you are, magician.

He then proceeds to follow him. The spell book now hangs on the belt, at his left side.

- Say, I don't think I got your name yet, do I ?

Jin lets out a friendly smile :

- Also, I'm fascinated by how you perform magics with your cards. Looks cool. Maybe I can be your performance assistant ?

He then chuckles playfully.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 28, 2016)

*Zazu appears, making an entrance by landing on the ground at fast speed.* 
"I'll be following if you don't mind."
*he then stands at his regular composure, his hands at his sides.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin sees Zazu and raises his eyebrow in slight confusion :

- Who are you ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 28, 2016)

"None of your concern." 
*Zazu keeps his straight face, despite the fact his face is a mask.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "None of your concern."
> *Zazu keeps his straight face, despite the fact his face is a mask.*


Jin frowns in slight annoyance :

- If "none of my concern", then why are you following us ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shifts his gaze away from the pages of the spell book :
> 
> - Ready whenever you are, magician.
> 
> ...


Lucian laughs. "Not quite there yet. I'm just a student. 'll let you know when I get there though."

He gestured to his cards, "I only need these for fire and lightning spells, as well as most forms of healing. Those are difficult to do without them- I haven't gotten the hang of maintaining a flame or bolt of electricity without them. Name's Lucian, by the way."

Lucian seemed slightly offset by the sudden appearance of the mysterious Zazu, but neglected to say anything. He stared at the new arrival for a moment, trying to decide whether or not to use the Cheater's Dream to see the newcomer's true face, but thought better of it and continued walking.

(Note: Lucian hates being interrupted when he has something to say and will continue speaking when someone interrupts him answering a question. He will not show any outward discontent over it, but he is nevertheless annoyed and will continue speaking regardless of how rude it is.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin frowns in slight annoyance :
> 
> - If "none of my concern", then why are you following us ?


"I'm heading towards the same destination. Overhearing your fellow travelers, the road is dangerous. Together the threat of hostiles can be lowered if we were close together."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian laughs. "Not quite there yet. I'm just a student. 'll let you know when I get there though."


Jin smiles :

- The reason I ask that is 'cause I just learned something pretty cool. Watch.

Jin gestures his paws around. The sky above them starts to darken, turning into a black night sky, with sparkling stars up above. It looks like he's literally controlling the time. However, he then points at the view and explains :

- I can create, alter and shift the nebula clouds to "recolor" the environment, creating visual illusions and such.

He then flicks his paws outward once more, and reveals the darkness above them to simply be a cloud of black nebula with sparkling dust within, moving at his command. As the nebula cloud fades away, the sky is back to daylight again.

- That's why I ask if I can be your performance assistant. We can make quite a duo, hehe...



DragonMaster21 said:


> He gestured to his cards, "I only need these for fire and lightning spells, as well as most forms of healing. Those are difficult to do without them- I haven't gotten the hang of maintaining a flame or bolt of electricity without them. Name's Lucian, by the way."


Jin points at the sky :

- I can do the same with the sunlight, moonlight and starlight as well. Sunlight for fire damage, restoring your health and boosting your physical defense ; moonlight for frost damage, restoring your mana and improving your magic damage/defense ; starlight for electrical damage, restoring your stamina and increasing your physical damage. The buffs are not really strong for the time being, though... my mother got the hang of it way better than I do.

He then gives a thumbs up :

- We can be quite a duo indeed, Lucian. Nice to meet ya.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I'm heading towards the same destination. Overhearing your fellow travelers, the road is dangerous. Together the threat of hostiles can be lowered if we were close together."


Jin then shifts his gaze at Zazu :

- Right then.

That's all he has for the stranger at the moment, though, before he glances back to the surroundings.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Note: Lucian hates being interrupted when he has something to say and will continue speaking when someone interrupts him answering a question. He will not show any outward discontent over it, but he is nevertheless annoyed and will continue speaking regardless of how rude it is.)


(Same as me )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

"Bit coincidental that you have difficulty with fire and lightning, yet those same things are my specialty..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I figured you as more of a *samurai type* Jin."


(I followed your "suggestion", and got this )


Spoiler: I think it's time for Jin... TO LET 'ER RIP !











(Yes, yes, just the front view, and there's a conical hat, no big difference, but ya still get the credit for inspiring me, so thanks )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Bit coincidental that you have difficulty with fire and lightning, yet those same things are my specialty..."


"Well... I suppose so. I hoping to be able to use both without my cards soon. I've also been considering using exorcist style equipment, but that would limit my speed. Not to mention it looks odd on stage." Lucian said.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin adjusts his conical hat and smirks :

- Man, my nebula clouds just so happen to be filled with electrical plasma energy as well...

He then takes notice of Lucian's consideration :

- Exorcist equipment ? What for ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin adjusts his conical hat and smirks :
> 
> - Man, my nebula clouds just so happen to be filled with electrical plasma energy as well...
> 
> ...


"Specialized channeling," Lucian said. "The standard wand helps cast any form of magic. It isn't specialized for specific purposes. The exorcist's boomerang and Staff have specific uses. The wand is meant for defense magic such as wards, or spells that enact specific effects- such as enchantments or jynxes. The staff casts offensive magic- flame, holy bolts, support spells. But the drawback to using a staff along with the boomerang wand is that you can't use spells that target a certain area of effect without a poetic incantation. This means that spells such as Healing Circle or Violent Pain would take longer to cast. If it were just the staff, it'd be a different story, but... Well, I'll probably just make do with what I've got."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

"Well I know how to attune items for use with electricity, but it takes a rather long time to do without being able to use actual magic like spells and such. That's why I always retrieve my flechettes and arrows, I actually took the time to attune each one of them for holding a charge of my electricity. But channeling it...frankly I just use a random metal object, but I imagine magical electricty flows differently than mine."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Well I know how to attune items for use with electricity, but it takes a rather long time to do without being able to use actual magic like spells and such. That's why I always retrieve my flechettes and arrows, I actually took the time to attune each one of them for holding a charge of my electricity. But channeling it...frankly I just use a random metal object, but I imagine magical electricty flows differently than mine."


"I would say it depends on whether the electricity has specific magical effects attached to it. Lightning produced by magic is just that- lightning produced through magic. It doesn't have any specific effects, so it flows through matter like it normally would unless the caster wills otherwise." Lucian explained. They passed through the city gates and into the considerably thick forest on the road to Berna.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Sep 29, 2016)

"and now that we're in the forest i'll start to scout ahead of us, maintaining a minimum distance ahead to warn you of any danger. If I find anything i'll leave a flechette in the ground. Blue means animal, yellow means potential hostile, and red will mean definite threat, but if I leave a grey one alongside a red one...run"
*Martin jumps into the canopy of tree branches above them and takes off leaping along the branches and flying between larger gaps*
(at this time my future speech and actions will return to being as David for a bit)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin tries to catch up with Lucian and Martin's talking about magic with a slightly exhausted look on his face.
Too much to take in. Especially from a young person like Lucian. He just rolls his eyes and focuses on the road ahead so as nlt to accidentally trip, thinking to himself :

"One more reason I prefer physical combats..."

When they get pass the gate and into rhe forest, he looks around to get a better view of his surroundings, and stretches himself a bit :

- Man, feels good to be outta the city walls... hey, hope you don't mind, Lucian.

Jin then flicks his paw outward. His outfit, including the spell book, dissipates into white mists and fades away.
Now without any sort of clothing on, Jin drops on all fours and spreads his wingspan to the fullest.



Spoiler: Jin's feral form










Jin now continues walking on all fours.

- I prefer this way.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin tries to catch up with Lucian and Martin's talking about magic with a slightly exhausted look on his face.
> Too much to take in. Especially from a young person like Lucian. He just rolls his eyes and focuses on the road ahead so as nlt to accidentally trip, thinking to himself :
> 
> "One more reason I prefer physical combats..."
> ...



Lucian didn't seem to care all that much. His mother worked at the Glass Jaw Cornerclub, after all. They got all sorts of people. He keeps an eye on the road ahead whilst studying from a book titled _Animation Charms and Their Uses. _


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 29, 2016)

While walking along, Jin looks around the surroundings with a curious expression.

- Hmmm... not much different from where my tribe is...

However, he soon stops when he lays his eyes on the cover of the book Lucian is reading. He tilts his head in curiosity, before glancing back to the road up ahead.

- How long before we get there again ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> While walking along, Jin looks around the surroundings with a curious expression.
> 
> - Hmmm... not much different from where my tribe is...
> 
> ...


"We should be there at about noon. This road is pretty much a straight shot to the city, but its still a few hour walk." Lucian said.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 30, 2016)

"Then lets go then. If it's only an hour, it's better to start right away than sit here talking about magic."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Sep 30, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Then lets go then. If it's only an hour, it's better to start right away than sit here talking about magic."


"I said a few hours. Besides, moving to fast could attract monsters. Fighting would slow us down more that talking." Lucian said. He left out the fact that he sometimes had trouble with heat.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Sep 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "I said a few hours. Besides, moving to fast could attract monsters. Fighting would slow us down more that talking." Lucian said. He left out the fact that he sometimes had trouble with heat.


"It couldn't hurt to kill a few along the way. They would most likely be a problem to the next person. There really needs to be a faster way to get their if it's such an important place."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 30, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "I said a few hours. Besides, moving to fast could attract monsters. Fighting would slow us down more that talking." Lucian said. He left out the fact that he sometimes had trouble with heat.


Jin lets out a playful smirk :

- You could get on my back and I can fly you there safely, if you want... just saying.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin lets out a playful smirk :
> 
> - You could get on my back and I can fly you there safely, if you want... just saying.


"...No thank you. There's a reason I don't use a broom-staff." Lucian said, referring to a type of mage-staff that could be turned into a flying broomstick at will. Lucian looked slightly ill at the thought of it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- Suit yourself, young man. I prefer putting my wings to good use.

He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground, until he's around a foot above the trees of the forest. He then calls down to Lucian :

- You're really missing the scene, man ! It's beautiful up here !

(don't get freak out at the eye on my chest and the mouth on my belly, OK ? lol)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 1, 2016)

"Don't get shot down, or worse, a giant mantis might snatch you out of the air." "Hehehe."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Don't get shot down, or worse, a giant mantis might snatch you out of the air." "Hehehe."


"Mantis? Not likely. Dragon? Probably." Lucian said with a laugh.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

(reminder that Martin is scouting ahead, so my interactions atm are as David)
"Dragons...there's a species that usually doesn't get along with me or my brother..."
*looks like he remembered something and shudders at the thought*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

(man, RPs these days are sooooo drawn out with one-line posts...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 1, 2016)

(I don't like having to write paragraph long posts when there isn't much to go into detail about. Feels redundant. Plus a lot of my characters aren't dialog heavy.) 
"Both are equally deadly when you think about it. Although you can have all the armor in the world, but a giant mantis specializes in cutting into that sweet spot. By the way, do you have any giant spiders around here?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

"difference is, we lived in a mountain range with several dragon nests. Martin said one of our earliest close calls involved a pair of young drajuma about his age attacking us just because they didn't like our scents. Dragons and the two of us haven't exactly gotten along since, especially considering Martin threw one of them off a cliff when it charged at me..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Mantis? Not likely. Dragon? Probably." Lucian said with a laugh.





Abyssalrider said:


> (reminder that Martin is scouting ahead, so my interactions atm are as David)
> "Dragons...there's a species that usually doesn't get along with me or my brother..."
> *looks like he remembered something and shudders at the thought*


"Well, dragons can have terrible tempers, from what I've read. Especially the ones that don't live with other mortals- they rely less on logic than instinct. It's different with dragons who live in colonies or cities.  Berna has 2 resident dragons, both working as part of the Royal guard. I've only met one of them, Grimmul. He is responsible for overseeing public events. Nice guy, actually. The other dragon is Hachter- he guards the city walls along with the outer guard." Lucian explained. 

Ahead, past Lucian's line of sight, a bear was crossing the road. 
(We can do a timeskip to just before entering the city pretty soon here.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

*David pulls a blue flechette out of a tree on the side of the road*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *David pulls a blue flechette out of a tree on the side of the road*


"There's an animal up ahead. Doesn't seem to be dangerous, though." Lucian said. 

"We'll be in trouble if we run into mandragori. Distant cousin to Mandrakes. They're not usually hostile, but they know how to use magic to attack with poisoned vines by instinct. They also have a couple of vocal attacks. Their cry isn't fatal, but depending on the cry they use, they can have unsavory consequences."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 1, 2016)

*Zazu raises his arms towards his sides as if he's going to pull something out.* 
"Can you kill it? If it's a plant, it should react the same when burned with fire."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

"If Martin saw one he'd leave a yellow flechette in a tree on the side of the path, but i've yet to find a plant or plant-based creature that can withstand my fire. My brother always called it 'the tiger's fury' on account of the fact that the more my anger grows the hotter it seems to get."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin lands down from the sky, next to them (completely misses what David said and everything before that in their conversation), and sighs in impatience :

- This walk is gonna take forever, ugh...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin lands down from the sky, next to them (completely misses what David said and everything before that in their conversation), and sighs in impatience :
> 
> - This walk is gonna take forever, ugh...


"We'll be there by noon, if we don't take any breaks. I've gone and put an Aqua-genesis charm on some of my bottles- if any one needs water, ask me." Lucian said. 

(The Aqua-genisis charm is an enchantment that allows containers to produce and regenerate water. This enchantment also creates an unchangeable bounded field that eliminates any sort of contamination in the water that it holds. The enchantment is activated by rubbing the hieroglyph for water inlaid into the container during enchanting. Rubbing upwards will increase the water's temperature. Downwards will decrease it.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- We definitely won't need any break, trust me. And... I got some water for us all, too.

Even though he clearly has nothing on him at the moment, Jin doesn't seem to look like he's just joking around.

(Jin can combines the magnified sunlight and frost moonlight together to make a straight beam of slow-moving stream of water that "shines" downward, producing an infinite source of clean water ; he can also call down the starlight and use the astral energy to buff stamina and stamina regeneration, effectively keeping his allies from tiring out almost indefinitely)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs :
> 
> - We definitely won't need any break, trust me. And... I got some water for us all, too.
> 
> ...


Lucian sighed. _And I thought I was being helpful... Setting an enchantment that is rather difficult to do. Mana dust wasted for nothing. Although, I guess they're not completely useless. I could use one while at the Academy._


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian sighed. _And I thought I was being helpful... Setting an enchantment that is rather difficult to do. Mana dust wasted for nothing. Although, I guess they're not completely useless. I could use one while at the Academy._


(Aaaand now I feel bad about myself "taking the spotlight"... sorry...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

"I might have a use for one of those bottles...alchemy isn't always fun with no source of water. And we could always have a use for those considering the basis of our abilities..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I might have a use for one of those bottles...alchemy isn't always fun with no source of water. And we could always have a use for those considering the basis of our abilities..."


Lucian had a relieved look on his face. "Great. I was hoping they'd be useful for something." 

He fished one out of his bag and gave it to David. "Here. The enchantment is activated by rubbing the hieroglyph inscribed onto it. Up for heat, down for cold. Sideways for room temperature. It's supposed to be an everlasting enchantment, but if it starts to wear off, either have an enchanter do maintenance on it or apply Manadust. Simple enough, you just toss it on and wait for it to dissolve into the glass. You can buy it at pretty much any magical supply shop for about to gold- not expensive."

(Manadust is Mana in crystal form, ground down into an easily dissolved dust. It has many uses, from enchanting to casting spells, to ritual magics, and even alchemy. It can be ingested to restore Mana, but too much can cause intense fever. An overdose can cause spontaneous combustion.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 2, 2016)

"Were you born with such useful skills, or did you acquire them?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 2, 2016)

Jin rolls his eyes impatiently. All the talking and walking makes Jin get bored beyond measurement. He re-summons the spell book back, but this time simply keeps it open while floating in front of him as he walks. The book occasionally turns pages, as if on its own, as he reads through under his breath.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin rolls his eyes impatiently. All the talking and walking makes Jin get bored beyond measurement. He re-summons the spell book back, but this time simply keeps it open while floating in front of him as he walks. The book occasionally turns pages, as if on its own, as he reads through under his breath.


(Unless anyone has any objections, I'm going to timeskip to the city.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(Good.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Good.)


Hours later, the city came into view. An impressive sight, it's walls spanned several miles in either direction. There was still almost an half-hour walk until the party would reach the main gates.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(and now Martin will re-join the party)
*as they neared the gates Martin slowed down and rejoined the group, collecting the flechettes he'd left in the trees from his brother*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

The spell book slowly lowers down (still floating) as Jin looks up to see the city coming into view. He gets back on his hind legs and flicks his front paw outward :

- Requip.

White nebula clouds start to form around him and materialize into the samurai outfit he wore earlier, including the hat. The spell book flies towards him and hangs itself on his left side, at the belt.
On his back is a massive staff, carved with two wolf skulls at two ends ; on his side is a three-blade claw that is also carved with two wolf skulls on.



Spoiler: Jin's Combat Staff









Within the mouth of each skull is a close-range flamethrower, which, when activated, essentially turn the staff itself into a large torch that burns at two ends. The fire damage is over time and can be quite severe.





Spoiler: Jin's Claw








The engine in-between the skulls, when turned on, will charge electricity into the blades, which appear as blood-red sparks that dance on the blades. The shock damage is capable of ripping apart the victim's flesh, tissues, muscles and nerve system, resulting in severe damage to health and stamina, and can possibly paralyze them.



(Hope ya guys like my designs )

Jin adjusts his conical hat and his attire, and fondles his whiskers (lol), as he smirks :

- That must be Berna... gotta say, I smell a looooot of gold from there.

He then takes out his staff and fiddles with it as he continues walking :

- Time to legally put the weapon-smiths there outta business, hehehe...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

"Is there a border patrol we have to worry about?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

(@Jin-Lust-4-Sin I see you took a hint from me on the whole katar thing, (claw-like weapons worn on the wrist/forearm) I like it, makes me think of some of the designs from WoW)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (@Jin-Lust-4-Sin I see you took a hint from me on the whole katar thing, (claw-like weapons worn on the wrist/forearm) I like it, makes me think of some of the designs from WoW)


(I made the design a few years go, and thanks )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Is there a border patrol we have to worry about?"


"No. We're in the Republic. Only the continents of Selain and Morfand belong to Nemasia. The rest is governed by Gatalla or the Church. We're safe." Lucian said.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "No. We're in the Republic. Only the continents of Selain and Morfand belong to Nemasia. The rest is governed by Gatalla or the Church. We're safe." Lucian said.


Martin: "good...maybe I'll be able to enter the city before we get stopped by guards that recognize me from the news or rumors that may have passed through here since that day..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin just smirks :

- Oh, please, you just fled the scene. I murdered the paladins right on the spot, remember ?... And I could care less.

He then spins the staff around as if to warm himself up a bit, creating rings of flame from the mouth of the skulls as he does so.

- One does not simply mess with a sanurai with dope weapon-wielding martial art skills, hehe...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

"This is the capital city, make a scene and we'll all regret it. And I never said I haven't ever killed any paladins...just that I've avoided them since. But I really don't want that day to define the rest of my life..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

"Lets just get inside, I'm tired of walking."
*Zazu sprints at high speed towards the entrance.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: Jin's Combat Staff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Hey, just making sure, but those weapons are Magetech, right?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

David: "Martin, what are you talking about? Why would the guards stop you, and what does this have to with the paladins?"
Martin: "I...uhm...uh..uhm...uhhhhh..."
*Martin quickly knocks his younger brother out cold*
Martin: "sorry David...that's a story for another time..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Hey, just making sure, but those weapons are Magetech, right?)


(Yup, because Jin is a grand master at craftsmanship and enchanting, hehe)



Abyssalrider said:


> "This is the capital city, make a scene and we'll all regret it. And I never said I haven't ever killed any paladins...just that I've avoided them since. But I really don't want that day to define the rest of my life..."


Jin lets out a playful / smart-ass smirk :

- Nooooo ? I'm just a performer of a circus, I don't know what you're talking about.

He then laughs, still with the staff held in his right paw. He seems especially fond of the staff. However...



Abyssalrider said:


> David: "Martin, what are you talking about? Why would the guards stop you, and what does this have to with the paladins?"
> Martin: "I...uhm...uh..uhm...uhhhhh..."
> *Martin quickly knocks his younger brother out cold*
> Martin: "sorry David...that's a story for another time..."


Jin drops his jaw at how Martin knocks David unconscious, and frowns :

- That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> David: "Martin, what are you talking about? Why would the guards stop you, and what does this have to with the paladins?"
> Martin: "I...uhm...uh..uhm...uhhhhh..."
> *Martin quickly knocks his younger brother out cold*
> Martin: "sorry David...that's a story for another time..."


"Youch. You sure he's not gonna be pissed when he wakes up?" Lucian asked.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

"what else what was I supposed to do...? He wasn't supposed to find out about that....I panicked...How do I tell him, that one of the most dangerous forces to show up since the demons wants my head, and I've been hiding that from him for the last 3 years? Anyone asks...he passed out from exhaustion."
*picks up his brother and begins carrying him as he walks*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Jin shrugs, and continues with the others as they approach the entrance. He slightly adjusts his hat as he walks, as if it's his hobby.

- Let's hope there's some sort of "Grand Magic Game" at the city or so... goodness me, this is so boring...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

"if the guards recognize me, our day might get more interesting very quickly..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "if the guards recognize me, our day might get more interesting very quickly..."


Jin makes a smart-ass / sarcastic smirk :

- Oh please, you'd blend in with other gajumas before you know it. Wolves with bat-like wings and tiger stripes aren't that uncommon, bruh.

He then points at his black-white eyes :

- Void-Walkers like me, on the other hand, are the easiest to tell...

Then, he points at himself :

- That, and my wings are tattooed with sigils and magic runes, my belly has an extra mouth, and my chest has an extra eye. Yeah, you tell me, between you and me, who would be easier to tell from the rest ?

He then waves his paw outward as if to say "don't worry about it", and continues :

- That aside, if the guards do notice you, I'd still vouch for you, bro. I got your back.

He then pats his paw on Martin's shoulders, followed by a gentle and friendly smile, then gives him the skull-carved claw :

- I heard you like unarmed combats, and your element is electricity and fire. I think this would fit ya. The blades do pretty nasty shock damage... like, say, 500 voltage in each blade. Now triple that number and you tell me how it feels, hehe...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

" A wolf/tiger hybrid with retractable claws and the ability to generate bioelectricity as well as use fire artes can't exactly be common. And neither is the sheer power of my bioelectricity, being able to shatter a rock just by touching it should be a fairly obvious hint of that."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> " A wolf/tiger hybrid with retractable claws and the ability to generate bioelectricity as well as use fire artes can't exactly be common. And neither is the sheer power of my bioelectricity, being able to shatter a rock just by touching it should be a fairly obvious hint of that."


Jin crosses his arms, seeing that Martin misunderstood him :

- Your powers aside, you pretty much just *look* like any generic hybrid gajuma around here to me, bruh. And besides, didn't you just tell me not to "cause a scene" ? Cuz unless you show off your specific powers, I don't think they'll notice you. Like, at all.

He then puts his skull-carved claw away :

- Guess you don't need this then.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

"I do look any ordinary gajuma with one exception...You ever see the stripes on my back? I assume not since I was still wearing my scale-mail shirt when I woke up following the crash through the roof. Maybe i'll show them to you sometime once we get settled inside the city. They'd easily be my most recognizable feature if they weren't always covered up, back then they weren't. Most of my stripes are blue, but on my back...they're bright orange, and looked like lightning with a fiery coloring until they fade into the rest of my fur. I make a lot of effort to hide them so I won't be recognized. I'm quite proud of those stripes, but because of the paladins I need to keep them hidden."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I do look any ordinary gajuma with one exception...You ever see the stripes on my back? I assume not since I was still wearing my scale-mail shirt when I woke up following the crash through the roof. Maybe i'll show them to you sometime once we get settled inside the city. They'd easily be my most recognizable feature if they weren't always covered up, back then they weren't. Most of my stripes are blue, but on my back...they're bright orange, and looked like lightning with a fiery coloring until they fade into the rest of my fur. I make a lot of effort to hide them so I won't be recognized. I'm quite proud of those stripes, but because of the paladins I need to keep them hidden."


The party approached the city gates. Lucian could already hear the laughter and noise coming from the distant Marketplace at the city's center. They passed through the gates and into the city of Berna. Children played in the streets. This was one of the nicer parts of the residential districts, with larger homes surrounded by beautifully crafted fences. Many of the yards had small fountains and well kept gardens.

Lucian stared longingly at the wealthy peoples' homes. His house wasn't like these at all. His mother worked at the Glass Jaw Cornerclub late into the night and during most of the day. They could barely afford the small, slightly run down building they called home.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

"Anywhere in particular I might want to avoid Lucian? Even if the guards either don't care or don't recognize me from that description. I'm not dumb enough to believe that nobody will recognize me, it's bound to happen sooner or later...just a matter of time. So I might as well stop hiding it."
*sets David down on a bench, before removing his vest and shirt then carefully placing both in his pack and waking David up so he can walk on his own"
David: "seriously? what the hell?"
Martin: "We're not discussing it here, i'll explain later."
David: "....fine...I trust you had a good reason...but you'd better not leave anything out when you do explain it."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Jin listens to Martin's worries about being recognized and rolls his eyes in impatience.
He then decides to ignore Martin and David for now, and takes a look around the city, and notices Lucian's expression when the magician stares at the houses.

- What's wrong, Lucian ? You don't look OK.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Anywhere in particular I might want to avoid Lucian? Even if the guards either don't care or don't recognize me from that description. I'm not dumb enough to believe that nobody will recognize me, it's bound to happen sooner or later...just a matter of time. So I might as well stop hiding it."
> *sets David down on a bench, before removing his vest and shirt then carefully placing both in his pack and waking David up so he can walk on his own"
> David: "seriously? what the hell?"
> Martin: "We're not discussing it here, i'll explain later."
> David: "....fine...I trust you had a good reason...but you'd better not leave anything out when you do explain it."


"As much as it pains me to say it, be careful around the Glass Jaw. My mom works there, but it can be a rough crowd. Glass Jaw is cheap and popular, but Torella is safer. If you have the gald, choose Torella or the Inn.  Glass Jaw is the most likely place for you to run into someone you don't necessarily want to meet." Lucian said.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin listens to Martin's worries about being recognized and rolls his eyes in impatience.
> He then decides to ignore Martin and David for now, and takes a look around the city, and notices Lucian's expression when the magician stares at the houses.
> 
> - What's wrong, Lucian ? You don't look OK.


"... Nothing. Just a bit jealous, thats all." Lucian said. He looked away. "I'll need to get this essay to Prof. Mustang. I'll show you guys around the city, up to the market place. Then I'll be heading towards the academy."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "... Nothing. Just a bit jealous, thats all." Lucian said. He looked away. "I'll need to get this essay to Prof. Mustang. I'll show you guys around the city, up to the market place. Then I'll be heading towards the academy."


Jin seems uneasy at Lucian's feelings, looking like he wants to cheer the young man up, but has no idea what the exact problem is, and has no intention to bother him further.
Jin's eyes sparkle with gleam of joy when Lucian mentions the market place, however, and changes his expression to excitement :

- Fantastic ! Just where I wanna be at !

He then motions his paw along his combat staff, and smirks :

- So I can put all the weapon smiths out of business. Legally, of course, hehehe...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 5, 2016)

(I bet Jin uses secret and not totally game-breaking methods for when he smiths stuff)



Spoiler: Secret Method


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I bet Jin uses secret and not totally game-breaking methods for when he smiths stuff)


(Oh, please... nothing is ever "uncommon", "rare", "unique", "legendary", or "one of a kind" anymore, as soon as I lay my eyes on it)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin seems uneasy at Lucian's feelings, looking like he wants to cheer the young man up, but has no idea what the exact problem is, and has no intention to bother him further.
> Jin's eyes sparkle with gleam of joy when Lucian mentions the market place, however, and changes his expression to excitement :
> 
> - Fantastic ! Just where I wanna be at !
> ...


"I don't suggest that. Putting the shopkeepers out of business would strip them of their pride, as well as their income. They'd probably have to leave their homes... And I know most of them personally. I've even helped most of them with their shop on occasion. I would find it _really _aggravating if they had to close up shop." Lucian said pointedly. 

"If you're going to do business here, work with the smiths, not against them. Improving their smithing skills and selling them your weapons would be far less cruel, unless you intend to set up shop permanently here." Lucian continued.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"Just a bunch of money pinchers who have it easy. When you have skills like me, you may live high class, or better depending on your line of 'work.' Lucian, what do you plan to gain at this academy?"
*Zazu begins walking with the group, striding along observing the atmosphere and wealth of the city.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Just a bunch of money pinchers who have it easy. When you have skills like me, you may live high class, or better depending on your line of 'work.' Lucian, what do you plan to gain at this academy?"
> *Zazu begins walking with the group, striding along observing the atmosphere and wealth of the city.*


"Oy, they work hard for their gald. Anyways, once I finish my education at the Academy, I wanna help my mom get out of the Glass Jaw Cornerclub. Then... Well, I dunno. I never thought about it. I could study exorcism, but that's a dangerous job, and I'm no priest. Maybe study magic full-time..." Lucian said. He hadn't really had any plans, aside from maybe helping his mother find a better job.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

Martin: "I know what i'll be doing when this journey is over, fulfilling my promise to that monk and training at the monastery, after that...i'll probably become a guard or a bounty hunter. Seems like the best way to make use of my abilities."
David: "and i'll just keep working as an alchemist"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"You should do what I did for a living. Work special contracts, there are wealthy and powerful people out there who want important things done. Just make sure your heart can take it. If that doesn't work, just be a mercenary or military branch. You can't just study all the time. Get a quick job before you start burning money to go being a professor in magic. From what I've heard, you can create abilities and even publish them in your own books."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "I don't suggest that. Putting the shopkeepers out of business would strip them of their pride, as well as their income. They'd probably have to leave their homes... And I know most of them personally. I've even helped most of them with their shop on occasion. I would find it _really _aggravating if they had to close up shop." Lucian said pointedly.
> 
> "If you're going to do business here, work with the smiths, not against them. Improving their smithing skills and selling them your weapons would be far less cruel, unless you intend to set up shop permanently here." Lucian continued.


Jin shrugs :

- Not like I have anything against them, Luke... that's my nickname for you, don't mind me.



Corrupt-Canine said:


> When you have skills like me, you may live high class, or better depending on your line of 'work.'


Jin frowns in pure disdain towards Zazu's arrogant and discriminative comment, and lets out a long hiss (not directly towards him), implying how much Zazu has got on his nerves.
He clenches his fists and thinks to himself while avoiding eye contact :

"You do NOT wanna fuck with a Void-Walker's wrath, you pussy cat... you're so gonna beg me not to blow up your fucking "high ass" right here..."

Jin extremely hates discrimination, racism, unfairness and such. Such topics are the best way to set off his wrath, but he knows better than outright murdering someone just for being an asshole.
He continues his walk with the group while looking around.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "Oy, they work hard for their gald. Anyways, once I finish my education at the Academy, I wanna help my mom get out of the Glass Jaw Cornerclub. Then... Well, I dunno. I never thought about it. I could study exorcism, but that's a dangerous job, and I'm no priest. Maybe study magic full-time..."





Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "I know what i'll be doing when this journey is over, fulfilling my promise to that monk and training at the monastery, after that...i'll probably become a guard or a bounty hunter. Seems like the best way to make use of my abilities."
> David: "and i'll just keep working as an alchemist"


Jin smirks :

- And I'll just be a wandering samurai looking for odd jobs, I guess...



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You should do what I did for a living. Work special contracts, there are wealthy and powerful people out there who want important things done."


Jin rolls his eyes at Zazu's reply to Lucian, and feels extremely urged to tell Zazu to save his breath and keep his mouth sealed and shut like how the mask is covering his face, but then just shakes his head and pays no mind to the mask-wearing figure. The less he cares about the royal and high-class jerk bags, the better for him.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"Void-walkers? And who are they supposed to be? And pussy cat? You don't even know *what I am." *


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

Martin: "looking at that mask as our only known appearance for you, I don't blame him for calling you that."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Void-walkers? And who are they supposed to be? And pussy cat? You don't even know *what I am." *





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> He clenches his fists and *thinks to himself* while avoiding eye contact...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs :
> 
> - Not like I have anything against them, Luke... that's my nickname for you, don't mind me.


(It's funny because Luke is the name of arguably the best protagonist in the Tales of series.)
"I don't mind." Lucian said. They started to enter the business district of Berna. Many shops, small cafes, and hole-in-the-wall restaurants now lined the streets. Each one had its own unique charm, a little something that made it different.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (It's funny because Luke is the name of arguably the best protagonist in the Tales of series.)


(never played any of the Tales games, but I have played as Lloyd in Soul Calibur: Legends, I liked his fighting style in it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "I don't mind." Lucian said. They started to enter the business district of Berna. Many shops, small cafes, and hole-in-the-wall restaurants now lined the streets. Each one had its own unique charm, a little something that made it different.


Jin follows the group while observing the weapon/armor shops there are in his sights, while fiddling the digits of his paws together as he constantly shifts his gaze between his paws and the products. It seems like he's analyzing the designs and processing on "sketches" of possible combinations between those designs and his own style.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "looking at that mask as our only known appearance for you, I don't blame him for calling you that."


*glances towards Martin then forward*
"Hmph." 

"Oh, by the way, check this." *Zazu flicks a large gold coin into the street crowd.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

*Martin catches the coin and melts it with his lightning as he drops it on the ground*
"No point acting like a big-shot in the capital, do you really feel the need to attract attention to our group already, especially given the situation for me and Jin?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Jin is too occupied with his own business at the moment that he doesn't notice what Zazu and Martin are doing.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"You, you wanted a big shot?"
*Zazu walks several paces forward. He crouches, puts his hands to his sides, shakes, then raises his hands in the air like a celebration, gold coins start raining everywhere.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "You, you wanted a big shot?"
> *Zazu walks several paces forward. He crouches, puts his hands to his sides, shakes, then raises his hands in the air like a celebration, gold coins start raining everywhere.*


(Jin and Martin at the moment...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

*Martin starts to growl, as he extends his claws with electricity crackling around his hands*
"Want to learn just how strong my lightning really is?"
(and the one below is me)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

*Zazu is too busy raining coins, staring into the air like he just doesn't care.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin starts to growl, as he extends his claws with electricity cracklign around his hands*
> "Want to learn just how strong my lightning really is?"


Jin shakes his head and rolls his eyes :

- And you just said not to draw attention towards us...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shakes his head and rolls his eyes :
> - And you just said not to draw attention towards us...


"the time for subtlety is over, i'm done hiding from the paladins. If the guards want to arrest me for the events of that day and the other times I've come across paladins...so be it, but this ends today because i'm done hiding"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

*coins stop raining then walks towards Martin.* 
"*Sigh*, well that was great. Paladins? What's your issue with them?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

"let's just say they want me dead, and they've tried more than once to get it."
*sighs as he softens his expression*
"they even went as far as calling me the "winged butcher of the mountain plains" when I was just 12 years old, that's how badly they want me dead."
David: "thought that guys description sounded like you..."
Martin: "shut it David..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin starts to growl, as he extends his claws with electricity cracklign around his hands*
> "Want to learn just how strong my lightning really is?"
> (and the one below is me)
> View attachment 13966


The people on the streets all ran to get a shot at the gold.

Lucian swore angrily, taking out his wand. "_Vaniso Eleprechanis!" _Lucian shouted. The gold vanished.

He then turned to the crowd, and said, "_Rembargo_." A dazed look crossed their faces, and the witnesses aside from Lucian, Zazu, Martin, and David stopped what they where doing as the memory charm worked its effect. He then turned towards Zazu, a look of severe annoyance upon his face.

"Gatalla's a prosperous nation, but it needs laws preventing counterfeit currency to keep it that way." Lucian said, trying to keep his voice controlled, "are you aware of how currency works in our world?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"I can take care of them, for a price perhaps."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> the memory charm worked its effect.


("Memorize... and then... FORGET." -- Rufus)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The people on the streets all ran to get a shot at the gold.
> 
> Lucian swore angrily, taking out his wand. "_Vaniso Eleprechanis!" _Lucian shouted. The gold vanished.
> 
> ...


(Lucian's vanishing and memory charms:
Vaniso Eleprechanis- Vanishes gold or other precious metals instantaneously unless in a form of official currency. 

Rembargo- erases a set of specific, recent memories from the mind of a target. Similar to Obliviate, but less powerful and versatile.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Vanishes gold or other precious metals instantaneously


(And my weapons just happen to be made of gold and ivory... great...)

Jin looks at all the commotion that just happened with a blank expression on his face :

- And here I thought this day can't get any weirder...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The people on the streets all ran to get a shot at the gold.
> 
> Lucian swore angrily, taking out his wand. "_Vaniso Eleprechanis!" _Lucian shouted. The gold vanished.
> 
> ...


"'Prosperous,' you consider this nation prosperous? This is average. Counterfeit? That was actual gold. Currency?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "I can take care of them, for a price perhaps."


"I say let them come, if they want to try again...they'll get what's coming to them..."
*electricity briefly crackles around his hands again*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"So you're going to scare some guys with your hand light show?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

*picks up a rock and touches his electrified hand to it, causing it to shatter into dust and fragments*
"This electricity of mine is why the paladins want me dead...3 years ago i accidentally liquefied a bandit leader's stomach with it...the next day a paladin execution squad sentenced me to death."
David: "....that's why we fled the village so quickly that day...and why we've avoided any towns with frequent travelers since...it all makes sense now"
Martin: "I didn't want you to find out about this..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 5, 2016)

"Something tells me they're all better off being target practice. Let me guess, humans with some sort of hate fuel towards magic?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

"not all magic...just the types that can be lethal...but my electricity isn't magic, it's bioelectricity. They're convinced my accidentally killing that bandit leader was a blood ritual because he was puking out his own liquefied intestines due to it...I finished him off out of mercy,"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> "'Prosperous,' you consider this nation prosperous? This is average."


Jin growls in anger, and snaps at Zazu :

- Sure, cuz throwing money outta your armpits really helps our economy ! We really don't mind your disrespect towards our poverty, mister Generous Ass-Bag.



Abyssalrider said:


> *picks up a rock and touches his electrified hand to it, causing it to shatter into dust and fragments*
> "This electricity of mine is why the paladins want me dead...3 years ago i accidentally liquefied a bandit leader's stomach with it...the next day a paladin execution squad sentenced me to death."


Jin then glances at Martin, with less anger, but the same amount of annoyance :

- You'd just get yourself killed sooner or later, too, if you don't mind the bio-electricity shredding your muscles and tissues into bits, kiddo.

He then waves his paws outward, looking rather stressed-out :

- You two have fun showing off, I'm going for a drink. David, when you're ready for our swordsmanship training, just call me... if you still remember, that is... But not now. I'm outta here.

He then walks off, seemingly fed-up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 5, 2016)

"my body compensates for that side-effect Jin...every time I do use it, my body gets a little more resistant to that problem, and my muscles grow back a little faster and stronger. Besides...i'm long since used to the pain it causes."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"Oh don't start with the poverty. I don't see you or anyone else around here to fix that problem. I tried helping people out of my own time and effort. Next thing you know, they're either jerks, or stay in poverty, expecting something to change without actually doing anything. _'Oh, all of these people are poor, so lets think about thinking about how to fix the problem.'" _


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin replies to Martin with an absent-minded tone of voice :

- Sure, sure...

He then crosses his arms at Zazu :

- To me, this is the kind of life standard I want my tribe, my family, to live in and enjoy, so I don't view it as just "average" like you do. I call it "poverty" to mock you, if you can't tell, weirdo.

He then shrugs :

- I dunno what kind of luxury or wealthy life you have, and I probably don't care, but if you wanna "help", throwing money all over the place like that is not gonna work.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"That's pretty boring. And you are your people anyway?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin points his paw at his eyes, pitch-black outside and silver-white inside :

- I'm of the Void-Walkers, a tribe of Gajuma Warriors trained in the specific powers of negating all possible laws of physics there are and manipulating the fabric of the outerspace to our will.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"Huh. So that's it? No other story to it?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin raises his eyebrows, though his voice is still as absent-minded :

- What else do you wanna know ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"Culture? History? Significance? That sort of information."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin's voice becomes rather suspicious :

- In terms of "culture", we're no more different than other Gajumas. As for "significance", all you gotta know is our powers, really. "History", though... I gotta be sure I can trust you first, and if you don't take off your mask, I find it unlikely.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

Martin: "I agree with Jin, we've shared plenty of information about our past and abilities. Yet we know almost nothing about you aside from your name."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

*He chuckles*
"My mask? Heh, no one can take it off. Not even me. So that's unlikely. Your history can't be that serious enough to be held a secret. As for mine, you wouldn't be able to comprehend where I come from nor my history." 
*He turns away with his hands on his hips.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "I agree with Jin, we've shared plenty of information about our past and abilities. Yet we know almost nothing about you aside from your name."


(Jin and Martin at the moment...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

Lucian shook his head. They entered the main street, where the bigger shops where. The Rockbell Family Blacksmith and Elric Novelty Goods where more busy than the rest, and the smell of fresh meat wafted from Izumi's Meat and Poultry.

Two children in red uniforms, an elf and a raccoon gajuma, where handing out pamphlets for some sort of festival, scheduled in two days. Lucian's eyes widened as he remembered that he was doing a paid performance at the festival.

"Oh, thats right! I have a performance two days from now..." Lucian said, changing the subject on purpose.

_It'd be too difficult to explain how our system of currency works. Especially if he isn't familiar with the Church. _


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

"Performance? you mean magic right? I remember you saying you were studying to be a performance mage or something."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"You're a performer?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Performance? you mean magic right? I remember you saying you were studying to be a performance mage or something."


"Yup. Students at the Academy often do performances at public events to test their skills. Whats more is that they usually get paid to do it, especially for large-scale events such as this one." Lucian said.

"I've performed a couple of times, but not at anything as big as this."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

"Oh, so that's how you make a living. Is there anything else of interest?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

"so Lucian, where would someone in my situation with a skill-set like mine go to find work? I plan on following you to the university either way but still"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Yup. Students at the Academy often do performances at public events to test their skills. Whats more is that they usually get paid to do it, especially for large-scale events such as this one." Lucian said.
> 
> "I've performed a couple of times, but not at anything as big as this."


Jin cracks his knuckles with a smirk on his face :

- I can help ya with that, Luke. Just tell me what ya need, and I can help ya wow the crowds real good.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "so Lucian, where would someone in my situation with a skill-set like mine go to find work? I plan on following you to the university either way but still"


"Well, if you're looking to help with guard duties, you can find Grimmul at the barracks. He handles anything to do with hiring guards. And Aerana is always looking for people to help around her shop. She might even teach you some magic, if the academy doesn't work out. She might have some Artebooks in stock, too." Lucian stated. Aerana was always collecting new magical items and spellbooks.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin cracks his knuckles with a smirk on his face :
> 
> - I can help ya with that, Luke. Just tell me what ya need, and I can help ya wow the crowds real good.


"Not much I can ask for there," Lucian said. "It's supposed to be just me, you see. I don't get a stagehand until after this performance. Although, volunteering for a trick would be helpful." Lucian said.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

"if the trick involves lightning, you can count me in. I'm using to being electrocuted courtesy of the feedback from mine."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

"We'll see. I don't plan on any lightning-based tricks, and I'm only supposed to be using my own magic, but I do have some ideas." Lucian said.

Changing the subject, he gestured over towards the Rockbell and Elric shops.

"Rockbell Family Blacksmith crafts and sells weapons, armor, and quite uniquely, magetech prosthetics. They use highly enchanting-friendly materials, so if you're interested, check them out." Lucian said.

"Elric Novelty Goods specializes in objects made using magic, particularly magetech. The father's a master at transmutation magic, so he can fix just about anything," Lucian explained.

" If you're looking for a magical supplies, visit Aerana. She'll help you out. And if you want fresh meat or poultry, Izumi's the place. She may be a bit scary, but she knows what she's doing... For better or for worse." Lucian finished.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

Martin: "technically my lightning isn't magic, so it wouldn't count as not being your magic. On a side note I once managed to catch a bolt of lightning...but let's just say my arm hasn't been the same since...the permanent burn scar on my right shoulder is the result of that mistake...never trying that again"
David: "you told me that was from a dragon..."
Martin: "I did...?""


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

(Man, this RP is drawn out waaaaay worse than I thought... when do we get to see some actions ? I'm bored as heck here...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

(Maybe a raiding party comes over and invades the city? But with a twist, they don't go down in one hit, they got magic nullifying abilities, and they got a big boss creature at the end.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> magic nullifying abilities


(I got an idea to counter this, hehe...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

(so you want paladins to try invading the capital?)
David: "what the hell Martin? You couldn't tell me truth on that one? you've never lied about your injuries..."
Martin: "you were only seven, what was I supposed to say as I stumbled into the cave with an arm nearly torn to shreds? "oh b t dubs, I went to the top of the mountain during this hell of a massive thunderstorm to try and test my abilities by attempting to catch a bolt of lightning?' that would have gone over real well.."
David: "your injuries were worse that night than the ones from crashing through that roof...only you would pull something that stupid and not even admit it was your fault..."
Martin: "and your one to talk? you think I wouldn't find out that those drajuma attacked us that day because you stole their food?"
David: "....uhm..."
Martin: "mistakes were made, we lived...let's leave it at that."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 6, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Maybe a raiding party comes over and invades the city? But with a twist, they don't go down in one hit, they got magic nullifying abilities, and they got a big boss creature at the end.)


(No. There is gonna be an attack on the city, but it won't be by the Paladins. It will occur during the festival.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (No. There is gonna be an attack on the city, but it won't be by the Paladins. It will occur during the festival.)


(this sounds like the actual beginning of the plot to White Knight Chronicles...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 6, 2016)

(It's seems redundant when it's magic nullifying.) 

"I might as well stick around."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (No. There is gonna be an attack on the city, but it won't be by the Paladins. It will occur during the festival.)


(*Dragon King festival intensifies*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "looking at that mask as our only known appearance for you, I don't blame him for calling you that."


(this is super late but whatever )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 7, 2016)

Meanwhile, in one of the poorest areas, of the city, a man in expensive garb was handing out bags of gold coins. "Gald for your families!" he shouted, "Show your gratitude to the gods by lending gald to stangers, so that they may take part in Banderia's offering at the church!"

He seemed to have an unlimited amount of gold. The citizens accepted his charity graciously.

None of them could see the red pentagram that was tatooed into the back of his gloved hand.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 7, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> None of them could see the red pentagram that was tatooed into the back of his gloved hand.



(And so someone's Spidey Senses will start tingling and they will somehow know exactly what is going on)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (And so someone's Spidey Senses will start tingling and they will somehow know exactly what is going on)


(Better not. Introducing a new character during this event. Won't happen if the event is ruined before it starts.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Hey Lucian, that a regular occurrence here?"
> *points to the guy handing out gold*


(Nuu, we're in a wealthy part of the city. This is a big city. We don't even know this guy exists.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

*speaks quietly*
"Well I don't see you guys trying to tear his head off..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

"So how far to the university?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(btw I just noticed this rp makes up almost 10% of the total posts in the tavern section of the forum lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (btw I just noticed this rp makes up almost 10% of the total posts in the tavern section of the forum lol)


(Indeed... possibly the biggest world, too, lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

( i know it's the largest number of posts in the tavern section, my rp is in 2nd at 760 posts lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> ( i know it's the largest number of posts in the tavern section, my rp is in 2nd at 760 posts lol)


(And yours haven't "finished" yet ; I'm kinda waiting for you to kick it off again
As for my "nightmare"... eh, it's not as drawn-out, but my duty as the forest god is keeping me occupied enough )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Indeed... possibly the biggest world, too, lol)


(Trust me, in the forums I come from, there was once an RP that lasted a thousand and something pages.)


Abyssalrider said:


> "So how far to the university?"


"Just beyond the market place," Lucian said as they entered into the Eye of Horus Marketplace. The marketplace was large and lively, with travelling merchants of all races and continent selling their goods at the stalls. At the center, an ampitheater surrounded a large, gurgling fountain, adorned with a statue of the goddess, Aisus Banderia. She knelt among a group of children, a boy and a girl of each race. A serene smile was on her face.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin looks around at the marketplace with an eager expression on his face, as if he's trying to find anywhere possible for him to set up his own shop. However, being unfamiliar to the place, as this is the first time he's ever been here, he finds it next to impossible to set up his shop.
With a rather defeated look on his face, Jin just lets out a hollowed smile, and looks away. His eyes suddenly appear completely lifeless for a brief second.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"wouldn't the wealthy areas of the town typically have more guards than the others? I find it odd I haven't seen any yet."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks around at the marketplace with an eager expression on his face, as if he's trying to find anywhere possible for him to set up his own shop. However, being unfamiliar to the place, as this is the first time he's ever been here, he finds it next to impossible to set up his shop.
> With a rather defeated look on his face, Jin just lets out a hollowed smile, and looks away. His eyes suddenly appear completely lifeless for a brief second.


"There are some vacant spaces available in another part of the trade district. Another busy place of the city." Lucian told him, noticing his dismayed countenance.


Abyssalrider said:


> "wouldn't the wealthy areas of the town typically have more guards than the others? I find it odd I haven't seen any yet."


(I haven't pointed them out. There are two guards stationed at every street corner, and another group of guards who patrol the city on set shifts. They are there, but not intimidatingly prominent. Just enough so that any potential criminals know that they are watching.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 9, 2016)

(yet none have stopped my character to question him about the "incident" involving the paladins, or him using his electricity to melt one of the fake gold coins into molten slag as he dropped it in the street?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 10, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (yet none have stopped my character to question him about the "incident" involving the paladins, or him using his electricity to melt one of the fake gold coins into molten slag as he dropped it in the street?)


(The Paladins are outlaws themselves in Berna, so none of them or their members would purposefully enter the city. The Emperor really doesn't appreciate it when pseudo-holy knights execute his citizens in the streets. Especially when they execute because of racial abilities. Lets just say that you don't have a bounty in Republic-controlled cities such as Berna, but the Paladins are in conflict with the empire's official military.

As for the coin, Lucian's Rembargo spell continues to be active for around 10 seconds to 1 minute after it is cast. No new memories can be formed until it ends. Lucian cast it upon everyone other than the party, including the guards.

I'm going to be posting the new character's CS soon. He will have three fighting styles: thief, hand-to-hand, and dual magetech pistols.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

(makes sense)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Oct 10, 2016)

You should probably throw a biotic grenade at that shit


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'm going to be posting the new character's CS soon. He will have three fighting styles: thief, hand-to-hand, and dual magetech pistols.)


(Big-ass images of Jin's REQUIPs incoming...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 10, 2016)

The party approached the Fountain of Aisus.

"Alright, I'd better get this essay to Prof. Mustang. Martin, David, you two wanna come with?" Lucian offered.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

"sure"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Martin, David, you two wanna come with?"


(Jin at the moment...)







(Ok I'll stop, lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

Jin jokingly waves his hands at Martin and David like a father waving goodbye at his children before they go to school :

- Have fun, kids. I'll pick you up at 5.

(I'm not sorry, lol)

He then laughs a bit, then wanders off, his staff on his back.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 10, 2016)

(closest thing to a father David would have ever had, and that Martin would have had in the last 9 years so...also reply restriction got in my way earlier, hope it doesn't happen again.)
Martin "Bye Jin"
David: *hugs Jin as he leaves* "bye Jin"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

Jin blushes a lot at David hugging him, and flattens his ears to his sides, before glancing back at the young gajuma. He then kneels down and places his paw on David's shoulders :

- Be good, OK, guys ? I'm proud of you.

He then pats his paw on David's shoulders, followed by a kind, fatherly smile :

- I'll see ya later, guys. Have fun.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

(By the way, Martin, you're seriously making me think of those father-and-son moments now...)






(Pic from google, not by me, but dammit, look at how sweet it is..)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

(And the potential dynamic just so happens to conveniently fit their backstory and our bromance so perfectly)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

(*blushes*)





(Bros for life <3 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> His eyes suddenly appear completely lifeless for a brief second.





DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian told him, noticing his dismayed countenance.


(By the way, I should've answered you this way before, but my ideas about how Void-Walkers came into place were all still pretty sketchy and rough. I got the full "concept" now, though, but lemme know if there's anything conflicting with your original ideas and I'll change it.)



Spoiler: Origin of existence



"Void-Walkers" were originally Gajumas corrupted and died of the demon plague, but they were later reanimated as undeads, serviving as the demons' scouts : they looked and behaved perfectly normal (even capable of reproducing), save for their black-white eyes and their extremely acidic/poisonous blood, also black in color, due to their insides still as rotten, corroded and decayed as mere corpses. However, over time, they slowly regained their soul, humanity (Dark Souls 2 anyone ?), and memories of their lives, including how they became undeads. After Khaous was sealed away and the demons were dealt with, the undead Gajumas were free from the demons' control, but remained as "half alive / half dead" afterwards. This is why they're almost never seen within towns, villages or cities, but as a traveling tribe.





Spoiler: Origin of powers



Being "half alive / half dead", they see that they're vulnerable to the demons' control more than other races, but at the same time unable to wield exorcism magic to defend themselves, so they went for "something _else_ beyond the hellhole Vatos" instead, which are the cosmic/dimensional powers from the outerspace, such as black holes, white holes, wormholes, nebula clouds and astral lights. As such, they call themselves "Void-Walkers".



(What do you think ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> humanity (Dark Souls 2 anyone ?)
> 
> (What do you think ?)


(gr8 m8 i r8 8/8)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (gr8 m8 i r8 8/8)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> View attachment 14029


(I'm proud of you *manly tears*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'm proud of you *manly tears*)





Spoiler: MUAHAHA


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Spoiler: MUAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14030 View attachment 14031 View attachment 14032 View attachment 14033View attachment 14034


(Basicalleh...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

(buying Dark Souls is like asking someone to put a flagpole in it...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> David: *hugs Jin as he leaves*


(Dammit, now this image is stuck in my head, man... now I keep seeing David as my son instead of my brother...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

(well Martin is 15, and David is 10 so...idk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (well Martin is 15, and David is 10 so...idk)


(And if I call David my son, that'd mean I'm Martin's uncle...
I can already imagine Martin being like this at the moment...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

(godfather? idk)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (godfather? idk)


(Works fo' me )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (By the way, I should've answered you this way before, but my ideas about how Void-Walkers came into place were all still pretty sketchy and rough. I got the full "concept" now, though, but lemme know if there's anything conflicting with your original ideas and I'll change it.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(It works. BTW, if you where to take a rocketship and try to fly to Vatos, you would never find it. Vatos is located on an entirely different plane of existence. Sort of a pocket dimension, but not quite.

Now, new character's CS.

CS
Name: Dorian Vandesdelca Gradioza I
Age: 32 (Irrelevant. Doesn't age normally)
Gender: Male
Race: Dragon (He uses his Drajuma form- but he was born a Dragon and can transform at will.)
Appearance: A 6' 7" Drajuma with red scales intermixed with black. His sclera is black rather than white, and he had piercing blue eyes that change color according to his mood and his will. He has short, black fine fur that goes down the back and top of his head to his neck, sort of like a mohawk. He has a large, toned muscular build, but is very athletic. He has a long, powerful, and flexible tail that he can use to fight if need be. He has a deep  voice that commands attention as well as respect.

He wears an open chested silk vest, black and gold in color, which is made of Aferian Silk, an armor like material that seems like normal silk but can defend against even the most devastating blows with little to no repercussions on the wearer. His trousers are made from black leather, and carry two holsters, which hold his two magetech pistols. His boots are enchanted leather, with steel over the feet and on the shins. He wears fingerless leather gauntlets with similar steel plating over the back of the hands and the knuckles. His twin daggers are strapped to his forearms on the gauntlets, and he can unsheathe them in a heartbeat if need be.
Weapons: 
     Oridon Pistols- Twin magetech pistols. They fire high-impact rounds of charged mana dust and can produce their own mana dust ammo. They are designed to channel mana, and can be used as magic focusing items, similar to a staff or wand. 
     Belfried Knives- Twin daggers passed down through the Royal Families. They where blessed by a group of Originthian Priests and could detect demons, even if they where possessing someone or if they where in spirit form. This part of the enchantment wore off after the end of the Equality Wars. These daggers are incapable of harming a possessed person's body, and will force a demon out of their body. Demons can be harmed with these weapons regardless of the form they take.
     Gauntlets- The metal knuckles of Dorian's Gauntlets let his fists pack quite a punch.
Magic:
    Banishing Strike (Arte)- a stab or palm strike to the sternum, that can force entities out of an afflicted person, or knock them unconscious entirely. This attack knocks the breath out of the victim if used when unarmed.
    Exorcist Round (Spell)- a shot of mana specifically blessed to deal damage to demons of mid-levels and lowers. Cannot affect mortals. Will force demons to manifest in physical form, and cause normal spells and weapons to deal more damage.
     Arc Fire (Spell)- A shot of three bolts of explosive fire, fired from both guns. 
Bio: the mysterious Emperor, who claimed the throne after overthrowing the previous corrupt Royal Family. No one really knows where he came from other than the two other Dragons in the city. He has nonetheless proven himself loyal to his Empire, and has expanded the Gatallan power to all continents other than the two controlled by Nemasia. 

He is a dedicated ruler, who has attempted to get closer to the people that he rules.)
Lucian waited for them to be done, and then led them towards the Academy.

(I can try to act as NPCs if you guys want me to.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (updating my magics (again) ; this is the full (and hopefully final) list)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(meanwhile i'm still here with my fire artes and bioelectricity (the lightning can be infused into arrows and other held objects though) being melee only as an archer lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (meanwhile i'm still here with my fire artes and bioelectricity (the lightning can be infused into arrows and other held objects though) being melee only as an archer lol)


(took me ages to finalize that list )


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (updating my magics (again) ; this is the full (and hopefully final) list)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I'm going to ask that you limit what you use in battle for now. When a character is supposed to be useful for something, don't take the spotlight. Make sure that everyone's characters can contribute to a battle in a meaningful way. 

A good idea would be limiting his healing abilities, as well as temporarily nerfing the devastation caused by his attacks. Otherwise, events might be stopped way too quickly for any story to develop, and it is important that our characters can effectively work as a team to resolve them.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

(and now, the weapons for me to REQUIP ; had to leave links instead of images because they're too big)

*Jin's Blunderbuss* : a combination of shotgun and launcher that uses mana-dust as "gun powder" and can fire out a 10-pellet shot or one big explosive crystal, similar to a grenade
*Jin's Staff* : a skull-carved staff with two close-range flamethrowers built in the mouths, using mana-dust to fuel
*Jin's Rifle* : a combination of sniper-rifle and assault-rifle that uses mana-dust as "gun powder" and can fire out a burst of 5 shots or one heavy shot that pierces through targets in a straight line
*Jin's Claw* : a three-blade skull-carved claw gauntlet that covers up to Jin's elbows, with a "power-generator" built within that can discharge electricity ; it uses mana-dust to charge in return
_*Void-Walker's Saw Gladius*_ : a great-sword with a row of saw blades built within, capable of shredding everything into bits
*Void-Walker's Mace* : a gigantic mace with its head resembling the atomic symbol that does reactive explosive damage upon impact, which can "splash" to nearby targets
*Void-Walker's Saw Sabers* : a pair of short swords with chainsaws built within
*Void-Walker's Katana* : a katana that, once turned on, will materialize a tremendously long blade along the hilt (similar to a light saber)
*Void-Walker's Machete* : a medium-sized machete suitable for tight-space areas or assassination
*Void-Walker's Cleaver* : a four-bladed cleaver that can make short work out of practically any target as it can pierce/cut through multiple points in one attack
(note : all the Void-Walker's weapons do additional damage to stamina and mana by 5% per hit)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 11, 2016)

(you guys notice that despite being an archer, i've yet to use my bow in combat? so far i've just gone in martial artist style, thrown flechettes, or stabbed them with my daggers)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

*turns towards Lucian as they walk through the streets*
Martin: "I assume there's laws or at least some sort of rules about openly using magic or abilities that have the potential to harm others within city limits?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *turns towards Lucian as they walk through the streets*
> Martin: "I assume there's laws or at least some sort of rules about openly using magic or abilities that have the potential to harm others within city limits?"


"There are. They put common sense to words, really. Don't attack people, don't use abilities that could endanger others unless absolutely necessary. There are enchantments, too, that prevent people from using magic to curse people, as well as barriers that prevent non-mortal entities from entering the city. There's actually a bounded field, set up by the church, that prevents people from summoning demons within city limits. It can be expensive to upkeep, though." Lucian said. They approached the Academy, a large, palace-like building with stain-glass windows and well kept grounds. Hieroglyphs glowed faintly on its walls. 

"Today's a study day. Students aren't required to attend the school unless they're turning in an assignment or looking for private lessons. The library is open all day for research purposes." Lucian explained.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

"so my habit of 'flashing' my bio-electicity as I clench my fist is a no-no? got it. Let's go meet this professor of yours"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 12, 2016)

(Great, I dunno what to do here )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 12, 2016)

(We could fight! >: P )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 12, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (We could fight! >: P )


(Bring it ! >: P )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (We could fight! >: P )





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Bring it ! >: P )


(we need the city intact...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (we need the city intact...)


(Get your butt back to the academy, kiddo)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

(but we're already at the university...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (but we're already at the university...)


(Fiiiiine)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 12, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (We could fight! >: P )





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Bring it ! >: P )


(Ask the Lucian guy if there's an arena of sorts in the city that you can fight to the death in, it could probably make for a nice story arc if it happens, but that's my 2 peas in a pod)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Ask the Lucian guy if there's an arena of sorts in the city that you can fight to the death in, it could probably make for a nice story arc if it happens, but that's my 2 peas in a pod)


(There is an arena, but no battles to the death are allowed. At least not in any of the Gatallan cities. 

Berna's Arena is run by Heinkel, Darius, and Yoki's company. Its quite easy to find, very obvious.)


Abyssalrider said:


> "so my habit of 'flashing' my bio-electicity as I clench my fist is a no-no? got it. Let's go meet this professor of yours"


(I've decided that Mustang is ex-military, and is also an expert on Fire-artes.)
"Alright." Lucian said. They entered the Academy. 

The inside of the Academy was just as impressive as the outside, if not more so. Lucian led them up a set of stairs, and down the hall, to where the Professor Mustang was teaching two girls ways to summon Fire-based familiars. 

A red fox, with a tail made of flame, sat to his side. It seemed as if he had just summoned it, as the girls were exclaiming about how cute it was. The familiar sermed to enjoy the attention, rather like a cat.

Mustang noticed Lucian waiting at the door, and wrapped up his private lesson. The shorter of the two seemed disappointed, but the taller girl, who had silver hair tied back into a ponytail, said nothing, joining her friend as they left the room.

"Hi, Lucian," she said as she passed.

"Hi, Reyna."

Lucian walked up to Mustang and handed him the essay.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

(Shameless side plot and reference coming through)

While with Lucian at the university, Martin hears faint beeping sounds out of nowhere, until he sees that they echo from the small device Jin gave him yesterday, before leaving through the wormhole.







(Let's just assume I had told you how to use it before : press your finger on the yellow "petals" to "receive calls / voice messages", lol)

_"Hey, kiddos, it's me. Listen : when you're done, why don't you come find me at Berna's Arena ? There's this sort of tournament that pits combatants against 12,000 monsters or whatever. I'm going in *solo* of course ; save other people some trouble, hehe.
Right, that's all for now, kiddos. Love ya.
Oh and, don't worry about not making here on time. Whenever you're done, just press your finger on the red cross at the center to signal me of your location and I can teleport you to mine via the wormhole in an instance."_


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Shameless side plot and reference coming through)
> 
> While with Lucian at the university, Martin hears faint beeping sounds out of nowhere, until he sees that they echo from the small device Jin gave him yesterday, before leaving through the wormhole.
> 
> ...


(Can Lucian hear what you're saying, or just Martin?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Can Lucian hear what you're saying, or just Martin?)


(Everyone in the room can)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : I just realized that I completely forgot and strayed off my original intention to go in the university to meet the monks...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

( lol ^_^ is this you? >>>>----(x_x)---> )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> ( lol ^_^ is this you? >>>>----(x_x)---> )


(Oh, I know ! Just simply remind me that I gotta meet the monks and I can go back without looking awkward, lol ; the tourment will be delayed, easy)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

"Jin...what about the monks? We're supposed to meet them remember?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

There is a rather long and awkward pause after Martin's reply. Then, a wormhole appears in the room, right next to Martin and David. Jin steps out of there in his usual samurai uniform, with his staff on his back :

- Sorry, my brain wasn't working right...

He then tries to "defend" himself, and glares at Martin and David, with a sarcastic smile :

- But you were supposed to remind me of that before I walked off too, dammit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider and @DragonMaster21 : check this out)



Spoiler: Shamelessly inspired by Mustang of FMA











(This would be "Air-based Alchemy" : tearing the air open to create black holes and white holes, as well as slicing the opponents into bits with piercing damage, hehehe...)
(Joke, joke, I bought these gloves about a few years ago, before I even knew the anime, lol)
(By the way, yes, that's me IRL ; aren't I a handsome mothafucka ? LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

(those gloves are for kickboxing/martial arts aren't they? But I like it, been trying to find me a pair kind of like that for use while sparring. (I currently just do it in a pair of sweat pants and a tank top lol) but alas...none to be found in nearby stores)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (those gloves are for kickboxing/martial arts aren't they?)


(And motorcycling like a boss, too, hehe)



Abyssalrider said:


> (alas...none to be found in nearby stores)


(There're plenty o' 'em in Vietnam )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (There're plenty o' 'em in Vietnam )


(not so plentiful in small-town Wisconsin, lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (not so plentiful in small-town Wisconsin, lol)


(I got these from a small shop not far from my house  the shop sells fashionable equipment and attire for long-distance travels and trips on motorcycles (usually vacations), such as knee-pads, "elbow-pads" (?) and helmets )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 14, 2016)

(I think I'll just have Zazu at the arena.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : can we RP while waiting for Lucian ? cuz I'm gettin' bored...
Oh yeah... I just remember that I'm suppose to train David's swordsmanship, too...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 14, 2016)

Lucian heard Jin enter the college via wormhole. Mustang seemed to take a mild interest in the style of magic utilized by Jin.

Lucian looked back at the others.

"You met these people in Halluk?" Mustang asked.

"Yeah. Speaking of, where's Professor Bart today?" Lucian inquired. 

"He was able to finish his inspections earlier than he previously thought. He should be in his classroom. I assume you invited these people for a reason? Is there any specific knowledge that they're looking for?" Mustang inquired, addressing the Gajuma.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Martin: "My younger brother here is a potions maker, and wants to learn more about the craft. I came hoping to learn more about fire artes, I learned some basics from my parents...but they died in a rockslide when I was 6 years old and as such could no longer teach me...I'd like to train in it if you know anyone who could help with that. By the way, you wouldn't happen to have a enchanter skilled with tailoring or something would you? I used to have these specially designed cloth wraps I kept around my forearms and hands to reduce feedback from my bio-electricity that were also impervious to my fire artes...but they disappeared after a...less than graceful "landing" at the Halluk inn."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

Jin shrugs in response to Mustang's question :

_*- I just wanted to see what it's like inside.*_

(The worst answer ever that you can possibly give when trying to enter the College of Winterhold, lol)

He then shakes his head and gestures his paw at David and Martin :

- Joke, joke, joke... I came here at these guys' suggestion on learning and training the Artes.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs in response to Mustang's question :
> 
> _*- I just wanted to see what it's like inside.*_
> 
> ...


"I see. Lucian, why don't you go report to Professor Bartholomew, while I teach these gentlemen about Artes." Mustang ordered.

Lucian nodded. "All right, sir. Meet me in the entry hall after you guys are done." Lucian told the others, as he left the classroom.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

Jin simply stands still, his arms crossing and his tail slowly swaying behind, as he waits for Mustang to begins the lesson.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Martin: "you know artes? Wouldn't know someone I could talk to about making me a new set of athletic tape for my arms and legs before we begin would you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

(I just realize something : since Jin is more or less a reanimated walking corpse, Mustang and other characters of the FMA series may think he's some sort of Homunculus or whatever that is the result of "anthro transmution" )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I just realize something : since Jin is more or less a reanimated walking corpse, Mustang and other characters of the FMA series may think he's some sort of Homunculus or whatever that is the result of "anthro transmution" )


(Dragonmaster never said there was FMA style alchemy in this world, so I doubt it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Dragonmaster never said there was FMA style alchemy in this world, so I doubt it)


(Oh... right... silly me...
My brain just "switched off" on its own every once in a while, lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "you know artes? Wouldn't know someone I could talk to about making me a new set of athletic tape for my arms and legs before we begin would you?"


Mustang frowned, thinking for a moment. Then he shook his head. "Sorry, but no one here at the academy would be able to make something like that. If you can, I would suggest seeing what Sandrielle has. She has a shop next to the Elric's.  She is an expert when it comes to cloth. She could probably craft what you're looking for. As for alchemy, Briar, at Sora's Medicine and Ingredients, used to be a teacher here. He will help you out."

"Now, about Artes. There are three types of Artes. Fire Artes fall into a category known as Arcane Artes- a combination of magic and physical skill. Like Strike Artes, they allow you to push past your physical abilities using athletic skill alone. You mentioned Bio-electricity. Despite not using your magic circuits, it is still usable in an Arcane Arte, just like your fire. Understood?" Mustang asked.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 17, 2016)

Jin tilts his head in confusion, then scratches his hair, and looks at Mustang :

- I don't suppose there's a type of Arte that includes weird things like... flaming sunlight, frost moonlight, electrified starlight, darkness-banishing holy lights, compressed nebula clouds, focused dark matter, black holes, white holes or wormholes... right ? Even though I can do all that with physical attacks ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 17, 2016)

"Hey, what's going on here? And who's the new guy? I heard you two talking about places around the city to visit."
*Zazu intrudes. He leans against a wall casually.*
"Know a place I can ow off some steam? Been bored around here with not much to do, or see."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

Martin: "Thanks for the advice, i'll be sure to check out that shop. Though i'm not sure I completely understand the arte concept. If I used my lightning in an arte to push past my physical limits, wouldn't that increase the feedback I receive from it as well?"
David: I'll head to that alchemy shop now, might be useful for improving my skill with potion-making"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Thanks for the advice, i'll be sure to check out that shop.Though i'm not sure I completely understand the arte concept. If I used my lightning in an arte to push past my physical limits, wouldn't that increase the feedback I receive from it as well?"
> David: I'll head to that alchemy shop now, might be useful for improving my skill with potion-making"


"No. Your Bio-electricity would still generate the same amount of feedback. The lightning would simply be an additional part of the base arte. An arte generally has two parts: the initial movement, and a burst of mana to guide that movement and increase its intensity. I.E. increasing the impact of a strike, increasing speed, jump height, or even adding a magical effect to the arte. In the case of an Arcane Arte, that can involve an actual spell, a simple burst, or both." Mustang explained.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

"my bioelectricity is basically created by putting my muscular nerves into overdrive, which skyrockets the nerve impulses causing the electricity. The feedback has so far been based on the amount of damage caused by the attack. Without the tape I had, it's roughly 90% of the damage caused."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 18, 2016)

Jin finds all these ideas about Arte to be too confusing for him to understand at all.
From what he can get, however, there's possibly no type of Arte that involves the weird cosmic powers he just asked...
He simply stands back a little bit and just waits for Mustang and Martin to "be done with each other", before he asks Martin about meeting the monks.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin finds all these ideas about Arte to be too confusing for him to understand at all.
> From what he can get, however, there's possibly no type of Arte that involves the weird cosmic powers he just asked...
> He simply stands back a little bit and just waits for Mustang and Martin to "be done with each other", before he asks Martin about meeting the monks.


"Also, yes. It is possible to add a spell onto an Arte, regardless of its type. Its not that difficult, either. If there aren't any named Artes that you can find, you could develop your own." Mustang added.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "my bioelectricity is basically created by putting my muscular nerves into overdrive, which skyrockets the nerve impulses causing the electricity. The feedback has so far been based on the amount of damage caused by the attack. Without the tape I had, it's roughly 90% of the damage caused."


"So, in other words, you should avoid using electrical Artes with your Bio-electricity until you can find a new set of athletic tape." Mustang summed up.

Meanwhile, in Professor Bartholomew's office.

"So you just got back from Halluk? How did it go?" asked the Professor.

"It went well, but..." Lucian trailed off.

"What happened?" the Professor inquired. 

"There was an attack. A Necromancer, using a bounded field. Me and a group of people I met in Halluk fought him off, but I'm worried about there being more attacks in the future." Lucian explained.

"I see. Don't worry, I'll inform the Master of the Guard," Bartholomew said. "You should get some rest before the festival. Go home. Say hi to your mother, I know she worries."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Also, yes. It is possible to add a spell onto an Arte, regardless of its type. Its not that difficult, either. If there aren't any named Artes that you can find, you could develop your own." Mustang added.


Jin perks his ears up at Mustang's explanation, and wags his tail excitedly :

- I can develop my own Arte ? Sweet !

However, his expression soon slowly changes back to confused, as he flattens his ears and blushes in shame :

- But... I'm afraid I still don't understand anything from what you just said earlier...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin perks his ears up at Mustang's explanation, and wags his tail excitedly :
> 
> - I can develop my own Arte ? Sweet !
> 
> ...


"Then I suppose we will learn through doing, then." Mustang said. He snapped his fingers, and two training dummies appeared behind him.

"You," Mustang gestured to Jin. "Take a stab at this dummy. As you start to make the stabbing motion, unleash a small burst of Mana through your magic circuits."

"And you," he gestured to Martin, "do the same with any strike you choose, except you will also want to cast your flames at the same time as you unleash a burst of mana. On three," he said, getting out of the way.

"One... Two... Three!"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 18, 2016)

(Is it fine if I introduce another character if that's fine? So I could be more involved and interact more rather than me just sitting to the side.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it fine if I introduce another character if that's fine? So I could be more involved and interact more rather than me just sitting to the side.)


(Sure, if that's what you want.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "You," Mustang gestured to Jin. "Take a stab at this dummy. As you start to make the stabbing motion, unleash a small burst of Mana through your magic circuits."


Jin ghlances at the dummy, then readies his fist :

- Abyssal Construct...

He then charges at the dummy :

- Abyssal Blade !

As he finishes the line and hits the dummy, a large wormhole opens on the dummy's back. Then, a large blade made of dark matter and dark energy bursts out of the wormhole.
When the wormhole disappears, it shows that the blade has stabbed from inside the dummy out.
Jin then glances at Mustang :

- Was that it ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin ghlances at the dummy, then readies his fist :
> 
> - Abyssal Construct...
> 
> ...


"Even better. You invented your own Arte without the use of a Base Arte." Mustang congratulated. 

"But be careful. In most Artes, too much Mana can cause small amounts of feedback in your magic circuits. You don't want to go numb in the middle of the battle." he warned.

(Magic circuits are a part of the nervous systems. Too much energy at once in a short period of time can put them into a state of shock, especially if they are not used that often.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 18, 2016)

Jin gives Mustang a thumbs-up :

- Roger that, sir. I got that covered.

He then looks back at his own fist, then at the dummy, now with a large hole on the back, but looking perfectly normal on the front side, and cracks his knuckles :

- I don't even know if this is "Arte". All I did was conjure a blade and open a wormhole at the dummy at the same time... thing is, I can do that without actually punching forward, too, so...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

-Martin's right fist ignites as he leaps for the ceiling, flipping around he kicks off the ceiling and launches himself at the dummy. Right before he makes contact his arm starts crackling with electricity as his fist blows a hole in the dummy's chest with explosive force embedding splinters in the wall behind it.
*clutches his arm as he collapses in pain*
"That wasn't supposed to happen...*grunts* why did that..."
*passes out from the pain as he hits the floor*
-closer inspection reveals numerous pinhole sized burns scattered across his right arm and fist beginning to bleed.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 19, 2016)

Jin drops his jaw in shock when he sees Martin overdid the attack, and quickly gets him up :

- Martin !

After a quick look at Martincs injured arms, Jin glances at the window, and raises his paw upward.
The sunlight outside starts to shine brighter and brighter into the room, at Martin, as if under Jin's control.
The wounds on Martin's arm start to stop bleeding and slowly heal back up, until it looks like nothing has happened.
Jin pats his paw on Martin's ears :

- Speak to me, man ! You OK ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

-Martin's arm is hot to the touch, like a pan fresh off the stove.
 *groans in pain, still unconscious*
(Dragonmaster is gonna need to provide an explanation for it, I trust his creativity can come up with a good reason)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Dragonmaster is gonna need to provide an explanation for it, I trust his creativity can come up with a good reason)


(And hopefully not gonna conflict with your idea...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And hopefully not gonna conflict with your idea...)


(I can make it work)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -Martin's arm is hot to the touch, like a pan fresh off the stove.
> *groans in pain, still unconscious*


Jin scratches his head in confusion and frustration. As if by mere instinct, fearing that something may be wrong with Martin, Jin tries to cool Martin's off with a ray of moonlight covered in a smooth layer of frost and snow.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -Martin's arm is hot to the touch, like a pan fresh off the stove.
> *groans in pain, still unconscious*
> (Dragonmaster is gonna need to provide an explanation for it, I trust his creativity can come up with a good reason)


After Jin used his magic, Mustang knelt to get a closer look. His brow furrowed.

He held his middle and index finger just above the wounded arm. A ring of hieroglyphs appeared beneath his feet.

"Healing power, come to me. _First Aid!" _Mustang said, casting a healing spell. The wounds on the surface healed, but the damage underneath remained.

"He needs to get checked by our healer, immediately. There might be something more to his Bio-electricity that he may not have realized." Mustang said, urgently. 

"Come on, help me get him there."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 19, 2016)

Jin gets his paws under Martin's armpits (lol) and gets him up, with a concerned look on his face :

- I hope he'll be alright...

He then gets Martin on his back.

- All set, sir, let's go.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

(Mind the burning hot arm Jin)
*unintelligibly mutters something about fire as he remains unconscious*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Mind the burning hot arm Jin)
> *unintelligibly mutters something about fire as he remains unconscious*


(Didn't Jin cool Martin's arm with magic?)


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin gets his paws under Martin's armpits (lol) and gets him up, with a concerned look on his face :
> 
> - I hope he'll be alright...
> 
> ...


Mustang promptly led Jin down the hallway towards the infirmary.

An Amhione girl with silver hair and red eyes stood reading a book whilst sorting medicines with magic. She appeared to be 16, but her Ahmione mark revealed her race.

"Luna, we have a patient who needs treatment right away. We would like a diagnosis, please." Mustang said. He spoke with a guarded tongue, as if he didn't quite trust her, but was trying to make it seem like he did 

Luna looked up, irritated by Mustang but concerned for the patient. "By the Goddess, you don't have to pretend to trust me. I know what I am. Set the patient on the bed. I could sense you coming ever since you left your classroom."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Didn't Jin cool Martin's arm with magic?)


(He tried, the heat is coming from inside his arm. Hence the unintelligible muttering about fire)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 21, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (He tried, the heat is coming from inside his arm. Hence the unintelligible muttering about fire)


(Ok.)
"Before you get him on the bed, let me take a look at his arm first."

Without waiting for approval, she gently lifted the arm to get a better look. She didn't seem to be bothered by the heat.

"I'll need to cool the arm off before I can do any diagnosis or treatment. Otherwise, I might do more harm than good."

She moved her hand and wrapped it around Martin's forearm and closed her eyes. A mysterious light shone under her eyelids, and her Ahmione mark lit up as well. Beneath her robe, a mysterious array of magic circles and formulas lit up on the left side of her chest.

Her magic circuits started to glow, and cooling energy rushed into Martin's forearm, steadily cooling it until it was at a proper temperature. She removed her hand and opened her eyes. The light faded.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

-Martin stops groaning in pain but still isn't waking up.  (shouldn't someone be waiting in the office in-case David returns?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 22, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> -Martin stops groaning in pain but still isn't waking up.  (shouldn't someone be waiting in the office in-case David returns?)


"In some ways, its good that he isn't awake. He'd be in shock. Mustang, I can handle things here. You should go back to your class." Luna said. She helped Jin put Martin on the table. 

Mustang nodded and left the room, returning to his office.

"You can leave too, if you want." Luna told Jin.

 Without waiting for a reply, Luna carefully took a bottle of ground up blue dust from a shelf, and sprinkled it about a meter around the bed. She then drew hieroglyphs for Precision and Clarity using small piles of blue dust. The area around the bed shimmered blue with mana, creating a bounded field that prevented mistakes and created clarity.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 22, 2016)

(Should I just have Luna get to diagnosing the problem without interacting with Jin? The sooner we get this done, the sooner we can get to the night of the festival and a major event in the story.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 23, 2016)

(sorry for the delay ; the scenes are kinda drawn-out that I kinda lost interest and got nothing to say... I'm trying to gather back my motivation...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 23, 2016)

(Hey, here's this other character I am going to RP as if that's fine, I want to be more involved with this character of mine's eith the story.
Name: Ashur
Age: 35
Gender: Male
Race: Gajuma
Appearance: Brown fur, dark blue cape and hood
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Magic: Only one known ability, his "Red Wrath."
• The 4 needed requirements is based on 4 feeling in his state of mind: Fear, anger, hatred, and malice. 
◇ Fear: He has to feel like his life or something of extreme importance is at stake. Being pushed to a corner, being close to death, or nowhere to escape can qualify to trigger his fear. 
◇ Anger: Ashur must focus all his negativity on his opponent(s). The person must be such a nuisance that they'll stand in his way of his goals or just try to make his life hell, or make him frustrated to the point of doing something drastic.
◇ Hatred: He can't think that the person(s) can earn his forgiveness ever. They should be the bane of his existence. That they need to be dealt with and now. 
◇ Malice: He needs to think bad, throwing away any current morality or pity away temporarily. He'd want to hurt them any way possible, to taste the bitterness of his spite. 
- Once all 4 are met, he takes his hood off and all hell breaks loose. 
Bio: It's rumored that no one has ever seen Ashur's entire face. If they had, they'd never survive to tell anyone. Given anyone that sees his face entirely, they're usually in to experience his wrath. Although according to a beloved acquaintance of his, Ashur's eyes are said to be red around the pupils, and have light blond fluffed hair. He comes from a clan very remote from the region, a clan with very Roman/Shogun like government, ideas, very large stone buildings, and reputation for conquering. He grew up all his life under them, being trained to be a warrior. As a good little student, he was trained by the chief of the clan. A legendary giant covered thick armor not even a cannon ball could dent, his glares striking paralyzing fear into even the bravest of fighters, his claws delivering slices so powerful, he'd cut people without even touching them. The chief took Ashur under his wing, and through hardcore training and combat experience, he became an elite fighter capable of successfully carrying out operations by himself. Later after leaving his job from the clan, he adventurers out into new regions for new experiences. Ashur his a serious but content guy. When it comes to fighting, he will use underhanded tactics to subdue his adversaries as well as thinking outside the box. He likes to eat rabbits, porcupines, squirrels, and other critters he can bite into with no problem. He hates large creatures, mainly freak spiders, giant hostile dragons, and alligators trying to get their filthy hands on him. )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 23, 2016)

(basically... @Corrupt-Canine 's characters are pretty dom all about conquests and such)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 23, 2016)

(Not all of my characters though. This one just so happens to come from a imperial clan, not like they'll be involved in this story.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (sorry for the delay ; the scenes are kinda drawn-out that I kinda lost interest and got nothing to say... I'm trying to gather back my motivation...)


(I'll make this scene quick, then.)
Luna placed her hands above Martin's arm. Once again, her marks shimmered with a dim bluish light, and the air between her hands and Martin's arm hummed with energy. His arm was repaired in moments.

Her magic circuits glowed, and they appeared to be a network of lines. Martin's magic circuits began to light up, as well. For a moment, his circuits looked like a simpler network than she had. Then, something strange happened.

His motor nerves lit up, as well. They were much, much smaller, spiderwebbing and glimmering dimmer than his circuits. 

"Well, that _would _do it." Luna said plainly. "Magic circuits can be used in place of normal nerves, but non-circuit cells can't function as magic circuits. He's lucky that the lightning he uses doesn't strip the nerves right out of his arms!"

Both of their circuits stopped glowing, and she cast a spell that worked to wake him up. "Wake up. You need to hear this." 

She waited for him to come to.

(Magic circuit lights look similar to Shiro Emiya's trace ability when they are commanded to let off like such as this. The lights are also only a representation of the magic circuits. In truth, magic circuits are more complex than the other nervous systems.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (I'll make this scene quick, then.)
> Luna placed her hands above Martin's arm. Once again, her marks shimmered with a dim bluish light, and the air between her hands and Martin's arm hummed with energy. His arm was repaired in moments.
> 
> Her magic circuits glowed, and they appeared to be a network of lines. Martin's magic circuits began to light up, as well. For a moment, his circuits looked like a simpler network than she had. Then, something strange happened.
> ...


(Me at the moment...)




Jin knows he's useless in this matter, having next to no knowledge on treating wounds, only some lousy healing magics using the astral lights he learned from his mother. Slightly stressed at his brother being injured, but more frustrated at how he's unable to help him, Jin lets out a sigh and leaves the room while Luna is healing Martin.
For a second, he thinks of leaving the university, but then he suddenly remembers that he's supposed to meet up with the monks to train about Artes.
However, after a while of consulting with hinself, he decides to just train his weapon-based combat skills instead, and spares himself the headaches of learning anymore about magics of this confusing world.
Jin walks along the hallway, until he reaches Mustang's office, with a rather blank expression. It's like his (rotten) brain is trying to register what just happened... even though he can't.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Me at the moment...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Dammit, I make things too complicated. Sorry. I'll try to make things a bit more similar to skills in videogames.

Normal Strike Artes are basically special skills that you would find in an RPG. They are made up of one or more attacks. Basically, you do the first movement on your own, and then call out the name of the Arte. 

Strike Artes are easier to learn than magic. Arcane Artes are closer to magic, but are usually learned through experimentation with a Strike Arte. Mystic Artes aren't taught, they're discovered. 

From now on, I won't over explain magic unless an important event requires it. You can learn spells from spellbooks without me explaining how it work- I give myself headaches from my over-complicated explanations. Just learn what you want to learn, and unless it's totally gamebreaking, I'll allow it.

Lucian is similar to me- he tends to approach magic with a perspective based off of scientific process rather than magical effect.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

*wakes up*
"What happened after I passed out?"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 24, 2016)

(Is there a specific time where I can just walk in?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Normal Strike Artes are basically special skills that you would find in an RPG. They are made up of one or more attacks. Basically, you do the first movement on your own, and then call out the name of the Arte.


(Super Street Fighter IV super/ultra combos, I guess)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Arcane Artes are closer to magic, but are usually learned through experimentation with a Strike Arte.


(My guess is there'll be elemental damage, too ?)



DragonMaster21 said:


> Mystic Artes aren't taught, they're discovered.


(I assume the Void-Walkers' powers over black holes, white holes and so on aren't in this category, because said powers were "discovered", but are taught among the tribe members)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Super Street Fighter IV super/ultra combos, I guess)
> 
> 
> (My guess is there'll be elemental damage, too ?)
> ...


(Yup. Mystic Artes are pretty much the ultimate attack that a character can pull off- most of the tales games have them. 

Examples: 




 
All of the Tales of Vesperia Mystic Artes, right there )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 24, 2016)

(never played that game before... I suppose that's why I find everything so confusing)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *wakes up*
> "What happened after I passed out?"


"Your friend and Mustang brought you here. How long have you had your lightning abilities?" Luna asked briskly.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

"My parents said I had it shortly after I was born...but I don't know. It's always been there as long as I can remember. Every time my muscles get ripped apart by the feedback, once they heal, they're slightly faster, stronger, and more resistant to the feedback. I assumed it was part of my biology, I know it's from my muscle nerves, but always assumed it was from them going into overdrive as far as impulse output is concerned."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "My parents said I had it shortly after I was born...but I don't know. It's always been there as long as I can remember. Every time my muscles get ripped apart by the feedback, once they heal, they're slightly faster, stronger, and more resistant to the feedback. I assumed it was part of my biology, I know it's from my muscle nerves, but always assumed it was from them going into overdrive as far as impulse output is concerned."


"... That's pretty accurate. Your muscular nerves...  They hold and release impulses with the same energy as magic circuits. Lightning magic is one of the simplest forms for mana to convert into. It does it all the time in Thunderstorms. It's the only form of magic that motor nerves accomplish, even remotely. Artes use both circuits and motor nerves. So, when you attempted to use an arte, the two mixed up and created a violent reaction.

My suggestion? Practice creating electricity without your motor nerves. It might be difficult at first, but once you figure it out you should be able to use lightning without tearing your body apart. You could probably do even more than you could do with your Bio-electricity alone. If you must use your Bio-electricity, don't use it with an arte unless you have a material that can withstand it and lessen the damage. Even then, be careful. If you're not careful, the impulses could damage your other nerves as well.

Your right, it is part of your biology. Its not something I or any other healer could change, and we'd only do more harm than good by trying." 

Luna took a salve from the shelf, as well as a piece of parchment with the salve's recipe written on it. "This is Manadust mixed with dragonhorn and the nectar of Spiritlily. It can prevent damage caused by electricity. Now, unless you have any questions, you should return to Mustang's office."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

*accepts the salve and the recipe*
"Thanks, i'll hand the recipe to my brother, he should be able to make more if I need it. But I wasn't trying to use my electricity, I was using a fire arte...the electricity activated on it's own. It was never a problem before, this is the first time it's happened"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *accepts the salve and the recipe*
> "Thanks, i'll hand the recipe to my brother, he should be able to make more if I need it. But I wasn't trying to use my electricity, I was using a fire arte...the electricity activated on it's own. It was never a problem before, this is the first time it's happened"


"That's why you need to work on training your body to use your Bio-electricity as magic. Otherwise, you may make the same mistake again. A good method is pulling mana from your problem cells into your magic circuits. That way, your electricity won't damage your body when you use it," Luna told him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

Martin: "But I've used fire artes before with no problem, I don't understand why it happened now for the first time. I used to have a set of cloth wrappings for my arms and ankles that reduced feedback and prevented fire damage as well, but they were lost when I fell unconscious after smashing through a roof...when I woke up, they were gone."

*David returns to Mustang's office*
David: "uhm...where's Martin?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "But I've used fire artes before with no problem, I don't understand why it happened now for the first time. I used to have a set of cloth wrappings for my arms and ankles that reduced feedback and prevented fire damage as well, but they were lost when I fell unconscious after smashing through a roof...when I woke up, they were gone."
> 
> *David returns to Mustang's office*
> David: "uhm...where's Martin?"


Luna frowned, "Well, then its important for you to find another set of wrappings. If you can hurt yourself using fire magic without meaning to, try imagining fire as an extension of an emotion. That emotion can't physically harm you, so copy that property onto the flame. Any emotion works, even boredom. Fire is very involved with emotion." Luna explained.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "But I've used fire artes before with no problem, I don't understand why it happened now for the first time. I used to have a set of cloth wrappings for my arms and ankles that reduced feedback and prevented fire damage as well, but they were lost when I fell unconscious after smashing through a roof...when I woke up, they were gone."
> 
> *David returns to Mustang's office*
> David: "uhm...where's Martin?"


Mustang said, "There was an accident. We brought Martin to the infirmary. It's just down the hall."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

(Infirmary)
Martin: "the fire prevention was for helping my brother when he makes his glass bottles and to stop opposing fire magic. My fire has never harmed me. My parents knew next to nothing about my lightning...my mother's side had a history of fire magic and abilities, my father's of ice. I was given lightning with no explanation why...neither of them knew of any ancestors having lightning abilities like mine...I was the first in many years...but I haven't been able to speak to them for almost 10 years...they died long ago."

(in Mustang's Office)
David: "What do you mean accident? Just what di..."
*Notices the dummy and splinters in the wall, and points to them both*
David: "...He did that didn't he? go overboard on using his lightning again? but explosive force like that...I've never seen him do that before..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Infirmary)
> Martin: "the fire prevention was for helping my brother when he makes his glass bottles and to stop opposing fire magic. My fire has never harmed me. My parents knew next to nothing about my lightning...my mother's side had a history of fire magic and abilities, my father's of ice. I was given lightning with no explanation why...neither of them knew of any ancestors having lightning abilities like mine...I was the first in many years...but I haven't been able to speak to them for almost 10 years...they died long ago."
> 
> (in Mustang's Office)
> ...


"...I'm sorry. I can't say why you have lightning. But you should head back to Mustang's office. I can sense that your brother has just arrived, and he's probably worried. You should be fine as long as you did what I've told you to." Luna said. She cleaned up the area around the bed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

(Mustangs office)
*Martin enters the room*
Martin: "well...that happened..."
*sees David*
Martin: "you're back?"
*David looks at his brother*
David: "what the hell is this? what did you do?..."
Martin: "uh..uhm...uh...uhm...kind of accidentally triggered my lightning using a fire arte..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Mustang stood back to watch. A diagram depicting a familiar summon-circle lay on the table.

Meanwhile, Lucian was waiting in the entry hall, experimenting with a small crystal and a portable enchanter's table filled with mana dust.

"How do I make it glow...? Professor Lummierre does this all the time. It's meant to be simple..." Lucian said whilst waiting.


Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is there a specific time where I can just walk in?)


(During the event at the festival would be a good time. Jusk keep in mind that the Emperor will be joining during that, too.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 24, 2016)

(The emporer? Is he like the Sith Lord? But seriously who's the emporer?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 24, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (The emporer? Is he like the Sith Lord? But seriously who's the emporer?)


(Aside from taking the Empire by force, no. He restored the Democracy of Gatalla, as well as re-established equal rights for all races. The majority of citizens under his rule who know about him support him. He's a good emperor, not like a sith at all. I posted his CS a few pages back.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 24, 2016)

(Oh, interesting. I'd like to see what happens when he shows up.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 24, 2016)

Jin just sits at a corner in the office, listening to everyone talking to each other with a blank expression. It's like his brain has shut down completely.
In response to David's question, Jin just replies :

- That force is almost like a supernova from a white hole at the size of a golf ball... sounds pretty trivial, until someone's rib cage is in pieces...

He then stands up and walks up to Martin and David :

- So... if my "decayed" memory is still intact, we're supposed to meet the monks, right ?... Do I need to prepare anything so I wouldn't make a bad first impression ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin just sits at a corner in the office, listening to everyone talking to each other with a blank expression. It's like his brain has shut down completely.
> In response to David's question, Jin just replies :
> 
> - That force is almost like a supernova from a white hole at the size of a golf ball... sounds pretty trivial, until someone's rib cage is in pieces...
> ...


Martin: "Before we go to see the monks, we need to check out that shop Mustang mentioned to see if I can get replacement wrappings for my arms and ankles. I'll need to replace the ones I lost after I smashed through that roof."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 25, 2016)

(Lucian is going to wait until you all come down to the Entry Hall. From now on, the science of magic will be described only during vital times, only when needed. 

Magic will be taught through books and experimentation. Methods of magic will be more thought based, and, like I said, not so sciency.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 25, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Lucian is going to wait until you all come down to the Entry Hall. From now on, the science of magic will be described only during vital times, only when needed.
> 
> Magic will be taught through books and experimentation. Methods of magic will be more thought based, and, like I said, not so sciency.)


(that'll be good for Jin, but when it comes to magic and stuff i'm like you. I enjoy detail explanations of how and why it works.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that'll be good for Jin, but when it comes to magic and stuff i'm like you. I enjoy detail explanations of how and why it works.)


(Good. From now on, I'll keep the science in spoilers, so there isn't unnecessary confusion.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "Before we go to see the monks, we need to check out that shop Mustang mentioned to see if I can get replacement wrappings for my arms and ankles. I'll need to replace the ones I lost after I smashed through that roof."


"Elric's Novelty Goods. It's one of the largest shops in the Market Districts. Right next to Rockbell Family Blacksmith." Mustang provided.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (that'll be good for Jin, but when it comes to magic and stuff i'm like you. I enjoy detail explanations of how and why it works.)





DragonMaster21 said:


> (Good. From now on, I'll keep the science in spoilers, so there isn't unnecessary confusion.)


(Sorry, folks, but at times I even thought of giving Jin *no powers* at all, only combat skills with basic weapons, so I wouldn't have to see if this will conflict with certain "mechanics" in the "game'...)

(Also, I think I'll wait for you guys to finish the scene with Mustang in the office)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

(Ok, so I have done some thinking, and have decided to explain some things. 

First, there are multiple methods of controlling mana. I've been talking a lot about the Science method, which uses scientific formulas and equations to achieve a spell. But I haven't been so helpful when it comes to the other methods.

There are five methods of performing magic, and four types of spell-books that teach it. The five methods are: Science, Thought, Incantation, Ritual, and Hybrid. We have already talked about Science, but not all that much about the other four.

Using thought as a method of performing magic is easy once mastered. One must simply commit energy to their thoughts, whether they be specific sentences, or a sheer force of will. This can be dangerous, as a single screw-up in the user's mind can send mana out of control.

Incantations are the simplest, but the user must know the final result of the spell before performing it. They can't just put a bit of energy into the 1-3 word incantation and expect it to work.

Rituals are an exception to the idea that all spells can be used with any method. Only summoning spells and magic that was designed as a ritual can be cast as a ritual spell. Spells may use a ritual to make casting them easier, but they are not true ritual magics. True rituals require ingredients, arcane incantations, and long preparation.

The Hybrid method uses a combination of methods to cast a spell. It is arguably the most common method of casting spells.

Magic is varied. These are only the most well known forms of magic. Magic isn't limited. 

Now, for spell-books.

First, Scrolls. Magical Scrolls are used to temporarily utilize a single spell, regardless of whether the user knows the spell or not. They are enchanted.

Spell-manuals are books that teach all possible methods of casting 1-2 specific spells. They are not enchanted. 

Spell-books are large tomes that teach many numbers of spells, their effects, and all ways to use them. They are not enchanted.

Grimoires are the ultimate spell-books. They are enchanted, and have a soul as well as an intelligent mind. They are very personal objects that grow to teach new spells as their users grow in power. They can be a bit grouchy, because they are incapable of movement or any action on their own. They can be used for curses and scrying. Because they are a very personal object, they can be used to curse their master if they fall in the wrong hands.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Ok, so I have done some thinking, and have decided to explain some things.
> 
> First, there are multiple methods of controlling mana. I've been talking a lot about the Science method, which uses scientific formulas and equations to achieve a spell. But I haven't been so helpful when it comes to the other methods.
> 
> ...


(guess i'll say that Martin's magic is thought-based and that's why it injures his body, heat of battle prevents him from maintaining the clarity to properly use it due to incomplete training.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (guess i'll say that Martin's magic is thought-based and that's why it injures his body, heat of battle prevents him from maintaining the clarity to properly use it due to incomplete training.)


(Do you wanna just skip to the entry hall?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

(sure, Jin and I can meet the monks during the festival.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

(That sounds somewhat confusing, I think I'll stick with only physical based attacks. Trying to keep track of all the limits and how to utilize them is like trying to learn the rules of Yugioh for me.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> There are five methods of performing magic, and four types of spell-books that teach it.


(Basically 9 methods of giving me a headache if I try to understand it all...)



Corrupt-Canine said:


> (That sounds somewhat confusing, I think I'll stick with only *physical based* attacks. Trying to keep track of all the limits and how to utilize them is like trying to learn the rules of Yugioh for me.)


(Finally, someone on the same boat with me here...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (That sounds somewhat confusing, I think I'll stick with only physical based attacks. Trying to keep track of all the limits and how to utilize them is like trying to learn the rules of Yugioh for me.)


(I'm not really imposing limits on magic, anymore. These are just the most common and well known methods for magic. Aside from using mana in one form or the other, magic is what you want it to be. I don't care. 

Jin, from here on, you can use whatever abilities you want. You don't need to feel bound by my explanation of things. I just describe the science part of what is going on. )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Jin, from here on, you can use whatever abilities you want. You don't need to feel bound by my explanation of things. I just describe the science part of what is going on.


(Oh okie then... right, thanks)


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (That sounds somewhat confusing, I think I'll stick with only physical based attacks. Trying to keep track of all the limits and how to utilize them is like trying to learn the rules of Yugioh for me.)


Yugioh isn't even that complex.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Oh okie then... right, thanks)


Also reading over what DragonMaster said, I pretty sure all your stuff falls under the _incantation _category since you usually say your move before you do it.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> Also reading over what DragonMaster said, I pretty sure all your stuff falls under the _incantation _category since you usually say your move before you do it.


(Then what if I use a spell without saying the name ?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Then what if I use a spell without saying the name ?)


(It would be thought. You cast the spell just by thinking about it.)


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Then what if I use a spell without saying the name ?)


Then it is this:


DragonMaster21 said:


> Using thought as a method of performing magic is easy once mastered. One must simply commit energy to their thoughts, whether they be specific sentences, or a sheer force of will.


You mentally mastered the spells/powers and can just do them.

You beat me to it, DragonMaster.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (It would be thought. You cast the spell just by thinking about it.)





lyar said:


> You mentally mastered the spells/powers and can just do them.


(Thanks for clarifying things up ; sorry, my awful intelligence can be a pain in the ass sometimes...)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

(As for the spell-books, scrolls work the same as they do in Skyrim. Spell-manuals are basically spell-tomes like Skyrim, but some of them have 2 spells instead of one.

Spell-books hold a large number of spells, usually around ten or more. The spells are usually all related.

Grimoires are intelligent books that keep on adding new spells as their owner grows in power. They also have other abilities that are activated by blood, and they are pretty much indestructible. They can be used to curse their master if they fall into the wrong hands.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

(Looks like I'm not alone when it comes to the idea of just using physical moves. Still waiting for the next big scene, been feeling like I've been sitting to the side practically invisible with no way to get involved.)


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Looks like I'm not alone when it comes to the idea of just using physical moves.


You are, everyone else still participating has magic of some kind.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

(Alright, Martin, David, and Jin have gotten out of Mustang's classroom and are now in the entry hall.)
Lucian looked up as he saw Jin and the brothers walk into the hall. He cleaned up his enchanter's table and asked, "So, how did it go? Learn any Artes?"

(Note: from now on, Artes that can be learned will be named. They sort of fall under the category of incantation. I will try to have Dorian teach Artes after he enters the party.

@Corrupt-Canine during the festival will be a good point for you to join. The event will happen on the night of Lucian's performance, near the end of the festival.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> You are, everyone else still participating has magic of some kind.


(Well, I always have this feeling that I use some magic ability then somehow get screwed over with some consequence, or turns into some sort of weakness later on.) 




DragonMaster21 said:


> (Alright, Martin, David, and Jin have gotten out of Mustang's classroom and are now in the entry hall.)
> Lucian looked up as he saw Jin and the twins walk into the hall. He cleaned up his enchanter's table and asked, "So, how did it go? Learn any Artes?"
> 
> (Note: from now on, Artes that can be learned will be named. They sort of fall under the category of incantation. I will try to have Dorian teach Artes after he enters the party.
> ...


(I'll be ready when it happens.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> (Alright, Martin, David, and Jin have gotten out of Mustang's classroom and are now in the entry hall.)
> Lucian looked up as he saw Jin and the twins walk into the hall. He cleaned up his enchanter's table and asked, "So, how did it go? Learn any Artes?"
> 
> (Note: from now on, Artes that can be learned will be named. They sort of fall under the category of incantation. I will try to have Dorian teach Artes after he enters the party.
> ...


(not twins, David is 5 years younger than Martin. But i'm ready when you are.)


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Well, I always have this feeling that I use some magic ability then somehow get screwed over with some consequence, or turns into some sort of weakness later on.)


There's nothing wrong with having a weakness why is everyone so afraid of having one?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

(I don't want my characters having a weakness where enemies could practically stealth rock them.)


----------



## lyar (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I don't want my characters having a weakness where enemies could practically stealth rock them.)


So what if they _could_? Character growth stems from flaws, perfect characters are boring.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

lyar said:


> So what if they _could_? Character growth stems from flaws, perfect characters are boring.


(Exactly. A static character is boring. Character flaws not only allow for growth, but they also make a character more enjoyable to play as. Enemies playing off of a character's flaws is usually a vital part in that character's growth.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

(I'd need to rewrite every trait for my character. How'd they overcome that if the enemy pulls that trump card every encounter? It'd be a curb-stomp.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I'd need to rewrite every trait for my character. How'd they overcome that if the enemy pulls that trump card every encounter? It'd be a curb-stomp.)


(Dude, the enemy isn't going to pull that card every encounter. That would imply that all enemies inherently know your weaknesses. That isn't going to happen. 

A boss might do it, but only if the story calls for it. It won't be constant, and it wouldn't happen often.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (not twins, David is 5 years younger than Martin. But i'm ready when you are.)


"Was Professor Mustang able to teach you anything? How'd it go?" Lucian asked as he saw the others come into the entrance hall.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 26, 2016)

(Ok I guess. I might need some time to rewrite my bio.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

Martin: "well...I ended up in the infirmary..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Was Professor Mustang able to teach you anything? How'd it go?" Lucian asked as he saw the others come into the entrance hall.





Abyssalrider said:


> Martin: "well...I ended up in the infirmary..."


Jin shrugs, his expression looking completely blank :

- I learned that my brain is on a vacation... like always.

He then shakes his head :

- We didn't learn much, until... yeah, until Martin injured himself by accident.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin shrugs, his expression looking completely blank :
> 
> - I learned that my brain is on a vacation... like always.
> 
> ...


"Really? Did Luna say anything about how it could have happened?" Lucian asked. 

(Lucian will discuss the other methods of casting spells after hearing more about Jin's difficulties with understanding magic. He will follow by lending the others a couple of copies of spell-books that teach all methods of casting spells. He will also help by pointing out Arte-books in shops such as Aerana's Magical Tools and Spellbooks.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 27, 2016)

"somehow my muscle nerves are capable of conducting mana..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "somehow my muscle nerves are capable of conducting mana..."


"That's... Odd. But it would explain the damage you recieve when you use your abilities." Lucian said.

"And Jin, your brain is not on a vacation. Scientific methods of magic are a bit difficult to understand. The teachers here just use them because they are the safest methods for one to go about casting spells, once a student understands them. I'll help find some spell-books to teach you. They should have some easier methods than the ones used here." Lucian told Jin confidently.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

(@DragonMaster21 : I get the feeling the incoming festival would be like the Dragon King Festival in Fairy Tail... but either way, if you don't give it the Halloween theme, I'mma be reeaaallllyyyyy disappointed)



DragonMaster21 said:


> "And Jin, your brain is not on a vacation. Scientific methods of magic are a bit difficult to understand. The teachers here just use them because they are the safest methods for one to go about casting spells, once a student understands them. I'll help find some spell-books to teach you. They should have some easier methods than the ones used here." Lucian told Jin confidently.


Jin knocks the temple of his head with his finger :

- Yyyyeeeaaahhh... I'll give my brain a workout later, thanks. For now, though, I think I'll probably just *wait* for the festival to come...


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 27, 2016)

(I changed my character's bio some. Should I update it from my previous comment, or should I just post the changes in a new comment?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I changed my character's bio some. Should I update it from my previous comment, or should I just post the changes in a new comment?)


(I suggest posting the whole thing here, but also putting them in "spoilers" and/or "quotes" to keep the details organized and easier to look at, instead of being a big wall of text)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 27, 2016)

(Alright, here's the updated bio) 


Spoiler: Ashur's added and changed traits



Ashur is a hardy but stubborn individual currently. If he so happens to come across a magic-heavy user, he is a pretty easy target. However they shouldn't expect him to go down so easily. He will use feints, sucker punches, and if successful, give them a false sense of victory. If he doesn't win, Ashur will often keep getting up to confront his enemies even after repeatedly failing. He will either get brutally beaten, or fall out of exhaustion. This is because of his stubborn personality, refusal to give up or think of another plan. He won't use magic, even if his life depends on it. To him, it would made him feel like a sellout. Relying on it especially as a last resort is a no no for him. It's very hard to convince him to make an exception to use magic at least once. You'd have to get on his good side and an excellent speaker to change his mind. He might be considered an old timer in fighting. Ashur can work in groups and alone. But if a member of his circle or group prove to be more competent and stronger than him, he will get angry and have a grudge towards them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> But if a member of his circle or group prove to be more competent and stronger than him, he will get angry and have a grudge towards them.


(Man, I'm seeing so much of myself in this...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 27, 2016)

(Maybe the 2 will get along? Or not? He doesn't like to feel useless.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Maybe the 2 will get along? Or not? He doesn't like to feel useless.)


(Who on earth would like to feel useless ? But without teamwork, there wouldn't be RPs in the first place ; we cover each other's weakness, that's the point)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "That's... Odd. But it would explain the damage you recieve when you use your abilities." Lucian said.


"now i'm trying to find a shop that can make me a replacement set of wrappings for the ones I lost after hitting that roof...Mustang suggested I try the Elric's or a neighboring shop owned by someone named Sandrielle."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 29, 2016)

(The festival takes place a couple of days after the Summer Solstice, but I will try to have a Halloweenish theme to it.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 30, 2016)

"Ah. Yeah, the Elrics get merchandise from pretty much every where, so you should be able to find them there. And if not, Sandrielle should be able to find the right mixture of spells and ingredients to combine with the cloth. She's a bit more expensive, though. I can help look for them, if you want." Lucian said. 

(If we want, I'm going to skip to the shop.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 30, 2016)

(I'll go with that)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Oct 30, 2016)

(Fast-Forward to Brothel instead)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I'll go with that)


(Ok.)


Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Fast-Forward to Brothel instead)


(..._No._)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Oct 31, 2016)

Elric's Novelty Goods was busy, but not terribly so. A steady stream of customers trickled in and out of the store, and as the group entered the establishment, a slightly short teenager with gold eyes and blond hair could be seen hefting a new piece of rather large merchandise between the shelves.

"I've got it. How are you on your end, Al?" Edward said.

"Got it, brother. Mother wants this by the Magetech?"

"Yeah."

The two Elric brothers brought this new piece of machinery to the back of the shop.

Meanwhile, a woman stood behind the counter. "Welcome to Elric Novelty Goods. Is there anything specific you are looking for today?"

A name plaque was on the table in front of her, reading "Trisha Elric".


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 31, 2016)

(FYI, i'm altering the fire on my character to frost, David will still have fire, but I won't)
"I'm looking for some cloth to use as wrappings for my hands/arms and feet/shins to reduce electrical feedback and protect against cold temperatures. Have anything that can help with that?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (FYI, i'm altering the fire on my character to frost, David will still have fire, but I won't)
> "I'm looking for some cloth to use as wrappings for my hands/arms and feet/shins to reduce electrical feedback and protect against cold temperatures. Have anything that can help with that?"


"We might," she said. 

She gestured for the group to follow her as she moved towards the back of the store and to the clothing area. 

"You'll have to look through this yourself- I had someone help me stock the shelves and I'm not exactly sure of how they sorted it. I assure you, all of these have some sort of enchantment, but not all of them are very clear." She explained.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 3, 2016)

Lucian nodded seriously. "Then I'll help you out. One thing I know I can do is enchantment-reading."

Lucian gestured to the shelf of clothing items. "Martin, you look for your cloth wraps. When you find them, I'll read the enchantment and the properties of the cloth itself. Meanwhile, I will help catalogue the enchantments on the rest of the merchandise."

(Enchantment reading is a method that allows a user to read the effect of an enchantment. Pretty straightforward, but slightly difficult to do properly.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 3, 2016)

"It'd have to be leather to make it through the abuse it'd take from a martial artist. I'll start looking."
*looks through the shelves and picks out a couple different leathers. one black, one brown.*
"Will either of these work Lucian?"
(leaning towards the black)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "It'd have to be leather to make it through the abuse it'd take from a martial artist. I'll start looking."
> *looks through the shelves and picks out a couple different leathers. one black, one brown.*
> "Will either of these work Lucian?"
> (leaning towards the black)


"Let me see..." Lucian took them, and said a word in another language. A hieroglyph blazed above the leather wrappings.

Hieroglyphs appeared to Lucian just above the leather pieces. He was the only one who could see them. The brown set had a previous enchantment that could conflict with the needs of a new one. The black set, however, was already resistant to frost. Now all it needed was lightning. Lucian closed his eyes, and the original hieroglyph faded away. 

"These black ones should be fine. They already are protected against frost, but they'll need a bit of enchanting against lightning. I can take care of that." Lucian said. 

(Lets say that Lucian was able to catalogue the enchantments on the items in the shop while you were looking for your wrappings.) 



Spoiler: Enchantment Reading and Hieroglyphs



Enchantment Reading is a technique in which a mage reveals to themselves the hieroglyphs that are generating a certain enchantment. Therefore, a mage must be able to read hieroglyphs in order to read an enchantment. Otherwise, its guess work.

Hieroglyphs are the language of creation, and are used by magicians of the Originthian Church, under an organization known as the house of life. Yes, they are Egyptian Hieroglyphs, and no, they are not strictly required for casting a spell. They do however, appear whenever one uses magic, regardless of whether they are visible or not.(A spirit or god can always tell when magic is in use.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 3, 2016)

"that's convenient, do you know how much cold it protects from? my frost can be a bit...unique..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "that's convenient, do you know how much cold it protects from? my frost can be a bit...unique..."


"Well... It should be fine. If it starts to have issues, use frost magic on some mana dust and apply it to the wraps. That should increase its resistance so that it could withstand any amount of cold you put out." Lucian explained.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 4, 2016)

Jin stands back with his arms crossed and his feet tapping rather impatiently on the ground. He finds nothing of use for him in the shop, but also doesn't want to be impolite and just walks off.

(me at the moment, waiting for the festival...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 4, 2016)

(Still wondering when I'll get to introduce my character, I'm  kind of stuck in a position where I can't interact with anybody yet.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 4, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Well... It should be fine. If it starts to have issues, use frost magic on some mana dust and apply it to the wraps. That should increase its resistance so that it could withstand any amount of cold you put out." Lucian explained.


(I'm going to proceed as if you bought the wrappings and Lucian enchanted them, ok?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

(yeah that's fine)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 4, 2016)

As they left the shop, Lucian said, "I'd better head home, then. If you're looking for a place to stay, either Bertha's Bed and Breakfast or Glass Pyramid is where you want to go. See you at the festival!"

Without waiting for a goodbye, Lucian left for his small, run-down home.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

"David, come on. We have to find a suitable tree before last light."
*the pair of brothers walks off to find a public park with a tree suitable for sleeping*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "David, come on. We have to find a suitable tree before last light."
> *the pair of brothers walks off to find a public park with a tree suitable for sleeping*


Lucian opened the door to his home and stepped in. His mother's back was to the door, she had gotten off from work around half an hour ago. He knew that she had until that evening before she had to go back.

"Hey, mom. How was it while I was gone?" He asked, coming to the table and sitting next to her.

"It was fine- we had another issue with one of the patrons again. How was your trip?" his mother asked, smiling. She was a younger woman, who had given birth to Lucian when she was a teenager. 

Lucian hated when people insulted her- it was part of why he wished that she would quit her job at the Glass Jaw and work at Torella's instead. At least that place had patrons who were respectful. 

At least at that place, she wouldn't be in danger every night.

"It went fine, I guess..." Lucian said. He really didn't want to tell her about the Necromancer attack. 

"Lucian, I know that tone. Tell me what happened." she saw right through him.

"Th-there was a Necromancer attack-" he was cut off by his mother's gasp.

"Its fine- nobody was killed. He used a bounded field that knocked out most of the city, though. I doubt any of the guard where still conscious." Lucian explained, hiding his face.

"How was he stopped, then? Don't tell me you took him out alone, Lucian." she had a dangerous, yet fragile look in her eyes.

"I didn't! I had help- there was a group of people who where able to help fight him off, mom."

"Lucian, go to bed. After this festival, I absolutely forbid you leaving the city." She said curtly. She had a sudden stiffness to her voice. Lucian could see that she was about to cry.

"...Alright, ma." 

He didn't push her. Lucian knew that his mother was terrified of him getting hurt. He went off to his "bedroom", which was really just a nook in the wall with curtains to give him privacy. 

After he went to bed, he could hear his mother crying.

"... Love you, mom..."

He drifted off to sleep.
---
Meanwhile, in an abandoned room of an old set of dwellings, the mysterious man with a Pentagram tattoo kneeled in the middle of the room. He had meticulously marked the floor with a complex mixture of hieroglyphs a single Pentagram using chalk. 

The man checked an old, battered looking pocketwatch. "They've done the offering. Everything's in place." he said. He stood up.

The man traced the designs on the floor with a blue dust- mana dust, which changed color to a deep, chaotic red.

He unsheathed a small dagger, pricked his finger with it, and began an incantation. At first, he spoke in the language of creation, and then he spoke in the common tongue.

"Vengeance of the Betrayed, hear my call, and pass through the gate. My will shall create your body, and your blade shall carve my future. For I am your master, and for each of those who abandoned you, I unleash your rage and fill this circle with mine blood. Fill. Fill. Fill. Fill. Fill. Repeat five times, and when the fifth has fallen, cut down the divine betrayers. You, who was betrayed by your allies, come forth!" 

The man called out a name, and the room flashed bloodred. In the center of the circle, a fifty five year old man with horns appeared. His purple toga had multiple stab holes, and the cloth was spattered bloodred. 
--- 
(Now, it is the morning of the festival day. Everything is prepared, and the festival starts at noon.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 5, 2016)

Lucian was in his casual wear, helping the festival workers set up the stage alongside 2 other Academy students. At the moment, he was preparing two hieroglyphic circles that would be used to change the stage between events. 

Even as the festival workers set up, business was lively in the market district. Merchants where selling all sorts of festival wares, including enchanted Jack-o-Lanterns and eerie protection charms.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 6, 2016)

(Is it fine if I just have my character walking and glancing over the wears being inconspicuous, that way it's established that Ashur is already there?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 6, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it fine if I just have my character walking and glancing over the wears being inconspicuous, that way it's established that Ashur is already there?)


(just do whatever you think is OK, no need to ask for every move like that)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 6, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Lucian was in his casual wear, helping the festival workers set up the stage alongside 2 other Academy students.


Jin walks up to Lucian, not minding the other two students, and calls to him :

- Hey, Luke. Need a hand ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 6, 2016)

(Alright, just making sure so I don't mess up the story flow.) 
*Ashur, not too far from where festival stands are being set up, he browses the different selection and wears each stand is selling. He wonders to himself if he could find certain vanity items that he's searching for, but can't bring himself to ask around for those items.*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 6, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin walks up to Lucian, not minding the other two students, and calls to him :
> 
> - Hey, Luke. Need a hand ?


"Yes, actually."

Lucian finished marking the circle, and then retrieved an odd stamp and a paper depicting the circles that Lucian had drawn on the stage. The stamp was marked with the hieroglyphic symbols for order and efficiency.

"I've just finished marking the stage-circles themselves. What I need you to do is make sure that they can channel mana, and then mark their center with that stamp. These circles will store the stage props and set ups in a sort of pocket-dimension, and then will be activated and controlled remotely. Any thing you want to know?" Lucian asked.

(Channeling mana is basically just focusing. If the circles can channel mana, they will glow a faint blue light.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 7, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> What I need you to do is make sure that they can channel mana, and then mark their center with that stamp.


Jin does a thumbs-up and replies confidently :

- Let me at it.

He glances at the stage-circles, and throws his paw outward. The circles start glowing in a faint blue light a second later. He then holds out the stamp with his index and middle fingers, and flicks his paw outward again. The stamp disappears into thin air, and a split second later appears in the center of each circle.
He raises his paw upward ; the blue light slightly brightens more. He drops his paw down, and the light fades away. He then glances at Luke again :

- Seems like they can chanel mana just fine. Anything else, Luke ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin does a thumbs-up and replies confidently :
> 
> - Let me at it.
> 
> ...


"Yes. Can you help the other people get all of the stage props on stage? It might take a couple of minutes before I can find the best words to activate the circles. Ancient hieroglyphs can be difficult to pronounce." Lucian requested. 

As Jin helped get the stuff on stage, Lucian went to reread the hieroglyphs, silently mouthing the words that the hieroglyphs were supposed to spell. He knew hieroglyphs usually stuck to spelling of consonants only, and they were the written language of the ancient elves. He also kept in mind that he could use either the common tongue or Ancient Elvish.

He chose the latter. Magic responded better to a language of magic that it did a language with relatively little magical history.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 7, 2016)

After Jin finishes his work, he goes back to Lucian :

- So far so good. What else, Luke ?

He asks while fiddling the string of beads hanging on his torso.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> After Jin finishes his work, he goes back to Lucian :
> 
> - So far so good. What else, Luke ?
> 
> He asks while fiddling the string of beads hanging on his torso.


"That should be fine. Now its my turn. These other two have been helping set up since sunrise."

Lucian raised his hands and started chanting in ancient elvish (Ancient Egyptian). The air around the circles began to shimmer. Lucian spoke the last word of the incantation.

The stage props appeared to change into Hieroglyphs, and then into mana, which flowed into the two circles and disappeared. Both circles now held a constant blue light.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 7, 2016)

*He draws his attention towards Lucian when he sets up the stage with his magic which interests Ashur. He takes a closer look but keeps his distance.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 8, 2016)

*Martin and David are still hanging around the tree they slept in*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 9, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *He draws his attention towards Lucian when he sets up the stage with his magic which interests Ashur. He takes a closer look but keeps his distance.*


Lucian noticed the Gajuma, but wasn't really attentive. He was too focused on finishing his work. He took a swig of a blue potion- a mana potion, and began setting up the initial set for the stage.

Soon, the stage was finished and the festival was prepared.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 9, 2016)

Meanwhile, in the Lazuli Palace, a group of Imperial Mages were attending to the Emperor's protective enchantments.

A young girl, apparently a half-Gajuma, lurked in the corner, watching the mages cast their auras of protection over their Emperor. A steaming cup of something was held in her hands. She looked pale, as if she'd just seen something horrendous and was still unable to remove it from her mind's eye. 

"... You're sure of what you saw?" the Emperor, Dorian Van Grandioza, asked whilst holding his arms up so that his mages could cast on him.

"Positive, Master Dorian. You know there's no lying about these visions. They are inevitable unless consciously avoided." she said gravely. She appeared to be young, but her eyes told a different story. They spoke of countless memories. 

"You have a point. I should not have doubted you, Kiki." 

The girl frowned at her name. "In other lives, that name means more. Just don't get yourself killed." 

At that, the girl dissappeared into a cloud of hieroglyphs.

"We have finished, Emperor Grandioza. We will take our leave, now." the lead mage informed him. He left, and the others followed.

The Emperor looked at the spot that Kiki had sat with eyes filled with sadness.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 10, 2016)

(All right, so about the festival. 

It lasts all day, from noon until midnight. During this time, merchants sell items related to magic, and the stage is constantly changing for the countless performances that occur throughout the day, mostly boisterous plays about the Ghoul Ages, a time in the worlds history in which Dark Magics created many species of artificial demons, known as Ghouls. They where unaffected by exorcism, but could be defeated through magic and unaffiliated ritual.

Ghoulism was a transmittable curse, which would cause the victim to lose their physical form and take on the forms of evil spirits. 

The Ghoul age was ended by an odd combination of dark and unaffiliated magics. Vampires where first created during this time through the use of dark magic for non-malicious purposes. They where immune to Ghoulism, and could see spirit beings without training. Their ability to absorb the essences of others allowed them that where not consumed by bloodlust or drunk on power to cure many who where afflicted with Ghoulism.

It was also during this time that Shape-Shifters first came to be. Commonly known as Were-animals, they are capable of transforming into an animal, or a more beastly Gajuma, at will. They too, where incapable of catching the curse. Contrary to early belief, Werebeasts do not lose control of their form unless they are either drugged, or afflicted with another curse. The condition is hereditary, but it can also be recieved if a werebeast's saliva enters the bloodstream. Werebeasts can only shapeshift into one creature, whereas learned shapeshifters can choose their forms. Werebeasts can choose to stay in their form permanently, if they choose.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 10, 2016)

*Martin looks at David*
Martin: "might as well go check out this festival and see what's going on."
*the pair walk off to look around*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 10, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> They where immune to Ghoulism, and could see spirit beings without training. Their ability to absorb the essences of others allowed them that where not consumed by bloodlust or drunk on power to cure many who where afflicted with Ghoulism.


(Jin is part Gajuma, part vampire and part incubus, by the way ; mind telling me about the incubus and succubus as well ?)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Jin is part Gajuma, part vampire and part incubus, by the way ; mind telling me about the incubus and succubus as well ?)


(Both are Medium- Level Demons that are known to feed off of sexual energy. True Incubi can cause a female to become pregnant with a single touch, and the resulting child would be plagued by visions and nightmares. True Succubi attempt to feed on their victim's soul through sexual confrontation in dreams and visions. Both tend to go after people who are already involved in a relationship, using their envy to further the power they recieve. 

Once they recieve enough energy, they will advance their influence through other means. They will attempt to tear the household from the inside, at first, creating emotional toil in a family, much like other demons. They can also steal the lifeforce from small children and animals. If left unchecked, they will attempt to call forth other Demons from Vatos, and its surrounding dimensions. At this point, they are quite capable of taking over a small town or city.

As for vampires, they are immune to demonic possession, but can draw power both through natural mana (what life uses) and Chaotic mana (Mana from Vatos). This essentially means that they can normally withstand the Demonic Aura of most demons with relative ease, unless that demon is an Eidolent Demon or a God of Demons. The being that the man summoned is an Eidolent Demon. We'll be learning about Demon Gods later.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 11, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> the resulting child would be plagued by visions and nightmares


(Yup, sounds like me IRL alright, with all those sleep paralysis I suffer... thanks for the info ; onto the RP now)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 11, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Martin looks at David*
> Martin: "might as well go check out this festival and see what's going on."
> *the pair walk off to look around*


(I will be starting the festival now. Lucian has changed into his performance gear, and the stage is set for the Emperor's opening ceremony. Most of the city and many travelers are waiting in anticipation for the Emperor to arrive.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 13, 2016)

> [User @Jin-Lust-4-Sin has logged out of the game]



(Sorry, fellas, but this is dragging on way too much for me to keep my interest any longer...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 13, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Sorry, fellas, but this is dragging on way too much for me to keep my interest any longer...)


(Yeah, 66 pages in and *what* exactly has happened that's of any interest is still a mystery. Ima metaphorically log out too until Destiny has a DLC worth a damn)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

(Am I really the only person who still has interest in completing this?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Am I really the only person who still has interest in completing this?)


(the fight with the necromancer was enough to make me wanna leave ; then, at the university ; now, waiting for the festival... I'm not that patient, no thank you)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 13, 2016)

(Its my fault. I'm sorry, I've been a bit slow, and too complicated. After this next battle, things will be transitioning to the main story, and will be much more fast paced, with frequent encounters. I am going to give an overview to the events  that will be occuring.



Spoiler: The Next Group of Events



During the days leading up to the festival, a mysterious man has been preparing to summon an Eidolonic Demon from Vatos, who is known as the Betrayed Dictator, or also the First Dictator. He succeeds, calling forth a mysterious being in mythic Romulic attire. The two then plot to make an attack on the city during the festival, in order to gauge the strength of the city's Emperor and his Exorcists for the Summoner's masters.

During the battle, the Demon calls forth a legion of his underlings, minor Eidolons. The Emperor and his Exorcists engage the Eidolons in battle, whilst the main party can choose to battle the main Demon.

Regardless of their choice, the Demon will abduct Lucian's mother after seeing Lucian's magic. Lucian gains the ability to create fire without cards, and learns the spell Flameburst, resulting from his rage.

Following this, the party can either travel separately, creating a more open world, or travel with Lucian. Whichever you prefer. I'll be creating more encounters either way.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

(Martin and David will likely travel together to the monastery to learn how to utilize exorcism variants of their magic, and Martin can learn to master his artes than set out to battle demons as a martial artist Exorcist while David remains at the monastery to study alchemy and stuff)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Martin and David will likely travel together to the monastery to learn how to utilize exorcism variants of their magic, and Martin can learn to master his artes than set out to battle demons as a martial artist Exorcist while David remains at the monastery to study alchemy and stuff)



(Ok. After that, Lucian, the Emperor, and anyone travelling with them will have arrived at a village plagued by True Incubi and Succubi Demons. This is where they will meet Reyna, who will be joining the party, and also where Martin and anyone else can rejoin the party if they want.

Following their co-operation in defeating the Demons, Reyna will make a request to the Emperor, revealing certain events in her homeland, and her identity beyond being Lucian's fellow student at the Academy.

Does anyone have anything they would like to add?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 13, 2016)

(Seems good to me)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 13, 2016)

(Ok then. We shall go on.

From here on, things are moving faster. I should have moved faster before, but now I've gotten my plans in order. This wont drag any longer.  I'm skipping over most of the festival so that we can get to the fight. 

Also, anything that I have previously explained about magic, disregard. Aside from using mana it is a force beyond explanation for most non-elves.)
The Emperor stepped onto the platform. He smiled towards the crowd.

"Ages ago, in one of our civilization's darkest hours, mortalkind was plagued by Ghouls and creatures of darkness. Now, we celebrate alongside the Five, for we triumphed over the chaos and are ever stronger for it. Let the festival begin!" 

Time seemed to fly, as performances were held and costumed-people prowled in the streets. Some had even gone so far as to create a temporary appearance change with magic.

Soon, Academy performances began. The teachers had the opening performance, summoning giant spectral familiars in the shape of ghouls and sending them phasing through the crowd.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 13, 2016)

(This would be a good time for Ashur to introduce himself.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 14, 2016)

"!!!" *Ashur sees the incoming ghouls, not knowing they were specters, gets defensive and lashes out at one of the images.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 14, 2016)

Jin slightly steps away from the ghouls with a look of disgust on his face.

"And here I thought the insides of a Void-Walker is gross enough..."



Corrupt-Canine said:


> "!!!" *Ashur sees the incoming ghouls, not knowing they were specters, gets defensive and lashes out at one of the images.*


As he steps back, he accidentally gets in the range of Ashur's attack and takes the hin from behind.

- Oof !

He staggers forward and almost falls face down.
When he regains balance, he glances back at Ashur :

- Hey, what's the big idea ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin slightly steps away from the ghouls with a look of disgust on his face.
> 
> "And here I thought the insides of a Void-Walker is gross enough..."
> 
> ...


*Still focused on lashing at the ghoul images that fly into his path, he takes note that he hit someone by mistake. But he is somewhat stjnned that the stranger didn't die after one slash from his metal claw.* 
"Oh, sorry, that was an accident." *he spoke in a hurried tone, still trying to hit the ghoul images.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin looks at Ashur trying to hit the images and tilts his head to a side with a confused look on his face.

- Um... they're just images... what are you--...

He then walks to Ashur and holds his metal claw in a gentle and polite manner :

- You can stop doing that now, or you may hit someone.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

*Ashur grins but with a cringed look on his face. He looks to his surroundings, then returns. He pulls back.* 
"Images? Sure... fine, fine." *He sighs, then sits and pulls his cloak over his body.* "Hmmmph..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Ashur grins but with a cringed look on his face. He looks to his surroundings, then returns. He pulls back.*
> "Images? Sure... fine, fine." *He sighs, then sits and pulls his cloak over his body.* "Hmmmph..."


Lucian noticed the incident a bit after the fact. He went to the two and asked, "What's going on? Is there anything wrong?" 

As he asked, two partner students kicked off their performance. The audience cheered, and two winged rabbits flew overhead and disappeared in a flash of light.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

*He speaks in between his teeth and towards the floor.*
"I didn't know they were just... mirages."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *He speaks in between his teeth and towards the floor.*
> "I didn't know they were just... mirages."


"I see. Yeah, those are just spirits pretending to be ghouls. For the festival, y'know? Anyways, the Professors wouldn't ever summon or create Ghouls, especially not during a performance." Lucian explained.

He quickly took his attention to the stage, checking who was performing. He sighed in relief- there were 3 performances to go before he would need to prepare for his show. He turned his attention back to the conversation.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 15, 2016)

*walks up the others, as David sits in a tree on the edge of tbe crowd*
"You're lucky nobody was injured. I was considering stopping you myself."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin crosses his arms in a neutral stance and looks at Lucian :

- So... any other stuffs to do, aside watching the performances ? No offense, Luke, but... it's not my cup of tea.

He then glances at Martin with an unamused look on his face, before shifting his gaze to the stage to see if there's anything new.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

*He grows more bitter, speaking to himself* 
"Why did I even bother coming here?" 



Abyssalrider said:


> *walks up the others, as David sits in a tree on the edge of tbe crowd*
> "You're lucky nobody was injured. I was considering stopping you myself."


*He stops himself from saying anything that could get him into more trouble.*
"Oh just leave me alone, I'll make my way out."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin crosses his arms in a neutral stance and looks at Lucian :
> 
> - So... any other stuffs to do, aside watching the performances ? No offense, Luke, but... it's not my cup of tea.
> 
> He then glances at Martin with an unamused look on his face, before shifting his gaze to the stage to see if there's anything new.


"There's the Festival Battles, if you're interested. The Colosseum organises a public tournament every year during the festival. They're quite popular." Lucian said.

"Also, if you want to try your hand with one of the Royal Guard's combat trainers, go ahead. They have a public challenge at every festival." 

(There is plenty of other things going on during the festival. Between music, merchants, fighting, and performances, there are plenty of things to do.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

*He halts then slowly comes back* "Trainers? As in training dealing with magic?"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 15, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *He halts then slowly comes back* "Trainers? As in training dealing with magic?"


"Magic. Hand-to-hand combat. Pretty much anything that a knight might need to deal with." said Lucian.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 15, 2016)

"I'll take that combat challenge, wouldn't mind seeing how I stack up against them in hand to hand combat."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 15, 2016)

"Where could I find one?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 15, 2016)

Jin cracks his knuckles, then adjusts his conical hat, readies his weapons, and adjusts his string of beads :

- Time to test my might...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I'll take that combat challenge, wouldn't mind seeing how I stack up against them in hand to hand combat."





Corrupt-Canine said:


> "Where could I find one?"


"They're right next to the Pumpkin stacks." Lucian said.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "They're right next to the Pumpkin stacks." Lucian said.


Jin looks around for a while, but then just tilts his head to a side and scratches his hair :

- Where... and what... do I have to look at again ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin looks around for a while, but then just tilts his head to a side and scratches his hair :
> 
> - Where... and what... do I have to look at again ?


"Oh, sorry," Lucian said. He showed them to the pumpkins.

A tall Gajuma man was currently facing off against a slightly short elf. Seeing that he had other challengers, the Gajuma finished his session by knocking his opponent out with a well placed smack on the head.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 16, 2016)

Jin frowns at the sight of the Gajuma knocking the opponent out, and taunts :

- Look out, we got a bad-ass over here.

He then glances at the Gajuma :

- I challenge you.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 16, 2016)

"I'll make my way there." 
*Ashur makes a slow pace to the Royal Guards, but stops mid way, not being able to bring himself to talk to them due to his thoughts that he's approaching them because he's weak and needs power.* 
"Uh, he-hello?..."


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 17, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin frowns at the sight of the Gajuma knocking the opponent out, and taunts :
> 
> - Look out, we got a bad-ass over here.
> 
> ...


"Accepted." the Gajuma said. "Prepare yourself."

He took his stance.

(The Guard Trainer uses a combination of martial artes and spells. Feel free to use any of the powers that you've made for your character, but remember that you aren't aiming to kill him.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 17, 2016)

"I challenge you next."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 19, 2016)

Jin steps back a bit, and brings his paw to behind him.

- This will be quick...

He then brings his paws outward and flicks them in a cross. Two wormholes appear above the Gajuma and beneath his feet ; from the one above, a barrage of beams fire out and split into thin rays of light that pierce through the Gajuma, causing fire, frost and electrical damage. At the same time, a black, wet, slimey and sticky web from below creeps over the Gajuma's feet and eats away at his skin, damaging to him from inside out.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 19, 2016)

(Is it fine to get the training over with Ashur and the Royal Guard? I want to maybe try getting him some new moves or abilities. As well as move his story forward.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 19, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Is it fine to get the training over with Ashur and the Royal Guard? I want to maybe try getting him some new moves or abilities. As well as move his story forward.)


(If I were you, I'd just "watch and learn" ; say, sit back and observe)
(I say that because this RP can't be dragged-on any worse, I swear to freaking god...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 19, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (If I were you, I'd just "watch and learn" ; say, sit back and observe)
> (I say that because this RP can't be dragged-on any worse, I swear to freaking god...)


(Oh, okay.) 
*Ashur couldn't help but watch the fight going on. The frost, fire, and other elementals Jin weaponized against the other Gajuma. Although it was impressive, he had a feeling he was holding back on his full strength.*
"Well damn, is he going to kill him?"
*He had a feeling to get involved in a fight too, though seemed like a dumb idea with that guy curb stomping that Gajuma. He still wanted in some action, bored out of his mind for a long time. He sat back and watched reluctantly.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

(Now I gotta wait for him to response to my attacks... ugh, this is gonna take forever...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 20, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Don't worry, the total damage is just 75% of his max health)


(So if a Rat had 12 HP, you'd deal only 9 Damage at most and if a massive monstrosity had 300,000 HP then you'd ignore all defenses and still do 225,000 Damage regardless. At least if you're going to base stuff around how Skyrim elements works, then you should at least realize that stuff did *fixed* damage and not massive chunks of percentage, right?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 20, 2016)

(That gave me an idea of a new perk.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

(By the way, dark matter is what left of a Void-Walker's rotten/decayed organs inside, and dark energy is heir own term when referring to their "mana")







(... looks creepy as hell, though)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 20, 2016)

(It looks like a cave wall. : P )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

(Eeeeuuuhhh... yeah, no, I think otherwise)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 20, 2016)

(The gray lumpy looks look similar to the walls of a cave, excluding the shining lights. BTW, isn't dark energy the thing that infinitely expands the universe? I heard it makes up 75% of all mass in the universe.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (BTW, isn't dark energy the thing that infinitely expands the universe? I heard it makes up 75% of all mass in the universe.)


(I only know vague stuffs about this on wiki, not much else, tbh ; sounds interesting, though)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 20, 2016)

(Sorry, been sick the last few days. I'm starting to feel better.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin steps back a bit, and brings his paw to behind him.
> 
> - This will be quick...
> 
> He then brings his paws outward and flicks them in a cross. Two wormholes appear above the Gajuma and beneath his feet ; from the one above, a barrage of beams fire out and split into thin rays of light that pierce through the Gajuma, causing fire, frost and electrical damage. At the same time, a black, wet, slimey and sticky web from below creeps over the Gajuma's feet and eats away at his skin, damaging to him from inside out.


The Gajuma growled. His armor started to glow, taking in a portion of the elemental damage. 

"Guardian Field!" He shouted, slamming his sword into the wormhole below him and summoning a magic circle. He jumped up from the circle, and slammed his blade into the ground. 

"Slag Assault!" 

A blast of rocks came bursting from the ground between the Gajuma and Jin, aiming towards Jin in a barrage of stones.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

Jin takes out his string of beads and opens it into a circle in front of him.

- Not good enough !

A magic circle appears within the string, then a black hole in front of it. The stones fly straight into the black hole instead, and out of existence. Jin is left completely unharmed.
When the black hole disappears along with the magic circle, Jin quickly whips his string of beads forward. Another wormhole appears behind the Gajuma, and a large black hand with incredibly sharp claws, made of dark matter, compressed with dark energy, reaches out to grab him.

(Dark matter and dark energy does poison damage straight to health, mana and stamina, ignoring physical defense and magic resistance)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 20, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Sorry, been sick the last few days. I'm starting to feel better.


(You better not become a ghoul, dammit, lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (You better not become a ghoul, dammit, lol)


(Trying not to, but between school, family obligations, and illness it might just happen.

Shabti Techniques- Special spells that require a statueette of its user or target to function. The Gajuma just used his only one, so he wont be able to use it again.

Note: The Gajuma's sword is visibly dulled so as to prevent accidental injuries. It's also enchanted so that it will only deal illusory damage: damage that cannot kill, but will immobilize its target for 10 seconds after dealing what would normally be a fatal blow. This is an enchantment that any who see the sword can recognize and understand- basically, whoever sees it automatically knows what it does.)

The Gajuma's eyes widened as he saw the rather unsettling hand reaching towards him. Rather than attempting to evade, he tossed what seemed to be a small statue towards it from his bag- a statue that looked exactly like him.

"Shabti Technique 23: Stand-in!" 

The statue sprung into his size, and shape, looking exactly like him. It intercepted the hand, acting as his stunt double.

The Gajuma returned his attention towards Jin, abandoning offensive magic in favor of a more aggressive approach. Jumping off from the cobblestone, he executed a downward slash towards Jin's arm.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> The Gajuma's eyes widened as he saw the rather unsettling hand reaching towards him. Rather than attempting to evade, he tossed what seemed to be a small statue towards it from his bag- a statue that looked exactly like him.
> 
> "Shabti Technique 23: Stand-in!"
> 
> ...


- Here we go !

Jin quickly takes out his string of beads and whips it at the Gajuma, wrapping it around his legs. Jin then yanks the Gajuma straight downward and starts repeatedly violently slamming him on the ground, using his own heavy armor to add to the damage.

(Starts at 0:14)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 28, 2016)

( @DragonMaster21 : does the Gajuma guard need time to recover after my attack ? Lol)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ( @DragonMaster21 : does the Gajuma guard need time to recover after my attack ? Lol)


(Yes, he does. If you don't disagree, I believe you just KOed him.

Sorry for the silence. Not intentional, but I've been completely swamped by pretty much everything. Homework's a bitch.

Do you guys want me to start the attack now, or should I let Martin have a go at him?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 29, 2016)

(I figure I'll wait until after the attack, if nothing else I can prove my skills to the Royal Guard during the attack)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 29, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Homework's a bitch.


(Another one falls victim to the bottomless black hole extremely dense and heavy of homework...
#ImNotSorry)



Abyssalrider said:


> (I figure I'll wait until after the attack, if nothing else I can prove my skills to the Royal Guard during the attack)


(Same )


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 1, 2016)

(I think you should start the attack. I want to put Ashur to use and get out of the side-character syndrome.)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 3, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (I think you should start the attack. I want to put Ashur to use and get out of the side-character syndrome.)


As the Gajuma stood up and started to recover from the fight, two cloaked men prowled into the marketplace, without attracting attention. They stood far out of earshot from anyone else.

"Do you remember our plan?" the shorter of the two asked.

"Yes. I will use my power as a Servant to identify the one with residual energy from their encounter with the Last Traitor. Then, I will summon my legionnares to attack the citizens and create a distraction. You will abduct the target, and then I will use my power to whisk us both away." The taller one said.

"Make sure you don't get caught with your hood down. We don't need to reveal you if we can avoid it."

The Eidolent Demon didn't respond. Taking this as acknowledgement, the man stalked away from his Demon Servant.

As his Master left him, the Demon who had once been the leader of a great empire looked upon the crowd, drawing upon his ancient powers and gazing upon the people's souls. Within his master, he saw the blue light of mortals, intermixed with small patches of eerie reddish shadow. Almost all of the mortals had pure blue souls.

He shifted his gaze towards the auditorium. As he scanned the crowd, he saw a woman with a blue soul... But a red aura.

He smiled wickedly, until a purple glow caught his eye.

"My, my," he whispered. "Their relationship seems to have been more intimate than previously thought. This changes things."

Disregarding his Master's orders, the Demon removed his hood and summoned 22 soldiers from his ancient Legion.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 4, 2016)

Jin is wiping the dusts off his outfit when he perks his ears up, as if he hears something (more like 6th sense), and when he shifts his gaze, he sees the Demon summoning the soldiers. Jin slightly frowns and brings his paw to the grip of the katana on his left side in a defensive/cautious manner, while asking Lucian, Martin (@Abyssalrider ) and Arthur (@Corrupt-Canine ) :

- Hey, guys... is that a part of the festival ? Because I sense overwhelming demonic energy from that guy... and I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 4, 2016)

"I've never found anyone who smells like that...smells like death, but not death...what is he?"
*reaches inside and grabs my wrist blades before attaching them*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 4, 2016)

(Ashur, not Arthur by the way.)
*Ashur tilts his head to the side in confusion.*
"Uhh, I don't know what demonic energy feels like. Although, that over there doesn't look like it's part of the festival." 
*He grins*
"I don't know about you, but I am itching to stick my metal claw through every one of these party crashers."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I've never found anyone who smells like that...smells like death, but not death...what is he?"





Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Ashur, not Arthur by the way.)
> *Ashur tilts his head to the side in confusion.*
> "Uhh, I don't know what demonic energy feels like. Although, that over there doesn't look like it's part of the festival."
> *He grins*
> "I don't know about you, but I am itching to stick my metal claw through every one of these party crashers."


Jin places his index and middle finger on his forehead to concentrate on his senses as he stays his gaze affixed on the demon for a short while, then replies :

- Eidolent Demon... high-level son-of-a-bitch.







Then, with a smirk on his face, Jin draws his katana and readies it in his paw.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin places his index and middle finger on his forehead to concentrate on his senses as he stays his gaze affixed on the demon for a short while, then replies :
> 
> - Eidolent Demon... high-level son-of-a-bitch.
> 
> ...


"Now the fun starts." the Demon said. 

A pulse of shadow emanated from him, forcing the mortals attending the festival into a state of unconsciousness, not even sparing his master. One of the markings on his face disappeared. (*Our characters are unaffected*)
(I suggest one of you attempt an attack so that Lucian will be drawn into the fight.)

(Also, sorry for taking so long to post.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 11, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "Now the fun starts." the Demon said.
> 
> A pulse of shadow emanated from him, forcing the mortals attending the festival into a state of unconsciousness, not even sparing his master. One of the markings on his face disappeared.


Jin ignores the shadow and rushes towards the demon. However, when he's just a few feet away from him, Jin immediately dashes into a wormhole anf disappears out of side.
A second later, 7 more wormholes appear around the demon : behind him and on his sides, and in between. Then, 8 mirages of Jin dash out of the wormholes, all with the katana pointing outward.

- Strike !

Jin and all his mirages then slashes the katana outward. From the wormholes, 8 beams of flaming sunlight, frost moonlight and electrical starlight blast out and pierce through the demon for heavy fire, frost and lightning damage.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 12, 2016)

"Now this is interesting." *Ashur engages the soldiers pulled out by the demon. He rushes on of them away from the occurring battle between Jin and the demon. He gets to high ground from a building and pounces on one of them with his piercing metal claw.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

(to better explain my attack, it goes like this)

[Jin] ==> {wormhole}} |[enemy]| {{wormhole} ==> [Jin / mirages]


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 17, 2016)

Lucian was shook out of his initial shock by the sound of fighting. 

"Dammit." 

He ran up the steps and into the market square, right in time to see Jin and Ashurs' attacks connect.

"What in the..." he whispered. 
---
As the Demon recovered from the assault, he heard a startled whisper behind him.

"What in the... No, how... The Blessings of the God's should've..."

"Tch-! That bastard!" He shouted, irritated. Black feathered wings sprouted from his back, flapping once and pushing him off the ground. 

He aimed his palm toawards Lucian, firing a bolt of chaotic energy at his chest. Lucian was knocked backwards, into a pile of boxes, breaking them. Then, he clenched his palm, forming a sphere of black and red energy.

A woman from the crowd in the auditorium levitated, her body limply flying up to float next to the demon. A short sword- a gladius, manifested in his hand. In less then a second, he had the point touching her neck.

"You're all strong, I'll give you that. Interesting, too." He said, pointing at Jin. "But the power of my Master's command seals compel me to obey. And they're telling me that this boy's soul holds the information on thelast escapee from Vatos' whereabouts- something that's vitally important to me and my Master's employers. 

This woman here is the boys mother. I will allow her to live- if you give me the boy."

(Sorry for the lag in responses... I'm trying. I'm just a little bogged down, at the moment.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 17, 2016)

*Ashur is busy engaging the minions/soldiers sent fourth by their leader, but he sees a few glances of what's taking place across from him.*
"Need help over there?"
*He tries to dispose of the nuisance minions quickly. He goes for a forward claw slash on one of their heads, hoping that should take them out swiftly.*
"How many of these darn guys are there anyway?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 18, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "This woman here is the boys mother. I will allow her to live- if you give me the boy."


Jin readies his paws :

- Bitch please.

He then flicks his paws outward and opens a black hole beneath the demon, almost completely paralyzing him as the gravitational pull dramatically weighs and slows him down to just 10% of usual.
Jin then vanishes into a wormhole and, in a second, appears next to the woman and grabs her, before vanishing away and back to Lucian.

- Get your mother to safety, magician. Leave this son of a bitch to us.

He then turns back to the demon, still (almost) helplessly frozen within place by the black hole, and readies his katana.

- Here we go !

Jin proceeds to assault the demon relentlessly by vanishing into the wormhole right after landing a hit with his katana to make sure he always catches the demon off-guard, slicing away his health.
After the 19th one, Jin brings his fist up just an inch away from in front of the demon. A disc-shaped supermassive white hole appears in between Jin, then compressed down to that of a tennis ball. Jin yells out loud :

- ONE-INCH WHITE-HOLE !!!

Jin then immediately vanishes into the wormhole just a nano-second before the white hole explodes at the demon.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin readies his paws :
> 
> - Bitch please.
> 
> ...


"Bah! Damn you to Tartarus, half breed!" The Demon shouted in agony. When the dust settled, his wings lay weakly on his back. 

Lucian was carrying his mother, running towards the nearest road out of the marketplace.

"Y-you won't get away! Desecrated Phantasm, come forth! Assasins who were my end, serve me now as my unholy slaves!"

He shouted three names, invoking powers of revenge. Out of the cobblestone surrounding Lucian, three men with decaying bodies, wearing togas and wielding long, cruel daggers, rose. Then the Demon stood. His injuries were slowly healing- he was still quite damaged, but he wouldn't be for long. And his sleeping curse wouldn't last long either.

"Damn you, get out of my way!" Lucian growled. He pointed his wand towards one of them, shouting, "Burn! _Amax!"
_
It burst into flame, but kept lumbering towards him as if it didn't care. 

Lucian stepped back- and felt a dagger enter his body.

He turned on a heel, conjuring a blast of heavy rocks and firing it at the assailand.

The stones blasted the creature's head clean off it's shoulders. He fired a sphere of light at another, and a bolt of water at the burning one. It didn't seem to phase them. 

Lucian was out of breathe. He was trying to find an opening- but they seemed to block him at every step, until Lucian was struck flying by a kick to the back. His mother went flying, and fell heavily onto the ground. Lucian was seeing double.

The Demon spread his palm. Lucian's mother disappeared, along with the man the Demon had called his "Master".

"Well, this has been fun. But I'm afraid its time I leave- the woman will work for our purposes, at least for now."

Lucian struggled to stand up. His eyes were full of rage- of hate. They seemed to turn red, slightly.

"You... Give her back."

He stood up. "Give her back NOW!" 

Where the Demon was standing, a blast of fire manifested and detonated out of nowhere. Lucian was surrounded by a circle of hieroglyphics and a six-pointed star. 

"Let my mother go! _Flameburst!" 
_
Another blast knocked the Demon back. 

From just outside of the marketsquare, the Emperor watched. "So they found him... It seems as if the boy wasn't as protected as we had hoped. This is my fault. Divine inheritance is hard to hide."

Dorian took his gun, and shot one of the Legionnares in the head with an Exorcist Shot.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 18, 2016)

Jin grits his teeth and bites his lips, growling in extreme anger and desperation at the sight of Lucian's raging reaction when his mother is taken away.
Even if it's not his mother, but someone else's, Jin still feels his heart racing.
At the moment, Jin feels like he can hear her crying desperately and fearfully when kidnapped and now with her fate helplessly trapped in the demons' hand.
His body starts to shiver.
If he actually had blood, it'd be boiling now, and his lips would be severely bleeding.
Black veins start to crawl out of his left eye as his iris blacks out, now looking like an empty eye-socket. His left arm is also slowly covered with black veins as well.
He throws the katana to the ground as if to show his attitude, then readies his paws to his left side. A supermassive black hole appears, then compressed in between, as he growls yet again :

- Gravitational Collapse.

He then vanishes into a wormhole, and reappears right next to the demon again, as he punches his paws at him :

- DIE !!!






A massive explosion shakes the entire scene. At first it doesn't appear to do anything to the demon, but when it fades away, his entire body starts to crack and shatter apart, as if mere glasses.
Jin then glares at him, with his paw readied again. His voice now sounding like a beastial, feral, savage and uncontrollable monster, full of rage and thirst for blood :

- WHERE... DID... YOU... TAKE... HER !?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 18, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin grits his teeth and bites his lips, growling in extreme anger and desperation at the sight of Lucian's raging reaction when his mother is taken away.
> Even if it's not his mother, but someone else's, Jin still feels his heart racing.
> At the moment, Jin feels like he can hear her crying desperately and fearfully when kidnapped and now with her fate helplessly trapped in the demons' hand.
> His body starts to shiver.
> ...


The Demon smiled.

"Why, I took her to where it all started, of course. The one place mortals, or those with mortal blood, can never find on their own. Where Vatos and Neo Mundum- what you call Asher Daratos, meet. Genera.

Good luck tracking us."

As if a river had swallowed him, he disappeared into red and black liquid. 

Lucian keeled over, bleeding heavily from the stab wound and completely spent of his mana reserves. He fell over and fainted. 

"... It seems I am too late. I was unable to assist in the battle." a deep, male voice spoke. The Emperor walked solemnly into the marketplace, his manatech pistols held loosely at his side.

"The citizens will wake up soon. Follow me to the boy's home- his injuries cannot be healed by mortal magic alone."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 18, 2016)

*Ashur walks over after finishing off the last few of the remaining hostiles.* 
"Those minions are a pain. And that explosion, what the heck was that? Trying to blow us all up into pieces?" 
*He takes notice of the blood wound on Lucian and the carnage that took place.* 
"Oh. Well what do we do now?" 
*He becomes slightly irritated due to not being to do much to help.* 
"Can we follow them? Who did they take? Is there something I could do?" 
"By the way, I never got your names." 
*he quietly speaks to himself.*
"Did anyone see me fight?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 19, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *Ashur walks over after finishing off the last few of the remaining hostiles.*
> "Those minions are a pain. And that explosion, what the heck was that? Trying to blow us all up into pieces?"
> *He takes notice of the blood wound on Lucian and the carnage that took place.*
> "Oh. Well what do we do now?"
> ...


Jin drops his feral, bloodthirsty and savage look, and returns to normal, letting out a sigh in extreme dissapointment and sadness, as if he's been utterly useless the whole fight :

- Sorry, I couldn't do anything to stop them... the explosion was from me, but it didn't seem to be enough...

Jin glances at his left paw, then at Ashur :

- Those monsters took away Lucian's mother for some reason, and he's badly injured...

Ashur and Dorian can see a hollowed look on Jin's eyes, as if all his emotions have been crushed down from the kidnap earlier. Jin's voice is almost lifeless, in a defeated tone.
He looks down at the ground, ashamed of himself for being unable to defend Lucian's mother.

- I should've taken her to my tribe... the demons would never find her there...

He brings his paw up to wipe a tear off his eyes, fearing for the woman's fate. He's experienced the same pain when his son was taken away right in front of his eyes. For the next few months, it was a dreadfully haunting nightmare for him, so much so that even after managing to rescue his son, he still couldn't sleep easy until weeks later.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "... It seems I am too late. I was unable to assist in the battle." a deep, male voice spoke. The Emperor walked solemnly into the marketplace, his manatech pistols held loosely at his side.
> 
> "The citizens will wake up soon. Follow me to the boy's home- his injuries cannot be healed by mortal magic alone."


He glances at Dorian, not at all knowing that it's the emperor. His voice now has a slight suspicious, cautious and defensive tone to it, as his hollowed eyes look straight at the emperor. His fangs bare out a bit.

- Who are you ?... What do you want with him ?...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 20, 2016)

-seeing what the demon was doing I loose a roar and blitz across the crowd towards the demon, only to be thrown back by a group of his soldiers. They keep me at bay throughout the fight until the demon disappeared.
"damn...too late."

-reaching into my pack, I run over to Lucian, pull out a potion and give it to him.
"That looks bad, drink this it should help a little."

*looks toward Dorian*
"Who are you, and what did those demons want with him? I knew they weren't mortal, never met a mortal who smelled like _that_...but you smell like a dragon...a full-blooded one..."
*my eyes narrow as I finish my sentence*


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin drops his feral, bloodthirsty and savage look, and returns to normal, letting out a sigh in extreme dissapointment and sadness, as if he's been utterly useless the whole fight :
> 
> - Sorry, I couldn't do anything to stop them... the explosion was from me, but it didn't seem to be enough...
> 
> ...





Abyssalrider said:


> -seeing what the demon was doing I loose a roar and blitz across the crowd towards the demon, only to be thrown back by a group of his soldiers. They keep me at bay throughout the fight until the demon disappeared.
> "damn...too late."
> 
> -reaching into my pack, I run over to Lucian, pull out a potion and give it to him.
> ...


Lucian stopped bleeding. He fell unconscious.

"My name is Dorian Gradioza, the Emperor of Gatalla. Those Demons where searching for residual energy from the soul of a god- and they found it in Lucian and his mother." Dorian kneeled at Lucian's side. "He'll need treatment- blessed mana, along with an infusion of natural mana combined with the token held in his home. Again, please, follow me."

He stood up, carefully supporting Lucian's unconscious body. 

"And for my race- yes, I'm a full blood dragon. Better that people see me as an equal than an intelligent monster." Dorian said with a tinge of bitterness.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 23, 2016)

"I've had difficulties with a couple dragons before, but I bear no grudge against your species. I only wish I could have done more to help... I need to check on my brother before I go anywhere."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 23, 2016)

"So you're the emporer, you don't look much like a dragon. Why is this 'residual energy' so important to them? What, world domination? And what are these 'Demons'? I never really knew who they really were besides causing trouble."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Those Demons where searching for residual energy from the soul of a god- and they found it in Lucian and his mother.


Just this one sentence alone completely changes Jin's altitute towards the young magician. He lets out a smirk and comments on it :

- ... Well then, two less to worry about.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "He'll need treatment- blessed mana, along with an infusion of natural mana combined with the token held in his home. Again, please, follow me."


Jin doesn't even look at Dorian, only replies :

- Eh, don't worry. If he's god-mod like you said, he'll wake up any second now. Just go back to your fancy palace, really.

He seems like he doesn't care about any consequences he may face for what he says either.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 23, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Just this one sentence alone completely changes Jin's altitute towards the young magician. He lets out a smirk and comments on it :
> 
> - ... Well then, two less to worry about.
> 
> ...


Dorian glared darkly at Jin.

"...Lucian's still a mortal. Don't mistake the touch of a god- no matter how intimate- to mean that either the result or the parent is any less human. And what's more- Lucian knows nothing. And you won't tell him anything, either. He's not ready." 

Dorian sighed, "Although... He may recieve abilities now that he's drawn upon that residual power."

In response to Ashur's question, Dorian said, "They plan to use that energy to track down an escapee god from Vatos- a god who never allowed himself to succumb to the powers of Demons. Because of his status as a god, he would be a prime sacrifice in a ritual to destroy the seals blocking the most powerful Demons from entering our world. I don't know for sure yet, but the Church and I believe that this is their plan. I couldn't say why they would want to do this, or who they are. But I for one am not going to let them use two innocent people as sacrificial lambs to find an escapee god who couldn't be responsible enough to face them himself."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 23, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Dorian glared darkly at Jin.
> 
> "...Lucian's still a mortal. Don't mistake the touch of a god- no matter how intimate- to mean that either the result or the parent is any less human. And what's more- Lucian knows nothing. And you won't tell him anything, either. He's not ready."


Jin smirks yet again, still with that indifferent look on his face as he shakes his head, not at all fazed by Dorian's glare :

- Still pretty godlike to me, one way or another, man. But don't worry, I can't care less about him anymore, so he won't hear nothing from me.

He then adjusts his outfit, puts his katana back to his sides, and returns the glare at Dorian with his hollowed eyes in an intimidating manner.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "But I for one am not going to let them use two innocent people as sacrificial lambs to find an escapee god who couldn't be responsible enough to face them himself."



- Eh, lemme get my father. He's an incubus overlord whose name I never bother to even try to remember, I just heard so from my mom. Maybe he can help y'all find the kid's mother.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 24, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin smirks yet again, still with that indifferent look on his face as he shakes his head, not at all fazed by Dorian's glare :
> 
> - Still pretty godlike to me, one way or another, man. But don't worry, I can't care less about him anymore, so he won't hear nothing from me.
> 
> ...


Dorian sighed and shook his head. "Follow me or don't. Your choice. I won't force you." 

He turned around, leaving for Lucian's home.



Spoiler: Major Spoiler Warning: Lucian's Father/ Vatos 



Lucian's father is the Egyptian god, Set, the god of evil. However, while Lucian may be the offspring of a god, numerous circumstances prevent him from being worthy of the title of Demigod.

Number one: Set is an Egyptian deity. Demigods are a Greek/ Roman thing. Therefore, offspring of a god of Egypt are very different in strengths and abilities than Greek or Roman, and are typically much, much weaker. Their divine powers must come from their parent deity, and Egyptian gods don't always cooperate well, especially if they happen to be the god of Evil and their channeller just so happens to be the perfect host.

Number two: Set did not follow the other gods when they made their Exodus to what would become Azere Daratos. Therefore, he was weakened immensely, almost to the point that one could have considered him mortal. The powers he transferred to Lucian are not beyond the bounds of a normal mage as a result.

Number 3: Lucian is a native of Azere Daratos, not Vatos. If he had been born in Vatos, he may have become a true demigod, but he was not. The location of his birth created a sort of dampener on any powers he received from his father.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 25, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Spoiler: Major Spoiler Warning: Lucian's Father/ Vatos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(All this is expected to change sooner or later, like how you said that there'd be no firearms in the RP first, but later on that part changed, so... eh, sure, carry on)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 25, 2016)

*a few minutes later I return to the group*

"My younger brother is leaving for the monastery with two of the monks as we speak. Once Lucian is recovered, I'll be leaving for the monastery as well with the other two monks who came to meet us. Until then I'll be here with all of you"

*I look at Dorian*
"Can you clarify what exactly is going on here? "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 8, 2017)

(Just stumbled across this thread while I got nothing to do... heh, good times, wasn't it, eh, @DragonMaster21 / @Corrupt-Canine /  @Abyssalrider ?)
(I miss this RP ; it could've been the biggest and best one yet)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Jul 8, 2017)

(Ah yes, good times.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 9, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Ah yes, good times.)


(I really wanna continue it)


----------

